# Hope, Healing and Trying Again ***February***



## joshs_girl

*******************
This thread is for women who are trying to conceive after a loss, are trying to figure out what is going on with their cycle after a loss, or just need some support, hope and healing.
*******************

Check out our new wiki!

In Our Thoughts

A Mother's Love
Amydoula
apmama2myboo
Baby Makes 4 :
cagnew :
Carley
ChesapeakeBorn : 
Countrybound
labortrials
League_mama
Lizzylou
mamaterra
Mamato2
mamatowill 
mel_rak
Meshell
Momof2monkeys
mountainmummy
normajean
Parker'sMommy
PrayinFor12 :
punkrawkmama27
Rosie_Kate :
Sara_Jane

Waiting to O

Boobs4Milk : CD8
Chel : CD6








Chic_Mama
famille_huggins
hazeleyes : CD32
HeatherH : CD13
i0lanthe
kellihope : CD20
momoftworedheads CD21
Olerica : CD11
politys : CD12
Sioko : CD16
skybluepink02 CD12
xakana : CD4









Waiting to Know

2happymammas : 14DPO
barose : 19DPO
Bella Catalina : BFP at 9DPO!!
birthangeldoula BFP at 12DPO
fallriverfox 8DPO
hannybanany : BFP at 10DPO!!!
JMO : BFP at 12DPO

Taking a Break

Kgrands : Good luck on your new job! You'll make a most amazing care giver!








:







:








: BFPS!!!







:







:







:

May 2008
Alegna
Faithsmommy
Nimbus :BFP on 18DPO
12 - Alycia04
18 - Happyfrog

June 2008
Starlightsound
Odilemarie
2 - ChristyM26
29 - christinespurlock :BFP on 9DPO

July 2008
AnnieMarie BFP on 11DPO
Mysticlotus
8 - MollyKenzie
15 - Sunshine4004 :BFP on 11DPO
18 - Apecaut :BFP on 15DPO
20 - Whittliz BFP at 10DPO
31 - BakerALM

August 2008
JulieK : BFP at 9DPO
Mamatotwo
mysunflowerboys : BFP at 10DPO 
naturegirl
zoie2013
8 - Forsythia
11 - Zonapellucida
11 - Megan73
23 - Rach03 : BFP at 9DPO
25 - meredyth0315 :BFP at 15DPO

September 2008
alyssatuininga
Chels_C2000
21 - joshs_girl : BFP at 13DPO

October 2008
Sam05 : BFP on 15DPO
Illaria : BFP

Our Sweet Baby Angels
cagnew








countrybound








JMO








Labortrials















momoftworedheads








Parker'sMommy








PrayinFor12








Rach03


----------



## joshs_girl

Happy February Mamas! Let's hope the month brings us all little love bugs!!


----------



## Olerica

Just wanted to post over here to bump up the thread.


----------



## labortrials

Katherine, I think *gulp* that you can add me to September. I'm "due" the 17th. Thanks!









From the previous thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Wow, that's strange. See, my voice didn't change, I kept my range (mezzo soprano), but I lost all interest in music by my third trimester. Since I'd been a "Music=life" person, it was a very strange loss to me. I kept trying, but I really just didn't like hardly anything! Well, anything new--there was some stuff I'd liked for a long time that I listened to (and in labor, I wanted to listen to nothing but Deftones) but any time anything new was introduced, I hated it. I started liking music again after I gave birth, though. And it's not like Lilly doesn't like music--she loves it. Especially KoRn, Placebo and Seether. It's odd, the things pregnancy does to us.

What is this Korn, Placebo, and Seether of which you speak? Seriously, I feel like an idjit.

Hmmmmm . . . I don't know why the hormones are so hard on my instrument. I'm more of a dramatic mezzo, so maybe it has something to do with the voicetype/weight? Dunno. All I know is that my voice is kinda JACKED right now, and I have dress rehearsals and 6 performances next week. Thank goodness it's a fairly easy and short role - Principessa in "Suor Angelica."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuluna* 
I want to try again - DD actually asked me a couple days ago to "please have a baby for me, mama", and it made me want to cry - so sweet, and I hope like hell I can do it for her, and me, and DH. She's going to be six this year and I feel bad enough about the age gap. I really want to get in better shape first - I was about 25 lbs overweight before the m/c but put on a lot afterwards. I'm a mess, honestly, but with the New Year I'm hoping to get it all together. DH and I are changing a lot about our lifestyle, so hopefully a healthy pregnancy will follow.

Hugs to all









Hi Shannon!







Maybe now that you've been on the BCP for a while you can think about trying? Have you charted? Any idea how regular you are when you're on the BPCs?? I totally understand that "guilt" about providing a sibling. I'm kind of sad that my daughter will be so "old" before she gets a younger sibling. I wanted them to be closer to 2.5-3 years apart, not 3.5 years apart. Now at this point, I'll be excited and somewhat surprised to make it to 40 weeks! Miscarriage really does a mind blow!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Shannon - your story is so heartbreaking, but I can tell you this, if you have to go through this, there is no better place to be than here!









Yeah, what Katherine said. This is a super awesome supportive group of gals!























Well, I decided to bail on making the trip tonight. Sucks that I can't get ahold of my aunt & uncle to tell them I'm not coming. They don't have call waiting.







:

Leaving the U now, going to buy chocolate, then getting in my bed. Ugh!








Kimberly


----------



## boobs4milk

have a great weekend ladies...subbing to the thread.








s


----------



## hannybanany

Thanks for the new thread, Kati









Corrie, we do know how you feel, but don't let that stop you from venting - each of us experiences losses in a unique way, and we need to be able to vent.









heather, I'm 22, and I did have sypmtoms. Difficulty losing weight, fatigue, depression... It was pretty obvious for me. I hope your doc can help you!

Happy weekend, everybody!


----------



## Azuluna

Thanks for the welcome







and congratulations to those of you who are carrying sweet new beans!

Kimberly: I have charted, and my cycles are quite regular when not on BC. Although I think my weight is an issue I want to resolve (at least somewhat) before pregnancy, all the women in my immediate and extended family all have great fertility, and come in all sorts of body shapes. With DD, I missed two BC pills before getting my rx refilled and "catching up". That was really making me crazy while TTC - how could it be so hard this time?!!

DH has given up some recreational stuff (think hippies), and I think this may have had an effect on our collective fertility last year. I don't have a problem with it ethically, but we both agreed it isn't worth it for a number of reasons. He's certainly been a lot more motivated in general since then, and has already lost 7 lbs! I think this should make a big difference, along with our getting into better shape and improved eating habits.

xakana: I love that your DD loves that music!! When DD was a baby, she LOVED Rob Zombie (go figure), and would do a hilarious dance/headbang in her carseat. Then when she got older, she learned to say "Wock out!" Her tastes have shifted since then, but since she basically only chooses from our collections, we think everything she likes is good


----------



## Azuluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
heather, I'm 22, and I did have sypmtoms. Difficulty losing weight, fatigue, depression... It was pretty obvious for me. I hope your doc can help you!

Can I ask what was obvious? I am late coming to this forum, and the length of the January thread is intimidating! But these three things are definitely problems for me. If I could go discuss something with my doctor to resolve them I'd be thrilled.


----------



## heatherh

*Olerica* - I think I know what you mean about the fear of not having a babe. I worry all the time that my first pg was just a fluke. I try not to focus on that because it doesn't really help me cope.









*b4m* -







back at ya. Have a good weekend.

Welcome, *Azuluna*! LOL at the head bangin' baby!

*hannybanany* - That makes me feel a little better! I called my doc today and got the prescription. Turns out she uses Armour anyway so it was a non issue! Love my doc









ETA: *Azuluna* - we've been talking about hypothyroid. I was just diagnosed this week, so I've been asking these wise women for their input. I actually didn't have symptoms. I had my doc do a basic workup because it took us 7 cycles to conceive last time and we're on cycle 6 this time. She tested prolactin, CBC, ferritin, TSH (when TSH came back high, she also tested free T3 and free T4). She would have tested FSH, but it was too late in my cycle for it to be very informative.


----------



## chel

Welcome to Feb!

I too worry about sibling spacing. dd was an one night oops! so we didn't want to risk trying too soon. What's the point in making plans







: dd has been asking for a sibling for almost 2yrs.

Did having a m/c change how you would encourage your dc to space their family?

Dh has lots of friends that are encouraging their dc to wait till their mid-30's to have dc.
I mentioned to my 16yr dsd that I can't wait for grandbabies. She's already having several issues with PCOS. Dh wasn't too happy







. I didn't mention the fertility issues that often come with PCOS, but I think someone should.


----------



## Azuluna

Wow. Why has hypothyroidism never occurred to me?!

My mother is hypothyroid, and after a thorough Googling just now, I fit nearly all of the symptoms. Fatigue, depression, very dry skin, cold all the time, overweight, cranky, and from previous charting I know that my BBT is very low. I also found a website that said persistent sinus problems/colds/etc. can also be an indicator, and I've been getting bad colds every 6-8 weeks. I've been dealing with that by buying my cough drops and cold meds at Sam's Club!

Our new health insurance won't be taking effect until later this month - I'm going to be absolutely beside myself waiting - it seems like this could be a real possibility. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## skybluepink02

Can you add me to the list? I'm waiting for CD1 after a miscarriage.

Is fertility friend the best tracking tool? I've never tracked my fertility before. My first pregancy was totally unplanned and on birth control, but DH and I decided to try again after I lost it.

I feel so guilty and sad to think about TTC again. I feel like I should still be celebrating my pregancy. I ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and some pregnancy tests online and cried for an hour when they got here. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Did having a m/c change how you would encourage your dc to space their family?

My general philosophy regarding planning your family has completely changed. My dd's conception was also kind of an oops. We weren't ttc. I really thought it was necessary (for me) to wait until I was completely financially set, had the house, good job, etc.. before getting pg. That wasn't what happened though and things worked out even better than fine. Now here were are (with everything much more "together") 8 mos past when we started trying for another one and I'm not even pg! My lesson learned is to realize how little control we have over the process.

No call from the OB today.







: I am going to ask about the prog after O instead of clomid (like you said, *chesa*) but I think I remember him saying last time that he believes clomid is more effective than just post O prog.


----------



## skybluepink02

Does anyone have hypothyroidism that doesn't show up on tests? With this miscarriage I was tested because my thyroid was a bit swollen. I've got a lot of the symptoms for thyroid problems. I've had 4 different doctors want to test me for thyroid problems, but they all come up negative. Is is possible to have problems and not have it show up on blood tests?


----------



## joshs_girl

Chel - I don't know for sure if the m/c has changed my spacing. I've always wanted them close, Big Daddy wants them spaced further apart. Both pgs, I've been pretty sick and really tired, so much so that I think I do want them space a bit further apart, at least old enough to self entertain by the time I get pg again.

Welcome skybluepink02 - I'm so sorry for your loss. I do think FF is the best - it's free and easy to use. The guilt and sorrow are so totally normal - it's hard to be trying for a new baby when all you want is your other one back.

From my (limited) research on hypothyroidism, it seems that what is considered normal can vary a lot. And several people with results in the normal range, but towards the low end, have pushed for treatment and see positive results, even if not considered to have it by the medical standards.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*hannybanany* - That makes me feel a little better! I called my doc today and got the prescription. Turns out she uses Armour anyway so it was a non issue! Love my doc









Heather, that is great! I love your doc, too! All my regular docs look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I'm on Armour







Not a very natural minded town









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 

Did having a m/c change how you would encourage your dc to space their family?

Dh has lots of friends that are encouraging their dc to wait till their mid-30's to have dc.
I mentioned to my 16yr dsd that I can't wait for grandbabies. She's already having several issues with PCOS. Dh wasn't too happy







. I didn't mention the fertility issues that often come with PCOS, but I think someone should.

I don't know... I've learned that no matter how young you are when you decide to start a family things don't go as planned. I was terrified after DD's (traumatic, unnecessary c section) birth that I would get pregnant again too quickly. When she was 9 months old we were ready for another. We've been trying for 2 years, and have suffered two miscarriages along the way. I can hardly believe we were worried about conceiving again too early. Seems like such a silly thought now. Things just don't always go as you plan, and I think that's what I'll make sure DD knows.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuluna* 
Wow. Why has hypothyroidism never occurred to me?!

My mother is hypothyroid, and after a thorough Googling just now, I fit nearly all of the symptoms. Fatigue, depression, very dry skin, cold all the time, overweight, cranky, and from previous charting I know that my BBT is very low. I also found a website that said persistent sinus problems/colds/etc. can also be an indicator, and I've been getting bad colds every 6-8 weeks. I've been dealing with that by buying my cough drops and cold meds at Sam's Club!

Our new health insurance won't be taking effect until later this month - I'm going to be absolutely beside myself waiting - it seems like this could be a real possibility. Thanks for the heads up!

I know I'm like a broken record with this site www.stopthethyroidmadness.com, but it really is good!

Oh yeah, low BBT was one of my biggest clues. Forgot about that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 

Is fertility friend the best tracking tool? I've never tracked my fertility before. My first pregancy was totally unplanned and on birth control, but DH and I decided to try again after I lost it.

I feel so guilty and sad to think about TTC again. I feel like I should still be celebrating my pregancy. I ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and some pregnancy tests online and cried for an hour when they got here. Does anyone else feel this way?









Welcome to the group.

There's also ovusoft. I think there's a free 1 month trial, then you pay a lifetime fee. I tried it, I liked fertility friend more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Does anyone have hypothyroidism that doesn't show up on tests? With this miscarriage I was tested because my thyroid was a bit swollen. I've got a lot of the symptoms for thyroid problems. I've had 4 different doctors want to test me for thyroid problems, but they all come up negative. Is is possible to have problems and not have it show up on blood tests?

Again with the stopthethyroidmadness.com














Make sure your docs are running the right tests, and like Katherine said, there is a varying range of normal. Some docs say TSH results lower than 6 are normal, some say 4.5, some 3, etc. I think finding a doc who will treat you based on your symptoms would be a good idea.

I think we're taking a break from trying this month. I'll still hang around here, cuz I like y'all







All of these abnormal results are overwhelming us. We just need to think.


----------



## momoftworedheads

*KATI-can you put me as 10 DPO on the first page?*
Thanks for putting this month's thread together. You ROCK!







:

Welcome to all the new mamas here. I am sorry that you have to join us.







Hope your stay is short and sweet! You will find lots of great information about TTC (when you're ready) and all the support you'll ever need!







s

I have a swollen thyroid but my tests always come back normal. I am going to talk to my sister's NP and see if she would help me (my sister is in MA but her naturopath is great, she e-mailed me once to help me with my son.)

Hanny-







s to you and I hope you can get back to TTC soon. Take care!!

I started having kids at 26. If I knew that being 32-33 would bring me 3 m/c in a row, Maybe I would have tried to have 1 more in my 20s, but then again I would not have met you fabulous ladies who enlighten me and have helped me through the rough times.

Hope everyone is having a good night! It is freezing and raining here.

Love and prayers,
Jen







:


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
No call from the OB today.







: I am going to ask about the prog after O instead of clomid (like you said, *chesa*) but I think I remember him saying last time that he believes clomid is more effective than just post O prog.

I'm taking prog after O and it's lengthened my LP from 9 to 14 days. Still no BFP though . . . I've signed up for FF but am finding reading all those email instructions really daunting. How do you guys do it?


----------



## happylemon

Hi, I am new here. We just M/C recently, like a week ago. We will be TTC soon though. Not sure when exactly, i have to wait for the bleeding to stop and my cycle to resume.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 

I feel so guilty and sad to think about TTC again. I feel like I should still be celebrating my pregancy. I ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and some pregnancy tests online and cried for an hour when they got here. Does anyone else feel this way?









I feel the same way.


----------



## barose

*Julia Rose* - I refer to the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ and go over it point by point (taking temps, CM, recording it, etc). I use it as a reference book if I have a specific question that pops into my mind. FF instructions are great too, but I benefit more from more detailed information because its easy to get lost!

ETA: *Top of the page!*







:







:














:







::3rdtr i:





















:


----------



## momoftworedheads

barose-WTG top of the page!!!







:







:







:














:









I wish the 2 ww wasn't so long and I know I made mine actually 2 weeks 4 days. I am feeling kinda pg but my early signs are also similar to period signs. Although I am craving McDonald's hamburgers and I only crave them when PG. We'll see next Friday. I will be over the moon if I get a BFP







. I will tell you ladies, my DH and my OB. That's it until about 18 weeks.

Kati-can you say BOOB watch 2008 again? They do hurt BAD!

Stay warm if you are in a







: location. I am hoping that the groundhog brings us an early spring tomorrow! Happy Groundhog Day!

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## fallriverfox

Happy February!







to all.


----------



## heatherh

*Azuluna* - I think hypo can be hereditary, too. Hope your doc can help you out soon!

*skybluepink02* - I've felt like that, too.









Well, we're only planning on one at this point but the biggest takeaway from all this is that plans don't necessarily cooperate with reality. We waited until we really felt like we wanted a child. Plus I've been at work long enough to get some extra paid time off so I can eventually get a nice long maternity leave. Even after all this, I don't think I would have tried much earlier (maybe 6 months - 1 year).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Does anyone have hypothyroidism that doesn't show up on tests? With this miscarriage I was tested because my thyroid was a bit swollen. I've got a lot of the symptoms for thyroid problems. I've had 4 different doctors want to test me for thyroid problems, but they all come up negative. Is is possible to have problems and not have it show up on blood tests?

*hannybanany* - Don't worry, I'm very appreciative of living in my nice progressive town! You're right that www.stopthethyroidmadness.com, is really informative.

Welcome, *sarah2881*!

*momoftworedheads* -







:


----------



## Sioko

*Xak, JMO*: thanks








*Shannon*:







s
*Sarah2881*:







s and







:







soon!
*barose*: Yay!! top of page!! Good luck!!





















:
*Skybluepink*:







s

*Me*: I'm good. It's weird to me that my temps are staying level and regular. I would have thought they'd be more up and down... hrmmm....

DH back has suddenly gotten much worse.







He has a doc appt Wednesday and the chiro. ASAP. Man, good thing we were able to get that BDing done when we did! Thanks everybody!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuluna* 
Kimberly: I have charted, and my cycles are quite regular when not on BC. Although I think my weight is an issue I want to resolve (at least somewhat) before pregnancy, all the women in my immediate and extended family all have great fertility, and come in all sorts of body shapes. With DD, I missed two BC pills before getting my rx refilled and "catching up". That was really making me crazy while TTC - how could it be so hard this time?!!

Yeah it doesn't make any sense. I got pregnant very easily with DD and had a completely uneventful pregnancy. Changes in fertility are quite disconcerting to say the least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
ETA: *Azuluna* - we've been talking about hypothyroid. I was just diagnosed this week, so I've been asking these wise women for their input. I actually didn't have symptoms. I had my doc do a basic workup because it took us 7 cycles to conceive last time and we're on cycle 6 this time. She tested prolactin, CBC, ferritin, TSH (when TSH came back high, she also tested free T3 and free T4). She would have tested FSH, but it was too late in my cycle for it to be very informative.

See my TSH was just fine, on the lower end of normal actually - 1.4. But my symptoms are much more in line with hypothyroid. Well, except that I have ACNE! How is it that I'm 35 and have acne WITH dry skin?!?!?!







: Anyway, now I'm starting to think I should really get more testing done. Don't know what they can do for ya when you're pregnant . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Did having a m/c change how you would encourage your dc to space their family?

ABSOLUTELY! And it's certainly changed my approach to spacing as well. In fact, there's some sort of pregnancy "interval" for HBACers that I need to investigate b/c I won't wait as long to ttc for our 3rd child, assuming that a 3rd child will be part of the plan. Who knows. Plus, after these MCs I threw "timing" out the window. I lost my perfectly timed pregnancy. And now that it's completely wreaking havoc on my academic schedule . . . well, that's just too durned bad. I'll take my baby, thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Does anyone have hypothyroidism that doesn't show up on tests? With this miscarriage I was tested because my thyroid was a bit swollen. I've got a lot of the symptoms for thyroid problems. I've had 4 different doctors want to test me for thyroid problems, but they all come up negative. Is is possible to have problems and not have it show up on blood tests?

Welcome to the group! Yeah, I'd say it's totally possible to have symptoms even though a simple blood test reveals nothing. You probably need to have more than TSH tested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
From my (limited) research on hypothyroidism, it seems that what is considered normal can vary a lot. And several people with results in the normal range, but towards the low end, have pushed for treatment and see positive results, even if not considered to have it by the medical standards.

Interesting. See that's me. TSH was on the lower end and yet I seem very hypo!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Hi, I am new here. We just M/C recently, like a week ago. We will be TTC soon though. Not sure when exactly, i have to wait for the bleeding to stop and my cycle to resume.

Welcome Sarah. So sorry for your loss!









I just woke up from my "nap" - it's 10.30pm - and now I think I'd better go to bed for the night. LoL!

Chow!







Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I'm taking prog after O and it's lengthened my LP from 9 to 14 days. Still no BFP though . . . I've signed up for FF but am finding reading all those email instructions really daunting. How do you guys do it?

ooohh....good to know!! How do you take the prog (suppositories, cream, etc)? The FF emails are overwhelming. Are you familiar enough w/ the charting basics? If so you can probably skip over them and just go back if you have a question. (Or just ask e/o here!)


----------



## Olerica

*Sarah:* I'm really sorry to welcome you here, but please feel free to join us on the emotional rollercoaster.

*Re Thyroid:* For years I was convinced that thyroid issues/hypothyroidism was a valid diagnosis for me looking at my low temps, and other symptoms, but always my blood tests came back with normal - normal/low thyroid.

Just after my miscarriage someone asked me if I was supplimenting with any iodine to which I said no. I don't use iodized salt, or cow's milk (they USED to swab bovine teats with it to stave off infection but now they use other stuff - can't recall at the moment) or eat shellfish or sushi.

I now take 2 drops 2x per day and have noticed better temps and that my body is working better... even after being on pre-natals. As I understand it, it just helps a thyroid work better and what you don't need you release. It seems to be working for me.

I gotta go to bed - I'm exhausted!


----------



## skybluepink02

Maybe I'll get some iodine drops... off to research.

I took my BBT this morning. I know it's the middle of a cycle, but I wanted to start practicing so my first cycle will be smoother. My BBT was *94.6* . My temp is usually around 96.6 when I'm up and awake. Is it normal for your BBT to be so much lower than your normal temperature?


----------



## skybluepink02

About the *wiki*... If I wanted to add information, but not take away from what other people wrote, would I start my own page, or add to the end of another person's page? For example, I was looking at the Hope and Optimism page. I wanted to add my experiances. Would I add it to the bottom of what the last person wrote? Start my own page? Do I need to identify it came from me? I'd like to contribute, it seems like a wonderful idea. I don't want to step on any toes though.


----------



## zonapellucida

Good morning ladies! I thought I would pop over to see if anyone is ready for the PAL thread







I am so sorry to see the new additions and I pray your stay here may be short.
Heidi


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
...The thing is, I have a secret fear that I won't ever have my own baby...

Me too, me too. I am absolutely terrified that I will never have another baby. I'm already angry about it and it hasn't even happened yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuluna* 
Hi all - can I jump in?

2007 was a rotten year for me - like a PP on page 1 said. I m/c in April last year, and although I tried, I had no luck getting pregnant afterwards, so I quit trying. I just went back on birth control and tried to talk myself out of wanting a baby, which worked for a little while but I can't ignore my desire for another baby for the rest of my life. I do feel bad about dragging DH through the rollercoaster with me. TTC after the m/c was really brutal - every time I'd get AF I'd be crushed. And for salt in the wound, Motherwear sold my name after I ordered a nursing top (pre-m/c) and I keep getting various baby-related cataloges and mailers. Thank goodness I never made it to an OB visit or I'd be getting more than that.

I want to try again - DD actually asked me a couple days ago to "please have a baby for me, mama", and it made me want to cry - so sweet, and I hope like hell I can do it for her, and me, and DH. She's going to be six this year and I feel bad enough about the age gap. I really want to get in better shape first - I was about 25 lbs overweight before the m/c but put on a lot afterwards. I'm a mess, honestly, but with the New Year I'm hoping to get it all together. DH and I are changing a lot about our lifestyle, so hopefully a healthy pregnancy will follow.

Hugs to all









Welcome *Azuluna*! I'm glad you found us, but sad that you find yourself here. I too feel very guilty about the age difference between DD and her potential sibling (DD is almost 5.5years). Originally, we planned for them to be 4-5 years apart, but that didn't happen. To make matters worse, she has been begging BEGGING for a sibling since she was 4.







I used to only want 2 children, now my m/c experience makes me want to go and have a bunch of kiddos spaced closer together! (And yet I am terrified of TTC - what a paradox.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Hi, I am new here. We just M/C recently, like a week ago. We will be TTC soon though. Not sure when exactly, i have to wait for the bleeding to stop and my cycle to resume.

Big hugs, *sarah2881*. We are here to support you along the way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Julia Rose* - I refer to the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ and go over it point by point (taking temps, CM, recording it, etc).

I second the recommendation for TCOYF!! It has become my bible for interpreting fertility signs (I have to be absolutely certain of when I O'd before starting progesterone.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I wish the 2 ww wasn't so long and I know I made mine actually 2 weeks 4 days. I am feeling kinda pg but my early signs are also similar to period signs. Although I am craving McDonald's hamburgers and I only crave them when PG. We'll see next Friday. I will be over the moon if I get a BFP







. I will tell you ladies, my DH and my OB. That's it until about 18 weeks.

Kati-can you say BOOB watch 2008 again? They do hurt BAD!

Stay warm if you are in a







: location. I am hoping that the groundhog brings us an early spring tomorrow! Happy Groundhog Day!

Hugs,
Jen

OOOOO! This is exciting! Such good symptoms!!







: Here have some BFP vibes:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
ooohh....good to know!! How do you take the prog (suppositories, cream, etc)? The FF emails are overwhelming. Are you familiar enough w/ the charting basics? If so you can probably skip over them and just go back if you have a question. (Or just ask e/o here!)

The most effective way to supplement progesterone is with vaginal suppositories that your OB/MW prescribes. Make sure it is a natural progesterone product, such as Endometrin (pricey, but very worth it).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Re Thyroid:* For years I was convinced that thyroid issues/hypothyroidism was a valid diagnosis for me looking at my low temps, and other symptoms, but always my blood tests came back with normal - normal/low thyroid.

Just after my miscarriage someone asked me if I was supplimenting with any iodine to which I said no. I don't use iodized salt, or cow's milk (they USED to swab bovine teats with it to stave off infection but now they use other stuff - can't recall at the moment) or eat shellfish or sushi.

I now take 2 drops 2x per day and have noticed better temps and that my body is working better... even after being on pre-natals. As I understand it, it just helps a thyroid work better and what you don't need you release. It seems to be working for me.

I gotta go to bed - I'm exhausted!

Oh, my.... very interesting. I have often wondered about my thyroid, but all tests keep coming back normal. My TSH was 1.2 on a scale of 0.4-5.5 (Free T3=349 on a scale of 230-420, and free T4 was 1.2 on a scale of 0.7-1.9). I have trouble _gaining_ weight, have dry skin, and am always cold. I wonder if iodine could help me..... or whether there is no problem at all there....

Hugs to all!! Thanks for the new thread Kati! You're my hero!


----------



## namaste_mom

*Kimberly* - my pregnancies have killed my academic research. I've been pregnancy since August 2006 with no live baby yet. We still haven't given up hope yet but I'm sure my department chair would love me to.

*SIoko -* sorry to read that your DH has gotten worse

*Jen red -* those signs are really promising. I hope for you.

Welcome *Azuluna* and *Sarah2881*

*chel* - my world has changed with a m/c and a stillborn

Just feel like being quiet for a while. Not much to say. Still waiting for AF


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
About the *wiki*... If I wanted to add information, but not take away from what other people wrote, would I start my own page, or add to the end of another person's page? For example, I was looking at the Hope and Optimism page. I wanted to add my experiances. Would I add it to the bottom of what the last person wrote? Start my own page? Do I need to identify it came from me? I'd like to contribute, it seems like a wonderful idea. I don't want to step on any toes though.

Add any info that is relevant to a page to THAT page. Of course if you have new ideas for pages, that's great too. Start em up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Good morning ladies! I thought I would pop over to see if anyone is ready for the PAL thread







I am so sorry to see the new additions and I pray your stay here may be short.
Heidi









Hey Zona!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Kimberly* - my pregnancies have killed my academic research. I've been pregnancy since August 2006 with no live baby yet. We still haven't given up hope yet but I'm sure my department chair would love me to.

Yup, that's the "problem" with hiring women in the childbearing years, I suppose. I've been pretty worthless in the research/CA area too.







Actually, I was a pretty worthless teacher last semester too.

Me: I hope no one will take offense here. I think y'all will understand. Prayingfor12's miscarriage really threw me. She was due in August. I'm due in September. It really really sucks to keep being reminded that this pregnancy could still end at any moment. Really sucks. To top it all off I had a VIVID dream (color and everything) last night that I miscarried.







It was so real. I kept telling myself that there was still a baby there. Then I woke up. Thank God it was just a dream. But I'm in a not so good place this morning as a result. It's just so tough to see all of you mamas come and go and then come back from PAL and tough to see so many new mamas join!

Sorry to inflict my psychosis from the night onto you all. It's just that who the hell else would possibly understand? I love you gals.







Wish I felt the same "connection" over at PAL, but I'm sure if I give it some time it'll be fine over there.

Sorry to be a downer.









Kimberly, still pregnant as far as I know . . .







:


----------



## 2happymamas

*Can I be moved to waiting to O?*

I feel good about this cycle. I really do. At the same time, I am terrified that any pregnancy may end in miscarriage. Last time, I told everyone I knew immediately. The thought of the pregnancy not resulting in a healthy, live baby was non-existent. This time, we have only told a few we are trying again. My sister, MIL, two best friends, and another couple who are using the same donor as us know that we are actively trying. Once I get pregnant, my plan is to only tell those who knew we were trying and probably my mom. We will tell grandparents, siblings, and friends once we see a heartbeat. I am not telling clients, work, and others until after the 13 week point.

Anyhow, I do think this will be a good cycle. I am currently on CD4 and started 100 mg of Clomid this morning. We have an US scheduled for Mon the 11th (only a week and two days from now!!!!!) and the IUI on Wednesday the 13th! I can't believe I could have a baby in me again in less than two weeks!

I am going to put this out there. I really think we are going to get twins. Just an instinctual feeling!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
What is this Korn, Placebo, and Seether of which you speak? Seriously, I feel like an idjit.

Not an idjit, just living under a rock







*teasing* I understand not having heard of Seether or Placebo, but KoRn? With all the publicity they get? Kinda surprises me. I take it, you don't listen to rock or at least not modern? Unfortunately, I don't know your taste, so I can't link you to the exact music I'd think you'd least be assaulted auditorily by, but I'll pick a few mild songs (comparatively, they're all hard rock, because that's the fave genre around here) for you: KoRn Placebo and (my favorite band) Seether. Oh, and this was the song I was trying to give birth to, by Deftones.

Quote:

Hmmmmm . . . I don't know why the hormones are so hard on my instrument. I'm more of a dramatic mezzo, so maybe it has something to do with the voicetype/weight?
I dunno, maybe. Eh, pregnancy does all sorts of screwy things. I mean, it gave me (temporary--not a sign since I gave birth) diabetes and gallstones (definitely not temporary--except that I don't have a gallbladder anymore now) all from the same interrupting hormone. It makes us puke, swing moods, glow, have lines appear on our bellies (some bellies), etc. YMMV and all. I mean, I felt like my skin was one big bruise for months. Who knows what all it can do!

Quote:

I'm kind of sad that my daughter will be so "old" before she gets a younger sibling. I wanted them to be closer to 2.5-3 years apart, not 3.5 years apart.
Yeah, I know how that is. I wanted my kids less than 2 years apart--that's not possible now.

*Shannon*--Welcome to the group. May your journey end quickly in a new baby, free of complications getting there this time! You're right that dh's hippie fun may have had a negative impact on fertility. Which is good in your case--means it's his fault







(j/k) It can take a while for that damage to heal. It takes 5 years after the last puff of a cigarette to undo the damage to sperm (the damage to eggs is permanent, unfortunately), so there's no telling how much damage the other stuff can do. With any luck, his system's raring to go now.

And yes, I'm glad my DD likes the music I do! She loves music in general, though. She'll sit and listen to classical with me (dh isn't much of a fan) but unless it has a hard beat (Placebo was her first fave band and she loves Infra-Red the most--so do I), she doesn't get up and move. She went to her first concert at 10 months--KoRn and Evanescence (there were also Flyleaf,--barelyheard them--Hellyeah--I didn't like them at all--and a bunch of other bands that I didn't care about, lol). She slept through the beginning of KoRn's set (and they moved us into the seats from the lawn because they were worried about a baby on the lawn, even though I was wearing her, during KoRn specifically, which was awesome) but I woke her up when her favorite song started (Coming Undone) and she got up and started rocking out. Some guy behind us kept yelling "Yeah! That's the f****ing awesomest baby ever! F*** Yeah! Rock, baby!" She was wearing the KoRn onesie I'd made and everyone called her "the KoRn baby" and a bunch of people came and took pictures, lol. As she's been getting older, she's wanted harder music. She loves dance/techno, too (which dh hates, lol, but I don't mind) and DJ Mystik will get her moving in a few notes, lol.
*
Katherine*--thank you for all your work keeping this thread going month after month!

*skybluepink*--*hugs* Yes, FF is the best online chart, IMO. I, too, feel sad about TTC, but not guilty--I feel more angry instead. I feel like my pregnancy was ripped away from me. I was so happy while I was pregnant, it was so unlike me. The higher the high, the harder the fall, ya know? And wow, that's a LOW temperature! I thought my 96s were low. Did you temp orally? Because with a temp that low, you might want to recheck with vaginal temping.

*hanny*--I hope your break does you good.

*Sarah*--I'm so sorry to welcome you *hugs* I joined while I was still m/cing, so I was just there where you are two months ago. I had a natural m/c (no d&c) but was lucky that it was only the length of a bad period.

*Jen(motr)*--Good luck!

Prayingfor12 lost her baby? Oh, no!!

Man, everyone's chatty at the beginning of the month!


----------



## xakana

*philosophy on dc spacing...*No, mine hasn't really changed. I've always believed that unless you feel you have something you HAVE to do first, if you want a family, you have to start trying as soon as you can. But I also stopped believing in financial stability in my early 20s. I used to want to wait to be prepared in every way, then I realized that if I did that, I might not ever have any children and there was no point in my even being here (I believe my purpose in live is to be a mother--it always has been).

So I set myself a date. If I didn't have my first child by 27, I was giving up. Sometimes I wonder if that's the only reason I have one--higher powers not wanting me to quit and giving me what I wanted and now I can't have more... Sorry, but there was 'philosophy' in the title of that rant, lol.

As it is, I'm terrified that Lilly will be an only child. I don't want that for her, but we can't afford to adopt and dh still isn't on board for fostering (it depresses him that the kids could end up back in the same situation as before--but I look at it as giving them a safe refuge in the storm... since my foster home did not do that for me when I was taken away for abuse, but made my life even worse, if possible, by taking away the only things that meant anything to me that I had left) although I still do want to do that, even if we have our 4 natural children, some day.

Sorry for the long posts! Just have a lot on my mind right now. Yesterday, Dh made a comment about me being in pain (horrible pain, starting in my spine and hip and radiating down my left leg so I could barely walk with it, accompanied by abdominal pain and then a headache, too) and how there was nothing keeping me from taking ibuprofen. It really hurt. He meant it to be positive, but any reminder that I'm not pregnant... I almost started crying and I got upset with him, which made him upset with me (until he finally understood that it wasn't me misunderstanding him, but the reminder and he apologized). I don't talk about any of this with him because I know he's depressed about it, too. Apparently, someone from his training class wasn't 'in the loop' about my m/c and asked him the other day when I was due and he flipped out. My Dh is usually a very cheerful, optimistic happy guy and he's been depressed lately and I can't handle it. I hate that I can't do anything for him and it makes my depression worse because I feel like it's my fault that he's unhappy. So you gals get to bear the brunt of my psychological musings.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Sarah:* I'm really sorry to welcome you here, but please feel free to join us on the emotional rollercoaster.


Thank you. It is a rollercoaster.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
The most effective way to supplement progesterone is with vaginal suppositories that your OB/MW prescribes. Make sure it is a natural progesterone product, such as Endometrin (pricey, but very worth it).

So are you doing this, *chesa*. Sorry if I missed it. Does your insur cover any of the Endometrin? You start taking it after O? Do you wait for 3 high temps to confirm O? If you're pg you keep taking it thru the first tri, but then if you're not pg doesn't taking prog keep af away? Sorry, lots of questions!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Sorry to inflict my psychosis from the night onto you all. It's just that who the hell else would possibly understand? I love you gals.







Wish I felt the same "connection" over at PAL, but I'm sure if I give it some time it'll be fine over there.
Sorry to be a downer.








Kimberly, still pregnant as far as I know . . .







:









That sucks to hear about Holly. It's hard to hold on to the optimism when you know how many things can go wrong. Hang in there, girl. You're still pg!!


----------



## i0lanthe

Hi all - I joined the group after a d&c and then took a break after my follow-up appointment (where my ob suggested a wait before ttc again.)







I have run through a few different emotions in the meantime and now I'm back to "super antsy"







: and totally impatient. When my next cycle starts we are trying again.







Sometime this month.

Meanwhile my DCs have taken my BBT and I can't find it and the local drugstore didn't have any in stock. Buy online, or look in more drugstores?

*philosophy on dc spacing...* Sure, my philosophy on spacing has changed a little... we waited several months to ttc#3 because a sibling had just announced a wedding date and it's a long story involving not wanting to look like competing for attention, but TBH I've decided I wouldn't wait for social reasons like that anymore. What's the _point_ of trying to get (and _getting_) perfect timing?, is how I feel.







What do I care what someone thinks? (did that sound too bitter? heh







)


----------



## hazeleyes

Hello... Can I join your group? I miscarried on 01/27 at 5 weeks after 28 months of TTC baby #2. This came to complete shock to us. My story and questions are on this thread: I Just Can't Get This Out Of My Mind

We are going to continue to TTC. This is my chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/b40af


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Kimberly* - my pregnancies have killed my academic research. I've been pregnancy since August 2006 with no live baby yet. We still haven't given up hope yet but I'm sure my department chair would love me to....

Me too. Because of my m/cs, I am months behind where I should be on my research at this point. Rather than analyzing data, I spent sooo much time online and with my nose in fertility books researching how to prevent another loss. And so much time on the couch because I was too sad to move. The project was going to be completed by March - now it looks like it will be this summer before it is all written up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Me: I hope no one will take offense here. I think y'all will understand. Prayingfor12's miscarriage really threw me. She was due in August. I'm due in September. It really really sucks to keep being reminded that this pregnancy could still end at any moment. Really sucks. To top it all off I had a VIVID dream (color and everything) last night that I miscarried.







It was so real. I kept telling myself that there was still a baby there. Then I woke up. Thank God it was just a dream. But I'm in a not so good place this morning as a result. It's just so tough to see all of you mamas come and go and then come back from PAL and tough to see so many new mamas join!

Sorry to inflict my psychosis from the night onto you all. It's just that who the hell else would possibly understand? I love you gals.







Wish I felt the same "connection" over at PAL, but I'm sure if I give it some time it'll be fine over there.

Sorry to be a downer.









Kimberly, still pregnant as far as I know . . .







:

Oh, don't ever be sorry for sharing your worries, sorrows, dreams, etc. That is what we are here for!!! You are NOT a downer. We all have hard moments.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
*Can I be moved to waiting to O?*

I feel good about this cycle. I really do. At the same time, I am terrified that any pregnancy may end in miscarriage. Last time, I told everyone I knew immediately. The thought of the pregnancy not resulting in a healthy, live baby was non-existent. This time, we have only told a few we are trying again. My sister, MIL, two best friends, and another couple who are using the same donor as us know that we are actively trying. Once I get pregnant, my plan is to only tell those who knew we were trying and probably my mom. We will tell grandparents, siblings, and friends once we see a heartbeat. I am not telling clients, work, and others until after the 13 week point.

Anyhow, I do think this will be a good cycle. I am currently on CD4 and started 100 mg of Clomid this morning. We have an US scheduled for Mon the 11th (only a week and two days from now!!!!!) and the IUI on Wednesday the 13th! I can't believe I could have a baby in me again in less than two weeks!

I am going to put this out there. I really think we are going to get twins. Just an instinctual feeling!

Wahoo!







I'm thinking this is your month!! Keep us posted!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So are you doing this, *chesa*. Sorry if I missed it. Does your insur cover any of the Endometrin? You start taking it after O? Do you wait for 3 high temps to confirm O? If you're pg you keep taking it thru the first tri, but then if you're not pg doesn't taking prog keep af away? Sorry, lots of questions!

Don't worry about having lots of questions! This group has provided me with so much insight and support - I never mind returning the favor.

Anywho... yes I will be taking Endometrin from O until AF or 10-12 weeks gestation. It will keep AF away, but I will get a blood pregnancy test at some point if AF is due and I haven't gotten a BFP. That way I'll know whether or not it is safe to stop the prog.

As far as determing when I O for sure: charting my BBT hasn't really been that insightful for me previously (despite doing it at the same time every morning when I wake) and I think this is because I have a progesterone deficiency - progesterone is what makes your temp go up after ovulation. So obviously, I cannot rely on that to start supplementing - it would never go up! I am also using OPKs, saliva ferning, cervical position, and cervical mucus (and for the heck of it I am temping too). I hope hope hope that I can pinpoint when I O based on those things and the usual ovulation pains.







:
















When I used it before (started it too late that time - my hCG had already plateaued







), insurance covered some of it, but I still had to pay 50 bucks for about 10 days worth. This time our insurance plan changed and we had to meet a deductable (that DH's employer pays) before they would pay for it. Get this: DH's company had to pay $489 for it! But with what I have leftover and what I just got, I'll have enough to get me through to 10 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Hi all - I joined the group after a d&c and then took a break after my follow-up appointment (where my ob suggested a wait before ttc again.)







I have run through a few different emotions in the meantime and now I'm back to "super antsy"







: and totally impatient. When my next cycle starts we are trying again.







Sometime this month...

Welcome back and best wishes to you, *i0lanthe*! For what it is worth, I got my BBT at CVS.

ETA: So sorry for your loss *hazeleyes*. Of course you can join! And you already got top-o-the-page luck!







s


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Hello... Can I join your group? I miscarried on 01/27 at 5 weeks after 28 months of TTC baby #2. This came to complete shock to us. My story and questions are on this thread: I Just Can't Get This Out Of My Mind

We are going to continue to TTC. This is my chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/b40af

My first m/c was exactly like this. I had two positive HPTs, then we celebrated, then the next morning I started bleeding. A blood pregnancy test that day came back negative. Many call this a "chemical pregnancy", meaning the embryo started to implant, but couldn't make it. This sometimes happens if you ovulated late in your cycle (CD 20+). Late ovulation can sometimes lack the hormonal support necessary to nourish a pregnancy. It can also happen if you ovulate at an "acceptable" time, but have a luteal phase defect. The good thing is that if either of these are the case, there are things you can do to correct the issues. Big hugs to you, mama. I know this is overwhelming right now. We are here for you.


----------



## labortrials

Hazeleyes - welcome to the group! Hey, I have hazel eyes too, but they're more like hazel blue/green/grey.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
My first m/c was exactly like this. I had two positive HPTs, then we celebrated, then the next morning I started bleeding. A blood pregnancy test that day came back negative. Many call this a "chemical pregnancy", meaning the embryo started to implant, but couldn't make it. This sometimes happens if you ovulated late in your cycle (CD 20+). Late ovulation can sometimes lack the hormonal support necessary to nourish a pregnancy. It can also happen if you ovulate at an "acceptable" time, but have a luteal phase defect. The good thing is that if either of these are the case, there are things you can do to correct the issues. Big hugs to you, mama. I know this is overwhelming right now. We are here for you.

I so hate that term "chemical pregnancy", especially considering that it's used improperly so often. I know that one of my 5w miscarriages was NOT a chemical pregnancy b/c I saw the yolk sac on the ultrasound. Plus my blood hcg levels were high - like 21,000 or something! I don't care what anyone says, my 2 5w losses were NOT chemical. No way; no how.







:

And some CPs say that LPD is evidenced MORE by miscarriages that happen in the 7-10 week period as opposed to the 5-6 week time. Nothing in my cycle really points to LPD though I miscarried twice in the 5th week.

It's just so aggravating!

Thanks everyone for the support.







I've been a busy bee so far today and am now going to enjoy a little rest while DD is napping. I love that my 3-yr-old still naps! Aaahhhh!!!!

My "misery loves company" moment - so glad to know that I'm not the only one who (1) gained weight during the miscarriage & pregnancy months - I put on 10-15







(2) that I'm not the only one who lost professional productivity. It really SUCKS that this happens, but I was really starting to feel BAD about myself and my inability to "get it together". No matter how nice my colleagues have been, they just don't get it.

BBS,
Kimberly


----------



## Sam05

Welcome to the new members, and I hope you find lots of comfort here. I only lurk along but it's still meant so much to know that other people know how I feel.

After 6 cycles and me pretty much giving up hope, we got a BFP this week. We're holding our breath until about April but we're very excited, too.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
After 6 cycles and me pretty much giving up hope, we got a BFP this week. We're holding our breath until about April but we're very excited, too.

Congrats, mama!!!!!


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 

snip

My "misery loves company" moment - so glad to know that I'm not the only one who (1) gained weight during the miscarriage & pregnancy months - I put on 10-15







(2) that I'm not the only one who lost professional productivity. It really SUCKS that this happens, but I was really starting to feel BAD about myself and my inability to "get it together". No matter how nice my colleagues have been, they just don't get it.

BBS,
Kimberly









I gained weight during my two pregnancies in the past year, but after both I became strangely more productive. Like Kimberly, I'm a classical singer (though this had never helped me to know when I've conceived







) and music professor (though I'm still an adjunct -- I'm ABD for my doctorate in voice). I basically finished my dissertation after the losses. I threw myself into my work because in some strange way I felt like "only the work remains." But I think I'm still in shock. The first one was a real shock -- ruptured ectopic -- and the second more like a tragedy (m/c at 12 weeks, but u/s showed fetal demise at 8-9 weeks).

I have never actively TTC before, so this is all new to me. Now I have to get cracking and be scientific about it. I'm 42, for cripes' sakes, and now I'm down to one ovary after the ectopic, though it seems to be working, since I got pg the next cycle.

At the same time, I feel like there's only so much I can control. Sometimes you can do everything under the sun and there's nothing wrong with you or DP and it still might not happen. So I just don't know; there's no certainty about this for me. We would gladly adopt if it doesn't work out again, but that takes a huge chunk of cash upfront that we don't have.


----------



## heatherh

Dude! *skybluepink02* - 94.6?! That is really low. I get as low as 96.5 or 96.6 and lots of people think *that's* low! I do notice sometimes that if my mouth is really dry when I take my temp that it makes it artificially low. If I lick my lips and move my tongue around, usually that will get my saliva flowing and I get a more reliable BBT.

*labortrials* - You're pregnant now. That's what's important.







And you're not a downer - we're here to provide support.









*2happymamas*







:

*xakana*







Does DH have some support out there too?

Welcome, *i0lanthe* and *hazeleyes*! Hazeleyes, I'm sorry your doc's office treated you so badly.

Hi, *Sam05*! Yeah!!


----------



## Amydoula

I think I'm mentally ready to join this thread. I NEED to have something to look forward to. I have been advised to wait 2 cycles to TTC b/c I had a D&C, doctor said it takes long after the surgery to build the endometrium back up than after a natural miscarriage. So I'll be lurking around a bit until our first actual TTC cycle. I'm hoping hoping hoping to get my first AF sometime this week. She said it usually comes a month after the surgery and my surgery was on Jan.4th, although she said it wouldn't be unusual for it to take 3 months to come back. Here's to hoping it does NOT take that long....I need to get my 2 AF's in so we can at least have one cycel TTC before DH goes on a big trip to Greece in April. So that's where I'm at. This is a great thread, I've been reading it since the last week in Dec. when I found out the baby died and now I'm really feeling ready to take part. Baby dust to all!


----------



## i0lanthe

Congrats *Sam05*!

Welcome *hazeleyes* - I read your other post, I'm sorry the clinic was so awful to you!
Welcome *Amydoula* - for what it's worth, I had those 2 AFs show up like clockwork after my d&c (my ob wanted 3 AFs to be the random magic number, or I would be in 2ww now, heh), I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Congrats *Sam05*!

Welcome *hazeleyes* - I read your other post, I'm sorry the clinic was so awful to you!
Welcome *Amydoula* - for what it's worth, I had those 2 AFs show up like clockwork after my d&c (my ob wanted 3 AFs to be the random magic number, or I would be in 2ww now, heh), I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.









Thanks! Yeah it seems all the healthcare providers have different ideas on this waiting period







. I'm sticking with it though, although it is so tempting to try right away, b/c if I did conceive and didn't wait those two months and then had another m/c I wouldn't be able to live with myself. Good luck to you too!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Ok everyone, I am so afraid to be hopeful but even my DH is telling me that I am definitely PG this time. He can usually tell me before I take the test that I am pg. I am kinda crampy, really sore boobs, craving food I usually don't eat and here's the big kicker for me-laughing at my husband's humor-which is usually NEVER funny to me, (except in pregnancy when for some reason I get it!)

I am 11 DPO soon to be 12 (in an hr). Part of me wants to test, the other part wants to wait until at least Tuesday, the day that my *.* is due. I am sorry to ramble here but noone in real life would understand my worry and that I am afraid to be pg again. After 3 losses, who wouldn't? I already decided if I am, I am only telling my DH, you ladies here and my OB. I will not tell anyone else until at least 17 weeks! (I have to get past the time of my 2nd loss at 16 weeks). I also would not leave here until I feel really comfortable.

If you pray, just pray for us. Thanks if you read all of this!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## labortrials

Ooooooooo . . .

TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !








: Kimberly


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi again ladies







crossing my fingers for those of you who are waiting for BFP's. Hugs to those of you having to wait or coming to peace with your body and decisions concerning fertility. Let's hope this month is better than the last one. any of you who might remember me know that I am FINALLY getting my body straightened out. I lost our son on 11/13, at 19 1/2 weeks. i then had to have a d&c. i had postpartum bleeding for like 7 weeks, then about 10 days of not bleeding, and then pink spotting for two weeks. I went in to the doc and they did ultrasounds to rule out retained placenta, and put me on progesterone for 10 days to get me to cycle and regulate things. I had the heaviest and worst period EVER after that was done, and it was a week long. I am in the free and clear now and ready to ttc. I have really good and positive feelings about my body and health now, finally, after enduring all of this. I keep seeing baby boys everywhere I go, and where before it used to make me just want to cry, now it still does that but overriding it is hope. hope that i will have another son who will live, or another daughter who is as challenging and beautiful as ours, who will be 4 on 2/9. She keeps asking for a sibling, says boys are trouble and she's done with them, and asks for a baby sister all the time. I want more than anything in the world to give her one. Let's hope February rocks, because it's high time things start going right for all of us!


----------



## jmo

Just wanted to give a big welcome to all the new mamas!! Sorry that you're joining us but hopefully you can get all the support you need.

Just found out my good friend is in labor right now. We were supposed to be pg together and my due date was just a few wks after hers. I hate how jealous I'm feeling right now. I just want to be happy for her and her dh w/o feeling all "why not me." Ugh.

jen(motr), man, oh man....that's hard. I'm w/ kimberly. I have no discipline when it comes to early testing. With all those symptoms, I'd probably cave and test. GL!!!!


----------



## xakana

Sorry to welcome all the new mamas--























Heather--no, he doesn't


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
After 6 cycles and me pretty much giving up hope, we got a BFP this week. We're holding our breath until about April but we're very excited, too.

CONGRATS *Sam05*!!!!!!





















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I think I'm mentally ready to join this thread. I NEED to have something to look forward to. I have been advised to wait 2 cycles to TTC b/c I had a D&C, doctor said it takes long after the surgery to build the endometrium back up than after a natural miscarriage. So I'll be lurking around a bit until our first actual TTC cycle. I'm hoping hoping hoping to get my first AF sometime this week. She said it usually comes a month after the surgery and my surgery was on Jan.4th, although she said it wouldn't be unusual for it to take 3 months to come back. Here's to hoping it does NOT take that long....I need to get my 2 AF's in so we can at least have one cycel TTC before DH goes on a big trip to Greece in April. So that's where I'm at. This is a great thread, I've been reading it since the last week in Dec. when I found out the baby died and now I'm really feeling ready to take part. Baby dust to all!

Welcome, *AmyDoula*. I was so sad to learn of your loss. Hoping AF visits you soon!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
...and here's the big kicker for me-laughing at my husband's humor-which is usually NEVER funny to me, (except in pregnancy when for some reason I get it!)...









Now THAT is the best pregnancy symptom I have heard of! I really think this is your month!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
...I am in the free and clear now and ready to ttc...

I'm glad your body got everything straightened out! Let's go February BFPers!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Just found out my good friend is in labor right now. We were supposed to be pg together and my due date was just a few wks after hers. I hate how jealous I'm feeling right now. I just want to be happy for her and her dh w/o feeling all "why not me." Ugh...

Hugs, mama, hugs.







We know how you feel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
...I so hate that term "chemical pregnancy", especially considering that it's used improperly so often. I know that one of my 5w miscarriages was NOT a chemical pregnancy b/c I saw the yolk sac on the ultrasound. Plus my blood hcg levels were high - like 21,000 or something! I don't care what anyone says, my 2 5w losses were NOT chemical. No way; no how.







:

And some CPs say that LPD is evidenced MORE by miscarriages that happen in the 7-10 week period as opposed to the 5-6 week time. Nothing in my cycle really points to LPD though I miscarried twice in the 5th week.

It's just so aggravating!...

Oh, dear. I hope I didn't offend you, Kimberly. I should be more careful about sharing some of the stuff I've learned. I too hate the term chemical pregnancy, which usually just applies to pregnancies that don't even have time to form the sac before they are gone. But they were there and very real.









Okay charters, I'm confused! My temp took a big dip this AM - I took it 3 times because I couldn't believe it and they were all around the same temp. It had been rising for a few days. Wierdest thing is that I felt really warm. And I took it at the same time I always do! Fert Friend mentioned that this can happen before O, but my saliva ferning test was neg this AM (after showing some ferning yesterday!). Does anyone out there usually get a temp dip before Oing? I am hoping that this isn't a sign of a faulty hormonal system that starts to get going towards O then kinda stops then starts again then stops....









ETA: So I just took my temp after being awake for hours and it has not gone up any. DH took his - first it was 98.46 then it was 96.57. I think my thermometer is broken. I'll get a new battery for it and also buy a new one and take temps on both every AM. Hopefully it won't mess things up too much.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Ok everyone, I am so afraid to be hopeful but even my DH is telling me that I am definitely PG this time. He can usually tell me before I take the test that I am pg. I am kinda crampy, really sore boobs, craving food I usually don't eat and here's the big kicker for me-laughing at my husband's humor-which is usually NEVER funny to me, (except in pregnancy when for some reason I get it!)

I am 11 DPO soon to be 12 (in an hr). Part of me wants to test, the other part wants to wait until at least Tuesday, the day that my *.* is due. I am sorry to ramble here but noone in real life would understand my worry and that I am afraid to be pg again. After 3 losses, who wouldn't? I already decided if I am, I am only telling my DH, you ladies here and my OB. I will not tell anyone else until at least 17 weeks! (I have to get past the time of my 2nd loss at 16 weeks). I also would not leave here until I feel really comfortable.

If you pray, just pray for us. Thanks if you read all of this!

Take care,
Jen









:


----------



## skybluepink02

*Jen -* I'm thinking of you. I'm sending over lots of baby vibes!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Congrats Sam - are you our first October mama?

Oh Jen - I'll be keeping you in my prayers

To the new mamas - I'm so so sorry you are here, but if you have to go through this, there's no better place in the world to be than here. If you'd like to be added to any of the lists on the first page, just let me know where you'd like to be, and I'll put you there.

I hit seven weeks yesterday, and my symptoms are getting better, which again has me convinced we're losing the baby.


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Welcome to the new members, and I hope you find lots of comfort here. I only lurk along but it's still meant so much to know that other people know how I feel.

After 6 cycles and me pretty much giving up hope, we got a BFP this week. We're holding our breath until about April but we're very excited, too.


Congrats mama!!! Come visit the PAL thread









*apmama2myboo,momoftworedheads* TEST!

*2happymamas* Yeah for Oing praying for a BFP this cycle!

Sorry for the new mommies but welcome to one of the best threads on MDC


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
ETA: So I just took my temp after being awake for hours and it has not gone up any. DH took his - first it was 98.46 then it was 96.57. I think my thermometer is broken. I'll get a new battery for it and also buy a new one and take temps on both every AM. Hopefully it won't mess things up too much.

Did you take it later than usual or after being awake? I have a friend who gets a big dip if she wakes up, does stuff and then takes her temp or takes it later than usual. Every time. Her temp goes up while she sleeps and down while she's awake.

Congrats, *Sam05*!

*Jen (motr)*, I'm thinking of you!

*Katherine*--







You can do it! Stick, baby, and stay stuck! Don't you know, Poppy, that your mom needs you to make her nice and miserable so she knows you're in there? Lack of symptoms is one of the reasons I had trouble believing my Lilly was really a baby, Katherine. I convinced myself she was a tumor, because that was easier for me to believe than that I'd finally got pregnant after 18 months of trying.


----------



## politys

Happy Sunday, everyone! Sorry I've been absent this week - just got insanely busy at work! I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news, but I missed a lot!

Welcome and hugs to all the new mamas









Chessie, you're a prof too? So that makes me, Kimberly, Namastemom and yourself? Wow! Work/life balance is definitely a challenge. A colleague of mine just sent a link to this article from the Chronicle http://chronicle.com/weekly/v54/i21/21b01201.htm
"The 24/7 Professor: What to do when home is just another word for the office"

If you don't have access to the Chronicle, send me a note and I'll copy and send the article to you. Didn't want to post, since it's a little off-topic, and long (for a post)!


----------



## Olerica

*Amy -* I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sad that you are back with us under these circumstances.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay charters, I'm confused! My temp took a big dip this AM - I took it 3 times because I couldn't believe it and they were all around the same temp. It had been rising for a few days. Wierdest thing is that I felt really warm. And I took it at the same time I always do! Fert Friend mentioned that this can happen before O, but my saliva ferning test was neg this AM (after showing some ferning yesterday!). Does anyone out there usually get a temp dip before Oing? I am hoping that this isn't a sign of a faulty hormonal system that starts to get going towards O then kinda stops then starts again then stops....









ETA: So I just took my temp after being awake for hours and it has not gone up any. DH took his - first it was 98.46 then it was 96.57. I think my thermometer is broken. I'll get a new battery for it and also buy a new one and take temps on both every AM. Hopefully it won't mess things up too much.

OMG! The same thing happened to me today! I thought that I was going to ovulate today, but my temp is so weird! I'll have to check out the thermometer and perhaps purchase another.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
\I hit seven weeks yesterday, and my symptoms are getting better, which again has me convinced we're losing the baby.

Honey, I wish I could say, stop stressing yourself out and have that be effective, but I know that it's work to be hopeful when you are worried - especially if you want to protect your heart. Remember that symptoms wax and wane. You'll be sick again soon (what a weird thing to say). I have hope for you, even if you don't right now. Don't forget to breathe and to take care of yourself.

*Momoftworedheads -* I'm conservative so I say wait. But I'm hopeful and curious for you too.

*Me:* DH and I were talking and he said that he thinks I'm pregnant. I don't even think I've ovulated yet, so I HAD to ask why. (Noooo one expects the Spanish Inquisition!) - No, I'm not obsessive! Anyway, Friday he was having coffee with one of his women former co-worker friends and talking about the miscarriage and he says that as he was telling her he just had this flash that I was pregnant. Oh, how I hope so! Anyway, when pressed - because I don't think I've ovulated yet - he says "well, you are just a fertile myrtle". Seriously? In May we'll have been married 10 years with 1 (official) miscarriage (I think I've had 2 chemical pregnancies, but not sure). How I hope he's right.... please, please, please be right.

I know I've missed others. I'm thinking of you, even if I've not done a personal for you. I do hope it's all of our month.


----------



## zonapellucida

wrong forum


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
wrong forum

Is this a response to my post? I meant that posting the entire article seemed unnecessary, but I do think that work/life balance issues are relevant to TTC, insofar as they affect stress levels and frankly opportunities to work in time/energy for BDing. Also, one of the things we do on this thread is to get to know each other, and support each other holistically.

Which reminds me, I got good news on my follow-up mammogram last week (remember I had to wait until I was on AF to have it, so had to wait?) - they want me in again in 6 mos for a follow-up to make sure nothing has changed, but everything looks good. Yeah! We don't have to delay TTC to deal with something else!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I hit seven weeks yesterday, and my symptoms are getting better, which again has me convinced we're losing the baby.









oh, kati, I'm thinking of you. Some days I felt much better than others when pg w/ dd.....feeling good can really be okay. Maybe you can get a beta draw on Mon to make you feel better?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







oh, kati, I'm thinking of you. Some days I felt much better than others when pg w/ dd.....feeling good can really be okay. Maybe you can get a beta draw on Mon to make you feel better?

*Josh's Girl*, hang in there. I agree with JMO. I know it's hard not to analyze constantly (at least I always do!), but symptom shifts are ok. I had a "missed" miscarriage my body held onto for 5 1/2 weeks, and I had plenty of symptoms during that time.







It's so hard to relax after what we've been through, and have faith in the process, but what choice do we have?


----------



## hazeleyes

Thanks for all the welcomes, support, and advice. You all are so sweet. I'm glad I came here.

*Sam05...* Congratulations! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
*joshs_girl...* (((Hugs)))


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Olerica*: Crazy that you had the same experience with your temping today! What time of day do you do the ferning test? I know it shouldn't matter (unlike OPKs), but I seem to get different results in AM and PM (even when I haven't eaten anything for awhile). I noticed that you are a late Oer like me - do you mind me asking if you guys are doing Clomid or the like? I can't remember if we talked about that...

*Xak*: Wish I could blame it on that, but I didn't do anything differently today.

*politys*: No teaching at the moment - just research. It requires a lot of fieldwork and lab time.







Great article!

*Katherine*, hang in there sweety. I know it is so hard not to worry, but I have faith that little Poppy will be just fine.


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Is this a response to my post? I meant that posting the entire article seemed unnecessary, but I do think that work/life balance issues are relevant to TTC, insofar as they affect stress levels and frankly opportunities to work in time/energy for BDing. Also, one of the things we do on this thread is to get to know each other, and support each other holistically.


Oh no, it should have gone in PAL. I agree whole heartedly that life need be balanced which is why my goal right now is to declutter. Life is all about organization







else how woudl we fit in Dr's appt, play time, cleaning and still be able to have quality time with DH (I am fortunate enough to be home for the time being with 2 that are homeschooled and 3 that are under 4.)


----------



## xakana

You know, my temp was lower today than it has been all cycle. Maybe it's the weather? The season?


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Happy Sunday, everyone! Sorry I've been absent this week - just got insanely busy at work! I'm trying to catch up on everyone's news, but I missed a lot!

Welcome and hugs to all the new mamas









Chessie, you're a prof too? So that makes me, Kimberly, Namastemom and yourself?

I am too . . . at least an adjunct! I'm ABD in music and expect to defend in the fall.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I am too . . . at least an adjunct! I'm ABD in music and expect to defend in the fall.

That's great! The transition from ABD to PhD is a real accomplishment, and an amazing feeling, as you'll see. Who can forget how stressful it is to be working on the dissertation!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Happy Sunday all!

Kati - I have had days in all my Pg's that I felt great. With my oldest, I never had m/s or anything. I just was BIG! He was born at 40 weeks on the nose and is now 7!
Grow Poppy Grow and keep giving Mommy signs that you're here! I know that this is hard (PAL) and I will be just as worried when I do get a BFP!







s and







s to you!

I did not test today, we had to get to church, it is Scout Sunday and my two older boys are Cub Scouts.

I'm just going to keep praying and wait until my original date, Friday the 8th. Today I am 12 DPO so we'll see. You ladies are making me hopeful though! Thanks!!!!

Sam05- CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months with a goregous babe at the end!







:







:







:

Xakana-Thinking of you too!

Amydoula, skybluepink and hazeleyes - Welcome! I am sorry you had to join us but this is the best place to be at a time like this. These women will support you and hold you up like noone else!

If I missed anyone, have a great day!!!!

Jen


----------



## Amydoula

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## namaste_mom

The HPTs are calling my name, such sirens, silence under the sink!!
Oh HPTs I demand quiet and allow me to be peaceful...

*Red Jen* - you are a very strong woman not testing when you've got DH telling you that you are pg. I really do hope it is true.

*Kati* - I know that it is difficult to be positive in the early weeks. You can not do anything to change what will happen whether good or bad. Worry weighs the body down, if you can, try to set some of that worry free.

*Chesa* - what kind of research?

Congrats *sam05* - a healthy 9 months to you

Welcome hazeleyes, amydoula, and i0lanthe

*Politys -* yeah on the mammogram results!!! I do have access to the chronicle through my school but rarely have time to read it. I'll pull what you posted up in a minute. I've been more balanced with my work/home life the past year and a half but mainly because I've been pregant since august 2006 and just too tired to do any work at home.

*apmama2myboo* - we lost little ones near the same time

*Olerica* - are you fertile myrtle, do you get pg easily?

I'm having issues resisting the HPTs as you can tell but there is only one under the sink and I'm waiting until Wednesday even though it is cd29. Before Norah I was on a 25 day cycle but before my DS my cycle was 28. I'm going to be angry is my cycle got longer....uh, but nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Olerica*: Crazy that you had the same experience with your temping today! What time of day do you do the ferning test? I know it shouldn't matter (unlike OPKs), but I seem to get different results in AM and PM (even when I haven't eaten anything for awhile). I noticed that you are a late Oer like me - do you mind me asking if you guys are doing Clomid or the like? I can't remember if we talked about that...

Not doing anything - I have been diagnosed with PCOS, but not an elevated estrogen, but I do have high testosterone and am a size 24 - but don't have the problems of an obese person (I can keep up with my fit friends). Last cycle and this I'm adding a topical progesterone - I don't know if it's helping or not...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Which reminds me, I got good news on my follow-up mammogram last week (remember I had to wait until I was on AF to have it, so had to wait?) - they want me in again in 6 mos for a follow-up to make sure nothing has changed, but everything looks good. Yeah! We don't have to delay TTC to deal with something else!









Oh, that's so very good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Olerica* - are you fertile myrtle, do you get pg easily?

I don't think so... I think he was trying to be encouraging, but it's just such a weird thing for him to say - yeah I was trying to get him to explain but he won't.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Thought I'd mention that I'm back. Super-baby's gone, but I guess most of y'all that already knew me saw that thread.

As best we can tell, both babies were lost just because I'm SO horribly sick. I contracted Lyme last May and conceived our first just after that. I still have Lyme.

Because of that, our goal now is just to get me healthy (which means avoiding conception). But once I am, which will be _atleast_ a year from now, then we'll TTC again.

Anyway, since I'm not TTC _now_, and it'll be a while, I'll be in the One Day at a Time thread. Much love and bfps to you girls.


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl*









*politys* - I think zona was just lurking here (hi, *zona*!) and accidentally posted to the wrong thread. I'm glad the mammogram came out OK.

*PrayinFor12* - I'm so sorry you're back.









So my temp went up yesterday and today but I don't think I O'd. I think I might have a bit of a virus. This will make determining my O date loads of fun. Goody.


----------



## skybluepink02

What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take? I'm taking a daily infusion of RRL, Red Clover, Oatstraw and Nettle. After O, I'll cut out the RRL.

I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. I stop the EPO after O and take Flax oil in it's place.

I'm also taking Rainbow Lite prenatals.

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.


----------



## hazeleyes

*skybluepink02...* Hmmm... I don't take anything, except thyroid hormone replacement and vitamin D. I'm afraid to take herbs, suppliments, and medications. They make me so sick and I sometimes end up in the hospital. It's bad enough that I have to take what I do take.


----------



## hazeleyes

Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Okay, gals. So I got a new thermometer and it seems the other one gave an accurate reading this morning. Both thermometers are telling me about the same thing! So, just to be safe I am using both from now on. Fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Chesa* - what kind of research?

Marine biology, with an ecology focus. Right now I am investigating the role of neuroactive compounds in inducing settlement behavior in oyster larvae. Basically, I develop studies that give us information on how best to restore the Chesapeake Bay ecosystem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Which reminds me, I got good news on my follow-up mammogram last week (remember I had to wait until I was on AF to have it, so had to wait?) - they want me in again in 6 mos for a follow-up to make sure nothing has changed, but everything looks good. Yeah! We don't have to delay TTC to deal with something else!









Yay!! I am soooo glad you got good results!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
Thought I'd mention that I'm back. Super-baby's gone, but I guess most of y'all that already knew me saw that thread.

As best we can tell, both babies were lost just because I'm SO horribly sick. I contracted Lyme last May and conceived our first just after that. I still have Lyme.

Because of that, our goal now is just to get me healthy (which means avoiding conception). But once I am, which will be _atleast_ a year from now, then we'll TTC again.

Anyway, since I'm not TTC _now_, and it'll be a while, I'll be in the One Day at a Time thread. Much love and bfps to you girls.

We were all so saddened to learn of your loss. Praying for a quick recovery for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take? I'm taking a daily infusion of RRL, Red Clover, Oatstraw and Nettle. After O, I'll cut out the RRL.

I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. I stop the EPO after O and take Flax oil in it's place.

I'm also taking Rainbow Lite prenatals.

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.

I was taking vitex and had a bad experience with it last cycle so right now I am taking: soy isoflavones 160mg once/day on CD 3-7 (acts like Clomid), B50 complex in AM (helps with luteal phase defects), Neuromins DHA in PM (made from algal oil so it's fish-free), Nature Made Prenatal in PM, 200 IU Vit E in AM (because my prenatal only has 37% RDA), and Endometrin progesterone suppositories 100mg 2x day after O. In addition, I am making a few shakes a day with Champion Nutrition Super Heavyweight Gainer 1200 (it is a whey protein based powder to help with weight gain). So basically I am not using any herbs, just vitamins and prog, and I made sure that, with my diet and supplements, I am not exceeding the safe level for the fat-solubles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?

Well, this didn't happen to me right right after my losses but I can certainly say that overall I have been getting the extreme hots for DH a lot since my IUD was removed (and I have always, umm, had the hots for him... so this can be exhausting... in a good way







). So I am not sure if it is hormonal swings from the m/cs or just not having the Mirena. Were you on birth control before? Maybe that affected things?


----------



## hazeleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Well, this didn't happen to me right right after my losses but I can certainly say that overall I have been getting the extreme hots for DH a lot since my IUD was removed (and I have always, umm, had the hots for him... so this can be exhausting... in a good way







). So I am not sure if it is hormonal swings from the m/cs or just not having the Mirena. Were you on birth control before? Maybe that affected things?

My hots for my DH doesn't get this bad, except when we were first married. Maybe it is hormonal. I don't know. To answer your question... I have never taken or used any birth control.


----------



## i0lanthe

*apmama2myboo* glad things are straightening out, baby dust

*momoftworedheads* fingers crossed for you, those sound like good symptoms. You are very patient









*ChesapeakeBorn* I've had a temp dip before O'ing, not consistently but it does happen some cycles (YMMV), maybe the new battery will fix it

*jmo* I understand that wanting to be happy for them without being jealous feeling.

*joshs_girl* hang in there. FWIW I never had m/s with my ds (good thing he was my first pregnancy or I'd have gone insane I reckon.)

*Olerica* male intuition at work! Sometimes they're right, I hope yours is.

*politys* glad to hear you got good news









*namaste_mom* thinking of you and your loud HPTs!

*PrayinFor12* I'm so sorry for your loss.

*skybluepink02* I'm extremely dull and only doing the prenatals and extra folic acid (have done B vitamins in a previous TTC but that was because breastfeeding had whacked my luteal phase... not a problem anymore.)

*hazeleyes* sounds normalish to me! although (JME only) maybe being told he was off limits for a couple weeks had something to do with it (the unattainable is always more interesting) in addition to hormone roller coasters.

(My BBT quest continues) I stopped by the same drugstore (it's closest and I was almost out of gummy bears for dd's potty training. gummy bear emergency!!) and checked just in case they had restocked thermometers since the time I went looking for one there, but I don't think they are ever going to. Forget them... plenty of other places around here, someone (although, to date, none of the ones I normally shop at) is bound to have one. I just hate having to pass all those candy aisles for no purpose (unless of course we need more gummy bears.)

so many professors! all my sympathy to anyone working on a dissertation


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take? I'm taking a daily infusion of RRL, Red Clover, Oatstraw and Nettle. After O, I'll cut out the RRL.

I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. I stop the EPO after O and take Flax oil in it's place.

I'm also taking Rainbow Lite prenatals.

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.

I'm taking prescription pre-natals for the elevated levels of folic acid and B vits, Nordic Naturals Fish Oil, EPO (I take it all the time right now since we can't try for a bit), probiotics. I've got to get some more but I'm going to take extra Vit E as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?

YES! I mean we have a great relationship in that regard anyway







but after my m/c I was crazy over him. I think a lot of it had to do with how AMAZING he was to me during the whole thing and it just made me feel very close to him.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take? I'm taking a daily infusion of RRL, Red Clover, Oatstraw and Nettle. After O, I'll cut out the RRL.

I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. I stop the EPO after O and take Flax oil in it's place.

I'm also taking Rainbow Lite prenatals.

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.


Ok, here is my list for now, it will change once I get a BFP!

Rainbow lite prenatals
4 mg mega folinic
EPO 1000 mg (4 a day)
1/4 tsp of progesterone cream (rub on 2x a day)

Once I get a BFP, I'll stop the EPO and go to Flaxseed oil and add garlic.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## hazeleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
YES! I mean we have a great relationship in that regard anyway







but after my m/c I was crazy over him. I think a lot of it had to do with how AMAZING he was to me during the whole thing and it just made me feel very close to him.

Same here. He was amazing.... so sweet, gentle, and so understanding. He grieved as much as I did.... had to take a day off work because he was so upset. That's why I love him so much.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take?

Here's my list:
Stuart prenatal
b-complex
folic acid-800mcg
b-6-100mg
cod liver oil
epo from cd1 to O (just started this cycle - 1500mg)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?

I'm thinking it's probably just wacky hormones doing nice things for you. I didn't have a big increase in libido post m/c but I've noticed that (since the m/c's) I do have a much bigger increase right before O. I didn't have this before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, gals. So I got a new thermometer and it seems the other one gave an accurate reading this morning. Both thermometers are telling me about the same thing! So, just to be safe I am using both from now on. Fun.

So you're taking two temps each morning? Oy. You sure are thorough!


----------



## labortrials

Congrats Sam! Great news!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, dear. I hope I didn't offend you, Kimberly. I should be more careful about sharing some of the stuff I've learned. I too hate the term chemical pregnancy, which usually just applies to pregnancies that don't even have time to form the sac before they are gone. But they were there and very real.









No, you're fine. It was a general comment, and I'm hormonal ya know. Sorry if I made you feel bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I hit seven weeks yesterday, and my symptoms are getting better, which again has me convinced we're losing the baby.

Don't you lose faith, mama! I feel better (in a way) this week too. Well, I don't really "feel" better, but I don't seem as bloated as I was last week. My yoni aches tonight which has me a bit freaked. Anyway, hang in there!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take?

Chasteberry (vitex)
Partridgeberry
Black haw
Alaskan Essence Pregnancy Support
Generic prenatals (but keep meaning to buy "good" ones)
Fish oil
Vit E
Calcium (cuz I get leg cramps)
Baby aspirin (just in case)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?

We got to a point where we just NEEDED to be together that way.

Speaking of BD . . . I don't think I'm going to be able to avoid it for much longer. I just don't know if it's a good idea in the 1st trimester after repeated losses. Maybe after our appt with our midwife . . .

G'night!







Kimberly


----------



## Sioko

Ugh, I got nasty sick yesterday, and half of today. Getting better though.

My boobs have been tender since 2-3days ago. I don't know what that's about... DH j/k that I must be preg. cause also I'm mood swingin' a little, but I think it's cause I'm cranky sick.

I've had two dreams during all this time, the first was about the ghost of a lost child, no body wanted her to stay around and her family even forgot her name, so I took her on my back and told her I'd be happy to take her, and then she disappeared. The second was about a woman who had two babies, a boy and a girl and she completely ignored the boy, to the point that he gave up crying and never did anymore cause it never got him anything, and I convinced her to let me have him.

It's wierd, both those dreams having to be with me taking child no one else wanted. Maybe I really am meant to adopt and that's why I'm not having the babies myself?? I don't know. Just wierd sick introversion and thinking too much....


----------



## heatherh

How'd I miss the supplement survey?

* Rainbow light prenatal
* Cod liver oil (4 capsules per day)
* stinging nettle as needed for allergies
* Vitamin C with bioflavonoids sometimes
* 15mg zinc (supposed to do this for a few months, but haven't yet)

Get better soon, *Sioko*!


----------



## Sioko

Thanx heatherh


----------



## labortrials

Sioko, gosh those are some strange dreams.







Well, you're 7DPO, so only time will tell, eh?

Yeah, it's 5am. Yeah, I've been awake for an hour. I guess I was sleeping lightly, and then I could hear one of the dogs pacing, so I got up to let them out and pee, and that was that. Tossed around in bed for a 1/2 hour, decided I was too awake and hungry to go back to bed. So here I am . . .







: and







: and :yawning:

Oh and I forgot to tell y'all something yesterday. I got on the scale and had a double take. I weigh 7 lbs LESS than I did around New Years. I guess that's what dropping alcohol out of the diet will do!

:yawning: ugh, it's gonna be a long day . . .
Kimberly
7w5d!!!!


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Chasteberry (vitex)
Partridgeberry
Black haw
Alaskan Essence Pregnancy Support
Generic prenatals (but keep meaning to buy "good" ones)
Fish oil
Vit E
Calcium (cuz I get leg cramps)
*Baby aspirin (just in case)*



What does the baby asprin do?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take?

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.

I take Calnate prenatal plus DHA, the doc's prescription. Haven't added anything else yet!


----------



## hannybanany

Supplements -

Rainbow Light Prenatal
Cod Liver Oil
B Complex
Magnesium
Selenium
EPO (1000 mg, from AF to O)

Armour Thyroid

and I think something else...

I want to learn more about Stinging Nettle for allergies!

I finally got my DH to start taking a multivitamin, and that's a huge deal to him. What other supplements do your DHs take?


----------



## Julia Rose

*skybluepink,* is your question about supplements while pg or supplements while TTC?


----------



## zonapellucida

Good morning ladies

Joshsgirl:







, I was a stress case until I at least, ummm, today. It is actually lessening up as I approach the 14 week mark.

Jen: are you POAS today?? 14 dpo are you not?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 

Oh and I forgot to tell y'all something yesterday. I got on the scale and had a double take. I weigh 7 lbs LESS than I did around New Years. I guess that's what dropping alcohol out of the diet will do!

:yawning: ugh, it's gonna be a long day . . .
Kimberly
7w5d!!!!


LOL, I have been adding lots of food to replace the beer! I cringe to think what I weigh right now,

Sioko I hope you feel better.

Here are my supplements:
Stuart prenatal
b-complex
folic acid-800mcg
Flx seed oil
Calium
Iron
Co Q 10

Heidi


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, gals. So I got a new thermometer and it seems the other one gave an accurate reading this morning. Both thermometers are telling me about the same thing! So, just to be safe I am using both from now on. Fun.

Marine biology, with an ecology focus. Right now I am investigating the role of neuroactive compounds in inducing settlement behavior in oyster larvae. Basically, I develop studies that give us information on how best to restore the Chesapeake Bay ecosystem.


NEAT!!!! I love research!


----------



## boobs4milk

GOOD MONDAY MORNING!

amydoula, hazeleyes, azuluna, sara, welcome. i am sorry for your losses, but hope you have an amazing time here and can hop back onto the ddc train soon!

iolanthe, apmama2myboo and 2happymamas, welcome back from your hiatus!

corrie and holly- you two are in my thoughts. healing vibes coming your way!

xak- hugs. try some moist heat and alternate with cool compresses. feel better!

namaste_mom- you are in my thoughts. i can't help it, but i think geologists rock....wah wah wah LOL

kati-







s i am hoping for puking for you today! and tiredness and really bad hair (i have bad hair when i'm pg!)









jen- i am doing my hopeful dance for you







come on bfp!!!

heather- i hope you are feeling ok and don't come down sick!

sam05-congrats







:














: have a great 9 months!

sioko- get well, soon. or better yet, how about a 9 month virus?
















: heidi and kimberly!!!

i really miss some of the ladies from this thread. amy, deborah, annie, christine, rach, sunshine rachel, marelle...thinking of you all!

my supplements:

500 mg calcium
500 mg magnesium
50 mg zinc
prenatals...can't remember what brand, though

400 iu vit e
500 mg vit c
1000 mg vit b6
probiotics (acidophilus)

i've been doing natural sources of extra folic acid, but will probably add that as a supplement soon.

bill takes:
400 iu vit e
1000 mg vit c
selenium
30 mg zinc

ok, sorry for the novela, but i had some catching up to do. we are on day 4 of the SMEP and i *should* start doing OPK's today.

hoping you all have a great day!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Supplements -

I finally got my DH to start taking a multivitamin, and that's a huge deal to him. What other supplements do your DHs take?

My DH takes a multivitamin now too!









Julia Rose, I think skypinkblue is asking about TTC - at least that's how I'm interpreting it









Happy Monday everyone! Here's to a great week!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Ok, here is my list for now, it will change once I get a BFP!

Rainbow lite prenatals
4 mg mega folinic
EPO 1000 mg (4 a day)
1/4 tsp of progesterone cream (rub on 2x a day)

Once I get a BFP, I'll stop the EPO and go to Flaxseed oil and add garlic.

Take care!
Jen

Ohhhh, tell me about the garlic!

And I forgot to add progesterone to my supplement list: Endometrin 100mg 2x/day after O.

And does pineapple count?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So you're taking two temps each morning? Oy. You sure are thorough!









Ugh. Yup. So much for hitting the snooze button! Today both thermometers read about the same thing, so I am going to keep recording what my old thermometer says but still use the new one too just b/c I don't trust the old one to continue working.







: Can we say paranoid? Or maybe just obsessive....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What does the baby asprin do?

It is a blood thinner. Sometimes m/c can be a result of a clotting disorder.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take?

And the pineapple, never forget the pineapple.


----------



## chel

*Prayingfor12*







sorry to see you back. the "other" thread will keep you in good hands.

*Sam05*glad to hear you're "out". Congrats









Well AF started. Like crazy strong. I peed, no sign what so ever of AF, right before taking dd to school (3mile round trip- like 5 minutes total, and I was already leaking through my jeans when I got home)

So all you RE in training, what should I do? I have around a 5w cycle. Periods always start with a bang. Temps are ify. The beginning of my cycle they stay very low (upper 96) and for 2/3 my cycle stay upper 97/98. To me it looks like I have a LP excess! O around 14-18CD I'm thinking I need a stronger O. So clomid? Dh has noticed that if we have s * x a couple days in a row, AF usually starts.

Well off to KrispyKreme to buy donuts for my dd's 1/2 birthday party at school. Ugh







: so not a place for someone with AF.

I'm such a slacker. My only meds are my dd's Flintstones.


----------



## cagnew

Prayinfor12: I'm sorry for your loss. It sucks. I am in the same boat right now.

chel: Sorry about AF. Eat a donut for me, okay?

Sam05: CONGRATS!!!! I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months.

joshs_girl: Hang in there. I am sure things are fine









To all new mamas: Sorry you are here









To all close to testing: BABY DUST!!!

I have two questions:

#1. Did anyone obsess before their D&C that maybe the baby is still alive? I am thinking about having another u/s done by someone else just to make sure the previous diagnosis was right. I'm not spotting or anything yet. And I keep having these horribly depressing dreams that the baby is still alive.

#2. My D&C is tomorrow and I am kind of scared. Does it hurt? What can I expect?

Thanks for any input. I just want this all over.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
So all you RE in training, what should I do? I have around a 5w cycle. Periods always start with a bang. Temps are ify. The beginning of my cycle they stay very low (upper 96) and for 2/3 my cycle stay upper 97/98. To me it looks like I have a LP excess! O around 14-18CD I'm thinking I need a stronger O. So clomid? Dh has noticed that if we have s * x a couple days in a row, AF usually starts.

*chel*: So, your last cycle was 38 days? Do you think you O'd around CD 14/15 or could it have been around CD27-30? If it was the former and you didn't get AF until just now, I kinda wonder whether you are getting pregnant and it is not taking for some reason. But I really think you could have O'd around CD 27-30 (or maybe slightly earlier) giving you about an 10-12 day LP. That would explain why you didn't conceive this time - simply missed the fertile day. Do you use OPKs? That might help you pinpoint O.









*corrie*: Huge hugs, sweety.







I would get another u/s to confirm things.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Corrie* - I had to have a D&C after I birthed my little 12 week old naturally for left over tissue. So, the little one was in my frig and I didn't worry about the baby being alive. That is not to say that I would forget I wasn't pg anymore and even thought it was all a mistake after I gave birth. My D&C did not hurt but I was upset that they made me wait like 3 hours after I got to the hospital. I was knocked out and woke up with my own underwear on...weird. It didn't hurt. It was outpatient surgery and walked out 30 minutes after I woke up. I couldn't drive but DH picked me up.

*chel* - ha ha on the KrispyKreme and AF comment

*Sioko* - I hope you feel better soon, those are some strange dreams

*Kimberly* - I'm "trying" to cut out beer to help me lose the Norah weight.

*Chesa* - that research does sound pretty cool. Do you grow oysters in the lab and subject them to neuroactive compounds? Sounds neat!

*hazeleyes* - after I got off of b/c 5 years ago. I had serious hots for DH. After the death of Norah, I have had the hots for him too but I think mine stems from the need to be close to him.

Me - OK, I silenced the HPTs last night by going to someone else's house to watch the superbowl.


----------



## joshs_girl

morning ladies - happy lundi gras!

poppy and i are very happy the giants won - we have mad love for all the manning boys.

TTC supplements:
Rainbow Light Prentatals
Vitex
Pineapple (post-o)
RRL (pre-o)

Now:
Rainbow Lights
Progesterone 100mg 2x a day.

D - I like your coping strategy for the hpts!

Corrie - love and prayers mama. I had the same fears, but we had two u/s, and I could see there was absolutely no growth in or twins, so I was okay with the d&c. I'll never forget walking out of the exam room, the doctor had left the u/s picture up on the screen so we could say our goodbyes. I wish the d&c had been worse - it was almost too painless, i wanted it to hurt like my soul was hurting.

Chel - I'm so sorry AF showed


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
What herbs, supplements, ect... does everyone take? I'm taking a daily infusion of RRL, Red Clover, Oatstraw and Nettle. After O, I'll cut out the RRL.

I'm also taking Evening Primrose Oil and Fish Oil. I stop the EPO after O and take Flax oil in it's place.

I'm also taking Rainbow Lite prenatals.

What about everyone else? It's always facinating to me to see what everyone takes.

I take the following:
500 mg of Vit D (from fish oil, also contains natural Vit A)
Black Currant Seed Oil (for my skin)
Alfalfa capusles (fiber)
Exacta (multi-vit prenatal)
A cal/mag suppliment
1/2 baby asprin (if I take more, the nosebleeds that I am prone too act up - I have a thin membrane in one of my nostrils)
2 drops of iodine, 2x daily
1/4 tsp progesterone 2x daily after O
Pineapple after O.

DH is weird, he takes things when he "feels low in them".
Vit B complex
Vit D (the same one I take)
Hawthorne tincture (cardio health)
...and something else, I can't recall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Embarrassing question... I have extreme hots for my dh. Is this normal after a miscarriage?

I went through this, but it just seemed so strange, so we did a lot of cuddling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I just want this all over.

I'm very sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you, mama.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
RRL (pre-o)

Huh. I drink Red Raspberry Leaf tea all the time. I did when I was pregnant too (and I think that it made my miscarriage easier).

I thought that it was recommended during pregnancy as a uterine conditioner. Why do you stop it post-O?

Someone else, *SkyBluePink* I think stopped it after O too....


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Chesa* - that research does sound pretty cool. Do you grow oysters in the lab and subject them to neuroactive compounds? Sounds neat!

Not exactly. I've PMed you with the details so as not to bore the other posters!

I am glad the HPTs kept quiet last night!


----------



## joshs_girl

olerica - i know tons of people drink it during pg, but for me, it really causes cramping, so i'm not going to start it until the second tri. i just didn't want it to interfere with implantation either, so that's why i stopped it after O. i love it though, because it made the heavier days of my AF shorter because they were more productive if you catch my drift

that's what i love and hate about herbs, they effect everyone differently, so if it works for one, there's no promising that it will work the same on another.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
#2. My D&C is tomorrow and I am kind of scared. Does it hurt? What can I expect?

I put my D&C story in the "Super-Baby's "Birth" Story" thread. It's neatly labeled, so you can scroll down to the section titled "D and C."
I hope that gives you an idea of what to expect. Good luck, cagnew.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Namaste mom-Like the way you silences those HPT's!

Hope you enjoyed the game!

Chesa- I ma going to use garlic next time instead of asprin or a blood thinner. We are working on figuring out the dose. I have MTHFR and took lovenox in my third pregnancy and I do not want to take lovenox unless I reall have to!

Hope everyone is well! Have a great day.

Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Chesa- I ma going to use garlic next time instead of asprin or a blood thinner. We are working on figuring out the dose. I have MTHFR and took lovenox in my third pregnancy and I do not want to take lovenox unless I reall have to!

Oh! Very interesting. I have a single mutation on the MTHFR gene, but my homocysteine levels are not affected and from what I have read, it is usually 2 or more mutations that cause a problem. I will increase my garlic intake just in case! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Olerica

*Momoftworedheads:* I have read that the juice of 1/2 a lemon is the equivalent of 1/2 a baby asprin. Sometimes I add 1/2 lemon to my smoothie if I am out of baby asprin. This time of year, the lemons are rather sweet and not so bitter.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
#2. My D&C is tomorrow and I am kind of scared. Does it hurt? What can I expect?

Thanks for any input. I just want this all over.

Hi Cagnew,

After I found out via ultrasound that we had a missed miscarriage, a day or two later I had a natural miscarriage. That was pretty painful (I had labor contractions and everything). I was already scheduled for a D & C, so the doctor wanted to go through with it, and it's a good thing - there was (how can I put this) a lot of supplementary material left. Not the babe, though - the little one came out naturally. The D & C was absolutely no problem. I was nervous of course, since it was a hospital procedure and I was under anesthetic, but my caregivers were great, really supportive, from the nurses to the doctor to the woman who administered my anesthesia. It made me a little sad to be in prep and recovery in the maternity ward, though, I'll admit. But I felt cared for, and relieved that we could move on. After the pain of the miscarriage, I was really relieved that I wouldn't have a recurrence of it from remaining stuff...

I hope this helps. I agree that if you have any concerns you should have another ultrasound. There was never a heartbeat, and I saw the baby on ultrasound not living, so I didn't have to worry.

This is really tough. All good things for you, Cagnew.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Momoftworedheads:* I have read that the juice of 1/2 a lemon is the equivalent of 1/2 a baby asprin. Sometimes I add 1/2 lemon to my smoothie if I am out of baby asprin. This time of year, the lemons are rather sweet and not so bitter.

This is really interesting. I used to put lemon in my water all the time. Maybe this is why I didn't have issues with DS #1. I'll have to get some lemons tonight!

Thanks!!!

Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:

I have two questions:

#1. Did anyone obsess before their D&C that maybe the baby is still alive? I am thinking about having another u/s done by someone else just to make sure the previous diagnosis was right. I'm not spotting or anything yet. And I keep having these horribly depressing dreams that the baby is still alive.

#2. My D&C is tomorrow and I am kind of scared. Does it hurt? What can I expect?

Thanks for any input. I just want this all over.
Corrie, I had an u/s the day before that I delivered Avery just in case the Drs were wrong. She was not moving at all, there was no HB. I never spotted at all.

I did have to have a D+E to remove my placenta. The procedure itself was not painful, I was asleep (twilight sleep). I did feel really bad the day after but I just kept using a heating pad, motrin and sleeping.








s to you Corrie, I will be thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery. Please take care!

Light and love,
Jen


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Speaking of BD . . . I don't think I'm going to be able to avoid it for much longer. I just don't know if it's a good idea in the 1st trimester after repeated losses. Maybe after our appt with our midwife . . .

So it's good idea to avoid during the first tri after losses??? I didn't know this. Tells us what your mw says!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Ugh, I got nasty sick yesterday, and half of today. Getting better though.
My boobs have been tender since 2-3days ago. I don't know what that's about... DH j/k that I must be preg. cause also I'm mood swingin' a little, but I think it's cause I'm cranky sick.

Sounds promising!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Oh and I forgot to tell y'all something yesterday. I got on the scale and had a double take. I weigh 7 lbs LESS than I did around New Years. I guess that's what dropping alcohol out of the diet will do!

Oh man! I always "forget" to count those wine calories.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Supplements -
I finally got my DH to start taking a multivitamin, and that's a huge deal to him. What other supplements do your DHs take?

Dh takes Emergen-C, cod liver oil and l-tyrosine. I read The Mood Cure and started him on a bunch on aminos but tyrosine is the only one he thinks makes a difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ugh. Yup. So much for hitting the snooze button! Today both thermometers read about the same thing, so I am going to keep recording what my old thermometer says but still use the new one too just b/c I don't trust the old one to continue working.







: Can we say paranoid? Or maybe just obsessive.... .

Maybe a tad obsessive.....but that's okay. I think most of us are!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Well AF started. Like crazy strong. I peed, no sign what so ever of AF, right before taking dd to school (3mile round trip- like 5 minutes total, and I was already leaking through my jeans when I got home).

This happened to me last cycle...all of a sudden....gush....leaking all over the place. Yikes. Thank goodness I was home. No idea what's up w/ this. Hope your jeans survived!

*corrie*, I've never had a d&c but I think asking for another u/s beforehand would be okay. To put your mind at ease.







Hang in there.

So the OB called back this a.m. He wants me to come in on the 18th. This will be just a few days past O so hopefully we can do a prog test and supplement if low in case I am pg. I feel super relieved!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
#1. Did anyone obsess before their D&C that maybe the baby is still alive? I am thinking about having another u/s done by someone else just to make sure the previous diagnosis was right. I'm not spotting or anything yet. And I keep having these horribly depressing dreams that the baby is still alive.

I would DEFINITELY have an u/s before having the D&C. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Will you PM me at some point and let me know how you're doing????????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Huh. I drink Red Raspberry Leaf tea all the time. I did when I was pregnant too (and I think that it made my miscarriage easier).

I thought that it was recommended during pregnancy as a uterine conditioner. Why do you stop it post-O?....

Some ppl only see it as an uterine tonic. Others see it as an uterine irritant in the 1st trimester if you've had miscarriages. My herbalist doesn't want me having any of it until 2nd tri. I drink it occasionally. Doesn't seem to give me trouble. But I'm taking black haw to help keep my uterus nice and relaxed. Sometimes, like last night, it's NOT relaxed.

So today I was at the chiro, and I told her about my m/c dream and the fact that I hadn't been sleeping. I actually was awake in the wee hours this morning stressing out about the fact that we don't have a birth/preg loss support group in town (that I'm aware of). She told me that I have GOT to stop surrounding myself in birth loss and pregnancy loss thinking.

It's going to be really hard, and I feel REALLY guilty about leaving you all alone for a while, but I think I have to take a break from the birth loss board. Reading about so many women who lose their babies really is getting to me. I just feel awful about it, but I have to be selfish and put my sanity first.









If you want to "chat" feel free to PM me. And if someone will send me BIG NEWS updates like BFPs and losses, I'd sure appreciate it.

I'll miss you all!








Kimberly
7w5d!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Kimberly, We'll miss you! I hope I never see you on this thread again, but, I'll look for you around









(I'm spotting







Here comes AF)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
xak- hugs. try some moist heat and alternate with cool compresses. feel better!

Thanks ^_^ I got a massager and have been using it on my hip and knee and it's been helping. I was in a car accident when I was 19 weeks pregnant that wrecked my hips and I've had off and on sciatic pain and hip pain ever since. It's just never been this bad since I had Lilly (it got so bad and so hard for me to walk that I spent the last couple months of my pregnancy in a wheelchair because I kept falling).

*Supplements*: Prenatal vitamins. I used vitex to conceive my Lost baby, now I feel like I was punished for 'cheating' and am not using anything for the next couple months and seeing if that makes a difference. Also, I took RRL a couple days before my loss, so... I did get some pineapple







But I'm just calling that a tasty treat! DH takes a multivitamin of his own accord--he keeps them at work so he actually remembers to take them.

*Chesa*--since you have two thermometers, you could use one orally and the other vaginally and keep two charts (haha, how annoying, yeah?) and see which is more accurate for you or if they both are.

*Chel*--This month, AF did that with me, too--just BANG here I am... And I've used sex to jumpstart AF when I'm sure she's coming and she's taking her time. Works pretty accurately for me.

*Corrie*--that fear is the reason I'd never consider a D&C unless there was a proven problem. Even after my m/c, some part of me hoped very strongly it was an awful pregnancy bleed, but that the baby was still in there until AF showed up right on time. And of course, a great big







And I'd always get another u/s for confirmation before a big thing like that.

*Katherine*--I hate football, but DH made a bet with his coworker, so thank you for the good news that he won







He loves underdogs.
*
Me*: I think Lilly has started sleeping through the night







I'm hesitant to say for certain, since I've been wrong before and just not remembered nursing at night, but I'm pretty sure that we've got a 6 hour gap (at least) going at night. Last night would have been 7 hours. I'm not getting my hopes up for a permanent thing, but my libido came back early and I'm wondering if that helped and I'm hoping that it helps me get pg, since my chart has been a lot less erratic than it used to be. I mean, I had 4 days in a row within 1 degree. Yesterday was a weird dip, though. I'd be thrilled if she's ready to night wean, but it's up to her.


----------



## xakana

fallriverfox--I'm sorry, hon









*Kimberly,* I'll miss you! It's been wonderful getting to know you and I hope to hear about your wonderful birth in 31-35 weeks!


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
*skybluepink,* is your question about supplements while pg or supplements while TTC?


While TTC. I've been reading a lot about supplements that help your body prepare itself to concieve a baby. There's lots of studies out there about how effective they are too.


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
#1. Did anyone obsess before their D&C that maybe the baby is still alive? I am thinking about having another u/s done by someone else just to make sure the previous diagnosis was right. I'm not spotting or anything yet. And I keep having these horribly depressing dreams that the baby is still alive.

Thanks for any input. I just want this all over.

I didn't have a D&C, but right up until I passed the embryo, I had it in the back of my mind that it would all turn out ok. I think most people do.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I think I am ready to be here...thinking about trying again. We lost our LO four and a half weeks ago. I want to have another baby, so here I am.

I have a question that hopefully someone can answer. The miscarriage started on a Wednesday, and we all believe I passed the sac on Friday. The bleeding was very heavy for a short time after the sac passed and then it was very light for a few days. On the next Tuesday I had almost no bleeding and did not wear any type of menstrual protection on the overnight. On Wednesday I started bleeding again extremely heavy. This lasted until Friday. The bleeding slowed down again to light spotting, and it completely stopped by that next Wednesday. My question is: do you think that the second wave of bleeding was AF?

The Ob I saw for the miscarriage told me to expect AF about 5-7 days after the bleeding stopped (when the hCG levels would be at 0). I have not had anymore bleeding since then. It will be three weeks on Wednesday since the bleeding from the second wave stopped, and five weeks since the start of the miscarriage.

This weekend I felt like I might be ovulating. I had some sensation of ovulation, but it also felt like AF was going to arrive. I am trying to figure out what is going on. I took a pregnancy test on last Friday, and it was negative.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Huh. I drink Red Raspberry Leaf tea all the time. I did when I was pregnant too (and I think that it made my miscarriage easier).

I thought that it was recommended during pregnancy as a uterine conditioner. Why do you stop it post-O?

Someone else, *SkyBluePink* I think stopped it after O too....


There's a lot of controversy over RRL in the first trimester. I feel that for most people it's probably generally healthy, but people with a previous history of miscarriage should avoid it because it can encourage uterine contractions. I just feel better avoiding it til I get to 20 weeks or so.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *Kimberly*, we'll miss you but we completely understand! Hopefully, we'll all be joining you soon!

*Blissfully*: Glad you found us, but sorry you are here IYKWIM. I wish I could advise you on the bleeding, but I do not know the answer. Big hugs







.


----------



## boobs4milk

how much pineapple is everyone eating? i'm at 3-4 oz/day, is that enough?

blissfully-







s and welcome. i was told that af would arrive 4-7 WEEKS after the m/c, so idk. i had a d&c, though, after a failed natural m/c.

corrie- my d&c was painful, but that's expected because of the endo. i also have to have anti-nausea meds, so that compounded the grogginess. many hugs...i am thinking of you and hoping for healing for you.

jenna-good luck at the ob's and hoping for a bfp for you!

chel and frf- hugs and booo's to af!

kimberly- i understand. i'll miss you greatly, but i understand!

chesa-that's awesome, studying oysters and marine biology. i had aspirations to be a marine bio, but living in the CENTER of the u.s. and now being a mommy have helped me change over to bio. ed. i'd love to be a mid-school science teacher!

xak-we've been having some easier nights..until last night. i feel bad, but i had to be stern with natalie last night and it actually worked. we've been night weaned since i was pg, though. good luck. it's tough having a night owl!

ugh. i've got dying rear today. bill's boys were here over the weekend, and they brought yet another bug with them. their mother is very messy/gross and doesn't clean or make them wash properly. poor things were coughing like mad, too. i always try and feed them up with good food chock full of vitamins to help them get better. they eat CRAP at home. it's just sad for me to see them sick ALL of the time and know that with a little effort in the hygiene and household cleaning dept., they might not have to suffer so.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Hi. I just had a miscarriage at 5 weeks, not sure if we're ready to start TTC again yet, but I wanted to join in here and talk to mommas with the same conflicting feelings. I'm sorry we all had to meet this way









I'm a bit in shock at my body right now, as I JUST had the miscarriage last week, and my bleeding has already totally stopped as of yesterday and I'm already getting signs of O. I just don't know if we are ready to jump right in this month. I feel physically fine, mentally I'm a lot better about the loss, but not sure I want to have that kind of worry so soon after the reality, KWIM?

This sucks in a whole new way!

Liz


----------



## joshs_girl

Bliss - it sounds like that bleeding was just a continuation of your m/c. It would be very strange to get your AF again so soon, seeing that everything was expelled during your m/c. You'd need to O again to build up the lining to have something to bleed out during AF, I would think. This website has some really good information. I'm so so sorry for your loss mama









BoobyJen - I did 4 oz of pineapple a day, every day after O. Unless you just really like it, it's not necessary to take it until after O, because it only helps with implantation.

What you said about your boys makes me so sad!









Liz - I'm so so sorry for your loss







It's amazing how quickly our bodies can sometimes bounce back from devastation. This is probably a little "out there" but I remember being so very sad when my first post m/c AF showed. One, it meant I hadn't gotten pg. And two, because I felt that my very last physical connection with my babies has been severed. I was just devastated by it.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Bliss - it sounds like that bleeding was just a continuation of your m/c. It would be very strange to get your AF again so soon, seeing that everything was expelled during your m/c. You'd need to O again to build up the lining to have something to bleed out during AF, I would think. This website has some really good information. I'm so so sorry for your loss mama









Thank you! I am reading through that site, and it is very helpful. I was only confused because of what the ob told me. According to this site, he was just completely wrong.


----------



## i0lanthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
#1. Did anyone obsess before their D&C that maybe the baby is still alive? I am thinking about having another u/s done by someone else just to make sure the previous diagnosis was right. I'm not spotting or anything yet. And I keep having these horribly depressing dreams that the baby is still alive.

#2. My D&C is tomorrow and I am kind of scared. Does it hurt? What can I expect?

Thanks for any input. I just want this all over.

Mine was a missed miscarriage, and on the one u/s that I had, I felt confident (man, that's far too positive a word for what I want to say) that the diagnosis was right. I went to outpatient surgery for the D&C a few days later, everyone there was very kind, they knocked me out (I remember only a little of the room they wheeled me to in the wheely-bed) and I woke up in recovery where I hung out for an hour before getting dressed and getting a rhogam shot. I had no pain and after the first day very little bleeding (mainly because I spent a day or two on the couch, doing nothing insofar as possible. Take it easy.) They gave me a prescription for some pain med that I never filled. Then, a couple weeks after the D&C, some light and unusual-colored bleeding for a few days, which my doc had said would show up (shedding the little remaining lining), and finally, a fairly-normal AF at my usual cycle time if we count the D&C itself as cycle day 1.


----------



## Amydoula

I think I missed the pineapple discussion.... Any links? Does canned work, does the juice work? and I take it from O until when? I love canned pineapple and juice so this would be an easy one for me, at least until the all day sickness hits (unfortunately I get it with my m/c too so having the sickness is no reasurrance







).


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi Cagnew,

After I found out via ultrasound that we had a missed miscarriage, a day or two later I had a natural miscarriage. That was pretty painful (I had labor contractions and everything). I was already scheduled for a D & C, so the doctor wanted to go through with it, and it's a good thing - there was (how can I put this) a lot of supplementary material left. Not the babe, though - the little one came out naturally. The D & C was absolutely no problem. I was nervous of course, since it was a hospital procedure and I was under anesthetic, but my caregivers were great, really supportive, from the nurses to the doctor to the woman who administered my anesthesia. It made me a little sad to be in prep and recovery in the maternity ward, though, I'll admit. But I felt cared for, and relieved that we could move on. After the pain of the miscarriage, I was really relieved that I wouldn't have a recurrence of it from remaining stuff...


This was very similar to my experience. I wish I had gone straight to the D&C. The m/c itself was horribly painful, the D&C a walk in the park comparatively. It should be fine. Prayers for you.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
While TTC. I've been reading a lot about supplements that help your body prepare itself to concieve a baby. There's lots of studies out there about how effective they are too.

Did I miss this? What do pineapple and baby aspirin do?

I have started taking this fertility tonic that's made by a friend of mine. It contains:
Agrimony
Angelica root
blue cohosh
chaste tree berry
chickweed
crampbark
damiana
fenugreek
ginger
hops
licorice
orange peel
primrose
rosemary
sassafras bark
sarsparilla root
stevia
wild yam
plus a proprietary vit/min formula that contains alfalfa, beet greens, calendula, gill-over-the-ground, meadowsweet, nettles, pau d'arco, plantain, rose hips, red clover, rrl, strawberry leaves, yellowdock.

You take it for the first 8 days of your cycle and then resume on day 17 if you're sure you've ovulated and are not pg. I've never done that secondary dosing, because how can you be sure??? I'm not sure if it works. You're supposed to discontinue if you get a BFP . . .

I also take Rainbow Light, but they are so damn hard to swallow. Also
Vit. B6 100 mg
folic acid 800 mg
kelp
zinc
cod liver oil

DH takes a multi and cod liver oil.

*Kimberly,* I will look for you on other, happier boards! I was so jazzed to find a fellow classical singer/music professor here, but would have preferred of course to find you elsewhere. Sending you happy thoughts and prayers for your little babe!


----------



## joshs_girl

here's the thing with the pineapple...

i conceived my twins while in thailand on a three week vacation, with wacky cycles.

when i came home and m/c, i started working out and quickly regulated back to thirty day cycles, yet had no luck getting pregnant.

i thought perhaps all the soy or rice or something i was eating in thailand had contributed to me getting pg.

i was fooling around one day and found a mention that pineapple helps with implantation. as soon as i mentioned it to big daddy, his immediate reaction was, you ate that every day in thailand!

so, six months after my m/c, i ate about 4 oz of pineapple from o to, well, bfp!

there's no scientific evidence, it's all personal experiences, but it seemed to have worked for me. i ate fresh...but i think it's varied from person to person. and you'll find some people that say you need to eat the core, but i didn't do that.


----------



## Olerica

*Kimberly:* Thanks for the RRL info! BTW: I think it's completely understandable for you to take a few steps away. You'll always be welcome to fly by and say hi.









*BlissfullyLoving:* I'm sorry that you are joining us. I don't have much to add now, except a hug.









*xakana:* Sorry about the hip/back/knee thing. Ouch! Glad to hear that you are taking care of yourself. Woo Hoo on being able to sleep through the night. Hopefully she'll keep doing it!

*skybluepink02:* Thank you as well for the RRL info, I'll drink other tea until I'm in my second tri (WHEN)

*Liz:* I'm sorry you have to be here too.







I too had O signals (fertile CM) about 5 days after my MC bleeding stopped. I don't think I O'd until the 23 day though. Perhaps you are going through the same thing??

*Me:* Well, I think I O'd yesterday. All day today there have been odd sensations in my uterus. What's that about?







I've been good about my pineapple, and BDing, so I guess I can be moved to waiting to test!







:


----------



## Olerica

OMG! I got the top of the page! Come on 2ww!


----------



## xakana

I'm sorry to welcome our new members.







s to you and may your stays be short!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It's going to be really hard, and I feel REALLY guilty about leaving you all alone for a while, but I think I have to take a break from the birth loss board. Reading about so many women who lose their babies really is getting to me. I just feel awful about it, but I have to be selfish and put my sanity first.










We'll miss you, kimberly....totally understand, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
(I'm spotting







Here comes AF)









: sorry, foxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Me[/B]: I think Lilly has started sleeping through the night







I'm hesitant to say for certain, since I've been wrong before and just not remembered nursing at night, but I'm pretty sure that we've got a 6 hour gap (at least) going at night. Last night would have been 7 hours. I'm not getting my hopes up for a permanent thing, but my libido came back early and I'm wondering if that helped and I'm hoping that it helps me get pg, since my chart has been a lot less erratic than it used to be. I mean, I had 4 days in a row within 1 degree. Yesterday was a weird dip, though. I'd be thrilled if she's ready to night wean, but it's up to her.

Yehaw on sleeping thru the night!! I know when dd gave up night nursing I had a huge increase in libido (







). I still didn't get af back at that point so no info on that! Here's hoping she's ready!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
BoobyJen - I did 4 oz of pineapple a day, every day after O. Unless you just really like it, it's not necessary to take it until after O, because it only helps with implantation.
















at BoobyJen....that one's gonna stick!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Thank you! I am reading through that site, and it is very helpful. I was only confused because of what the ob told me. According to this site, he was just completely wrong.

Yeah, what kati said....what your OB said doesn't make much sense. There's no way af could come that soon after m/c. You typically O 2-4 wks after an m/c and then af would arrive after that. Sorry for your loss.









Welcome *Liz* and any other new mamas I may have missed!


----------



## heatherh

Holy cow. You guys have been busy!

I should add Armour Thyroid and pineapple to my list.

*hannybanany* - My doc just said that freeze dried stinging nettle (I linked to it in my supplement list) acts as an antihistamine/respiratory support. I take it whenever my allergies are bugging me (sinus congestion, sneezing, etc) - 1 or 2 of those tablets a day. The nice thing is I don't have to take it all the time for it to work - unlike Claritin and such where I have to continue taking it for it to work. She said it's safe during pg, too.

DH takes a Rainbow Light 1 a day for men, 2 CLO capsules, vitamin C w/ bioflavonoids, quercitin and bromelain for allergies, plus his allergy drugs.

*chel* - I'm awful at interpreting non-FF or paper charts but I'm guessing maybe you O'd around CD26? Maybe you didn't O at all? I 2nd the idea of trying OPKs or some other indicator for what's going on. Flintstones ha ha!









*cagnew* - If I were you, I would get a 2nd ultrasound just to be sure and to help calm your worries.









*labortrials* - Well, I'm going to look at the bright side here. We'll miss you but YEAH for graduating









*frf* -









Welcome, *BlissfullyLoving*! I think that was probably just continued m/c bleeding. Sometimes it stops and starts before finishing for sure. Do you chart? When you're up for it, temps might help give you a better idea of what's going on.

Welcome, *ScootchsMom*!

*Olerica* -







:

OK, anybody want to take a guess if I O'd? I've had a weird stomach bug thingy going on since like last Thursday. Nothing severe and I don't really feel sick or feverish or anything. My temp went up Saturday, then I took my first dose of Armour Thyroid (can cause temp to go up, but has a short half life). I could have sworn I got some EW yesterday, but mostly sticky. The thing is, my temps don't generally jump that high right away and the earliest I have ever O'd (about 3 years of charting) is CD18! Whaddaya think? Oh, and my daytime temps have been higher than usual, but that could be the Armour.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, anybody want to take a guess if I O'd? I've had a weird stomach bug thingy going on since like last Thursday. Nothing severe and I don't really feel sick or feverish or anything. My temp went up Saturday, then I took my first dose of Armour Thyroid (can cause temp to go up, but has a short half life). I could have sworn I got some EW yesterday, but mostly sticky. The thing is, my temps don't generally jump that high right away and the earliest I have ever O'd (about 3 years of charting) is CD18! Whaddaya think? Oh, and my daytime temps have been higher than usual, but that could be the Armour.

I just looked at your chart and I vote for yes you O'd.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Yeah, what kati said....what your OB said doesn't make much sense. There's no way af could come that soon after m/c. You typically O 2-4 wks after an m/c and then af would arrive after that. Sorry for your loss.









When I questioned him he said it just was about your hCG levels dropping that caused AF. It was the end of the pregnancy and the start of your next cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Welcome, *BlissfullyLoving*! I think that was probably just continued m/c bleeding. Sometimes it stops and starts before finishing for sure. Do you chart? When you're up for it, temps might help give you a better idea of what's going on.

I do chart, but I do not temp. Hopefully after AF arrives things will be more predictable.

Thanks!


----------



## hannybanany

BlissfullyLoving, I agree with everybody else - AF will arrive several weeks after your m/c. I'm sorry for your loss.

We'll miss you Kimberly!

Liz, I'm sorry for your loss.

Thanks for the stinging nettle info Heather!

I have a terrible headache right now. My eyes hurt









I remembered the other supps I take

probiotics and zinc.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
This was very similar to my experience. I wish I had gone straight to the D&C. The m/c itself was horribly painful, the D&C a walk in the park comparatively. It should be fine. Prayers for you.









I TOTALLY agree!


----------



## hazeleyes

I have an appt. with my doctor tomorrow at 2:30 about my miscarriage. What questions should I ask? Is there anything I need to know prior to the appt?

Also... I've had these horrible headaches for the past 5 days now. They are so bad at night that I have to take a strong dose of Ibuprophen just to get to sleep. Has anyone experienced this after a MC? Is this something to be worried about? I'll be mentioning this to my doctor also.

This is all new to me and I'm a worry wort about everything.


----------



## heatherh

*hazeleyes* - I think I would ask if he thinks everything is looking good and find out his opinion on when it's safe to TTC again. I would definitely mention the headaches - they could just be stress, but it would be good to bring it up.

Is there anything else you want to know? Worried about? Make a list now so you don't forget at the appt. Was he working with you before (while TTC) - maybe there are follow up items/questions from that?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
I have an appt. with my doctor tomorrow at 2:30 about my miscarriage. What questions should I ask? Is there anything I need to know prior to the appt?

Also... I've had these horrible headaches for the past 5 days now. They are so bad at night that I have to take a strong dose of Ibuprophen just to get to sleep. Has anyone experienced this after a MC? Is this something to be worried about? I'll be mentioning this to my doctor also.

This is all new to me and I'm a worry wort about everything.

I had some headaches, I also got the sweats and a lot of the same hormonal shift feelings of postpartum. I'd mention it to your doctor. I made a list of questions that I was curious about, I think it helps to have list then you won't forget when you get there. I know I was really nervous at my appt. and it helped. I've now come up with more questions but am due for my PAP soon anyway so I'll go over them with my midwife as soon as AF arrives and I can make an appointment. I have decided I want to be tested for clotting disorders as it just seems like a pretty real possiblity after the events of my last m/c.


----------



## cagnew

Hey All: I don't have time for personals tonight, but I want to thank you all so so so much for the D&C info and the support. I 'm not so nervous now. I did have another u/s and I am at peace with the baby being gone. I just wanted to see it since I didn't get to see anything before (the u/s tech turned the screen so I couldn't watch... don't know why). I blew the little picture a kiss and that was that.
Go figure, dh is sick with the flu so I won't b e able to rest much after I get home from the hospital tomorrow. I'll have to take care of dd. I hope she doesn't come down with it overnight!
I will back soon. I wish I could meet all of you and have a real group hug.


----------



## fallriverfox

Corrie, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
I have an appt. with my doctor tomorrow at 2:30 about my miscarriage. What questions should I ask? Is there anything I need to know prior to the appt?

Also... I've had these horrible headaches for the past 5 days now. They are so bad at night that I have to take a strong dose of Ibuprophen just to get to sleep. Has anyone experienced this after a MC? Is this something to be worried about? I'll be mentioning this to my doctor also.

This is all new to me and I'm a worry wort about everything.

I have had headaches too, they are getting better now though. I hope yours get better soon.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Corrie-I'll bethinking of you tomorrow!

Jen-(B4M) - this will be your month, I just know it!!!!

Kati- Thanks for all the pineapple info, you are so amazing!

Update - I am changing my test date to tomorrow, I am going to cave! I have been so nauseous since Wed night. Everytime I eat, I get really bad heartburn (add that to the pg symptom list) and I am so tired that all I want to do is SLEEP! I am 15DPO tomorrow! So I am praying for a BFP.

Goodnight all!


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--Looks like O!

*Corrie*--







You're in my thoughts.
*
Jen (motr)*--Good luck!


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads* -







:

So if I really did O on CD17, that would be super early for me. And the only thing I've changed is getting more exercise and switching my nonfat for full fat dairy. Could that possibly make *that* much of a difference!? Whoa.


----------



## joshs_girl

i started spotting red this morning - it was only for a bit and has stopped now. i feel like i'm cramping up - but it's impossible to tell since i'm so freaked out and stressed now that everything feels tense. combine that with my m/s getting rapidly better over the weekend and i'm pretty sure this is over.

as soon as it gets to be a more respectable hour, i'm calling my doctor on the emergency line and seeing if i can't get in for an u/s today.

i'll keep you girls posted.


----------



## boobs4milk

thinking of you, kati! sending positive, peaceful and calming vibes your way...


----------



## zonapellucida

josh-girl :big hugs I have been thinking of you all morning
it can
cagnew: I would ask for the US. Hope everything goes as well as well as it can. D and C are not fun









Momoftworedheads: waiting!!!!!!!!

fallriverfox: Yeah and boo for AF. Hope you get a BFP this cycle.

anyone else: New sticky baby vibes!!!!







s to you all
Kimberly: i hear ya! I need to stop visiting! I am just trying to wait it out until all my TTC friends move to PAL


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*ScootchsMom*: Welcome! May your stay be short!

*frf*:







s Grrrrr AF.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
....*Me:* Well, I think I O'd yesterday. All day today there have been odd sensations in my uterus. What's that about?







I've been good about my pineapple, and BDing, so I guess I can be moved to waiting to test!







:

Hmmm, well it looks like you did. When did you start taking the thyroid supplement? If it was several days ago, and kicks in quickly, then I would attribute that increase to Oing. But don't stop BDing yet - just in case!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
...Also... I've had these horrible headaches for the past 5 days now. They are so bad at night that I have to take a strong dose of Ibuprophen just to get to sleep. Has anyone experienced this after a MC? Is this something to be worried about? I'll be mentioning this to my doctor also.

I have a migraine syndrome and hormonal fluctuations are one of my triggers (pregnancy, m/c, etc). I am sure your headaches were in response to a hormone shift. Have you tried HeadOn? It is a homeopathic medicine that comes in a rub-on stick form and it actually helps me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
i started spotting red this morning - it was only for a bit and has stopped now. i feel like i'm cramping up - but it's impossible to tell since i'm so freaked out and stressed now that everything feels tense. combine that with my m/s getting rapidly better over the weekend and i'm pretty sure this is over.

as soon as it gets to be a more respectable hour, i'm calling my doctor on the emergency line and seeing if i can't get in for an u/s today.

i'll keep you girls posted.

No, no, no, no, no, Kati. It is just Poppy nestling in some more and growing a nice strong placenta. I know you have heard it a ton, and it doesn't ease you mind any, but so many women have first trimester spotting and birth healthy babies. Drink some chamomile tea and take deep deep breaths. Visualize Poppy growing happy and healthy in there.

We are here for you, we are praying for you.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati, Thinking of you and hoping you get into your Dr. I spotted with my oldest for 2 days and he is a happy and healthy 7 year old!







Poppy!














:









I took a test-BFN!! I am 16 DPO. So, I still have my symptoms and I am going to test again Friday. I used my last test so I have to go out and get some more! I am getting at least 1 digital.

Anyone who is testing-BFP vibes to you!









Anyone who is new-WELCOME! I am sorry you have to join us but this is the greatest group of women to commiserate with!









Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## joshs_girl

thanks for the love mamas - my appointment is at 11:30 CST.


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Kati







I'll be waiting to hear the results of the appointment. Try and keep your chin up.


----------



## apmama2myboo

*skybluepink02,* so sorry and I hope cd1 comes soon for you. i had tests done last summer for hypothyroid as i had all the symptoms, but they were negative. One thing that is freaky with my is my body temp is always low (like 96 degrees is warm for me), which affects fertility obviously so I am always trying to make sure I'm warm. Maybe that has something to do with it for you as well, you never know.

And for the many number of you talking about thyroid, i agree that iodine makes a difference. I JUST changed prenatals and the new one i take is good for vegetarians and vegans, and it has iodine. It's Rainbow Light brand, and I got it at target. it has TONS of other stuff not in my old prenatal, and they are horsepills but i felt much better after taking them. it has 150mcg of iodine, which is 100% of daily required.

*josh'sgirl*, you put it so well. hard to be trying for a new baby when all you want is your other one back. I have a feeling that I will be pregnant, soon, with, another boy. I even dreamt it a couple nights ago, that I had a boy and I named him Harlan Michael (Michael was the son I just lost in November). I hope it's prophetic! anyways, good luck at your appointment!

best of luck to those of you like me, TTC, and sticky baby dust to those of you lucky and pregnant!

*namastemom*, I do remember you from other forum, we did lose ours around the same time. I hope your HPT's are BFP's!

*Prayinfor12*, i am so so sorry. Lyme's is a terrible disease. I hope you can get healthy soon. I know how hard it is to always be sick and have that play a major role in a loss. that's what happened to me as well.

*hazeleyes*, you're not alone. now that i'm off the hormonal rollercoaster, i am all about the bd these days, or thinking about it anyways when it's not able to happen for whatever reason LOL. hots. hots. hots. is it hot in here now? Lol.

*i0lanthe and all you profs*, how the H do you do it? I can't imagine being a professor. I'd go mental from all that work LOL.

*Cagnew* i am sorry.









Heather, dont' take this the wrong way, but i hope i never see your name again! (at least not in here









anyone i missed, sorry, and i hope you're all feeling well and staying healthy. we're having a small birthday party for my soon to be 4yo dd, on Saturday. She now wants a baby alive doll, and yesterday she asked me for it for her birthday, and said, "you know, just until you can give me a baby sister." *sigh* i'd love nothing more than to give her that. it's hard to still hear these things, even from the mouths of babes. I think today is an O day so i'll be uncrossing my legs and crossing my fingers in this house tonight after I do the fertility yoga dvd a friend loaned me


----------



## Olerica

*Cagnew:* Thinking of you today. I hope that all goes well and that you will be able to rest too.

*Kati:* Thinking of you today too. I hope that it is as Chessa says, that Poppy is just snuggling in.

*Momoftworedheads:* I'm sorry about the BFN - for now. It's tough to wait, so I empathize. Fingers crossed for Friday.

I have been taking iodine for over 2 months (started just after my MC) but no thyroid meds. DH left for a business trip this morning and won't be back until Thursday, so We're probably done BDing for this cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
We're having a small birthday party for my soon to be 4yo dd, on Saturday. She now wants a baby alive doll, and yesterday she asked me for it for her birthday, and said, "you know, just until you can give me a baby sister." *sigh* i'd love nothing more than to give her that. it's hard to still hear these things, even from the mouths of babes. I think today is an O day so i'll be uncrossing my legs and crossing my fingers in this house tonight after I do the fertility yoga dvd a friend loaned me









It IS so sweet that your child wants to have a baby around. I love that she made a good suggestion.







Don't let that make you feel guilty or pressured. Kids are wonderfully guile-less, they just want what they want... But it doesn't make it difficult when your heart it hurting. Big hugs to you.


----------



## jmo

oh, kati, I'm thinking of you.







Try and relax as much as possible.

jen (motr)....a bfn.....what??!! All those symptoms?! Get a digi and retest!!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Hey All: I don't have time for personals tonight, but I want to thank you all so so so much for the D&C info and the support. I 'm not so nervous now. I did have another u/s and I am at peace with the baby being gone. I just wanted to see it since I didn't get to see anything before (the u/s tech turned the screen so I couldn't watch... don't know why). I blew the little picture a kiss and that was that.
Go figure, dh is sick with the flu so I won't b e able to rest much after I get home from the hospital tomorrow. I'll have to take care of dd. I hope she doesn't come down with it overnight!
I will back soon. I wish I could meet all of you and have a real group hug.

Thinking of you today!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
i started spotting red this morning - it was only for a bit and has stopped now. i feel like i'm cramping up - but it's impossible to tell since i'm so freaked out and stressed now that everything feels tense. combine that with my m/s getting rapidly better over the weekend and i'm pretty sure this is over.

as soon as it gets to be a more respectable hour, i'm calling my doctor on the emergency line and seeing if i can't get in for an u/s today.

i'll keep you girls posted.

Sending you positive thoughts









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kati, Thinking of you and hoping you get into your Dr. I spotted with my oldest for 2 days and he is a happy and healthy 7 year old!







Poppy!














:









I took a test-BFN!! I am 16 DPO. So, I still have my symptoms and I am going to test again Friday. I used my last test so I have to go out and get some more! I am getting at least 1 digital.

Anyone who is testing-BFP vibes to you!









Anyone who is new-WELCOME! I am sorry you have to join us but this is the greatest group of women to commiserate with!









Love and prayers,
Jen

Bummer! Well it's not over till AF rears her head.


----------



## hannybanany

Jen (motr), fingers crossed that the digi gives you a different answer!

heather, yup, it does make a difference _that_ quickly!

Oh no, Kati. Many hugs and prayers coming yours and Poppys way









apmama, have fun tonight


----------



## barose

Wow! This list is busy! I'm sorry if I miss somone.

*Corrie* - I hope you are able to get some much needed rest.

*Josh_Girl* - You are in my thoughts.

*apmama2myboo*







:

*momoftworedheads* I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, hopefully it was too soon.

*Me* I'm still early in my cycle. My last cycle was pretty text book, but now my temps are still pretty high from my last cycle. I usually have a drop the day of or day before my period starts but this didnt happen. Is it possible that my progestrone levels are sitll high?
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0

ETA: I should also point out that I still feel like I'm in my 2ww: nausea, very tired/worn out, sensitive sense of smell. Those are just a few of my normal post-O symptoms. I had a normal period (not just spooting) so I'm not sure why I feel this way at CD 7. Uggh!


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl* - NO! Hoping hoping hoping Poppy is OK in there.









*momoftworedheads* Negative? ARGH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Heather, dont' take this the wrong way, but i hope i never see your name again! (at least not in here









I'm trying to get outta here ASAP!


----------



## heatherh

Not to get your hopes up, *barose*, but I think that's worth a test. You never dipped below the coverline and now your temps are up.


----------



## xakana

*Katherine* (and *barose*, this first bit applies to you, too)--My mom had a "period" with my pregnancy--a full one. Here I am, telling you about it. My ex-gf's mom had a "period" with her, too--two of them, actually. Sometimes the body does stupid things. Katherine, I'm really hoping for you that it's just a little irritation or unexplained bleeding. Don't be freaked out that they'll call it a "threatened miscarriage" if everything is fine--women have them all the time and have babies to show for it.

*Jen (motr)*--I'm sorry about the BFN! Bah! Rise, hcg, rise! (again, an odd story--a friend on my old parrot forum never tested positive with her first son--every test she and her dr did were negative... except the one where the baby was delivered, lol!)


----------



## momoftworedheads

Thanks to everyone for your support! I am getting a digital and other to test Friday, unless AF shows up before then but I really feel like I am pg. Who knows?

Kati-thinking of you!









Huge hugs, I feel so sick today! I just want to puke already.....

Take care,
Jen


----------



## joshs_girl

All I can say is, this group has powerful positive thoughts!

http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...83940201155250

For once, the worst didn't happen!

Poppy is doing great - her heartbeat was just thump, thump, thumping away.

I have to tell yall how awesome my doctor is - he walked into the room with his nurse practitioner, and the first thing Dr Z did was give me a big hug. The NP did the u/s, and Dr Z held my hand through it since Big Daddy was at work. He's an amazing doctor.

Poppy has doubled in size in a week - she's gone from 0.62 cm to 1.11 cm!
http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...87964585511618

I can't believe I actually am still pregnant


----------



## apmama2myboo

joshsgirl, that is awesome! great news and great to have a good and trustworthy doc







congrats on that good news


----------



## fallriverfox

joshsgirl, I'm so glad! I've been worrying about the two of you all morning.


----------



## barose

*joshsgirl





















* I'm so glad your LO is hanging in there.

I will test with FRER using FMU (though I could probably get away with testing later today) to rule out a possible pregnancy. I actually haven't thought about the possibility. I figured as soon as I saw red it was over and looking forward to this cycle. If I'm not, I hope my body figures out what it wants to do for this cycle!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
All I can say is, this group has powerful positive thoughts!

http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...83940201155250

For once, the worst didn't happen!

Poppy is doing great - her heartbeat was just thump, thump, thumping away.

I have to tell yall how awesome my doctor is - he walked into the room with his nurse practitioner, and the first thing Dr Z did was give me a big hug. The NP did the u/s, and Dr Z held my hand through it since Big Daddy was at work. He's an amazing doctor.

Poppy has doubled in size in a week - she's gone from 0.62 cm to 1.11 cm!
http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...87964585511618

I can't believe I actually am still pregnant









WAHOOO!!!! Grow Poppy grow!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me* I'm still early in my cycle. My last cycle was pretty text book, but now my temps are still pretty high from my last cycle. I usually have a drop the day of or day before my period starts but this didnt happen. Is it possible that my progestrone levels are sitll high?
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0

ETA: I should also point out that I still feel like I'm in my 2ww: nausea, very tired/worn out, sensitive sense of smell. Those are just a few of my normal post-O symptoms. I had a normal period (not just spooting) so I'm not sure why I feel this way at CD 7. Uggh!

I dono, I think you should test too....


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati - Thank God!!! u/s looks awesome! Poppy - you are amazing and how much you have grown!!!!

Your Dr sounds great! Glad everything went so well for you!!!









Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Carley

Wow Josh'girl! What a story! I'm so happy for you & your little Poppy. What a precious bean! How inspiring.

I'm having another hard day. This whole month has been hard. Sydney weaned last month & still no AF. I feel like I'm going crazy. I was really expecting something to happen.

My birthday is tomorrow. Sydney is sick. My husband will be in class. Ovulation predictors are worthless. I'm afraid something is wrong with me. I feel emotionally & physically exhausted.

BLAH!


----------



## Amydoula

Yay Josh's girl! Wonderful news.

Carley


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

:YAY POPPY!!!! Phew! But I just had this feeling it would be okay...









*Carley*: Vent away, mama. Any time. I am frustrated with my body too. We are here for you.


----------



## boobs4milk

kati- that's awesome news!!! maybe you'll be lucky and be done with the m/s???

jen -







s, hoping for bfp for you!

carley -







s and try and have a happy bday!

i voted today, did you?????


----------



## heatherh

Yeah!! for Poppy!


----------



## heatherh

*Carley* - happy early birthday


----------



## jmo

YAY Poppy!!!!! I knew everything was going to be okay, kati!!!

*barose*, I'm super confused by your chart but I think you should test. Ya never know!

Just found out a friend is m/c'ing right now. I haven't talked to her yet, but left a msg for her. Why does it seem like this happens so ridiculously much?!


----------



## chel

Congrats Poppy, just growing away!

Can someone find what's wrong in my siggy

:

I'm switching to my free FF VIP. I thought I could just switch the addresses, but I think I may have missed something.


----------



## joshs_girl

thank you all so much - i smile so huge just thinking about it!

barose - test - your chart could def. be knocked up.

chel - do this [*url=http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d9e92]:*chart*:[/url*]

just take out the *


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I'm having another hard day. This whole month has been hard. Sydney weaned last month & still no AF. I feel like I'm going crazy. I was really expecting something to happen.









I'm sorry, mama. I know how hard the waiting is. We were ready to ttc almost 6 months before I got ppaf. If you're not nursing at all anymore I'm sure af will return soon. I went and had my hormone levels and thyroid checked while I was waiting for af just to be sure there wasn't another cause for the delay. Maybe that might set your mind at ease?


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 

*Sioko* - I hope you feel better soon, those are some strange dreams


Thanx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

sioko- get well, soon. or better yet, how about a 9 month virus?


















I wish!!! In fact... I do wish!







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 

(I'm spotting







Here comes AF)

Boo AF!







s

*BlissfullyLoving*







s

*ScootchsMom*







s

Sorry you guys had to join us.

*momoftworedheads* Don't Give up!







:









*joshs_girl* Yay Poppy!!!





















:














:
















*corrie* I'm thinking about you. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## xakana

Okay, what's up with me? I'm having some seriously fertile fluid, when I usually don't have much at all--and I'm only on CD13 and I've been having it since CD11--and I don't O before CD18 (and that was super early, usually it's CD21-23). You don't think my cycle is fixing itself do you?  Nah, I couldn't be that lucky


----------



## xakana

Go, Poppy, Go! I'm so happy for you, Katherine!


----------



## chel

can someone let me know if my FF chart is showing up in my siggy?


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
can someone let me know if my FF chart is showing up in my siggy?

No. FF shows up, but not your chart.


----------



## namaste_mom

Uuugghh. I got the flu. Dh is still in NC with DS; he will drive back tomorrow to take care of me. In the meantime DD has seen 4 hours of TV today. Well, it has been on and she has been running in and outside. It is 78 degrees here and I'm so sore everywhere and coughing....just miserable. I would take DD to a friends house to stay all night but she is coughing. I'm afraid she might have it too so I'm not subjecting anyone else to this. I feel like I'm going to hurl and mostly I'm cold but right now I'm so fricken hot....good thing I have a dr appt tomorrow.

Can I have some cheese with that whine?


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
*skybluepink02,* so sorry and I hope cd1 comes soon for you. i had tests done last summer for hypothyroid as i had all the symptoms, but they were negative. One thing that is freaky with my is my body temp is always low (like 96 degrees is warm for me), which affects fertility obviously so I am always trying to make sure I'm warm. Maybe that has something to do with it for you as well, you never know.


That's me! If I take my temperature,it's consitently 96.4. If I hit 98.6 degrees I'm deathly ill.


----------



## cagnew

I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain.

joshs_girl: I am Catholic, and in the Catholic Church we have a tradition of offering up pain for someone else. I guess it's kind of like praying with your pain... hard to explain. But before they put me under, I offered the whole D&C and recovery for you and Poppy. I am so relieved that you are okay. I can't wait until you have that beautiful little baby (who I think is a girl, for some odd reason) and we get to see pictures.

Well, I am kind of doped up on pain meds right now so I better go before I start rambling and gushing about how much I love all of you


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You don't think my cycle is fixing itself do you?  Nah, I couldn't be that lucky









Ya never know. I never cease to be amazed (and confused...).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
can someone let me know if my FF chart is showing up in my siggy?

Yep, your siggy is working. But when I get to the FF page, you don't have any charts showing. Under home page setup, you have to pick which charts to display.

*namaste_mom* - hope you're up and about ASAP. Provolone's pretty tasty









*cagnew* - Glad you're doing OK and they gave you some good drugs.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain.












You post is reminicent of my experience. I'm glad you're not in physicial pain.


----------



## joshs_girl

oh, oh corrie.

i'm just, i'm very, very, very touched.

thank you for your special gift mama.


----------



## joshs_girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So if I really did O on CD17, that would be super early for me. And the only thing I've changed is getting more exercise and switching my nonfat for full fat dairy. Could that possibly make *that* much of a difference!? Whoa.

Yup









If Clomid can make a difference in five days, then a month of other things can certainly make a difference as well.

Congrats!


----------



## chel

thanks *heatherh*


----------



## momoftworedheads

Corrie-Hope that you are feeling better soon! Quick recovery vibes coming your way!!!

Kati - so happy about Poppy!







s

barose-test test test!!!

Carley- I am so sorry that you are feeling down.
Happy Birthday. Try to do something that you enjoy.

Well, my Dh had an interesting idea tonight, whay use a pg test if AF doesn't come that you obviously are pg. I thought this is an interesting way to look at it. Still have all my symptoms and a ton of nausea

BBL


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Uuugghh. I got the flu. Dh is still in NC with DS; he will drive back tomorrow to take care of me. In the meantime DD has seen 4 hours of TV today. Well, it has been on and she has been running in and outside. It is 78 degrees here and I'm so sore everywhere and coughing....just miserable. I would take DD to a friends house to stay all night but she is coughing. I'm afraid she might have it too so I'm not subjecting anyone else to this. I feel like I'm going to hurl and mostly I'm cold but right now I'm so fricken hot....good thing I have a dr appt tomorrow.

Can I have some cheese with that whine?

Oh, no! I hope you feel better soon! Here have some healing vibes







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain....Well, I am kind of doped up on pain meds right now so I better go before I start rambling and gushing about how much I love all of you









So glad things went smoothly for you, *Corrie*. Wishing you much comfort, healing, and hope.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain.

joshs_girl: I am Catholic, and in the Catholic Church we have a tradition of offering up pain for someone else. I guess it's kind of like praying with your pain... hard to explain. But before they put me under, I offered the whole D&C and recovery for you and Poppy. I am so relieved that you are okay. I can't wait until you have that beautiful little baby (who I think is a girl, for some odd reason) and we get to see pictures.

Well, I am kind of doped up on pain meds right now so I better go before I start rambling and gushing about how much I love all of you









I am so glad you are doing well physically.








PS I have the sense she is having a boy


----------



## hannybanany

Yay Poppy!!

Corrie, you're in my prayers for a quick recovery.

And yes, we voted!


----------



## Carley

cagnew


----------



## cagnew

namaste_mom: I'm sorry you are sick. My dh is really sick with the flu too and I feel so sorry for him. The pain meds I am on make me feel pretty good so I am able to help him out a bit. I hope it passes soon for both of you!

hannybanany: I voted too. LOL. I was all doped up but I managed to do it right









xakana: Maybe your cycle is getting on track and gearing up to carry a baby


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain.

joshs_girl: I am Catholic, and in the Catholic Church we have a tradition of offering up pain for someone else. I guess it's kind of like praying with your pain... hard to explain. But before they put me under, I offered the whole D&C and recovery for you and Poppy. I am so relieved that you are okay. I can't wait until you have that beautiful little baby (who I think is a girl, for some odd reason) and we get to see pictures.

Well, I am kind of doped up on pain meds right now so I better go before I start rambling and gushing about how much I love all of you









*Corrie,*








I'm Catholic too, and have tried to see my ectopic and m/c as a way to get closer to Christ in his suffering . . . an opportunity you might say. It seems to help.


----------



## politys

Hi everyone! Hugs to all.

Katherine, I'm so happy for you! This is the best news








!!!

Corrie, I'm glad things went smoothly. Thinking of you!

NamasteMom, I hope you feel better very soon. Being sick stinks!

Xakana, that would be awesome! You never know what wonders the body is capable of









HeatherH, I can't figure out what's going on with my cycle either. I've been running 5 out of the last seven days (I had stopped totally a couple of months ago because I thought, mistakenly, that I might bounce things around too much for conception, if you know what I mean. Not that I had been running like crazy, just a couple of times a week, rather inconsistently for the past several months). I've been eating more fatful dairy since our discussions on this list too, but I suspect it's the exercise. Could it be keeping my temps lower? Or delaying ovulation?

Any thoughts on my chart? I don't know if we should stop BD yet or not...and even FF is confused...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
can someone let me know if my FF chart is showing up in my siggy?

Yup, clear as day now.

*Corrie-*-I'm so sorry about your waking, but glad there's no pain.
*
namaste mom*--I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It's going to be really hard, and I feel REALLY guilty about leaving you all alone for a while, but I think I have to take a break from the birth loss board. Reading about so many women who lose their babies really is getting to me. I just feel awful about it, but I have to be selfish and put my sanity first.









If you want to "chat" feel free to PM me. And if someone will send me BIG NEWS updates like BFPs and losses, I'd sure appreciate it.

I'll miss you all!








Kimberly
7w5d!!!

Kimberly, I'll miss you, lady! It's been great hanging out with you. But I'm oh so happy you're graduating!














:


----------



## politys

HeatherH,

It sure looks like you O'd to me!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Okay, what's up with me? I'm having some seriously fertile fluid, when I usually don't have much at all--and I'm only on CD13 and I've been having it since CD11--and I don't O before CD18 (and that was super early, usually it's CD21-23). You don't think my cycle is fixing itself do you?  Nah, I couldn't be that lucky









Oh, sure you could! Any new supplements or anything this cycle?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am still pretty out of it, so I better make this short. Everything went fine, except that when I "woke up" I went into hysterics, yelling for my baby. I calmed down pretty quickly though. You were all right- no pain.









Glad you're not in any pain. Take it easy, though.

*politys*, for sure exercise could be delaying O. I'd probably keep bding a few more days just to make sure your temps stay up.

*namaste*, hope you feel better soon, mama!!

Tomorrow is cd8 for me and we're starting the SMEP!! Anyone else doing that this cycle? I'm kinda wondering if it's necessary to start opk's on cd 10, though. Seems a tad early as last 2 months I O'd on cd 15 and cd 17. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well, my Dh had an interesting idea tonight, whay use a pg test if AF doesn't come that you obviusly are pg. I thought this is an interesting way to look at it. Still have all my symptoms and a ton of nausea

So does this mean you are NOT going to test again??? Oh, the willpower! Did you get anymore tests yet?


----------



## heatherh

*politys* - I'm thinking you may have Od CD11 or CD12? But I would keep BDing every other day just to cover your bases.

I'm feeling a little optimistic that I Od, but with being a little bit sick (I feel fine but things are clearly not 100% in the digestive dept) plus new thyroid med... I'm just not 100% convinced. The post-O temps are definitely not consistent with my past cycles! We're covering our bases, too









I guess it's all just part of the adventure. More wait and see.


----------



## boobs4milk

heather- looks like O to me! good luck!

xak- i'm your cycle buddy, and the same business is happening over here. i haven't really been charting the EWCM because i don't want ff to give me cross-hairs then take them away (like last month) and fool me into relaxing on the bd! good luck!

corrie- lots of







s right before i had my d&c, i asked for someone to say something nice about my baby. they all just looked at me, horrified and silent. i was screaming when the anesthesiologist put the bolus in to make me sleep. when i woke, it felt like my soul had been sucked out of my body. i'm so sorry that women have to go through this and i'm so sorry for your pain. lots of love.

namaste_mom- get well, soon!








: politys! i agree with heather. we try and bd eod at least until cd 20, that's the latest i would like to O and get pg so as not to catch an egg that may not have the hormonal support to actually grow and develop.

jenna- we are doing SMEP this month, all except the OPK's because of the whole saveontests.com thing (DO NOT USE THEM, THEY ARE CRAZY SLOW). i'm cd 14 and having wacky cf, so who knows. the most important thing i got from the SMEP is to bd MAXIMUM eod cd 10 until O, bd O day, the next day, and the third day and to NEVER go more than 7 days without dtd. we have some pretty long dry spells, so i'm going to have to be more creative!

me: I AM SICK!!! i woke up with a horrific cough and feeling like total crapola. bill's boys were here this weekend, sick as usual. one with a cough, one with a cough + diarrhea. i got the squirts monday, now i have the cough. natalie had the squirts, too, so she'll probably have the cough next. i want to go smack bill's ex. hard. and i'm SO not a confrontational OR physical person. i want to buy her some clorox cleanup and some lysol and go show her how to disinfect a little. ugh. i want to buy those boys some vits and good food and send over there so that they aren't sick so much...and, selfishly, so that WE aren't sick so much.

oh, my temps/cm are whacky. great. woo. hoo. if it weren't cd 14, i'd think af was on her way because of the piss-poor mood i'm in.

ETA: we had a quicky yesterday!!!! 17 mins, start to finish, including the foreplay AND pee break. i then layed in bed propped on pillows for 1 1/2 hrs. woohoo...shhhh, i didn't get the big O this time, so i'm hoping that some swimmers got through.


----------



## labortrials

I just had to check on my gals.







I really miss you all. Still pregnant and doing well. I've had a migraine for 2 days though, so that's really made me feel pretty awful. It sucks not being able to take my high powered drugs.

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking about you. Keep me posted through PM, if you will.








Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

morning muffins!









BoobieJen - yay for a quickie - that's great!

Heather and Poly - yay for (possibly) shorter cycles! Poly, I won't move you though until your chart gets a little more clear, if that's okay with you?


----------



## politys

Hi Josh's girl,

Thanks - yes, let's wait. I think I O'd yesterday...


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So does this mean you are NOT going to test again??? Oh, the willpower! Did you get anymore tests yet?

Did not get any more tests. I may go with his theory. We are going to UC possibly so I find it interesting that he would also think let's just go with it until something says otherwise. Really intuitive if you think about it.

Nanaste mom - I hope you are feeling better! Sending you some healing vibes! Dhand oldest son are all sick too. It isn't fun being sick when you're a mom!

Jen- (b4m) - WTG on the BDing! Hope you caught that egg! Sorry that you are sick, sending some healing vibes your way!

Kimberly-Congrats on 8 weeks!!! Thanks for checking on us.

Take care all! Have a great day!

Jen


----------



## barose

*momoftworedheads* - that IS some willpower! Are you charting at all? That would the only way I could let go given I _always_ think I'm pregnant and my cycles can be quite long.

*politys* - Congrats on O!

*labortrials* - Glad you're doing well, thanks for the update!

*boobs4milk* - I hope you feel better soon.

Sorry if I missed anyone since last night! Ill go back and read more when things calm down here a bit.

*Me*: I tested this morning just to "make sure" and it was negative. I'm actually kind of glad because I would have been scared s***less due to the period/bleeding I had. My waking temp this morning was 99.9 so I think I have a low grade fever. I was quite nauseated last night so hopefully I won't come down with something too nasty. I'm at work now, but may go home around noon.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
ETA: we had a quicky yesterday!!!! 17 mins, start to finish, including the foreplay AND pee break. i then layed in bed propped on pillows for 1 1/2 hrs. woohoo...shhhh, i didn't get the big O this time, so i'm hoping that some swimmers got through.

That is some major progress!!! Way to go!!


----------



## joshs_girl

barose - it does sound like you are sick - sorry mama! i hope you get better soon!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
joshs_girl: I am Catholic, and in the Catholic Church we have a tradition of offering up pain for someone else. I guess it's kind of like praying with your pain... hard to explain. But before they put me under, I offered the whole D&C and recovery for you and Poppy. I am so relieved that you are okay. I can't wait until you have that beautiful little baby (who I think is a girl, for some odd reason) and we get to see pictures.

Well, I am kind of doped up on pain meds right now so I better go before I start rambling and gushing about how much I love all of you









I just thought that this was so beautiful. What a touching thing for you to have done. I hope you are feeling better physically and otherwise as well. Hugs to you.

*Everyone else:* I'm so sorry. Three times between last night and today I've had the server time out and loose my posts, so I just don't have the energy for personals. Hope all is well with everyone, and if not, that the situation improves in a timely fashion.

Me: I did ovulate when I thought I did. Now let's just hope that DH's swimmers caught it!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*momoftworedheads* - that IS some willpower! Are you charting at all? That would the only way I could let go given I _always_ think I'm pregnant and my cycles can be quite long.

The longest cycle I ever had was 35 days. I chart CM and CP but not temps b/c I never get 4 hrs of sleep at one time-someone is always up at my house!

I have a ton of symptoms so I'm going to go with it for now. I'll wait to call the OB until I have not had AF at all this month. I probably will not call him for 2 weeks.

I hope you feel better, it sounds like you have what we have over here. I cannot wait until Spring stays for good!








Hugs to everyone who needs them and big sticky vibes to all the babies here!!!























Take care!!














:








Jen


----------



## i0lanthe

Kati - yay for good news!

Jen (boobs4milk) - get well soon!

Corrie - glad it went ok (asidefrom the wakingup moment) - rest up ifyou can (not easy I know.)

Jen (momof2redheads) - sorry about the BFN; your dh's approach does sound intuitive, hope it yields positive results









politys- yay!that chart does look like O to me









barose - hope you are feeling better soon.

me, sort of venting - man, why do I always end up crying when I go to church? I feel like a big dork. I am ok everywhere else! I missed a lot of weeks in a row because the kids were taking turns being sick; which doesn't help at all from a desensitizing (aka "getting over it") perspective I guess. I was going on Thermometer Quest again today but DH needed the car. Tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Olerica

*i0lanthe*
Can you do any online shopping for your thermometer? Or can you call around to shops in your area? Might save you a bit on gas.

*Momoftworedheads:* I love that you are not testing. I'm not testing till the first of March either. Your DH's sentiment is identical to my DH. Even if I do find out (provided I'm not puking) I'll hold off sharing with him till the end of March. He says that the MC was just too hard and that he wants to wait to know.

DUMB QUESTION: Is 3 DPO enough time to be getting symptoms? My boobs feel... weird.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
DUMB QUESTION: Is 3 DPO enough time to be getting symptoms? My boobs feel... weird.

Hi Olerica,

I suspect it's the elevated post-O progesterone. My breasts are often sore during the 2WW. Anecdotally, I know some people feel really strongly that they're experiencing symptoms that early, but it's unlikely that implantation has already happened, which is what would cause the symptoms I think...

That said, I always wonder too! Relentlessly!







:


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
DUMB QUESTION: Is 3 DPO enough time to be getting symptoms? My boobs feel... weird.

I get sore boobs usually the day of O or the day after because of increased progestrone. Its not that uncommon, but it is fustrating.


----------



## KelliHope

hi ladies
I have been a bad bad girl and haven't kept up with you all at all.








I have been trying not to go crazyin during my 2WW but it is near impossible! I POAS every day starting at 7DPO all with BFNs! Today my AF was due, and she's nowhere to be found, but **** BFN! My temps have been at a steady 98.6 which is nice & high for me. . .but still BFN? We timed BD really well and still. . . BFN. . .very frustrated now. My first preg. I got a BFP 14 DPO. I'm having very little for symptoms either for AF or pregnancy. . .I was a little dizzy in the shower, I've been pretty tired, and my gums feel a bit tender. I've had a little bit of cramping but not really usual AF cramping, a little more like what I had during my pregnancy, like little sharp pin pricks here & there. I just don't know why I keep getting BFNS!!!! I took one of the really nice digital ones and it says it is 80-90% accurate 2-3 days b4 your AF is due, so wouldn't that mean if it's a BFN then I really am not pregnant? If so, where is AF??? I've been checking CF like a mad woman all day and I have a bit of white creamy and def. no sign of spotting or reddish anything. This is so frustrating!


----------



## hazeleyes

*My appt. yesterday:*

My doctor reassured me that this loss wasn't my fault and there was nothing nobody could have done to save the baby. The reason why the baby didn't show up on the US was because it was too small to detect. I had my blood drawn for my HCG levels and to check to see if I am anemic. He wants me to start prenatal pills and wait a cycle before TTC again. He wanted to run some other tests, but he knew that the insurance would not cover them. It was up to me if I wanted those tests. I wante to, but I have money for such tests. So, we'll see what happens next. I'll be getting the results of the blood work in the next couple of days.

He feels so bad that the clinic treated me so badly and wishes this clinic doesn't have these rules. He might accept another job offer and I told him to let me know when he does. He is a very sweet and caring doctor.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Oh, sure you could! Any new supplements or anything this cycle?

Nope, I'm trying the LITHA method (leave it the heck alone). Lilly has cut down dramatically on her night nursing, though.

CD10 does sound a bit early... I'd start on CD12 if you O between 15-17. And forgive my ignorance, what is SMEP?

*Jen (b4m)*--I never get premature crosshairs with FF--I've had delayed reaction crosshairs, but not premature. As for BDing, we're just going while I'm in the mood this month. Even if it looks like clear O at CD14, I'm still going to BD on CD18, and CDs 20-23, to catch my normal O pattern in case I get false signs. Thank you and sticky baby dust luck to you! And I hope you feel better soon.

Although, [email protected] definition of quickie. In our relationship, I'M the one who's done fast and 17 minutes sounds like waaay too long for me, lol. Of course, way back during the honeymoon period (ironically over before we got married) we could seriously disappear for 6 _hours_ at a time. To me, a quickie is 5 minutes or less. And drawn out is no longer than a half hour--but I have an impatient toddler







But an hour and a half should be great for the swimmers! I usually give it five minutes before peeing, 15 at the most, but I'm prone to infection if I don't.

The server downtime today drove me nuts. I missed you ladies! Even when I'm not posting, I read everything.


----------



## Olerica

I think I scared everyone off....


----------



## cagnew

Hey All! Gonna try to do some personals before the meds knock me out (or dh yells at me that he is trying to sleep and the typing is keeping him awake).

jen(redheads): WOW. You must have a lot of will power. I don't know many ladies, especially the ones I have met on this board (and myself included) who could wait to find out. It makes sense though. I mean, you either are or you aren't, and a pg test isn't going to change it. Sometimes when I would test I would feel as though the test was in control... like it was going to responsible for a pregnancy. I guess that's being obessive... which I am totally guilty of when I am in ttc mode.

olerica: Not sure about the progesterone. My GUESS would be after you O. There is probably a website that could help you out though. FWIW, my boobs were sore within days of my first pg and that was my first sign. I think e/o is right though, it's too early since implantation probably wouldn't have taken place yet. I hope you caught the egg!

jen(b4m): LOL. I don't like to draw things out... I prefer quickies... like 10 mintues long maybe. I'm usually just tired. Oh, and I just read in Conception magazine that a woman's orgasm probably has little to do with increased chances of conceiving, so don't worry. GO SPERMIES!!!!

hazeleyes: You sound like you have an awesome doctor. I don't know what I think of mine at this point.... I am anxious to see what he has to say at my D&C follow-up. He was suppost to do some tests on me too, but I think he forgot to order them to be done. Kind of pissed me off.

Kellihope: Don't lose hope! It isn't over until AF shows. Some pregnancies just take longer to show up.

barose: I hope you feel better!

As for me, I feel pretty good. I started to have some painful cramps so I popped a couple of the pills they gave me. I think the reason I started cramping was because I gave dd a bath and had to do a lot of leaning and lifting. I hate taking the pain meds b/c they make me loopy.... Sorry if anything I wrote at this point doesn't make sense....

I am actually feeling very positive and optimistic about waiting until the summer to ttc. I think having the D&C has helped me deal with things much better. I am sooo happy that I have been having hardly any bleeding. When I mc'd naturally I bled FOREVER. I mean, I was still bleeding after 6 weeks.

Okay, I feel like I just wrote a bunch of jiberish and I am too tired to proof-read, so off to bed with me!


----------



## Sioko

Yay! for you Cagnew! I'm glad you feel better, and lot's of dust for next summer!!!







There ya go!

I was just thinking about how long we're all pregnant. For so many many women, they find out they're already preg. 4-6wks in, are pregnant for 9mo minus those weeks, then pop, a baby. But I've been pregnant for over a year now, and still no baby. We have it hard those of us who somehow missed that bus, but what a tumultuous journey it is walking and hiking and suffering to get to where they are, and I wonder who I would be if I weren't on this path right this second. Would I have the same desperate Love and appreciation for the babies I have now or would I still Love them as much but take them for granted because they were easy to get here??? There's a whole 'nother facet to me now. How one-sided was I before?? How innocent, how ignorant??? KWIM??

My boobs hurt soooooooooo much!!!!! Akkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!! And you know what?? My body heard me talking about the hunger and so tried to trick me this morning, but I'm ahead of it's little game.... oh yes, I'm not falling for it at all! There's a difference between hurting for food, and having it demanded! Ha! Gotcha!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
CD10 does sound a bit early... I'd start on CD12 if you O between 15-17. And forgive my ignorance, what is SMEP?

Sperm Meets Egg Plan: http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
I think cd12 sound much more reasonable too!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Would I have the same desperate Love and appreciation for the babies I have now or would I still Love them as much but take them for granted because they were easy to get here??? There's a whole 'nother facet to me now. How one-sided was I before?? How innocent, how ignorant??? KWIM??

I do know exactly what you mean. In fact, I know I took being pregnant for granted--I thought the journey was the hard part and because I managed to hold on last time, I figured I was safe.. I forgot that fear that kept me from bonding last time until I was 7 months along (I was pregnant for 10 months, by the by, lol) and even believing it until 5 months. This time, I knew by week three, lost on the first day of week six. Now I'm scared to believe I can do it again... but I'm insanely glad I have Lilly.


----------



## xakana

OMG, top of the page!!








:







:




























:







:







:





















:





















:




























:


----------



## zonapellucida

Jen it took me a week to get a BFP so there is hope!!


----------



## cagnew

Sioko: I know exactly what you mean! I look at dd now and I just want to hold her and not let her go. Everyone is in such a hurry for her to do new things and I just want her to be on pause for awhile. I never thought I would m/c. In fact, I complained my whole pg with her about every little ache and pain- what I would give to feel those again! Now, looking back, the pg seems like a miracle. I can't believe I carried a baby to term! I think I have always appreciated babies and the whole miracle of life, but now... yeah, it's different.

Oh, and don't worry- we WILL ALL have a successful pregnancy. Don't give up! In fact, I bet many of us go on to have more than one (more) baby.

I slept pretty rough last night. I am having a little trouble pee'ing I think. I feel all crampy when I try to go and it feels like it doesn't all come out. I started to worry, but then I passed a little clot or tissue or something, so I guess it's just normal post-d&c stuff. I am okay with the cramping as long as it's doing it's job. Did anyone else feel like this? Crampy when they pee? Sorry, tmi, but it hurt in the anal-hole-area....


----------



## boobs4milk

good thursday morning!

corrie- hugs. i had that pressure feeling down there, as well. it was similar to when i get a uti. drink some cranberry juice, jic! hugs, many hugs!

i have no innocence left when it comes to ttc and pg. i've dropped most expectations, too. some days i wonder if it will ever happen for us again.


----------



## fallriverfox

Good Morning!

*It's CD1 around here*. And I'm sick. Bleech, off to do the laundry.
















to all.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi all. nothing much to update here, just ttc







and trying to stay on the yoga wagon. it's hard when i have limited studio time and lots of paintings i'm trying to get done.

cagnew, that can happen when you pee, after a d&c, at least it happened to me, so i think it's normal at any rate. as for the other end of things, i'm not sure there. but the peeing, yeah it sucked. i hope you feel better soon. push fluids, it helps.

redheads-you are a stronger woman than i would be! i'd cave...

and those of you sick, you are now in good company. i'm so filled with snot i could scream. lol. started yesterday. hoping it's just a change in the weather!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hey gals.

*frf*: Sorry to hear about AF.









*corrie*: I most definitely had that sensation during my last m/c. I think there was just so much cramping that it was pushing on my bladder and causing it to spasm. When I went to pee, hardly anything came out. I also sometimes get that sensation for a day or two after a particularly vigorous BD - I think it just irritates that plumbing. I always worry that I am going to get a UTI, but it only comes to that maybe half the time when I get those symptoms. It could be that the D&C just irritated that area. Do they catheterize you for that procedure? Or it could be a UTI - especially if you are passing any blood in your urine. I would mention it to your doc though. Traditional Medicinals makes a great tea for urinary tract health.









*B4M*: I hear you. No innocence, but lots of fear.


----------



## chel

Yep, I so love on dd much more. She's growing like a weed. Everytime I have to buy new clothes I can't stop thinking of what that age gap would be if I have another dc.

Dh is going to be very busy at work this month again. I tried talking to him about being more consistant (everyother day CD 14-28) but work is so overwhelming he doesn't want to think about it. While he would like another one he doesn't want to have to plan it, and I think he's starting to get conerned that we can't have another. I'm pissed that I thought I O'd earlier than I did last cycle and gave in to BJ instead of BD'ing. This month no BJ past CD12! Luckily the work stuff ends at CD26, which, while crazy late for most of you, is 10 days before AF usually arrives for me.


----------



## joshs_girl

stupid website is being so funky, i keep losing my replies, so i'll just say love to all







and leave it at that before i through this thing out the window!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
stupid website is being so funky, i keep losing my replies, so i'll just say love to all







and leave it at that before i through this thing out the window!

Yeah, I have been having a hard time getting on and posting. It always says the server is busy. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
*It's CD1 around here*. And I'm sick. Bleech, off to do the laundry.









Sorry, foxy.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yeah, I have been having a hard time getting on and posting. It always says the server is busy. Anyone know what is going on?

I know! This is driving me crazy. The server is either too busy or it just times out and loses a big reply. MDC never used to have issues like this. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## barose

*joshs_girl & BlissfullyLoving* I construct all my posts in Word, copy and paste so in case MDC acts funky (which is often) I don't loose my posts/replies.

*Fallriverfox* I hope you feel better! I swear there is something going around on MDC. LOL

*boobs4milk* I know what you mean. I get so envious when women are so la de da about getting pregnant and having a baby, especially in TTC forums, and IRL. 'Its so easy and nothing can go wrong.' Bla! I shouldn't feel this way, but I cant help myself sometimes.

*Jmo*, thanks for the link!

*Sioko* I also think about how many babies were born since I started trying. Some are in grade school now and I'm still trying for #1. Thank goodness I started trying while I was young. I cant imagine being 10 years older (now 29 and going through this)

*Me* My fever went down a little and its down to 98.6. The funny thing our room isn't heated and I didn't feel especially hot. I'm still feeling a bit out of it and dizzy though. I hope this doesn't mess up my chance for ovulation in a few days. It shouldn't, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yeah, I have been having a hard time getting on and posting. It always says the server is busy. Anyone know what is going on?

Yeah, some server support folks are having a BAD WEEK. Sucks to be them, I'm thinking.








s, esp to you sickies

Gonna keep this short and cross my fingers that it gets out this time!


----------



## xakana

*frf*--sorry about AF!









Well, all that fertile CM and I didn't O... at least I didn't waste it







and BDing didn't seem like a chore this time.

Server--yeah, I've been having trouble, too, although I just go back and try again, risking a double post rather than risking losing the post and I open a new tab and do other stuff until it stops saying server busy (although I check for that by reloading this thread).


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Dh is going to be very busy at work this month again. I tried talking to him about being more consistant (everyother day CD 14-28) but work is so overwhelming he doesn't want to think about it. While he would like another one he doesn't want to have to plan it, and I think he's starting to get conerned that we can't have another. I'm pissed that I thought I O'd earlier than I did last cycle and gave in to BJ instead of BD'ing. This month no BJ past CD12! Luckily the work stuff ends at CD26, which, while crazy late for most of you, is 10 days before AF usually arrives for me.









I can SO relate with that, Chel. DH was so stressed this month. I told him we were going to BD every other day from CD12 through O, but we only got TWO in. Happily, one on O day and one a few days prior, but ug. Stress is such a killer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
stupid website is being so funky, i keep losing my replies, so i'll just say love to all







and leave it at that before i through this thing out the window!

Ug, me too. I'm just not as nice or supportive if I have to keep re-replying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Good Morning!

*It's CD1 around here*. And I'm sick. Bleech, off to do the laundry.














to all.

Sorry about CD1 and being sick. Hope you feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*joshs_girl & BlissfullyLoving* I construct all my posts in Word, copy and paste so in case MDC acts funky (which is often) I don't loose my posts/replies.

*boobs4milk* I know what you mean. I get so envious when women are so la de da about getting pregnant and having a baby, especially in TTC forums, and IRL. 'Its so easy and nothing can go wrong.' Bla! I shouldn't feel this way, but I cant help myself sometimes.

*Sioko* I also think about how many babies were born since I started trying. Some are in grade school now and I'm still trying for #1. Thank goodness I started trying while I was young. I cant imagine being 10 years older (now 29 and going through this)


I'm glad you are feeling better. I think if anything though being sick would delay your O day, right?

I know what you ladies mean about not taking anything for granted. I didn't even with my first pregnancy/mc. We'd been together 10 years and no real test positive pregnancy. I was in awe and shaking when I got that first ever positive. Now I know I can get pregnant and I don't know if I will. Sometimes I just want to say that I want one baby of mine and then I'll adopt - but I don't know if that's true. But I want a baby of my husband's and mine to love and hold.

It ticks me off when my sister says "well, I never tried and figured if it were meant to be that it would happen or not". But she's always been a bit cold (but is a great mom to her kids!) My other sister is sweet and does the platitudes thing because she doesn't know what to say, but she'll cry with me sometimes. I appreciate my nieces and nephews. I know I'm loved by the next generation. It's not all about this, but sometimes I wonder about what will happen when I'm gone... what will I leave behind? I guess (deep down) part of the reason is to say that I counted for something, I gave and carried on life.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Xak*: That totally happened to me last month. Copious amounts of fertile CM, yet no O. It was so confusing! Who knows what this month will hold. Not quite as much CM, but some interesting other stuff. I'm not getting my hopes up... but we are having a great time covering our bases







.

Server - Same trouble here. I just highlight and Ctrl+C (copy) everything I type before I click the "submit reply" button. That way, if it doesn't go through, all I have to do is Ctrl+V (paste) what I just wrote back into the reply box! (for a PC)

*Olerica*


----------



## barose

*CM question*: Today I noticed very little stretchy/egg white like CM. IT wasn't clear, but more of milky white color (sorry). Is this still considered fertile CM? Ovulation is probably still a few days away since I'm on CD 9, but I never had this before&#8230;


----------



## Carley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Sioko: I know exactly what you mean! I look at dd now and I just want to hold her and not let her go. Everyone is in such a hurry for her to do new things and I just want her to be on pause for awhile. I never thought I would m/c. In fact, I complained my whole pg with her about every little ache and pain- what I would give to feel those again! Now, looking back, the pg seems like a miracle. I can't believe I carried a baby to term! I think I have always appreciated babies and the whole miracle of life, but now... yeah, it's different.



I think about that every day. i was so naive with my daughter. i wish i could do it all over again & embrace all of the aspects of pregnancy. i hope to god i will have the opportunity to do it again.


----------



## cagnew

barose: I would say that it is fertile. It doesn't have to be clear, just stretchy and "lubricative." At least that's what the Creighton (spelled wrong) method teaches. I know that some cycles that is all I get- a little bit and it's milky. I am not sure but I think that's how I got pg with dd.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*CM question*: Today I noticed very little stretchy/egg white like CM. IT wasn't clear, but more of milky white color (sorry). Is this still considered fertile CM? Ovulation is probably still a few days away since I'm on CD 9, but I never had this before&#8230;

I've had cycles like this w/ no real EWCF. I would consider it fertile and bd every other day.


----------



## jmo

Top of the page!!!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I've had cycles like this w/ no real EWCF. I would consider it fertile and bd every other day.

Thanks *JMO* and *cagnew*!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Well ladies AF started late last night, soI'm not Pg this month. I was about 3 days late, so we'll have to see how Feb goes. To top it off, I went to the Drs today and I have strep throat! So I'll be taking antibiotics for 10 days. I'll see how I feel after that. Not real excited about Feb for some reason. Sorry to be a downer!

Hugs!
Jen


----------



## heatherh

*barose* - for the confusing stuff, I try to pay more attention to how it feels. Is it slippery? Then it's almost certainly fertile.








*momoftworedheads*! And I hope you get better soon.


----------



## jmo

Sorry about the bfn, jen. That sucks....I totally thought this was your month. Sorry on the strep throat too. Geez, you deserve some GOOD news about now, huh?


----------



## apmama2myboo

jen (tworedheads), sorry the old hag showed up. maybe next month will be magic for you. get well soon!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well ladies AF started late last night, soI'm not Pg this month. I was about 3 days late, so we'll have to see how Feb goes. To top it off, I went to the Drs today and I have strep throat! So I'll be taking antibiotics for 10 days. I'll see how I feel after that. Not real excited about Feb for some reason. Sorry to be a downer!

Hugs!
Jen


----------



## namaste_mom

Red Jen - sorry to see she found you. AF was 6 days late this time. I talked to the doctor about it and she said it was probably stress

frf - sorry to see AF found you also

Me- I've got the flu. Took my girl to see the dr today and she has the flu and pneumonia. I have about 6 prescriptions to fill for her. DH and DS do not have it yet but I have a prescription for Tamiflu for them both so that they can start fighting it before it starts. I'll post more when I get better.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well ladies AF started late last night, soI'm not Pg this month. I was about 3 days late, so we'll have to see how Feb goes. To top it off, I went to the Drs today and I have strep throat! So I'll be taking antibiotics for 10 days. I'll see how I feel after that. Not real excited about Feb for some reason. Sorry to be a downer!

Hugs!
Jen









I'm wondering if I have strep throat too. I've had a bad sore throat for two days but no cold symptoms. I'm keeping an eye on it.....Hope you feel better soon. Sorry about AF.


----------



## Olerica

*Momoftworedheads:* I'm sorry you got the visit. And the strep! Ug. and *Namaste Mom & Amy Doula:* Hope the three of you get better soon!

*Barose:* I saw your linkedin and checked it out. How cool is your business site! Can't wait till it's up and running!

And *Carley*, I love the photos. Have you ever done any modeling? Your photos under "ecstaticly homebirthed" are so beautiful.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...

1. We have been TTC and conceived 3 x since 11/05. None of these pregnancies have come to term. At what point would you go to an RE? My OB keeps telling me that these were all just flukes (especially the last loss) but I really do not know how much longer we can go on TTC with no results. It took 17 months to conceive Avery.

2. I had to have a D&E after I delivered Avery for a retained placenta that would NOT budge. Is it possible that my uterus was scraped in some way so that scar tissue has formed, making it harder for implantation to occur?

Thanks if you read all of this. You are the BEST!

Take care and have a wonderful night! Anyone BDing-hope you catch that egg!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...

1. We have been TTC and conceived 3 x since 11/05. None of these pregnancies have come to term. At what point would you go to an RE? My OB keeps telling me that these were all just flukes (especially the last loss) but I really do not know how much longer we can go on TTC with no results. It took 17 months to conceive Avery.

2. I had to have a D&E after I delivered Avery for a retained placenta that would NOT budge. Is it possible that my uterus was scraped in some way so that scar tissue has formed, making it harder for implantation to occur?

Thanks if you read all of this. You are the BEST!

Take care and have a wonderful night! Anyone BDing-hope you catch that egg!

Love and prayers,
Jen

I've always heard that two losses in a row are when you get referred for additional testing. After three I would definitely be headed for the RE. If there is a problem, they'll find it. If there isn't a problem, then they'll clear you and you can go on TTC, KWIM?







I'm sorry, I don't know your story, but why does the OB think they are "flukes"? Seems to me, three losses in a row should definitely be looked at closer.

As for your second question, I don't know a definite answer, but I'm sure its possible. I've never had a D&C, but I researched them when losing my baby, and every where I read said damage to the uterus is a possible complication. again









Liz


----------



## ScootchsMom

Question -

My hospital discharge papers said to not have sex for three weeks, but my bleeding stopped days ago, no infection, the u/s I had said everything was already cleared out, and I feel physically fine. I didn't need a D&C, so I don't get why it said to wait so long. Any ideas? (We BD'd last night, no problem with it)

Liz


----------



## fallriverfox

*momoftworedheads* Sorry to hear AF showed







I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,
I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...
1. We have been TTC and conceived 3 x since 11/05. None of these pregnancies have come to term. At what point would you go to an RE? My OB keeps telling me that these were all just flukes (especially the last loss) but I really do not know how much longer we can go on TTC with no results. It took 17 months to conceive Avery.
2. I had to have a D&E after I delivered Avery for a retained placenta that would NOT budge. Is it possible that my uterus was scraped in some way so that scar tissue has formed, making it harder for implantation to occur?

My OB said he will usually do an RE referal after 3 losses just becasue most women want one. But, he said that most often they just run a bunch of tests and come back w/ nothing. Personally, I think I'd want to see an RE after 3 losses (I kinda wanted to see one after 2 but I don't think insur would cover it). Like Liz said, it would be more for the peace of mind.
I don't know on the D&E....but it does seem very possible that there was some scaring.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Question -
My hospital discharge papers said to not have sex for three weeks, but my bleeding stopped days ago, no infection, the u/s I had said everything was already cleared out, and I feel physically fine. I didn't need a D&C, so I don't get why it said to wait so long. Any ideas? (We BD'd last night, no problem with it)

3 wks seems very excessive. My mw told us to wait until the bleeding stopped. I think that was 10 days or so. If you're up to it, then go for it.


----------



## cagnew

Jen: Sorry about AF. I would think it's time to see an RE. I am surprised your doc didn't have any tests done and just assumed they were flukes. That seems a little risky and insensitive to me.... And 17 months is a long time to ttc. Have you ever had anything tested? Maybe it's just a simple hormone problem. Ever had your progesterone tested? Sorry... guess I am asking more questions than I am answering. I have no idea about the scarring....

Scootchsmom: When I had my natural m/c, we didn't wait to bd and everything was fine. I think doctors just say things sometimes to cover their butts.

frf: sorry about the new cycle starting









WOW. It seems like everyone is getting sick around here! I feel like I am just waiting to come down with whatever my dh had. I feel fine so far.... I really hope dd doesn't get it though; it's so hard on little ones.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...

First







I'm sorry about AF!! Second, yes, scraping could cause problems, which is why I'm anti-D&C unless medically necessary (which yours was). But it doesn't mean you won't ever catch it. Yeah, I'd see an RE if that's possible. Three is the magic number for miscarriages--at three, they're looking for a problem. Lilly took me 18 months to conceive, so I know how you feel there (mine was due to the depo refusing to leave my system)...

*Liz-*-they don't want you getting pregnant right away, because the baby will have a severely reduced chance of viability, but your fertility should be higher than usual.

*My turn* to get sick... not with a virus (I don't think) but enough that I had to call DH home after only a half hour at work, because I couldn't take care of Lilly. I couldn't move, I was so weak and when I move my eyes, I feel like I'm falling... it started with an ocular migraine, moved into a traditional migraine and DH thinks it's a sinus infection. I'm just hoping it gets over with fast... I've been miserable. And I have pains in my abdomen now, but that could be IBS (though it doesn't usually cause me pain). Ugh... glad today isn't a BD day... tomorrow, though... I better feel better...


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...

1. We have been TTC and conceived 3 x since 11/05. None of these pregnancies have come to term. At what point would you go to an RE? My OB keeps telling me that these were all just flukes (especially the last loss) but I really do not know how much longer we can go on TTC with no results. It took 17 months to conceive Avery.

2. I had to have a D&E after I delivered Avery for a retained placenta that would NOT budge. Is it possible that my uterus was scraped in some way so that scar tissue has formed, making it harder for implantation to occur?

Thanks if you read all of this. You are the BEST!

Take care and have a wonderful night! Anyone BDing-hope you catch that egg!

Love and prayers,
Jen

I'm sorry about AF arriving







Yes, I would see, and personally have seen, an RE after 3 losses. My losses also seemed like "flukes", but the RE ended up finding some abnormalities that may explain the losses. Has your ob done the basic tests - hormonal, clotting?

Liz, we just waited til I stopped bleeding.

frf, sorry AF showed









SO sorry about all the sickies!!! I hope you all feel better soon.

Too tired to think any more... Off to bed!


----------



## i0lanthe

gosh so many of y'all are sick! Big "get well soon" thoughts from me.

I have a new BBT (to replace the one that my kids have hidden, somewhere in this house) and can chart temps again! yay! I missed the totally-groundless feeling of power.







I've been having a hard time getting on and/or successfully posting as I see some others have too but I did get to read all the posts.

Jen - sorry about AF. I've read on some fertility doctor's blog that the chances of scarring are really pretty low, but I can only assign "read-it-on-a-blog"-level reliability to this information... heh. After 3 I think I would want to see an RE to feel like I am doing something (whether it turns out to be a useful something or not.)


----------



## Olerica

Hope everyone feels better soon...

and that I can get some sleep. I woke out of a dead sleep and am having the worst time getting myself to settle back down enough to go back to sleep now.


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone...:yawning:









Momoftworedheads, sorry AF arrived







:
I think I would consult an RE at this point - what could it hurt? And the chances of scarring from a D & C are very low. Anecdotally, in the time I've been on MDC, I've never heard of anyone having this difficulty. Please try not to worry about this!







Feel better soon, too!

Olerica, I hope you were able to get back to sleep. Insomnia is the worst!

Scootchsmom, I would make sure you've really stopped bleeding. We waited until we got the go ahead after a physical exam post-op (2 weeks later, I think) at the OB's...I think it's about the risk of infection for you. We were told to wait a cycle (the OB was frank about not needing to wait longer physically)...

Amydoula and Namastemom (and anyone else feeling crummy), Take care of yourselves. It's such a drag to be sick. Who has time, anyway?!


----------



## politys

Josh'sGirl,

When you have a chance, can you move me to Waiting to Know, 3DPO?

Thanks so much!


----------



## zonapellucida

Congrats on the BFPs!

Jen sorry she showed


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

I have some questions, I hope you wouln't mind pondering...

1. We have been TTC and conceived 3 x since 11/05. None of these pregnancies have come to term. At what point would you go to an RE? My OB keeps telling me that these were all just flukes (especially the last loss) but I really do not know how much longer we can go on TTC with no results. It took 17 months to conceive Avery.

2. I had to have a D&E after I delivered Avery for a retained placenta that would NOT budge. Is it possible that my uterus was scraped in some way so that scar tissue has formed, making it harder for implantation to occur?

Thanks if you read all of this. You are the BEST!

Take care and have a wonderful night! Anyone BDing-hope you catch that egg!

Love and prayers,
Jen

Hi Jen,
My doctor and also from what I've read, says after 3 consecutive m/c are cause for testing, sometimes they will even do the testing after 2 in a row.
Amy


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Question -

My hospital discharge papers said to not have sex for three weeks, but my bleeding stopped days ago, no infection, the u/s I had said everything was already cleared out, and I feel physically fine. I didn't need a D&C, so I don't get why it said to wait so long. Any ideas? (We BD'd last night, no problem with it)

Liz

Even after having a D&C my doctor said only to wait until the bleeding stopped, but to not TTC for two cycles. So we were having protected sex within a week and a half of my surgery.


----------



## joshs_girl

redjen - go see an re. most insurance (as long as you aren't in an hmo) don't require you to have a referral. you most definitely need to see someone besides your ob. even if they just run tests and nothing comes back, then you will know it was just crapp luck and that knowledge is worth a lot i think. plus, it could be something as simple as a clotting disorder that you could treat with aspirin. i'm sorry, but your ob doesn't sound very caring or knowledgeable. especially if they haven't tested any of your babies. and i am so so so sorry about af.

scarring is a complication from any type of surgery - so i'd ask for an u/s to rule that out for sure.

liz - i think the wait time is to give a chance for everythign to heal up tso you won't introduce any infection. three weeks is odd though - i've heard two most of the time.

i0lanthe - welcome back to charting!

politys - yay for oin'g!!


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, jen!!!!

get well soon, everyone.

i got my opk's from saveontests.com i peed on two yesterday...i read that you could use them any time after fmu but then another site said to wait until after 3 pm?!?! the first one was light, the second even lighter. i think i already o'ed, so i would only get a bright line BEFORE o? i'm confused! i thought that the line would get darkerer and the lighter, like fading in/fading out?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Welp. We're sick too. You guys are contagious!!! LOL. DD has a funny rash and a high fever. I've just had some crud in my thoat for a few days that I am fighting with tons of OJ, tea, zinc and a concoction made from lemon juice and zest, cayenne pepper, fresh garlic, fresh ginger, tart cherry juice, and honey. It's too spicy for DD though. Be gone bugs!! (If I were a bug I'd be running like [email protected]#$ from that concoction







).

*redhead Jen*: I agree with everyone. I would totally go see an RE. It would help answer some questions and ease your mind at the least. My OB refers patients who have had 2 consecutive losses - she thinks it is cruel to make people wait for 3.

*B4M*: I have definitely noticed that the intensity varies if you take it at different times during the day. If you can, I would recommend testing once in the afternoon and once in the evening. I was testing once in the evening and my two darkest lines (although still negative) happened on CD 11 and 12 and I think that I may have caught the surge on its way up and back down - thus totally missing the peak. Every test since has been even lighter.

Which brings me to my chart. I don't believe it. No way. Could the soy really have worked to bring O up from CD 20+?!?!? All signs point to yes, with the exception of those OPKs which I described above. I am not banking on it yet. I'll see in a few weeks. Knowing me, my body just tried to O but couldn't or something.


----------



## kgrands

Hey everyone,

Checking in here - I've been charting this cycle and I need some chart stalkers to help me out!









It looks like my weight loss has effected my O date which is cool but I'm not sure if FF is telling me the truth.







What do you all think?

Help!

TIA


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hey *Katie*. Do you take your temperature at the exact same time every day? If not, that may be causing the fluctuations. It looks to me like you could have O'd then or maybe a little later than what is indicated. Congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## heatherh

So many questions that I can't answer!

*B4M* - Until you've used the OPKs for a few months, it might be kind of confusing. I usually do a test around 10am and another after work. Usually I get an actual positive this way. You could do a third later at night, too. At least you can figure out if you slowly get darker and darker lines or if it's a BAM suddenly it's dark.

Must not get hopes up too high, but check out today's temp spike. Whoa. CD7 and my temp went up .4 over all post-O temps so far.







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Thanks to everyonw who answered my questions. You ladies are very intelligent here! I love it!

I do have a clotting disorder, MTHFR. I am homozygous. However, my homocysteine level is NORMAL. I had testing done for lupus, thyroid, etc by my Peri a month ago. All the testing was normal. Peri told me he wouldn't see me again until I was over 12 weeks pregnant. I just do not want to TTC for the rest of this year and them my OB tell me I can go to a RE after that. There is an amazing guy here in Philly. I am going to call him today and see what the wait is like. Thanks!

Also, thanks for the support on my D&E questions. I am just really concerned. I feel like my body no longer works, KWIM? I'll update you once I speak to the RE.

Since I had 1 ist tri loss and 1 2nd tri loss, they told me at Peri and OB, they wouldn't worry unless I had another 2nd tri loss. Then our last loss was at 5 weeks 4 days so that they don't even count it, lovely huh?

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Hey *Katie*. Do you take your temperature at the exact same time every day? If not, that may be causing the fluctuations. It looks to me like you could have O'd then or maybe a little later than what is indicated. Congrats on the weight loss!!










Thanks for the congrats! It was only 16 pounds so I was a little surprised to see such a change in my cycle (from 34 days - down to 29!).

I take my temp btwn 5:45am and 6:30 am. I've done some experimenting and found that my temp doesn't change in that short of time. If I'm over an hour late taking my temp then I see inaccuracies. My DH wasn't too happy during the experimenting days! lol

It's such a different chart then my other cycles which I guess is what's confusing me (last time I charted was September) - I used to get a clear temp shift and FF would count that as my O time.

So much for one month of charting giving me all of the answers!









Thanks for your help!


----------



## barose

Thanks *Olerica*!

*Me*: My temp is (way) down and I think I should be Oing any day now according to my CM. I'm feeling some pain in my left ovary. I hope this is it! DP is doing a 3 day intense workshop starting today so I hope this doesn't mess up our BD chances (him being fatigued). I'm going to be driving him up to Marin tomorrow morning (about a 30 minute drive) and picking him up at about 10:30PM to ease the pressure. Keep your fingers crossed that we don't miss it!


----------



## xakana

*boob Jen--*The formula is--not your fmu, and two hours after eating or drinking anything, preferably in the afternoon, for OPKs. And I never got any line after O'ing, but we're all different. The line doesn't matter until it's as dark as the test line, since the amount of hormone in your body can vary, but should always be there.

*Chesa*--Clear O on CD14 or CD15.

*Heather*--what a good looking spike!

*Barose*--good luck!

*me:* I had no idea how stressed I was over money until spending nearly $3K on debt today (our tax return money) just made me feel relaxed and relieved... I hope that means no more migraines...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
hugs, jen!!!!

get well soon, everyone.

i got my opk's from saveontests.com i peed on two yesterday...i read that you could use them any time after fmu but then another site said to wait until after 3 pm?!?! the first one was light, the second even lighter. i think i already o'ed, so i would only get a bright line BEFORE o? i'm confused! i thought that the line would get darkerer and the lighter, like fading in/fading out?

Oh, Jen - I forgot to add that if you have an elevated LH:FSH ratio, you will probably see a line throughout your cycle. It will just be very light then get dark near O then light again. Not that this should be used for diagnosing such a condition...


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Thanks *Olerica*!

*Me*: My temp is (way) down and I think I should be Oing any day now according to my CM. I'm feeling some pain in my left ovary. I hope this is it! DP is doing a 3 day intense workshop starting today so I hope this doesn't mess up our BD chances (him being fatigued). I'm going to be driving him up to Marin tomorrow morning (about a 30 minute drive) and picking him up at about 10:30PM to ease the pressure. Keep your fingers crossed that we don't miss it!









Have fun you little stress reliever, you!


----------



## boobs4milk

thank you, heather, chesa, and xak for the opk advice!

today's test is stark white, so i *think* i might have caught the tail-end of the whole process yesterday? ff will give me cross-hairs for wed. if my temp is up in the a.m. i'm suspecting it will be, since it's only ever this high post-o.

i'm just sad that i didn't get to use them this time. oh, well. i still have 22 of them in the cupboard.

hoping you all feel better. we are doing some long overdue house repairs this weekend and i'm still feeling like yuck!

thinking of kati, rach, corrie, holly, marelle, meredyth, kimberly and all of the grads that i sorely miss!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Which brings me to my chart. I don't believe it. No way. Could the soy really have worked to bring O up from CD 20+?!?!? All signs point to yes, with the exception of those OPKs which I described above. I am not banking on it yet. I'll see in a few weeks. Knowing me, my body just tried to O but couldn't or something.

wow.....your chart looks fabulous...that is so amazing! I totally think you O'd. Don't listen to those silly opks. And major props to you and your dh for all those nights in a row! That's some stamina.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Must not get hopes up too high, but check out today's temp spike. Whoa. CD7 and my temp went up .4 over all post-O temps so far.







:

Oh my, another gorgeous chart!! Are you gonna get all triphasic on us???


----------



## joshs_girl

yay yay yay yay for all the early O'ers we have going on!! that's so fabulous - and goes to show it can be just the tiniest things to have the biggest impact!

i wanted to show yall a picture (i don't think i've shared it here before) as i know a lot of us are struggling with weight, etc.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...41739051427090

the picture on the left is five weeks with my twins - the right is five weeks with poppy. i'd only lost four scale pounds, but over *seven* inches in my waist. so don't get discouraged if you only see a small scale change - make sure to take some measurements as well and you might see a bigger difference that way.

also, today, i was out having lunch with some girlfriends and we went to a fab store here called a woman's work. i've not shopped there before, so when i bought something, they asked name, address, was i expecting, due date, etc. i gave them the answers, but could only think the whole time, i hope i don't call you in a week asking you to take me off your lists. this is so much much harder than i ever imagined it could be.

geez - all about me today or what? sorry.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati-You look great in your pics! You can definitely see the difference. Way to go!!!

Just think about Poppy growing and seeing her! Don't think about anything else when you give the info!!

barose-hope DH isn't too tired to BD!

Chesa-Thanks for that recipe. I am going to try it for my nasty throat. That wouls have to kick this bug out!

Hugs to everyone that needs one!

Hope everyone who is BDing catches that egg!

I called the RE, I got the first appt which is March 25th. So, I'll be going to the RE when I should have a newborn. It's going to be emotional! We are not going to TTC until after I go see him.

Take care and have a great night!

Jen


----------



## Julia Rose

I've finally looked through TCOYF and I have a question about temping. She says to do it only after three solid hours of sleep. I spend half the night on the floor of DS's room and he wakes up at 5, 6, and 7 AM, and so do I, so I don't really have three straight hours in the morning. Do those of you who temp think I should forego temping for now? What would you do?


----------



## chel

*julia* I've had decent results temping after several hours of sleep. I often wake around 3pm and just temp then, as I often toss and turn for the rest of the night.

so if you spend the last half of the night with your ds, I would temp before you go to his room


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Oh my, another gorgeous chart!! Are you gonna get all triphasic on us???

I hope so! I've been triphasic before and it didn't mean anything, but not like THIS. Trying to remain calm. No symptoms... I hope I hope I hope!







: It just looks so good compared to the others! I'm just way too excited









*momoftworedheads* - I hoper March 25th is here before you know it!

*Julia Rose* - Since I'm a night owl, I sometimes take my temp after only 1 hour of sleep, but I have to take it at about the same time for the most consistent temps and clearest temp shift. I think it depends on the person. If I were you, I'd give it a shot. Maybe take it the first time he wakes around 5? When he wakes, do you just roll around a bit or do you have to do a full on get up, walk around, etc? If it's pretty short and/or you don't have to really get UP, you might be able to temp at 7. Never know until you try...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Wholey moley, *Katherine*! You look FANTASTIC!!!!!! Such an inspiration!!

*Julia*: I'd give it a try and temp before you go into DS's room.

So I am dreading tomorrow morning when I take my temp to find out: "Uh, no. You didn't O. Just a cruel trick!" That is what the protective, wounded, defensive side of me is thinking. Then there is a new, very meek, little side of me that is trying to have some hope and faith in G-d and the universe. That little side is saying "Have some faith. It will be okay."


----------



## skybluepink02

I've got a question for you ladies. How long after your m/c did it take for you're period to come back? I know it hasn't been long in my case, but I'm so anxious for it to come back so I can try again.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I've got a question for you ladies. How long after your m/c did it take for you're period to come back? I know it hasn't been long in my case, but I'm so anxious for it to come back so I can try again.

Well I had a D&C on Jan.4th still no AF here.....Doctor said it should come within 4-6 weeks of surgery but could take 3 months. Depends on what the hormones feel like doing, sigh. I'm hoping its soon for both of us! I'll update when she arrives. One of the only times in my life I'll be excited to see her


----------



## ScootchsMom

Thanks to everyone for there answers









We're not going to TTC until after AF shows for the first time, but was confused about no sex for 3 weeks since everywhere else I've read said at the most 2 weeks.

Hugs to all you ladies waiting for BFP and to O right now. And hugs to all the mommas waiting for that first AF (like me) so that we can get back on the TTC wagon









Liz


----------



## hannybanany

Oh wow, Katherine, you look incredible!

kgrands, congrats on the weight loss!

Hearing about, and seeing ya'lls success is very motivating!

JenReds, yay for the RE appt!

Julia, could you temp at 5 before going into DS's room?

Skyblue, usually AF arrives 4-6 weeks later. Mine have always been right on schedule - 30-33 days after the m/c.


----------



## Olerica

*Josh's Girl:* Love the photos. Congratulations on the inch loss! I'm so sorry that it's scarry, keep holding in there. We believe in you and Poppy!

*Chesa:* I hope you keep giving strength to that little voice. Big hugs to you!

*heatherh:* - I do hope that your tri-phasic continues to be promising.

*momoftworedheads:* March 25th will be here before you know it! Hugs to you too.

*skybluepink:* I had my 10 week natural mc on 12/5 and bled for about 7 days. My first AF came in on 1/15.


----------



## meredyth0315

Been lurking a lot and saw Jen's post and wanted to say I miss you guys, but have just been quiet. I feel good and Peanut seems to be good, so I'm just going with the flow. I do have awesome news - I now have almost 4 leads on providers that may VBA2C me!!! I've been excited since yesterday and will start scheduling appts next week. I feel now like there's tangible hope







One of the OB's is actually going up against the hospital to fight for more VBAC's to be done, so maybe there will be a slight shift, but it's a start.

*Katie* I was right there with you, I lost 18 lbs and it knocked me right back into a 35-40 day cycle which for me was awesome and was enough to get a BFP. Don't downplay your weight loss, it's a big achievement woman, be proud!!!!

*Kati* I said it in the other thread, but you're looking good mama







I don't mean this in a wrong way, but you just look so much happier in the Poppy picture. I have the girl feeling with Poppy, too









*Chesa* I swear you O'd!!!

*Heather* Sure is a pretty little chart you've got there









*Jen Red* I just want to give you a big hug







You have such wonderful encouraging things to say to everyone, you're just so special and I wish the best of everything to you









*Xak* Boy do I hear you on the tax return! We're trying to keep a good portion in the bank for when I'm on maternity leave and it looks like my company may be shutting down in the near future, so it's a little stressing to say the least







: But I'm glad to hear that you're getting relief from it!

*Me* Since we were talking weight and all, at my last appt on the 30th, my weight hasn't changed at all, but I sure do look like I've gained:
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...1011wks004.jpg

This is at 10 weeks. Heaven help me at 36+ weeks... God willing I get there







:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I've finally looked through TCOYF and I have a question about temping. She says to do it only after three solid hours of sleep. I spend half the night on the floor of DS's room and he wakes up at 5, 6, and 7 AM, and so do I, so I don't really have three straight hours in the morning. Do those of you who temp think I should forego temping for now? What would you do?

I often temp after less than 3 hrs and I haven't noticed a huge difference. I would temp at 5 when your ds first wakes up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I've got a question for you ladies. How long after your m/c did it take for you're period to come back? I know it hasn't been long in my case, but I'm so anxious for it to come back so I can try again.

AF returned 33 days after my last m/c. I think 4-6 wks is pretty typical.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
I do have awesome news - I now have almost 4 leads on providers that may VBA2C me!!! I've been excited since yesterday and will start scheduling appts next week. I feel now like there's tangible hope







One of the OB's is actually going up against the hospital to fight for more VBAC's to be done, so maybe there will be a slight shift, but it's a start.

Such awesome news, meredyth!!!! Cute little bump you got going on there too!

*redjen*, that's great you were able to see an RE relatively soon. (I'm sure it feels like forever away, but Feb is a short month and it'll be here before you know it).

kati, congrats on all those inches, girl....you look great!


----------



## joshs_girl

skybluepink - I had my d&c on august 3rd - spotted/bled for 20 days, O'd on CD30, and af showed on CD43.

julia - try just temping whenever you wake up. if you don't see a clear shift or a clear pattern, then it might not work for you. for me, i know that it really didn't matter how much sleep i got, as long as i temped when i first woke up.

chesa -

Quote:

That little side is saying "Have some faith. It will be okay.
have faith, it will be okay









mere - yay for the vbac2 opportunity!! and your bump is adorable!!

me - eight weeks today







this is going to be my hardest week - i don't have a doctor's appointment scheduled for this week. so it's going to be hard for me to break that, as i've at least had blood drawn or an u/s every week of this pregnancy so far.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Mornin' ladies. Thanks for all the kind words regarding my chart. Last night I just had this feeling that this morning's temp would disappoint me, just because I had started to get my hopes up. Well, sure enough it did. My temp spike yesterday could have been related to the little virus I had (although I had been even sicker in previous cycles and never had a spike like that). This morning's was much lower, but not below the coverline. I slept awfully last night, especially from 4am on. FF didn't take away the crosshairs, but I am still very cautious about being excited. It just seems unbelievable that me, a historically late Oer (the theorized cause of my m/cs), would be so fortunate as to O at a healthy time. Too good to be true. But have a little faith, have a little faith, trust, trust...

*Meredyth*: So good to "see" you! Thanks for checking in and congrats on the VBA2C leads!!!

*katherine*: Hurray for 8 weeks!! We are holding your hand, sweety.


----------



## politys

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! I've got some work to do (writing and grading)







:, but we're planning a little relaxation tonight when we're done (DH is an academic too)&#8230;And I'll get a run in. Forgive me if I forget anyone, I did my best to keep up on everyone's news! Thinking of you all.

*Josh'sGirl*, you look great! Thanks for sharing those photos with us. Was exercise a key for you? What did you do?
This is going to be a GREAT week! Try to take time to relax throughout (tea, meditation, yoga, and vent/worry to us. We're right here with you. Poppy will be just fine! She's definitely a







!









*Chessie*, I'm sorry your temp went back down&#8230;but remember, you never know what will happen tomorrow! You're doing all you can, that's for sure&#8230;







:

*Skypinkblue*, it took about a month for my AF to return after our loss. Here's to AF's arrival, as soon as possible. For *Amydoula* too (by the way, how are you feeling? Any better?)







:

How are you doing, *Namastemom*? I hope the worst of being ill is over&#8230;







:

Hi *Zona*









Hi *IOlanthe*









*Boobs4milk*, I have no help to offer - sorry! I've never used OPKs&#8230;at least not yet.









*Juliarose*, I don't think it matters when you temp, as long as it is at the same time. I agree with JMO's







- 5 am sounds good to me too. I think another important factor is hitting your sleep cycle at about the same time, so after about the same # of hours of sleep

*JMO*, what's up with you?









*Hanny*? How are you today?









*Scootchsmom* - here's a hug for you too!









Hi *Che*l!









*HeatherH* - your chart does look insanely good! Yea!!!







:

*Momoftworedheads* - Way to be proactive about the RE!









*Olerica*, just saying hey!









*Xa*k - $ issues can be so stressful! What a relief.









*Meredith*, Hi!!! You've been missed!!! I'm glad you and Peanut are doing so well. Excellent news about the VBA2C progess - you go girl!!! Someone definitely looks pregnant







I can't wait to look like that too









*Kgrands*, it looks like you might have O'd on CD23, but only time will tell!







:

*Barose*, good luck catching the egg!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
It just seems unbelievable that me, a historically late Oer (the theorized cause of my m/cs), would be so fortunate as to O at a healthy time. Too good to be true. But have a little faith, have a little faith, trust, trust...










for having faith, Chessie!!! Lead the way!!! You're totally right!


----------



## boobs4milk

: politys have fun grading!

chesa-







s one temp is not the end of the world and can not be taken as a sign on it's own! your chart looks great!! and your bd timing is awesome!

heather- great chart. woot woot!

kati- WOWZA! you look awesome!

skyblue- my 'cycle' following d&c (counted that day as cd 1) was 35 days.

jen- holding you in my good thoughts for an awesome appt.

meredyth-







s! that's awesome about the vba2c dr's. i just tell ladies that it doesn't matter how the babies get here, all that matters is that they are here!!!

julia-i temp when i wake up after 3 hrs. sleep. sometimes it's at 5 am, sometimes 7. hth!

amy and liz-







s waiting is hard!








: jenna! watching your chart, too!

me- i'm having weirdness going on 'down stairs.' my cp is now the lowest all cycle? i'm confuddled! we bd this a.m. and will for the next few days just to be sure. bleh. i wish we had a pop-out timer on our belly buttons to indicate O.


----------



## boobs4milk

oh and if KIMBERLY is reading...happy 9 weeks!!!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i'm having weirdness going on 'down stairs.' my cp is now the lowest all cycle? i'm confuddled! we bd this a.m. and will for the next few days just to be sure. bleh. i wish we had a pop-out timer on our belly buttons to indicate O.

Me too! My cp this month was nonexistent on O day too. You guys are definitely covering your bases! Your chart looks awesome!


----------



## cagnew

skybluepink: It took me 3 months to get my period after a natural m/c. I am hoping this time will be much faster. 3 months was torture. However, most women get theirs within a month, it seems, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## politys

Hi Cagnew!!! Congrats on top of the page luck to you!!!







:














:














:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i'm having weirdness going on 'down stairs.' my cp is now the lowest all cycle? i'm confuddled! we bd this a.m. and will for the next few days just to be sure. bleh. i wish we had a pop-out timer on our belly buttons to indicate O.

Now that would be nice. I have major issues determining cp. Sometimes I think it's really low then later that same day it's high??? Your chart does look good though!!!

*chesa* Bummer about the temp drop, BUT it's still above the coverline. I don't think all hope is lost for the "early" O. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell for sure.







:

Cd11 for me...think I'll start the opk's tomorrow. So afternoon is the best time, right? I do not think I can go the recommded 3 hours w/o peeing though. Weak bladder!


----------



## Amydoula

Thanks everyone for your concern. I am feeling better, I think it was the flu I just beat it off with all the supplements I'm already taking plus a lot of elderberry syrup. No fever today finally and I have some energy back. Still no AF either.... I'm at 5 weeks 1 day since D&C.

So glad all the preggie moms are doing well!








to everyone that needs one.
Have a good day!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Cd11 for me...think I'll start the opk's tomorrow. So afternoon is the best time, right? I do not think I can go the recommded 3 hours w/o peeing though. Weak bladder!

Just don't eat or drink between and 2 hours should be fine. It worked for me that way.

Good luck to everyone BDing right now (I'm hoping I O'd yesterday--I was crampy and now my temp is up, but it could just be my normal fluctuation). Hooray for all the preggers peeking in! And







to all those AF dropped in on!


----------



## Julia Rose

*skybluepink,* I got AF 28 days exactly after my D&C. I'm pretty sure I didn't O, though. In fact I didn't feel as if I O'd for a few cycles The periods were bright red blood, not the usual texture of a real period, I thought. After that first cycle, too, I had some weird short cycles -- one was 14 days, so clearly not a real cycle with O. My hormones, I think, were all over the map.

Thanks everyone for the temping tips. I go into DS's room the first time he wakes up around 4, but he does't really wake up and get up until around 7, so I suppose I'll temp then. Do you guys use a BBT thermometer? Where do you get them?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 

Thanks everyone for the temping tips. I go into DS's room the first time he wakes up around 4, but he does't really wake up and get up until around 7, so I suppose I'll temp then. Do you guys use a BBT thermometer? Where do you get them?

Hi Julia Rose,

I do, and I think others do as well. I simply ordered it from Drugstore.com. It's lavender, and by BD: http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...512&catid=9701

It's worked pretty well. I have no complaints. It beeps slowly if it's staying in the right place, beeps to let you know if it's ready to check, and lights up - all of which come in handy if you're half-asleep! Although you might not want one that beeps since it might wake others up!


----------



## namaste_mom

*Booby Jen* - I would love a pop out timer on my belly button!!!! It would definitely take away on the guess work.

*Politys* - yes, the worst is over. DD is also sick with the flu and pneumonia. I've been taking care of her. Good luck on the writing and grading -- I find it impossible to do either, though I'm a non-functioning academic right now. I just come and sit in my office.

*Chessie* - I hope you do O at a healthy time







:

OK, so in order to get the above dude with fingers crossed you have to write fingersx and to me that looks like finger sx and I thought "How do fingers have s*x?" Guess I've got a one track mind.

*Kati* - YEah on 8 weeks ... that is soooo awesome!!!

*Meredyth* - I hope you get that VBAC

*Heather* - I hope for you too!!! Here is some finger s*x







:

*Red Jen* - March 25 will come soon. I'm sad that you are not going to TTC for the next 2 months because for some reason I feel emotionally attached to you. Maybe I won't get pg until you do or something. Why don't they count the 5wk4d loss?

I finally met with my OB at 11 weeks after Norah died. She did run some tests. Apparently, one of the tests for the MTHFR clotting disorder came back inconclusive. I gave more blood to retest for this and also my thyroid. She thought I might have some PP thyroid issues.

*Heather* - what was that thyroid website again??


----------



## boobs4milk

namaste_mom- continued 'get wells' to you and yours.

i use a regular thermometer and temp under my arms. i talked with my ob and he said that consistency is key to determining the fertile stages. taking my temp vaginally just weirds me out!

oh, i got another stark white opk. i'm going to trust ff and say that i o'ed cd 14, my earliest confirmed o to date. could it be the supplements already working (started them on cd 3)? i got a faint line on the opk on thur, stark white friday and today.


----------



## heatherh

Thanks for the encouragement you guys. Temp was down a touch this morning, but I'm still clearly tri-phasic eligible.

*meredyth0315* - yeah for all your good news!









*joshs_girl* - Yeah for not needing any appointments this week. Lil' Poppy is doing just fine. We'll help get you through the week.

*ChesapeakeBorn* -







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i'm having weirdness going on 'down stairs.' my cp is now the lowest all cycle? i'm confuddled! we bd this a.m. and will for the next few days just to be sure. bleh. i wish we had a pop-out timer on our belly buttons to indicate O.

THAT is an excellent idea! LOL

*Amydoula* and *namaste_mom*- Glad you're on the mend!

*Julia Rose* - I use the BD thermometer, too. I would temp before you get up - so it looks like 4 might be the best time.

*namaste_mom* - finger s*x







: ha ha ha ha ha ha The thyroid site is http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com.

*boobs4milk* - Hope you O'd!







:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Thanks for the encouragement you guys. Temp was down a touch this morning, but I'm still clearly tri-phasic eligible.

Oh your chart just looks so pretty, heather!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Aww, thanks


----------



## cagnew

Grrr. I am in a bad mood for some reason. Dd woke up and wouldn't go back to sleep for a very long time and it was one of those evenings when I just really wanted to be done for the day. And for some reason I have been very...uh... aroused the last two days and we can't do anything b/c I have to wait until 2 weeks after the d&c, so we have a long time to wait. So annoying. I'm irritated at our financial situation too. I am sick of everything being so freaking tight, and yet there doesn't seem to be anything i can do bring in extra money. I don't want to put dd in daycare, and even if I did we couldn't afford it... I would basically be working to pay for childcare, which defeats the purpose. I would just like to be able to buy a few things without having to worry how it's going effect the rest of the budget.

I better just get to bed. I know I'm just cranky and rambling b/c I am tired. I'll probably wake up tomorrow and delete this post entirely


----------



## kgrands

meredyth0315 said:


> *Katie* I was right there with you, I lost 18 lbs and it knocked me right back into a 35-40 day cycle which for me was awesome and was enough to get a BFP. Don't downplay your weight loss, it's a big achievement woman, be proud!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I'm super happy about my weight loss - I just never thought that it would possibly effect my cycle this much.
> 
> Politys - You're right - only time will tell - which is the worst part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was confused by FF prediction but I guess it has to do with my coverline. We'll see in a couple of days I guess.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the analysis. Just got off the longest nursing shift of my life! Everything that could have gone wrong...did.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*corrie*: Big hugs. I am so glad we can all come here to vent when we have a rough day. I hope you had a good night's sleep.

Me
Temp dip below the coverline. But here is what I am thinking. I had such a big temp drop during that estrogen surge pre-O. Last night I had a bit of pink-tinged wet CM so I looked it up in TCOYF and found this:

_"WET CERVICAL FLUID WELL AFTER OVULATION
After ovulation, there is a second smaller surge of estrogen well into the luteal phase, which occasionally causes a day or two of wet cervical fluid. *This often coincides with a temporary drop in temperatures.* It is not an indication of returning fertility."_

FF doesn't seem to know about this and will take my crosshairs away if I tell it about the wet CM. But I am hoping (hoping?! did I say hoping?!) that what TCOYF says is a the case. Makes sense. I even had a tiny tiny bit of ferning on the saliva test, which only happens because of estrogen surging. Plus, my OPKs are lighter than they were before my supposed O date. So it wouldn't make sense that my body is gearing up to try and O again if it couldn't the first time. But if I am wrong, this is going to be another looonnnggg cycle.

I am not confident enough to start the progesterone yet. I am going to wait and see if my temps come back up. My RE feels that an earlier O would correct low progesterone anyways.







:







:

Sorry it is all about me today. This is so scary.


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone














:

Hi Cagnew,
I hope you had a restful sleep. I'm sorry you're stressed. As Chessie said, vent away! What you say about daycare makes sense. Try not to worry about things you can't really affect....easier said than done, I know.














:

Kgrands, sounds like you had a challenging night! I admire nurses so much - caring for people when they're suffering is so important, and so emotionally draining I suspect...









Chessie, I'm sorry your temps are being so difficult! TCOYF does seem more reliable (complex) than FF. I would rely on her advice, and of course your RE. I think you're doing the right thing waiting, until you see something definitive.









Amydoula, glad you're feeling better!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i use a regular thermometer and temp under my arms. i talked with my ob and he said that consistency is key to determining the fertile stages. taking my temp vaginally just weirds me out!

oh, i got another stark white opk. i'm going to trust ff and say that i o'ed cd 14, my earliest confirmed o to date. could it be the supplements already working (started them on cd 3)? i got a faint line on the opk on thur, stark white friday and today.

I think it could be the supplements too. I can't speak to the OPKs. At the same time, I would try to BD every other day until you're sure...









Julia Rose, as to the place to temp (another key element, obviously, as Boobs4milk suggests!), I just temp orally...it works for me, so I've stuck with it.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello everyone!

Amy doula-Glad you're feeling better!

Corrie-Hope you got some sleep and have a better day today! I agree about daycare, it's like working to pay for it!

Jen-B4M-I think that the supplements could be working already. Keep BDing for a few more days!

Namaste mom- Sorry that your MTHFR is inconclusive. I would still increase your folic acid until they get a conclusive result. I am heterozygous MTHFR. Hope that your thyroid issues resolve soon!
We may still TTC this month (next weekend is the 16th anniversary of when me and my DH met). We do not use BC so if it happens, it happens. I'm not sure about March though. I should be Oing when Avery was due.
Thanks for wanting to wait it out with me, you're really kind! I am attached to you too!

Have a great day ladies. I still am not feeling like myself but hopefully some more rest and tea will get things back to normal. I cannot stand strep throat. The last time I had it was in 1992!

Please take care! Off to have some tea and try to clean the boys room-uggh!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Meredyth-Glad to "see" you! Sounds like you have some leads for the VBAC! Would you ever consider a HBAC?
Just wondering. You and Peanut are looking good! Take care!

Jen


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Have a great day ladies. I still am not feeling like myself but hopefully some more rest and tea will get things back to normal. I cannot stand strep throat. The last time I had it was in 1992!

Please take care! Off to have some tea and try to clean the boys room-uggh!

Love and prayers,
Jen

Hi Jen,

Hope you have a great day too! Cleaning:







: shockingly time-consuming, isn't it? But it does feel good to have a clean, comfy home! I need to do some







today...








for tea, rest, and feeling better! Don't clean TOO hard!


----------



## politys

I've posted 3 times in an hour! Can you tell I'm procrastinating!!! Laundry, grading...


----------



## Bella Catalina

Just wanted to drop by and say I'm lurking but don't feel much like posting at the moment. I guess I go through these phases every once in a while, but no egg is kind of depressing... for those of you charting, did you ovulate the cycle after you m/c (between m/c and the return of AF I mean)?

BBL... hope you're all having a wonderful day.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Just wanted to drop by and say I'm lurking but don't feel much like posting at the moment. I guess I go through these phases every once in a while, but no egg is kind of depressing... for those of you charting, did you ovulate the cycle after you m/c (between m/c and the return of AF I mean)?

BBL... hope you're all having a wonderful day.

Hi Bella Catalina,

I just pulled out that chart, and it's clearly anovulatory. Hang in there! Your body is taking care of itself.







Better days are on the way, I promise.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hi *bella catalina*:







I've been there too. It is very frustrating and made me quite quiet also. Your body just knows it needs some time to rebuild. Have you been on vitex before? It has done wonders for so many women, but made me anovulatory.

*Amy*: Glad you are well again

Well, I entered my data into my TCOYF chart and it agrees with FF, well almost - O on CD 16.







So who knows.

You girls might appreciate this story... Soooo, I think I may have been talking a bit too much about ovulation around our house. When we got home from the gym today, my DD washed up. As she stared at her wet hands, she asked me "Mama, what happens to the water on my skin? Does it ovulate?" I had just taught her the word _evaporate_, but she must have heard ovulate so much that it slipped into her vocabulary!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
You girls might appreciate this story... Soooo, I think I may have been talking a bit too much about ovulation around our house. When we got home from the gym today, my DD washed up. As she stared at her wet hands, she asked me "Mama, what happens to the water on my skin? Does it ovulate?" I had just taught her the word _evaporate_, but she must have heard ovulate so much that it slipped into her vocabulary!

















: Very cute!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Just wanted to drop by and say I'm lurking but don't feel much like posting at the moment. I guess I go through these phases every once in a while, but no egg is kind of depressing... for those of you charting, did you ovulate the cycle after you m/c (between m/c and the return of AF I mean)?

BBL... hope you're all having a wonderful day.









I did O after my m/c, but I agree with Chesa, your body just knows it needs some time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Well, I entered my data into my TCOYF chart and it agrees with FF, well almost - O on CD 16.







So who knows.

You girls might appreciate this story... Soooo, I think I may have been talking a bit too much about ovulation around our house. When we got home from the gym today, my DD washed up. As she stared at her wet hands, she asked me "Mama, what happens to the water on my skin? Does it ovulate?" I had just taught her the word _evaporate_, but she must have heard ovulate so much that it slipped into her vocabulary!









Yay for both charts agreeing, and what a cute story!

I OPKd yesterday, but forgot to look at results until this morning







Oops! It was positive this morning, but who knows what it was yesterday... I feel O-ie today, and have rockin EWCM. It's the earliest I've ever gotten a pos OPK (if it was pos), at CD16! I also got a pos OPK today, so who knows for sure... We're not TTC this cycle, but I'm excited about O'ing earlier than normal!
I did add magnesium/calcium, selenium and zinc - you think that could really make the difference?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
You girls might appreciate this story... Soooo, I think I may have been talking a bit too much about ovulation around our house. When we got home from the gym today, my DD washed up. As she stared at her wet hands, she asked me "Mama, what happens to the water on my skin? Does it ovulate?" I had just taught her the word _evaporate_, but she must have heard ovulate so much that it slipped into her vocabulary!


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
:
I OPKd yesterday, but forgot to look at results until this morning







Oops! It was positive this morning, but who knows what it was yesterday... I feel O-ie today, and have rockin EWCM. It's the earliest I've ever gotten a pos OPK (if it was pos), at CD16! I also got a pos OPK today, so who knows for sure... We're not TTC this cycle, but I'm excited about O'ing earlier than normal!
I did add magnesium/calcium, selenium and zinc - you think that could really make the difference?

You know, from reading the experiences here, I definitely think simply adding a few supplements can make a HUGE difference in O time. Great news on your body working itself out!!

cd12 for me. I did an opk last night just for fun and it was neg. I'm going to do another one tonight. I just have the hardest time not peeing for so long! The directions say wait 4 hrs...I held out close to 3...and that was w/o drinking anything. Hopefully it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Amydoula

Weird hormonal stuff going on here. I feel like I'm ovulating, TODAY! I really felt like I was about two weeks after my D&C as well and now looking back on it I'm wondering if a couple of days of fluke spotting at the end of Jan. was my first AF just really light and short....only time will tell. I think b/c of this craziness we are just going to wait for a normal AF and start trying again. I mean if this is indeed my first ovulation I won't get AF for another couple of weeks and then if I wait for another cycle that is just too long. Of course I could just be crazy and I'll get AF tomorrow but usually I'm very dry before AF and I have TONS of EWCM today, plus I can't keep my hands off my DH







so we'll see...crazy hormones! Definitely being careful until after that first real AF though..... Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Amy*: That happened to me too! So confusing. Sounds like you have a really good plan, though.

Speaking of wacky hormones.... can someone please tell me *WHY AM I SPOTTING*?!?!







: Ovulation? Progesterone deficiency? Too early for implantation and I am not feeling that anyways...







:


----------



## joshs_girl

what in the world chesa?!? that makes absolutely no sense to me! grrrr.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Speaking of wacky hormones.... can someone please tell me *WHY AM I SPOTTING*?!?!







: Ovulation? Progesterone deficiency? Too early for implantation and I am not feeling that anyways...







:

Hi Chessie,
I'm not sure, but I don't think day 5 is out of the question for implantation spotting. The usual implantation range is 7-10 days, give or take a couple of days on either side, from what I've read. I do think some women spot when they ovulate - I think I read something about this in TCOYF...It does seem early for your AF...Trying to figure this stuff out is a constant challenge isn't it?









What do others think?


----------



## Olerica

*Bella Catalina:* I did ovulate the first cycle (you can see this on my chart below), but I think that Chesa is right and your body just needs time to rebuild.

*Chesa:* Cool on the early O, and such a cute kid story! I hope for you that the spotting is implantation. I've been a little obsessive looking at other charts on FF - and lots of implantation bleeding on day 5 - 7. Just a thought. (Fingers crossed.)

*Hanny:* Another earlier O'er! Good for you! I do think that if you need the vitamins, your body will self regulate to a more healthy time. The trick is finding out what you need.









*Everyone else:* I hope everyone else is doing well!

*Me:* Well, I'm emotionally exhausted. DH and I went to the movie Juno today. It's a really cute movie and filmed in my home state, which was cool. I bawled all of the way through it though. Just these hot tears streaming down my face... and the acknowledgement in my heart that I SO wanted that baby. I really, really did. I still want to be a momma, oh so much.

The sweet part is that I looked over at DH and he has these tears draining out of his eyes too. Afterwards in the car, he says that the movie really confirmed how much he wants to be a dad but with that he realized how much he wanted me to be able to be a mom too. I guess we're in this for the long haul. Bless that man.

I'm on CD7 today. I'm not feeling much of anything except that I'm so emotional. I don't feel any early pregnancy symptoms except the emotional ones, and slightly tender boobs. I guess I'm ok if I'm not pregnant, but the next two weeks are going to be rough (I promised not to test until the end of the month).

BTW: I also O'd earlier than the previous month (CD: 20 v. CD: 26 in Dec) before that I wasn't charting.


----------



## Olerica

I'm up in the middle of the night... again. I'm exhausted, a little nauseous and my temp is up - yea! (At 3:45 am it was 98.03 which is where it was yesterday am at 6:45.)

I burnt the hell of out some toast last night and the entire condo filled with smoke. I'd sprayed that HORRIBLE fabric freshner stuff, which amazingly smells better to me, but before we'd cleared the smoke (open windows at -10* anyone?) the furnace kicked in - and of course it would because we had the windows open... duh.

Ok. Well, it's not so bad, I guess... it could be worse. Welcome to Monday morning.


----------



## boobs4milk

bella-







s. it looks like i ovulated on that cycle that started with the miscarriage, but the next 2 are very questionable. i agree with chesa that our bodies just have to reset and take their time. hoping for a good cycle for you, soon!

chesa- LOL @ your dd. that is so stinkin' cute!

hanny- i think there are a few of us starting new supplements that have noticed a change in things. i o'ed on cd 14, my earliest o yet. i didn't get my opk's until cd 15, so idk about those.

i also wanted to say that i read on ff that implantation can occur anywhere from 3-12 days after o (normally), but that 7-10 days is most common.








: kati!

olerica-







s i refuse to watch any show about pg right now, it's just too difficult. i usually watch t.v. to escape my real life. but that was sweet of your dh. hope you get the yucky smell out of your house!

me- i'm just cruisin' along, waiting. bill did some work on the house this weekend. i offered my help, but he looked at me with that 'don't get in my way' look, so i pretty much just bummed around all weekend! my kids were with their dad, so i was pretty lazy!

hoping for a good week for us all,
jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thank you all so much for your input and support. I am so confused. My temp this morning was the lowest ever, yet FF is not taking away my cross-hairs. Of course, it is 19 degrees outside, but I felt pretty cozy in bed. And through the night I was aware of being pretty queasy. But I seriously doubt that this is implantation spotting (unless that would explain the temp dip too...), because with my last 2 pregnancies I could really _feel_ implantation - you know, the cramps and that bubbly feeling? Of course, both of those pregnancies failed so maybe it is a good thing not to feel that stuff...







Anyways, if it is implantation, I am afraid that this pregnancy is doomed - my temps are too low... if I had enough progesterone they would be higher. And I can't start progesterone because I am not certain that I O'd (@#$% opk).







:

I would say that my body is gearing up to try and O again, BUT my ferning tests and OPKs are negative.

I am trying to be okay with this. Then that Wilco song "Either Way" came on this morning and I lost it. Before we started TTC, I really wanted to adopt. But DH wasn't comfortable with that and so we committed to TTC. Of course, I grew excited about carrying a baby, although a little apprehensive. I also felt a bit sad that I would not be becoming a mama to a LO whose mother and father could not care for it. So I asked G-d/the universe to please make it clear what he/she/it wanted. And I had 2 m/cs. I wanted to take that as a hint. But I knew our only chance of having another child was to TTC again. So before we started again this cycle, I prayed that if we are not meant to have another biological child, that we be spared the pain of another loss, that we just don't get pregnant instead. Well, I have a feeling this is what is happening. I get the hint.

I have already begun mourning the fact that I will probably not carry another baby. I told DH about all of this so that he could start pondering adoption again. I hope and pray that he will embrace the idea now that he is getting his career in order. However, I will never try to twist his arm on this issue (I think it is important for both people to want it). I see our future with another child; I can't imagine my daughter as an only child. I am trying to have faith that my vision is not a mirage.

I am so sorry that this is all about me this morning (heck, for the last few days too). I'll BBL for personals....


----------



## boobs4milk

chesa-







s! i fight those feelings daily. i hope for peace for you, and healing.


----------



## politys

Chessie,

Many hugs for you this morning.


----------



## apmama2myboo

chesepeakborn, big hugs to you. i am so sorry.


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, i forgot to add that i also have that increased wetness 3-4 days after O and have been confused by it before. hopefully, your body is just doing it's own little reset and you'll have a better cycle soon!


----------



## xakana

*Chesa*--*hugs* I, too, dream of taking in a baby that no one wants (or can't have for some reason) or toddler or preschooler or even small child. I, too, don't want my dd to be an only child... I hated that growing up (despite having three half siblings, two of which I've never met, my sister grew up at our grandma's, so I may as well have been an only child) and DH loved being a brother and Lilly loves other kids so much... I'm hoping that the answer you're getting is "Not yet" and not a total no and that either way, your dh gets on board with adoption. I'd like to foster, personally, but my dh is wary of it, doesn't want to get depressed by the sad stories...

*Me*--move me to waiting to know, please, to add yet another early O to the list--CD16... the earliest I've O'd since before birth control changed my cycle completely. No supplements here (just my usual PNVs), but I think decreased night nursing has something to do with mine... the only other change being the miscarriage, which, I suppose, may have reset me.







:


----------



## cagnew

TRying to catch up reading and posting but dd is not cooperateing. We are both sick... maybe you are all contagious









Do you think you can O w/i a week of a d&c? I'll have to explain later....


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - love and prayers for you mama. I can say this, Big Daddy and I agreed on adoption and from where and a timeline, and it was like a huge burden had been lifted from my shoulders. It was like I was giving my body the okay to not get pregnant again, because I knew no matter what, I'd be a mama. I hope your husband can work through things with you.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Amy*: That happened to me too! So confusing. Sounds like you have a really good plan, though.

Speaking of wacky hormones.... can someone please tell me *WHY AM I SPOTTING*?!?!







: Ovulation? Progesterone deficiency? Too early for implantation and I am not feeling that anyways...







:

I think your wacky hormones and my wacky hormones have been talking to each other. Today tons more EWCM but it is pink tinged. I am hopeful it will turn into AF, who knows.....How are you doing today?


----------



## jmo

chesa...sorry things are so confusing right now.

Need some opinions....cd13 for me. Negative opks so far. I usually O btwn cd15-17 but I've got some good ewcf right now. We are doing the SPEM which says bd every other day until pos opk and then switch to every day. Should we bd every day to take advantage of the ewcf or stay with every other day? I'm a little worried that too much bding early on kept us from getting pg last cycle. By O time/cd17 we'd been bding every day since cd6 and I think dh's swimmers were depleted. I really hate analyzing this! Last night dh was all "so is tonight on the schedule?" (w/ some saracsm)







. Oh so romantic, huh?


----------



## joshs_girl

J - I'd trust my body over OPKs. I also think it's okay to bd every day when you think you are fertile - you only have to worry about doing it too much if your partner has a low sperm count.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
J - I'd trust my body over OPKs. I also think it's okay to bd every day when you think you are fertile - you only have to worry about doing it too much if your partner has a low sperm count.

yeah, you're totally right. I don't know why I'm all of a sudden worried about sperm count







: Dh and I have conceived 3 times on the first try but last month all that trying and not pg _really_ freaked me out.


----------



## boobs4milk

corrie- get well soon to you and yours!

amy and chesa- i've read that you can have ovulation spotting, as well. chesa, maybe you are getting ready to ovulate???? big hugs!

jenna- we stuck with the eod thing because i wasn't doing opk's and then i o'ed early. i think eod is good for us, though, because i don't get too tired. good luck!!

xak- woohoo for early o! good luck!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
corrie- get well soon to you and yours!

amy and chesa- i've read that you can have ovulation spotting, as well. chesa, maybe you are getting ready to ovulate???? big hugs!

jenna- we stuck with the eod thing because i wasn't doing opk's and then i o'ed early. i think eod is good for us, though, because i don't get too tired. good luck!!

xak- woohoo for early o! good luck!

Oh uggghhh I hope not, but that would make sense. For me, I really need to get AF. Well only time will tell.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
...amy and chesa- i've read that you can have ovulation spotting, as well. chesa, maybe you are getting ready to ovulate???? big hugs!...

I was wondering if this was the case, but my ferning test is negative and my OPKs are even more negative than when FF and TCOYF think I O'd!







:

*Amy*: Our hormones must be conspiring against us! I am so sorry that you are going through a frustrating time as well.









*jmo*: Since you have been BDing every other day up until now, I would think it is very safe to begin BDing every day. See if you can do your OPKs more than once a day so you can catch the surge (and don't wind up confused like me!).

So, twice today I have had about 30 minutes of intense, stabbing cramping in my lower abdomen. Not like any ovulation pain I've ever had, not like the implantation pain I've had either...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







chesa...sorry things are so confusing right now.

Need some opinions....cd13 for me. Negative opks so far. I usually O btwn cd15-17 but I've got some good ewcf right now. We are doing the SPEM which says bd every other day until pos opk and then switch to every day. Should we bd every day to take advantage of the ewcf or stay with every other day? I'm a little worried that too much bding early on kept us from getting pg last cycle. By O time/cd17 we'd been bding every day since cd6 and I think dh's swimmers were depleted. I really hate analyzing this! Last night dh was all "so is tonight on the schedule?" (w/ some saracsm)







. Oh so romantic, huh?

I'd trust your bodies signs over OPK's. I've never had a positive OPK but have been pregnant 3 times.....I can't chart either, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## boobs4milk

chesa-maybe you're having a restart? i know that some of the other ladies who've gone through a m/c that i've spoken to have had a reeeeeeeeeally long cycle, followed by a short cycle, followed by a more 'normal' cycle. i wish i could just hug you and take away all of your doubts and fears!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Hi guys!









Just checking in and trying to keep up.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
chesa-maybe you're having a restart? i know that some of the other ladies who've gone through a m/c that i've spoken to have had a reeeeeeeeeally long cycle, followed by a short cycle, followed by a more 'normal' cycle. i wish i could just hug you and take away all of your doubts and fears!!!!

Oh, Jen thank you so much for your kind words. I kind of think now that this is a restart. The cramping happened again this afternoon and was accompanied by a gush of red blood (sorry tmi). After my October m/c I had a 42 day cycle (normal for me), then a 54 day cycle, and now this one. If this is AF then I had NO progesterone support (and thus NO luteal phase) and an overall cycle length of 21 days (which has never ever happened to me).

But then again, it is such a sharp stabbing cramping, not like AF. It is kind of reminding me of implantation but I think it is too early. And if it is implantation, my low temps show that I truly don't have enough progesterone to support it. What should I do? Should I start my supplements? What would you guys do? (I have a call into my OB...)


----------



## meredyth0315

Wanted to say hi to e/o and give out hugs to those who need them









*Chesa* Big hugs to you honey. I hate the confusion for you. I had those stabbing pains, too and it was O. I only know that for fact b/c i thought it was implanatation, but it was too soon for that and with my dates of this pg it timed perfectly to O.

*Jenna* I say go for the BD tonight & take advantage of the EWCF









*Xak* Good luck!!!







:







:









*Jen Boobs* I wish I had your weekend. I know it sounds bad, but I would love to have some no kid time, even just a couple hours!!! Thinking of you mama









*Jen Red* DS5 had strep last week, so I feel for you guys!!! I'm actually on the waiting list of the MW for HB. I've been feeeling really positively about HB and DH & I talked about it alot yesterday and he has some reservations, but is willing to go for it as long as I'm okay with the possibility of a hospital involved. The MW also gave me the name of a new Dr. who is VBAC friendly, but a hospital setting. I'm okay with that as I'll probably look into a doula now for support.

Well, it's finally quitting time... BBL!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I'd trust your bodies signs over OPK's. I've never had a positive OPK but have been pregnant 3 times.....I can't chart either, it just doesn't work for me.

Really? No positive OPKs? Hmm. Maybe they don't work for me either? Maybe I shouldn't place so much value on them. Did you use them more than once a day? I didn't until a few days ago - live and learn I guess.

*Meredyth*: Thanks so much for stopping by. It is always so good to hear from you. I am glad things are going well!! So, maybe I _am_ ovulating now and the first attempt didn't reach the estrogen threshold. I mentioned earlier that I felt queasy last night, well check this out:
_
Painful ovulation, when severe, is referred to as mittelschmerz, a German word that means "middle pain." Most women who experience painful ovulation usually report a nagging pain that begins as a sharp twinge and diminishes into a dull ache for the next day or so. But for some women, the pain can be severe enough to be disabling and can even be confused with appendicitis. Occasionally, in addition to mid cycle pain and cramping, some women may experience nausea, and/or light menstrual spotting. Mittelschmerz lasts for 6 to 8 hours in most women; however, occasionally it can last as long as twenty-four to forty-eight hours._

Okay. You know what? I need to just stop analyzing and obsessing. There. Done. No more. Someone slap me if I start up again.


----------



## jmo

oh, chesa, how freaking confusing!! I wish I had advice for you....but I just don't know. I'm not sure I'd start the supplements just in case you haven't O'd. When is your OB supposed to get back to you?

Thanks for the opinions e/o.....we'll be taking advantage of the ewcf....ignoring silly opk's!


----------



## i0lanthe

Catching up with you all but don't have time to make individual responses. I am feeling _really_ down for "no reason", which must mean that AF is on the way?







I need her to show up so that I can start TTC before I go bonkers.







:

*cagnew* I would think that Oing within a week of a d&c would be unlikely (it is sort of like cycle day 1), but I don't feel like an expert.

*jmo* unless you have reason to worry about a swimmer shortage I think I wouldn't worry about every day being too often (last time notwithstanding since a person can have plenty of sperm on exactly the right day and still not hit the jackpot.) I admit that just thinking about "every day" makes me totally exhausted though, so I may or may not ever take my own advice.


----------



## namaste_mom

Geez, I'm still sick. COughing up a lung. DD is sick with the flu and pneumonia, she has been on meds and breathing treatments for 4 days.

*chesa* - I was reading about your cycle and I thought " I hope those oysters are not as hard to figure out as her cycle"

*Booby Jen* - is a restart like a do-over? If so, I'd like to do over the past year of my life and have the outcomes be different.

*Amydoula* - I hope AF comes for you soon.

*Jenna* - have fun bding!!!
*
politys* - hope you got that grading done

*hanny* - you have fund bding also.

*Olerica* - I want to see that movie too but I don't think I can handle it right now. Maybe on DVD

*xak* - hope you find something to do during the 2ww

*Red Jen* - how can I increase my folic acid naturally? Apparently PNV don't have very much. What else can I eat or take?

NOt much going on with me.....saying bye to AF so I'll waiting to O.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Geez, I'm still sick. COughing up a lung. DD is sick with the flu and pneumonia, she has been on meds and breathing treatments for 4 days.

*chesa* - I was reading about your cycle and I thought " I hope those oysters are not as hard to figure out as her cycle"

*Booby Jen* - is a restart like a do-over? If so, I'd like to do over the past year of my life and have the outcomes be different.









Thank you so much for bringing some comic relief to the situation!! I am sorry to hear that you are still sick. Hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Really? No positive OPKs? Hmm. Maybe they don't work for me either? Maybe I shouldn't place so much value on them. Did you use them more than once a day? I didn't until a few days ago - live and learn I guess.

*Meredyth*: Thanks so much for stopping by. It is always so good to hear from you. I am glad things are going well!! So, maybe I _am_ ovulating now and the first attempt didn't reach the estrogen threshold. I mentioned earlier that I felt queasy last night, well check this out:
_
Painful ovulation, when severe, is referred to as mittelschmerz, a German word that means "middle pain." Most women who experience painful ovulation usually report a nagging pain that begins as a sharp twinge and diminishes into a dull ache for the next day or so. But for some women, the pain can be severe enough to be disabling and can even be confused with appendicitis. Occasionally, in addition to mid cycle pain and cramping, some women may experience nausea, and/or light menstrual spotting. Mittelschmerz lasts for 6 to 8 hours in most women; however, occasionally it can last as long as twenty-four to forty-eight hours._

Okay. You know what? I need to just stop analyzing and obsessing. There. Done. No more. Someone slap me if I start up again.

Truely. Many days, many cycles. I can get two lines but the line is never as dark or darker than the control line. I'm also one who can never hold their pee for more than 2 hours so I just stopped buying them. I can never temp consistantly either. I got pregnant quickly the first time, without even trying, lost that baby at 7.5 weeks, took 13 months to then get pregnant with my living child who is 6 years old, Got pregnant on the 3rd month trying for the baby I just lost. baby had passed at 9 weeks, although didn't find out until 12 weeks. It's crazy I know but for us i just try to BD from day 14-19 as that is when I get my fertile signs and hope for the best. I have had no more pink discharge today so my hopes of AF have been dashed, sigh.
I'm not at all sure what is up with you either.


----------



## joshs_girl

For those of you having opk issues - i highly highly highly recommend the clear blue easy fertility monitor.

in my months of using opks, i never got a clear + and was scared that i had a problem oing. but i got perfect cycles on my monitor and i just love it - there's no squinting or comparing or any of that crapp, just a good basic, low, high, or peak.

it is an investment, but totally worth it imo.


----------



## Carley

^Awesome! Thank you for the rec... there are so many choices my head spins.

Has anyone had acupuncture to get things going again?

*hugs* to all the sickypants... sending you lots of healthy vibes (& sanity vibes to all you mammas!)


----------



## Sioko

s to everyone who needs 'em.

Been without comp for a few days and get DREADFULLY sick last Thurs. - Fri. then bashed my hand on Sat. (but it's mostly better now) and today, spotting.

I think it's over early here. I don't know if it was changing my thermometer 4 days ago to a BBT instead of a fever one, but for some reason my temps dropped big time on CD22, that's just 11DPO. I'm nervous as to why that happened...

Sorry everyone and their families are getting sick, it's everywhere here too. People say they have the flu, but this nausea in all these adults and these symptoms are NOT flu, it doesn't add up to flu. I don't know what it is, but I hope it blows over soon and leaves no scars! Also the flu is hitting alot of kids around here, I hope it doesn't do any real damage this year!








s again! I hope to catch up later! (^_^)


----------



## joshs_girl

sioko - go away sick germs!! changing to a bbt can definitely make the your temp lower - that's totally normal (imo). as long as your lp remains a normal length, you're okay


----------



## hannybanany

Hi! I'm here, lurking


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
Has anyone had acupuncture to get things going again?

Yes I started doing acupuncture after the last m/c. I actually finally got af the day after my first appt. Loved it! I went weekly until just recently (only stopped going b/c my acupuncturist is on maternity leave). While I was going my cycles were normal - O'ing right on time w/ a good lp. Chesa does acupuncture too and has been for longer than me, I think.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
sioko - go away sick germs!! changing to a bbt can definitely make the your temp lower - that's totally normal (imo). as long as your lp remains a normal length, you're okay










Thanks, I was really worried about that!


----------



## boobs4milk

good morning everyone!

chesa-i see your temps went back up! maybe an implantation dip? thinking of you!








: meredyth, nice to see you around.

namaste_mom, sioko, and everyone still under the weather- get well soon. hugs and healing, healthy vibes to you and yours!!!

iolanthe and amy- sending you positive vibes. i hope things get started for you so you can begin your ttc journey!

heather- great chart!!!

me- i'm sort of stressed. we got our electric bill yesterday...it's almost $600!!! FEMA decided NOT to give our state fed. disaster monies after the horrible ice storms of december, and the electric co-op is allowed to pork their customers to regain their losses. UGH. we'll have to make payments, which puts us behind even further. *sigh*

hope you all have a great day...i've got a basketball game to go to later. it's the last one of the regular season. woohooo! teryn has been sick, so can you all send her healthy vibes so she can play a good game? she was horrible at the last game. she usually scores 14-24 points and has double-digit rebounds, but last game she only had 3 points and 4 rebounds.

bbl!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hope everyone is healthy this morning!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Yes I started doing acupuncture after the last m/c. I actually finally got af the day after my first appt. Loved it! I went weekly until just recently (only stopped going b/c my acupuncturist is on maternity leave). While I was going my cycles were normal - O'ing right on time w/ a good lp. Chesa does acupuncture too and has been for longer than me, I think.

I started acupuncture back in July but was only going 2x/month. Didn't really give it a chance to do much before I got pregnant again. I have been going weekly since my loss in October. It has definitely worked to induce both AF and natural m/c rather than D&C. However, there hasn't been a whole lot of change in my cycle length. Very good for anxiety, though. But it is worth a try!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
good morning everyone!

chesa-i see your temps went back up! maybe an implantation dip? thinking of you!

Awww, thank you *Jen* for checking up on me!







Sending healthy vibes to Teryn!! I am so sorry to hear about your electric bill. Shame on FEMA!! Could you write a letter to the newspaper? There must be some way you could get some assistance...

Yeah, after the horrible cramping and spotting of yesterday my temp did go back up a bit. Since last night, I have been slightly nauseated again and well, um,







twice. I also got a nasty headache. There was clearly some sort of hormonal shift. All of these are pregnancies symptoms for me, but I just don't see how it could be possible given how quickly it happened and my overall low temps since the possible O date. And I read that implantation temp dips should last only one day. And there was tons of ferning on my saliva test this AM (indicates estrogen surge). Of course I did read this....

"_Estrogen levels fall somewhat after the LH/FSH surge, but rebound due to continued secretion of estrogen and progesterone by the corpus luteum._"

Oh, man! I slipped. Someone slap me!


----------



## boobs4milk

lol...it's okay, chesa! i say "i will not obsess" and then i find i'm obsessing about not obsessing!

thank you for your thoughts!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Can I ask you ladies a question? If you were me, would you start progesterone supplementation now?


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
heather- great chart!!!

Why, thank you! I can't believe your power bill was so stinking high! I would seriously consider calling around and raising a little h3ll, too. Do you guys have any programs to help people pay unusually high bills around there? Or is a payment plan their generous way to help? Argh.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - With the ferning today, could that mean you're gearing up to O now? Your chart is seriously confusing. What happens if you take the progesterone too early? What is your normal coverline? If 97.3 is an abnormally low c/l for you, I'd say you might be gearing up to O. I'm just.not.sure.


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Can I ask you ladies a question? If you were me, would you start progesterone supplementation now?


wow. idk! have you called your dr? i'm clueless on the progesterone, sorry!

thanks, heather, for the suggestions. there really isn't much we can do but pay it or get the service shut off.

so *****spam warning***** if you or anyone you know might be interested in buying some of my hand-made baby boutique items, please pm me







:














:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
...What happens if you take the progesterone too early? What is your normal coverline? If 97.3 is an abnormally low c/l for you, I'd say you might be gearing up to O. I'm just.not.sure.

Thanks for your input! If you take prog too early and you haven't O'd, then it will keep you from Oing. Oh, and my coverline last cycle was higher.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Well, This is the first time I could get on in days(what is up with the server?) Wow do I have a lot to read.

Jen-(B4M) I hope Teryn does well in her game and that she is feeling better!







:







to her!

Namaste mom- Ways to increase folic acid are to add more the the foods below to your diet. They are all rich in folic acid. You can also take a folic acid supplement. I take Mega Folinic if I do not eat 4 mg worth of food a day.

Foods rich in folic acid:
liver (best source) ,dried beans, wholegrain breads ,spinach chicken giblets, lentils ,wheat flour beetroot ,split peas,brussel sprouts,egg yolk, sweet potato broccolli, oranges, peaches, bananas

Good luck! I know that I eat a lot of fruit and veggies and that has helped to increase my folic acid levels.

To everyone who is TTC - good luck! Sending lots of BFP vibes your way!

To everyone who is waiting fro AF- hoping that you get your visit soon!

Please take care!
Jen


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Can I ask you ladies a question? If you were me, would you start progesterone supplementation now?

Hi Chessie,

I'm frankly confused about your chart. What does FF do if you take away the high temp on day 18? Does it leave your O there anyway?


----------



## barose

Hi ladies. Every now and then I need a break from ttc/infertility/loss forums. Its been several days since I read this thread and now I have some catching up to do!

I'm only on CD 14, but I'm feeling pretty hopeless about this cycle already. My temperature has been up and down (mostly up), one small patch of EWCM a few days ago and some ovarian pain (last night and the day before) TONS of lower back pain and pressure and breast tenderness/pain every now and then. It almost feels like my last cycle hasnt ended. Tested last week" BFN.

If I hear about someone accidently getting pregnant again (including on MDC) I will scream.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0


----------



## Amydoula

Today is officially *CD1*







This has not been a normal cycle but that is normal for after a D&C I guess and b/c it finally came now even if we wait one more cycle as recommended we can get one try in before DH's big trip in April so that is what we will do. Be careful again this month and try after my mid March AF.

Chesa: I have no idea about when to take progesterone but maybe call your doctor's office for advice. Hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## barose

Congrats Amydoula!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Amy*:







Hurray for AF!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi Chessie,

I'm frankly confused about your chart. What does FF do if you take away the high temp on day 18? Does it leave your O there anyway?

Oh, my. If I discard that temp, it takes away my crosshairs! I take my temp at the exact same time every day, but I did have a little cough/throat thing going on on that high temp day....







winter bugs!!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Hi ladies. Every now and then I need a break from ttc/infertility/loss forums. Its been several days since I read this thread and now I have some catching up to do!

I'm only on CD 14, but I'm feeling pretty hopeless about this cycle already. My temperature has been up and down (mostly up), one small patch of EWCM a few days ago and some ovarian pain (last night and the day before) TONS of lower back pain and pressure and breast tenderness/pain every now and then. It almost feels like my last cycle hasnt ended. Tested last week" BFN.

If I hear about someone accidently getting pregnant again (including on MDC) I will scream.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0


----------



## Amydoula

Can I save my top of the page luck until when I ovulate at the end of March?







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Amydoula-Congrats for CD1!!!! And I hope that your top of the page brings you lots of luck at the end of March!

barose-







s and







s to you.

Take care! It is freezing here and we are going to get freezing rain, sleet and snow!

Jen


----------



## namaste_mom

*Booby Jen* - yikes, $600!!! I hope Teryn plays a great game, she sounds like a good b-ball player

*Chesa* - reading again, huh. Shut the science mind down. I don't know anything about progesterone so can't answer your question.

*Red Jen* - thanks for the list, I'm going to copy that down and work hard at getting more folic acid naturally. I like a lot of those foods, even liver, but I don't have time to fix it.

*barose -* sorry you are feeling hopeless already

*Amy* - yeah for CD1

I thought I was done with AF. I didn't bleed for a day and this morning....more blood. Why does that happen? Anyway, nothing exciting going on. DD and I are still trying to recover. I have a sneaking suspicion that I have pneumonia too. Will that go away on its own or do I need meds to clear it up? I'm trying to lecture to a class and about to lose a lung half way through it. I just don't feel good today.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Booby Jen* - yikes, $600!!! I hope Teryn plays a great game, she sounds like a good b-ball player

*Chesa* - reading again, huh. Shut the science mind down. I don't know anything about progesterone so can't answer your question.

*Red Jen* - thanks for the list, I'm going to copy that down and work hard at getting more folic acid naturally. I like a lot of those foods, even liver, but I don't have time to fix it.

*barose -* sorry you are feeling hopeless already

*Amy* - yeah for CD1

I thought I was done with AF. I didn't bleed for a day and this morning....more blood. Why does that happen? Anyway, nothing exciting going on. DD and I are still trying to recover. I have a sneaking suspicion that I have pneumonia too. Will that go away on its own or do I need meds to clear it up? I'm trying to lecture to a class and about to lose a lung half way through it. I just don't feel good today.

I have had cycles like that too. I hope you feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Amydoula-Congrats for CD1!!!! And I hope that your top of the page brings you lots of luck at the end of March!

barose-







s and







s to you.

Take care! It is freezing here and we are going to get freezing rain, sleet and snow!

Jen

We are dealing with the same impending weather, supposed to have 5-10 inches of snow, sleet and freezing rain. I'm calling a snow day tomorrow. Maybe you live in my neck of the woods? I'm in way upstate NY.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Can I save my top of the page luck until when I ovulate at the end of March?







:









Cool! Good luck this cycle.

*namaste_mom* & *momoftworedheads-* Thanks!

*Me* (again) I'm thinking I should just discard my fever temps and see what happens to my chart. I was sick for sure on the 5-7th so that really shouldnt count anyway...


----------



## momoftworedheads

Amydoula- I am in Philadelphia. About 20 minutes outside of Center City. So it looks like we are going to get hit with the same weather today-not fun!

Hugs to everyone who needs them.

Jen-B4M-ouch on the electric bill-I get gas bills like that in the winter sometimes! It takes me till summer to get caught up. Right now I am wishing that I could put a gas fireplace in to lower the gas cost!

Kati-Hope you're feeling well today! You'll be through with the 1st tri soon!

Anyone who does acupuncture- Do you take a break if you are sick? I am getting over strep and a sinus thing so I am thinking of waiting until I feel 100% again. Does that make sense?

namaste mom- no problem. Hope you can increase your folic acid. I do supplement sometimes. I had a similar AF to you-thought it was over Sunday and then yesterday it came back. I cannot stand that!

Hope that you really do not have pneumonia!

Take care!
Jen







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Anyone who does acupuncture- Do you take a break if you are sick? I am getting over strep and a sinus thing so I am thinking of waiting until I feel 100% again. Does that make sense?

I don't think you need to wait. If anything, acupuncture will help your body function at its best and get healthy sooner!

Stay warm everyone. We're just getting rain. Bummer.

*barose*: Good idea discarding the fever temps. They can really throw things off.


----------



## Amydoula

Jen: We're not that far apart then in the grand scheme of things, I'm just northeast of Albany,NY.

AAM: I made an appointment with my midwife, now that I finally hit CD1 and can confidently schedule something when I won't have AF, for February 26th for my PAP (I won't get one while pregnant and am due in March for my annual exam) and to talk about possible testing for clotting disorders and progesterone (I have normal thyroid, that gets checked a lot and was just checked in December). So more answers after that appointment.


----------



## xakana

Jen--and I complain about my $200 electric bills! Ouch!!

Everyone on the 2WW, good luck for







BFPs, those BDing, good luck catching the egg







: and whatever luck needed to everyone left! *hugs all around*


----------



## heatherh

*b4m* - I'm indignant on your behalf. I just can't imagine a freaking $600 utility bill just because they're trying to recoup costs.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - I think that if I were in your shoes I would wait... thinking you might be getting ready to O. Watch the ferning for a day or 2.

Hey, *momoftworedheads*! See how you wait a few days around here and there are tons of posts. I think the slow server problems has really cut back the # of posts on here, tho'.

Hi, *barose*! Compared to last cycle's c/l, could you have O'd on CD13? Not a *lot* of data to work with, but I think there might be some hope.









Yeah for CD1, *Amydoula*!









OK, where are all the POAS pushers around here? It's not like you guys to let somebody get to 11dpo without trying to get her to test! What gives?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Okay, I am actually a bit relieved. Blood hCG = 0. I must be Oing nowish. I was so worried that I had O'd, but didn't have enough progesterone. The way my temps were, I was afraid the damage was already done.

So, bummer about no early O, but at least I can rule out implantation with no progesterone support!

But I guess that means we have to make the big decision of whether to use Clomid next cycle to move up O to a healthy CD. Soy, acupuncture, weight gain, supplements, and exercise didn't do it. My RE thinks that Clomid is the solution, but is afraid that I won't react well to it. I share his concern.

*heather*: Great chart! But I am not a POAS pusher - too much anxiety for me!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i'm sort of stressed. we got our electric bill yesterday...it's almost $600!!! FEMA decided NOT to give our state fed. disaster monies after the horrible ice storms of december, and the electric co-op is allowed to pork their customers to regain their losses. UGH. we'll have to make payments, which puts us behind even further. *sigh*









$600?! That is so brutal. Are you at least going to get a good tax refund soon?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Yeah, after the horrible cramping and spotting of yesterday my temp did go back up a bit. Since last night, I have been slightly nauseated again and well, um,







twice. I also got a nasty headache. There was clearly some sort of hormonal shift. All of these are pregnancies symptoms for me, but I just don't see how it could be possible given how quickly it happened and my overall low temps since the possible O date. And I read that implantation temp dips should last only one day. And there was tons of ferning on my saliva test this AM (indicates estrogen surge).

You are so confusing!!! I'm sorry you're dealing w/ such craziness, mama. The puking has me thrown. Wish I had some advice for you on the prog but I just don't know. Did you talk to the ob yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Today is officially *CD1*

















yay fot cd1, amy!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I thought I was done with AF. I didn't bleed for a day and this morning....more blood. Why does that happen? Anyway, nothing exciting going on. DD and I are still trying to recover. I have a sneaking suspicion that I have pneumonia too. Will that go away on its own or do I need meds to clear it up? I'm trying to lecture to a class and about to lose a lung half way through it. I just don't feel good today.

Sorry you're still feeling crappy. When dd had pneumonia the ped said there are 2 kinds - viral and bacterial. The viral will go away on it's own but the bacterial definitely needs antibiotics. DD had had a fever for 5+ days and so that led the ped to believe it was bacterial and she needed the antibiotics. She started getting better w/in 24 hrs of the meds so I think the ped was right. Ugh....no fun. That was the first time we'd ever done antibios but I'm glad we did. Pneumonia is awful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Anyone who does acupuncture- Do you take a break if you are sick? I am getting over strep and a sinus thing so I am thinking of waiting until I feel 100% again. Does that make sense?

I don't think there's any need to not go. I cancelled once when sick just b/c my acupuncturist is pg and I didn't want to chance getting her sick too. They might actually be able to do some points to help you feel better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, where are all the POAS pushers around here? It's not like you guys to let somebody get to 11dpo without trying to get her to test! What gives?









So I was totally coming here to post: HEATHER WHEN ARE YOU TESTING??? Seriously, your chart is just gorgeous. I'm gonna be shocked if you're not pg this cycle!

cd14 for me. No O yet. Lots of bding to cover the bases. And lots of waiting to drive me crazy!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, I am actually a bit relieved. Blood hCG = 0. I must be Oing nowish. I was so worried that I had O'd, but didn't have enough progesterone. The way my temps were, I was afraid the damage was already done.
So, bummer about no early O, but at least I can rule out implantation with no progesterone support!
But I guess that means we have to make the big decision of whether to use Clomid next cycle to move up O to a healthy CD. Soy, acupuncture, weight gain, supplements, and exercise didn't do it. My RE thinks that Clomid is the solution, but is afraid that I won't react well to it. I share his concern.

Good news, chesa!! Even if you're O'ing now it's not _that_ late. So what does your ob think your body's reaction will be to clomid?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Can I ask you ladies a question? If you were me, would you start progesterone supplementation now?

I was going to say yes, but I see that you updated that you haddn't O'd yet. What a confusing cycle - I can't blame you for obsessing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Hi ladies. Every now and then I need a break from ttc/infertility/loss forums. Its been several days since I read this thread and now I have some catching up to do!

I'm only on CD 14, but I'm feeling pretty hopeless about this cycle already. My temperature has been up and down (mostly up), one small patch of EWCM a few days ago and some ovarian pain (last night and the day before) TONS of lower back pain and pressure and breast tenderness/pain every now and then. It almost feels like my last cycle hasnt ended. Tested last week" BFN.

If I hear about someone accidently getting pregnant again (including on MDC) I will scream.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0

Ug, more confusing body stuff. :bighug to you!
*Amy:* Yea for CD1!

*Heather:* I don't push cause I don't want to get pushed either.... I think. Check out our chart overlay. I'm where you were a few days ago. Funny!

*Me:* DPO9. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Amydoula

Heather: It looks really good! I never POAS until I'm late or the day that I am due so I'm not a pusher but can't wait to hear the result.

Chesa: What are the side effects of clomid that they are worried about? I don't have an ovulation issue so I don't know much about that

Olerica: good luck you are getting closer to testing time.

JMO: catch the egg!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Chesa: What are the side effects of clomid that they are worried about? I don't have an ovulation issue so I don't know much about that


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Good news, chesa!! Even if you're O'ing now it's not _that_ late. So what does your ob think your body's reaction will be to clomid?

See, my RE thinks that my late ovulation (CD 20+) is resulting in two things: 1) the egg release is not in sync with the appropriate phase in the endometrial lining, and 2) poor corpus luteum quality and thus poor hormonal support for the pregnancy... hence the m/cs. But he is concerned that, because I have a very low BMI and have been underweight, that I either a)will not respond to clomid at all; or b)will be overstimulated by it resulting in cysts that do nothing or multiples! And, again because of the weight issue, he is worried about my ability to carry multiples to term. The good news is that I have FINALLY been able to gain about 5 pounds since the summer (thank goodness for weight gainer protein shakes!). But I seem to be holding steady at that so I don't know if I will be able to gain enough.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - I was curious why the doc was uncertain about Clomid doing the trick, too. Did gaining the weight so far make a difference in your cycles so far? You're certainly heading the right direction so either way... Clomid or not... you're improving your chances of a healthy pg!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







So I was totally coming here to post: HEATHER WHEN ARE YOU TESTING??? Seriously, your chart is just gorgeous. I'm gonna be shocked if you're not pg this cycle!

That's more like it!







So here's my current theory - I really enjoy the hopeful anticipation part a lot more than the dreaded probably not part. SO I'm not testing yet. Don't know how long I'll hold out. But with this good looking chart going on, it's a lot of fun to hold onto the hopeful anticipation part







Geez, I hope it's as good as it looks.

oooo







: *Olerica*!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
See, my RE thinks that my late ovulation (CD 20+) is resulting in two things: 1) the egg release is not in sync with the appropriate phase in the endometrial lining, and 2) poor corpus luteum quality and thus poor hormonal support for the pregnancy... hence the m/cs. But he is concerned that, because I have a very low BMI and have been underweight, that I either a)will not respond to clomid at all; or b)will be overstimulated by it resulting in cysts that do nothing or multiples! And, again because of the weight issue, he is worried about my ability to carry multiples to term. The good news is that I have FINALLY been able to gain about 5 pounds since the summer (thank goodness for weight gainer protein shakes!). But I seem to be holding steady at that so I don't know if I will be able to gain enough.

I undertand now! I hope things can be worked out successfully soon. That does sound good that you were able to gain some weight.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn* - I was curious why the doc was uncertain about Clomid doing the trick, too. Did gaining the weight so far make a difference in your cycles so far? You're certainly heading the right direction so either way... Clomid or not... you're improving your chances of a healthy pg!

That's more like it!







So here's my current theory - I really enjoy the hopeful anticipation part a lot more than the dreaded probably not part. SO I'm not testing yet. Don't know how long I'll hold out. But with this good looking chart going on, it's a lot of fun to hold onto the hopeful anticipation part







Geez, I hope it's as good as it looks.

oooo







: *Olerica*!

Oh, heather, that sounds like a GREAT plan!!

















And, no, the weight gain hasn't helped me yet.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
And, no, the weight gain hasn't helped me yet.









Dang it!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - don't give up on the soy just yet (unless you want to jump to Clomid.) Did your doctor monitor you on it this cycle? I know that many people have to be on Clomid for a few months, or even on stronger dosages to notice any positive changes.

Sorry for the lack of personals today - I've thrown up about four or five times today so I'm done for.

Love to all though









Oh Amy - do you want to be added to the front page?


----------



## Olerica

heather: I am so with you on this, hopeful waiting.

joshs girl: Ug. I'm so sorry about the being sick... sort of (if you know what I mean.) 1x = ok & reassuring, 3-4x = blech. Hope you feel mostly better soon!

Chesa: Hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
That's more like it!







So here's my current theory - I really enjoy the hopeful anticipation part a lot more than the dreaded probably not part. SO I'm not testing yet. Don't know how long I'll hold out. But with this good looking chart going on, it's a lot of fun to hold onto the hopeful anticipation part







Geez, I hope it's as good as it looks.

Very good plan. I hope I can do the same!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Sorry for the lack of personals today - I've thrown up about four or five times today so I'm done for.

Oh, kati! No fun....hope you're feeling better.

So I *think* I just got a + opk!!! The line is not quite as dark as the control line but _almost_. All the others I've done this week have just been this faint kinda sort line. This one is just a tiny bit lighter. Does that count? Will dtd tonight just in case!

Is anyone testing this week? Apparently you all have amazing patience or something!


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say hi!

Namastemom, I did get that grading done! (Though there's more where that came from!) I'm sorry you had to lecture when you're sick. Usually if I can drag myself to class, I get focused and feel better while I'm teaching, then go back to my office and collapse. But if I'm really sick (like feverish-sick), I usually can't even go in...

Sorry I can't write more personals at the moment - too gosh darn tired.:yawning: Do you find that you're more tired during the 2WW? I always think it's the elevated temp...

I hope everyone has a restful night!







Thinking of you all...


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati-sorry that you are puking a lot! I think there's a girl in there! Can you eat anything that stays down. I think I told you my trick. It is veggie juice! Sounds nasty but it works!

Chesa and jmo-Thanks for the info for Acupuncture. I am going to make some calls tomorrow and see what I come up with. I cannot wait to go. I have to get in touch with my chiro too!

Amydoula-We are not far from one another really. I used to go to NY weekly when I was in school. I went to Manhatten 1x a week to source fabrics, etc. I love it there and cannot wait to take the kids this summer!

Heather-I try not to jump on the POAS wagon b/c I know how I am when i have to POAS! I hope you get a BFP really soon! Lots of BFP vibes to you!

Anyone who is DTD or TTC this month-hope you cantch that egg this time around!!!

Take care! I still feel terrible and hope that I start to feel like myself really soon.

Take care all!
Jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So I *think* I just got a + opk!!! The line is not quite as dark as the control line but _almost_. All the others I've done this week have just been this faint kinda sort line. This one is just a tiny bit lighter. Does that count? Will dtd tonight just in case!

That's the closest to a positive I got. Remember that that means you'll be ovulating _tomorrow_ or the next day, so keep BDing!

*Katherine*--another unsolicited m/s cure--banana. It worked for me--m/s is usually about imbalanced blood sugar, usually in the low numbers and bananas will spike your sugar like nothing else. My sister saved me with one when I almost puked all over the store with Lilly and I'd just sat down in the frozen food, trying hard not to look at anything, because all of it made me want to puke.


----------



## Sioko

CD1 and crabby.








s and good luck to everyone else.

I'll be away from the board for a wee bit. I'm real pessimistic right now.

Be back when I'm myself! <3


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Sioko - I'm so so so so sorry mama. That blows.









Thanks for the ideas







Bananas are good - mainly because they don't change a lot going down or coming up!







I'm working on some sugar filled oatmeal this morning, since I have my training and no way can I do it on an empty stomach. Hopefully this help.

Happy hump day (or humping day as the case may be!)


----------



## fallriverfox

joshs_girl, I drank a LOT of ginger ale, it seemed to help.

Sioke,









I know I've just been lurking a lot lately and not keeping up with the posting. I've just been kinda down about how long I've been at this and have been trying to be a little more relaxed about it this cycle.








to all.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*katherine*: LOL - humping day!!! So funny. Hoping today is a little less pukey for you! But I'm glad you are good and pregnant!! As for the soy, I could up the dose next cycle, go with clomid (which would take a cycle or two to nail the dose and likely not work for me anyways), or give up. Can you please take me out of "waiting to know"? I don't think we'll continue to TTC this cycle. Too dangerous with this late Oing.







:

*jmo*:














on the positive OPK!

*Sioko*:







Big big hugs mama. We understand how you feel right now.

*frf*: I hear you, mama.








_______________

I am trying once again to come to terms with this situation. Today's a bad day. I keep getting these almost positive OPKs and ferning tests that amount to nothing. My body, which has had plenty of time and help to straighten out, just can't do it.


----------



## Amydoula

Josh'sgirl: sure that would be nice, I guess in the In our thoughts category since we won't be actually trying until after next AF

Jmo: That sounds good! Good luck!

Jen: I've actually only been to NYC 3 times in my whole life! We don't go downstate a lot. I'm a rural girl at heart.

Everyone else







sounds like a rough morning.


----------



## heatherh

for *Sioko*, *fallriverfox*, *ChesapeakeBorn*


----------



## boobs4milk

chesa-







s i get that feeling, it comes and goes. i feel really positive about one aspect of this whole train wreck, and then 1245264563 other things go wrong and then i let myself slip into the misery of it all. it's so difficult to stay positive when our emotions are riding the waves of uncertain cycles, supplements that would rival the amount of meds a cancer patient takes, and the absolute fear of the unknown and uncontrollable. i will continue to send all of my good thoughts and energy your way.

kati- ginger was my m/s remedy. fresh ginger, grated and made into tea. i would also suggest CONSTANTLY nibbling on something. i got some ginger snaps and just took a nibble every time i started to feel queasy. hugs!

sioko-







s so sorry that af showed.

frf- i know where you're at, i do! sometimes i think, i will just let go and have fun and in the middle of it all, i start to wonder if i'm doing XYZ to up my chances. i've tried stopping charting and i just drive myself ever crazier.







s

namaste_mom- get well. i'd give it a few more days and then see a dr!

politys- get well, too! i can't imagine going in to lecture while feeling like crap!








s and happy endings to us all. i've got errands today, so i'll be busy. thank you all for the good thoughts for teryn...she played a better game last night. that is, until one of the opposing teams girls KICKED her in the ankle as she was running. and, yes, it was on purpose. it was seriously like a football match the whole game. she did score 10 pts. and had 6 rebounds, and i'm proud of her that she got up after the injury (in the j.v. game) and suited up for the h.s. game!


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, heather- great chart. i voted for obama last week!!!


----------



## namaste_mom

*Amydoula* - did you get the snow and ice?
*
heather* - I hope the anticipation is mounting!

*Jenna* - I have a persistant deep cough that is sometimes uncontrollable and lots of yucky yellow/green snotty mucus. Great for EWCM but not so great in my nose. I may call tomorrow and try to get some meds. I keep thinking I'm going to get better but I haven't improved yet. Oh, if I got anywhere near a dark line on my opk, I counted that as a positive.

*Chesa* - I'll give you all the weight I need to lose, is that a deal? I don't have any advise to help get you straightened out. I'm sorry.

*politys* - the lecture sucked. They were so bored and I was not feeling it. It was a great topic - volcanoes but I just couldn't get it done yesterday, probably not tomorrow either.

*Red Jen* - I hope you get well soon.

*Sioko* - sorry for CD1

*frf* - hope the relaxation route works for you

*Booby Jen* - my whole life is a train wreck right now. Each morning I wake up and evaluate how I'm going to get through the day. I can't even hope to stay positive, I just try to stay functioning. Yeah for Teryn!!

*Me -* still feel crappy. DH asked about dtd and I told him he will get his fill soon enough. I don't know when I'm going to O so I guess we will do an eod thing from CD10-CD20. Who knows.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh mamas







it's so ridiculously hard sometimes, isn't it? So much love to you all.


----------



## kgrands

Why does FF hate me?







:

It told me that I O'd on CD18 - wrong! I'm 13DPO according to them and I never have a LP longer than 11 days. So it's looking like CD23 afterall.

I was getting excited about having an earlier O date. I guess that's out the window.









Only two more cycles until we can officially TTC and it's driving me crazy!

Oh and I'm def not pg - took a test this morning - BFN!


----------



## xakana

*Sioko* --







I'm so sorry, hon. CD1 is practically a swear word when TTC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Bananas are good - mainly because they don't change a lot going down or coming up!

lol, yeah, and I find they don't tend to come up as easily as other food, at least, for me. I can usually keep them down, if nothing else.

*Chesa*--I'm sorry this cycle got screwed up!

*Katie*--if you DID O on CD18, maybe your LP is fixing itself? Mine has been lengthening the past couple cycles to a good ol' 14 day LP. Honestly, I think CD 20 or CD22 is more likely, looking at your chart. I'd put my best guess on CD22.

*Me*: Speaking of FF hating people... it moved my O date to CD18. I was so excited that it was on CD16, but as much as I'd like to to be CD16, CD18 does make more sense looking at the coverline and where my temps really jumped. On the one hand, that's still a good O time for me, still a good 3-5 days sooner than it used to be (and the same as last month) and on the other, it's even better news because that means I'm more likely to have caught the egg, since we BD'ed CD17 (which is closer to 18 than 14 is to 16). But going by fluid, I still think before CD17 makes more sense, though I did have EWCM on CD17. Bah. Anyone wanna look and see if they think CD16 or CD18 is more likely? I'm pretty sure that CD18 is right on the money (and man, I thought we were BDing more than that! So hard to find time with a toddler!).


----------



## kgrands

I guess I was having a pessimistic moment - that is def a better way to look at it. Maybe my LP is fixing itself! And now that you say it - CD22 or maybe even CD20 (think I temped earlier that day) is prob more realistic. Thanks for your help! Seriously made me feel better.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Speaking of FF hating people... Anyone wanna look and see if they think CD16 or CD18 is more likely? I'm pretty sure that CD18 is right on the money (and man, I thought we were BDing more than that! So hard to find time with a toddler!).

Isn't it funny when you go back and see how many times you BD? It sometimes feels like we were doing it all the time and then you look back and its only 4 times in 2 weeks.









In terms of your O date - the temp shift says to me CD18 but your CM says earlier. Which is the more reliable indicator? Temp right? Oing earlier is fantastic though! Congrats!


----------



## Olerica

*jmo:* Awesome on the O-test. Good luck over the next few days on catching it!
I sort of promised not to test until the end of the month... so I'm waiting as long as I can.

*politys:* Hi back! Yeah, I think the 2WW makes me tired too. That and my hands are FREEZING (which is unusual for me) and that makes me tired too.

*momoftworedheads:* I hope you feel better soon. Sure sounds like it's been a long drawn out one. Take care!

*Sioko:* I'm sorry! Hoping the next cycle is better.... and that your return is soon.







:

*joshs_girl:* "Happy hump day (or humping day as the case may be!)" Ha ha ha hah hah...







Oh, that was precious.

*fallriverfox & Chesa:*







It is a long difficult process. I'm just thinking of you today.

*boobs4milk:* Amen (regarding your reply to Chesa & FRF) Awesome for Teryn. Glad that she's such a sportswoman.

*namaste_mom:* I'm so sorry that you are ill too. Green is never a good sign. While generally I don't like taking drugs, if I have a sinus infection I go in because they tend to linger in my nose forever. But if you are waiting, ever tried a neti pot? They work wonders and as it's non-drug, you can take it with whatever med stuff you are taking. Good luck with the e/o day.

*kgrands:* You sure that BFN isn't just a BFP in waiting? I still hold that there is hope until AF arrives.

*Me:* CD10. Waiting to test....(drums fingers restlessly.)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
I guess I was having a pessimistic moment - that is def a better way to look at it. Maybe my LP is fixing itself! And now that you say it - CD22 or maybe even CD20 (think I temped earlier that day) is prob more realistic. Thanks for your help! Seriously made me feel better.









Good! It can be so easy to be pessimistic when TTC. I had seriously given up on ever having a baby, was convinced I was 'broken' when I hit 10 months TTC Lilly (I conceived her after 18 months). Believe you me, I was no fun to be around by 16 months. I'd actually driven some of my friends away, I was so depressed. And so pessimistic was I, that I called Lilly a tumor for months until I heard her heartbeat. Then I still decided it wasn't real until 5 months when I saw her in there in the u/s. And still wasn't able to bond until 7 months along (thankfully, I had a 10 month pregnancy, so she still got a good 3 months of bonding before coming out, lol). It's so hard starting over at square one and a loss just makes you feel even worse, but every cloud has a silver lining and all that--sometimes you just have to squint really hard to see it









Quote:

In terms of your O date - the temp shift says to me CD18 but your CM says earlier. Which is the more reliable indicator? Temp right? Oing earlier is fantastic though! Congrats!
Temp is supposed to be the more reliable indicator and mine's been pretty steady this month (that open circle yesterday--I temped 10 minutes earlier than I did today, so I think FF was just being picky, lol). I conceived Lilly on CM alone--BDing only one time that month. I actually saw the fertile CM, kicked everyone out of the house (we had friends over) and jumped DH, lol.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*kgrands:* You sure that BFN isn't just a BFP in waiting? I still hold that there is hope until AF arrives.

Ditto. Plus, if you O'd on CD22, you're only 9DPO. Bad news there, though, is that you missed BDing (always makes me wish I had a time machine--go back, tell myself to BD because I'd be Oing that day, lol). BUT if you get a longer LP, that increases your chances of conceiving _next_ cycle (even if you don't, 11 days is a perfectly serviceable LP). And you'll have a better idea WHEN you ovulate for next month. Just make sure to BD from CD17-CD23 going by this cycle (which reminds me that I need to BD tonight just in case I O at my old time and FF moves my date again).


----------



## Olerica

xakana: I guess I do think the 18th. Hope you caught it!

kgrands: Yeah, I'm always surprised by our infrequency, 4x over 2 weeks - life sure does get in the way.

We don't even have a toddler to blame it on!








: on the top of page luck.


----------



## politys

Good afternoon everyone,

We're having a hard time here! I wish there was something I could do to lift everyone's spirits&#8230;

How about this: Spring has to be on the way. Feeling the sunshine on your face, smelling the earth and mud and things starting to grow&#8230;























Kgrands, if you actually ovulated on CD23 (I know it's later), it would be too early for a negative test to be the final word!







:

Sioko, I'm sorry AF arrived. Crummy feeling. Hugs!







:

Momoftworedheads, sending good vibes and hugs your way! I hope you feel better really, really soon.







:

Josh'sGirl, I second (third? Fourth?) the recommendation for ginger&#8230;ginger tea (and gingerpeople chews) for me!!!









Fallriverfox, I hear you. It's good (and difficult) to just be relaxed. I think it comes and goes for me&#8230;









Chessie, Thinking of you. I'm praying for clarity for you!








:

Thanks for the get well wishes, Boobs4milk (though actually I'm not sick, thankfully. So many of my students are!)&#8230;Great news about Teryn. Go girl!!! Making us all proud.







:

Namastemom, hang in there. I'm wishing for brighter days for you - in the ebb and flow of life, good things are definitely coming your way!







:









Xak, CD 18 looks like the egg day to me! I often won't have EWCM on the actual ovulation day, but for days before (though this is variable, of course, just to mess with my mind!)









Hi and hugs to everyone else!


----------



## politys

Hi Olerica!








(added: I think we're cross-posting! Like playing phone tag!)


----------



## barose

*kgrands*-

Quote:

Isn't it funny when you go back and see how many times you BD? It sometimes feels like we were doing it all the time and then you look back and its only 4 times in 2 weeks

LOL I know what you mean!

*Xakana* - It looks like you Oed on CD 18

*Namaste_mom* -









*ChesapeakeBorn -







*

*Fallriverfox -* I totally understand what you mean. Its getting harder and harder to feel optimistic about a cycle. Though my cycles have gotten better overall over the past couple months, there is still always confusion and drama. It's a good thing I'm charting or I wouldn't know if I'm coming on going*.*

*Sioko -* I'm so sorry. Sometimes a few days away is a good idea. We'll be here when you're ready. *







*

*Politys -* One of my biggest 2ww symptoms is tiredness. I even get out of breath going up a flight of stairs and I'm pretty active! That and breast pain, metallic taste in mouth and nausea.

*Jmo -* catch that egg!

*Me -* My temps are _still_ elevated. I discarded my fever temps. If I didn't know any better I would think I Oed on CD 10. Its so hard to tell because I don't know what my true temp would have been on CD 9, 8, 7, etc*.*


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
CD1 and crabby.
















Sorry, sioko. cd1 is such an awful word.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I am trying once again to come to terms with this situation. Today's a bad day. I keep getting these almost positive OPKs and ferning tests that amount to nothing. My body, which has had plenty of time and help to straighten out, just can't do it.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Me -* still feel crappy. DH asked about dtd and I told him he will get his fill soon enough. I don't know when I'm going to O so I guess we will do an eod thing from CD10-CD20. Who knows.

Good plan!! That's pretty much what we've been doing it it's working well. We're not as worn out as last cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Why does FF hate me?







:
It told me that I O'd on CD18 - wrong! I'm 13DPO according to them and I never have a LP longer than 11 days. So it's looking like CD23 afterall.
I was getting excited about having an earlier O date. I guess that's out the window.









yeah, I don't get why ff says cd18 for you?? I'm thinking you O'd pn cd22.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Speaking of FF hating people... it moved my O date to CD18. I was so excited that it was on CD16, but as much as I'd like to to be CD16, CD18 does make more sense looking at the coverline and where my temps really jumped. On the one hand, that's still a good O time for me, still a good 3-5 days sooner than it used to be (and the same as last month) and on the other, it's even better news because that means I'm more likely to have caught the egg, since we BD'ed CD17 (which is closer to 18 than 14 is to 16). But going by fluid, I still think before CD17 makes more sense, though I did have EWCM on CD17. Bah. Anyone wanna look and see if they think CD16 or CD18 is more likely? I'm pretty sure that CD18 is right on the money (and man, I thought we were BDing more than that! So hard to find time with a toddler!).

I'm thinking ff is right for you...O on cd18. Good bd timing, though!

Soooo....I might have O'd yesterday!!!! Temp is up today. O'ing on cd14?? What kind of freaky normalcy is that?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
BUT if you get a longer LP, that increases your chances of conceiving _next_ cycle

Xak, that's really interesting. Is that a general rule?







: Very interesting...


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose;10533270Me -[/B*
My temps are _still_ elevated. I discarded my fever temps. If I didn't know any better I would think I Oed on CD 10. Its so hard to tell because I don't know what my true temp would have been on CD 9, 8, 7, etc*.*[/COLOR] [/FONT][/COLOR]

I can't tell either! Don't you hate that ambiguity?







: Maybe it will become clearer with a few more temps...


----------



## politys

JMO - looks promising!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*kgrands:* You sure that BFN isn't just a BFP in waiting? I still hold that there is hope until AF arrives.

*Me:* CD10. Waiting to test....(drums fingers restlessly.)

Now that is some positive thinking!







We are actually TTA right now - but I have to admit we're not very good at it.







We use the ever so reliable "pull and pray" method. I started a new job in December and have to wait b/c I need maternity leave (have to be there 12mths). Just two more cycles and I'm set!

We don't have a toddler to blame for our scarce BDing either! I think too much TV and exhaustion from work are the culprits.







Keeping my fingers crossed for you and a BFP!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's so hard starting over at square one and a loss just makes you feel even worse, but every cloud has a silver lining and all that--sometimes you just have to squint really hard to see it









I conceived Lilly on CM alone--BDing only one time that month. I actually saw the fertile CM, kicked everyone out of the house (we had friends over) and jumped DH, lol.

You are a patient woman! I usually have a good attitude - just have my moments, yk? I wonder what your friends were thinking when you kicked them out?! So funny!









*JMO* - Hooray for "normalcy!" CD14 is awesome!

Def missed the egg this time which is ok...I know we shouldn't get pg anyway but would be OVER THE MOON if we did - "on accident" of course. I'm my own sabateour.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*booby jen*,*politys*,*olerica*: Thank you for your sweet words. I feel like no one else IRL would understand what this is like. I broke down at work today - the tears just wouldn't stop. Usually I can save that for when I am alone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
...*Me*: Speaking of FF hating people... it moved my O date to CD18. I was so excited that it was on CD16, but as much as I'd like to to be CD16, CD18 does make more sense looking at the coverline and where my temps really jumped. On the one hand, that's still a good O time for me, still a good 3-5 days sooner than it used to be (and the same as last month) and on the other, it's even better news because that means I'm more likely to have caught the egg, since we BD'ed CD17 (which is closer to 18 than 14 is to 16). But going by fluid, I still think before CD17 makes more sense, though I did have EWCM on CD17. Bah. Anyone wanna look and see if they think CD16 or CD18 is more likely? I'm pretty sure that CD18 is right on the money (and man, I thought we were BDing more than that! So hard to find time with a toddler!).

Hmmm, I would guess CD 18? Which is GREAT in my book!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
I guess I was having a pessimistic moment - that is def a better way to look at it. Maybe my LP is fixing itself! And now that you say it - CD22 or maybe even CD20 (think I temped earlier that day) is prob more realistic. Thanks for your help! Seriously made me feel better.









Yay for a better LP!!!
















*heather*, *barose*, *jmo*: Hugs right back at you!









*Olerica*:







: Looking good!

*D*: Big, big, hugs. I too feel the same way. Hope is a distant memory.

Can I ask you girls something again? I see that a few of you are late Oers like myself. What is your OB/MW's take on things? I've had all the testing done to determine the cause of my losses, but do you think I should get a second opinion about the late Oing thing? Maybe I shouldn't be so worried?


----------



## Amydoula

Please be careful with the *ginger*. I have read it can CAUSE miscarriages in larger dosages. I'm too nervous about it to even touch it.

We got some ice, a little snow but mostly rain! Still home on a snow day which is just a nice break. AF is looking much more normal today.
I'm spending the day with DS making valentines and getting ready for tomorrow. My DH surprised both of us with take out deli sandwiches for a pre-VAl day lunch!

I am so sorry for those having a rough day!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Can I ask you girls something again? I see that a few of you are late Oers like myself. What is your OB/MW's take on things? I've had all the testing done to determine the cause of my losses, but do you think I should get a second opinion about the late Oing thing? Maybe I shouldn't be so worried?

Until recently I always O'd on CD23-24. I've heard different things about late Oing - ranging from its not a big deal to anything past CD18 are bad eggs.

I went to my OB in August (2mths after my m/c) for a "full-workup." I expressed concern about being a late O'er but she didn't seem AT ALL concerned. She kept saying it was okay b/c I was "so young" (I'm 29).







:

I'm personally going to get a second opinion. My BFF was able to move her O date from 18 to 14 by doing acupuncture and eating sardines (about a tin a week). I know it sounds weird, but its what her acupuncturist told her to do. Within one month she had an earlier O and got pg (after 9mths of TTC). She's almost 11 weeks now!

I think I'm going to stock up on sardines!

Anyone else have advice from their OB/MW?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
I'm personally going to get a second opinion. My BFF was able to move her O date from 18 to 14 by doing acupuncture and eating sardines (about a tin a week). I know it sounds weird, but its what her acupuncturist told her to do. Within one month she had an earlier O and got pg (after 9mths of TTC). She's almost 11 weeks now!

I think I'm going to stock up on sardines!

Anyone else have advice from their OB/MW?

Thanks for your input!! Yeah, my acupuncturist doesn't think that the late Oing is a problem - he thought I was "blood deficient". And I really don't think that anything will help my O date budge. I mean, I have been doing acupuncture and have been on algal oil (same as fish oil) for _months_ (not to mention the other supplements, exercise, etc)! It worries me because it just seems like my body is hard-wired this way.


----------



## boobs4milk

here's an interesting article about pg, morning sickness:

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...al-allies.html


----------



## boobs4milk

here's an interesting article about pg, morning sickness:

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...al-allies.html


----------



## boobs4milk

sorry for the double post...


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks for your input!! Yeah, my acupuncturist doesn't think that the late Oing is a problem - he thought I was "blood deficient". And I really don't think that anything will help my O date budge. I mean, I have been doing acupuncture and have been on algal oil (same as fish oil) for _months_ (not to mention the other supplements, exercise, etc)! It worries me because it just seems like my body is hard-wired this way.

I think that's exactly what my friend was told she had/was - blood deficient. It stinks that you've not had any luck with supplements. For me, I tried vitex, fish oil and B6 to either lengthen my LP or move my O date (which I guess is the same thing, right?) - nothing worked. My cycle only changed when I had a weight change. I know you're dealing with weight issues too - maybe that's the key? But who knows, you know? It's all so mysterious, to me at least.







:

My OB was just generally unsupportive - she said everything that stereotypically awful practicioners say to women that have had a loss: "at least you know you can get pregnant now," "you're so young," "god has his reasons." She also refused to test my thyroid, progesterone levels or look at my charts. Needless to say, I'm moved on from her







.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
.







:

My OB was just generally unsupportive - she said everything that stereotypically awful practicioners say to women that have had a loss: "at least you know you can get pregnant now," "you're so young," "god has his reasons." She also refused to test my thyroid, progesterone levels or look at my charts. Needless to say, I'm moved on from her







.









Grrr, doctors like that piss me off! I definately would have reported her, but its good you're not seeing her anymore.

--------------------
Yay! Top of the page


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - throwing something else completely out there. A friend of mine (also here on MDC) went to see her awesome mw and ob - her mw sent her on to her ob after seeing her charts. Anyway, moreso than her low-ish temps and her late-ish O, he was concerned about her lack of CF. GO figure - right?! It seems like every one has different opinions on these things. I think it's because rather than investigating the cause of problems, they just want to "fix" them with medication. grrr.


----------



## heatherh

*boobs4milk* - I'm glad Teryn had a better game and I can't beLIEVE the other girl kicked her. WTH? Glad you voted - we don't get to until May!

*namaste_mom* - Ongoing hope for your health to improve soon







I'm a teeny bit less optimistic this morning - temp was down just a little bit. Nothing ominous yet, but I was bummed.

*kgrands* - I vote for CD20. That would work by TCOYF rules and a temp drop the day of is pretty common from what I can tell.

*Olerica* - I'm right there with you. Waiting to test. Waiting to see if I should test. You know the drill.








to everybody having A Day or A Week...


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
How about this: Spring has to be on the way. Feeling the sunshine on your face, smelling the earth and mud and things starting to grow&#8230;























I'll contribute to this hopeful - spring-is-coming attitude. I live in Minneapolis, and it's freaking cold. Yesterday I think the high was 12* or something - anyway on my way out of the office there was a bird tweeting so having not seen birds for awhile I had to check her out! It was a ROBIN! My first robin of spring, 2/12/08! (BTW: I think that's early here) Poor robin looked very put out about the cold. But, first sign of spring!!

*kgrands:* Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*booby jen*,*politys*,*olerica*: Thank you for your sweet words. I feel like no one else IRL would understand what this is like. I broke down at work today - the tears just wouldn't stop. Usually I can save that for when I am alone.
*Olerica*:







: Looking good!

Can I ask you girls something again? I see that a few of you are late Oers like myself. What is your OB/MW's take on things? I've had all the testing done to determine the cause of my losses, but do you think I should get a second opinion about the late Oing thing? Maybe I shouldn't be so worried?

You are welcome! There were a few days that I just closed my office door and let the tears come. My boss (who knows the situation) peeked through the window at one point, gave me a sweet sympathetic look and left me alone for a bit. We all have those days... and it's really better for you to let the tears come when they need to.

Thanks for the well wish too.

Re: my late Oing. This is only the second month I've ever charted, so I've not brought it up. I've heard lots of things on the randomness of it all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Please be careful with the *ginger*. I have read it can CAUSE miscarriages in larger dosages. I'm too nervous about it to even touch it.

I use a small bit of fresh in my stir-fry when I was pregnant, and will use it again - but for the nausea, I think it's better for general nausea than for pregnancy nausea for the reason that Amy states above.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*Olerica* - I'm right there with you. Waiting to test. Waiting to see if I should test. You know the drill.

When are you planning on testing? We can 'hold hands' till then.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

This time of year is just tough in my opinion. At least where I live it is cold, windy, nasty and has been damp and wet for 2 days. We got ice last night and this AM.
Wishing for sunnier days for everyone!
















Sioko-Huge hugs, I know getting to CD 1 is tough!







s

frf-Don't give up! Sending hope your way.







s.

Olerica and heather-sending lots of BFP dust to both of you. We need some BFPs this month!

barose-thinking of you and sending







s to you too!

Jen (B4M) Glad Teryn did well, sorry about the kicking incident. She is such a good sport!







s to you too!

Kati-hope you are not puking as much today!

chesa-I am a late O'er-we figured it out with Christian. I O at least 3-4 days later than average. The only thing I would recommend and it will not affect O but it will help you is to increae folic acid intake. You can do it with food or you can take Mega Folinic. It is great stuff. I have been taking it for about 6 weeks and do not feel as tired as I was before.







s to you! Cry if you need to and keep venting here. You know that we all are here for you!!

namaste mom- I hope that you are getting better! I would definitely do the neti pot and see if that helps.
Feel better vibes to you!!!!

Amy doula- Sounds like you had a fun afternoon. Did you get all the ice we did?

If I forgot anyone-







s to you!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Amydoula

Jen: We got a real mix, its actually gone back to snow now. We didn't lose power but we did not have school which means I got a snow day too (I have it in my contract with clients that I follow my son's calendar). Sounds like it was bad down your way too.

On another note, the folic acid you are talking about, how big are the pills? I can't swallow anything bigger than a small capsule and I'm interested in trying the brand you are taking as it seems to be absorbed by the body better. There is 1mg in my chewable prenatal but I'd like to up the folic acid bit. Thanks.


----------



## heatherh

*Olerica* - I'm kind of hoping to test just to confirm. My LP has been 12 - 14 days lately, so AF could arrive any day now. If my temp goes way up tomorrow or I get any fairly definite signs, I'll probably break down and test. FF advises to test Saturday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Olerica and heather-sending lots of BFP dust to both of you. We need some BFPs this month!

Thank you! I was just thinking that!


----------



## joshs_girl

I'm sorry to dump this here, but I just need to get this out.

My day has not been so good.

My nerves are through the roof - the doctor's office called me today and moved my ultrasound up an hour on Monday.

It was then I realized that I'll be the same gestation as I was when we found out we were having twins and they didn't have heartbeats.

I can feel my heart just racing and I just hate it and pretty much, I'm a mess.

I've been super anxious all day, and then one of the nurses called me this evening with the results from my bloodwork done back in January!

Apparently, my thyroid (TSH) was 4.0 - which while it falls within normal ranges that the labs have set, my doctor has been to several thyroid conferences and thinks that these values are outdated. so he thinks that anything over 3.5 is high.

They want me to see an endocrinologist now - she said not like an emergency, but that I needed to see one this pregnancy.

what the #(70*@#$l does all this mean?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Amydoula-The mega folinic is actually small. They are 800 mcg each-it is about the size of a baby aspirin. Not too bad. I take 4 a day (breakfast, lunch, dinner, bed) but you can do it however you like. You do absorb them better from everyting I have read. I do feel more energetic these days too! I do try to eat a lot of folic acid rich foods as well.

Good you got a day off! Our school were in but it was too icy for me to take my wee ones out (we walk everywhere and the pavements were icy!!)so we took a day off too. We do not miss too much school so I figured better safe than sorry. Hope things clear up there soon!

Kati- I am sorry that you are so anxious. Do you do yoga or any kind of stress relief? I have a mothers meditation book and it is really good. I'll try and find a meditation to post for you. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!

As for your thyroid-what was your T3 and T4? That explains more along with the TSH level.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thank you all so much advice and support. You are truly patient souls to put up with my ranting and rambling and questioning. You get the worst of me, poor things!

*katherine*: very interesting about the CF thing. Usually I don't have a problem with that, but I noticed it was more scant this cycle. Go figure!

*redhead Jen*: What is the dose of folic acid that you are taking? What is recommended for these things? I take 1200mcg/day (some from my prenatal, some from my B50
complex) in addition to natural sources. I upped the dose when I found out I have an MTHFR mutation - just insurance really, since my homocysteine levels are okay. That and I was hoping the B vits would help any luteal phase issues that might be going on.







ETA: Oh, nevermind! I see that you just posted the dosage. Thanks!!

BFP







for *heather* and *olerica*!

Love to you all. I may be kinda quiet here for a little while. I have a lot of reflecting to do...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm sorry to dump this here, but I just need to get this out.

My day has not been so good.

My nerves are through the roof - the doctor's office called me today and moved my ultrasound up an hour on Monday.

It was then I realized that I'll be the same gestation as I was when we found out we were having twins and they didn't have heartbeats.

I can feel my heart just racing and I just hate it and pretty much, I'm a mess.

I've been super anxious all day, and then one of the nurses called me this evening with the results from my bloodwork done back in January!

Apparently, my thyroid (TSH) was 4.0 - which while it falls within normal ranges that the labs have set, my doctor has been to several thyroid conferences and thinks that these values are outdated. so he thinks that anything over 3.5 is high.

They want me to see an endocrinologist now - she said not like an emergency, but that I needed to see one this pregnancy.

what the #(70*@#$l does all this mean?


Okay. Let's see. (Alright, I am taking a big deep breath with you. I can TOTALLY understand your feelings of anxiety right now!) I just looked at my results and our lab says anything up to *5.5* is normal, probably similar to what you lab has set. So maybe your doc just feels that the _ideal_ level would be lower. But the majority of people must function just fine up to 5.5 or they wouldn't have set that as the upper limit! Am I making any sense? So make an appointment with the endocrinologist to ease your mind and in the meanwhile, increase your intake of iodine to help your thyroid function at its best. I really don't think that a level of 4 would be causing you or Poppy any harm right now. You have been able to change your cycle lengths and your weight! Usually people with thyroid trouble really struggle to do that. Okay, I am rambling again and not making much sense but I want you to know that I really truly truly feel that you and Josh will be holding Poppy in your arms in September!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa- Reflect all you need. I am supposted to take 4 mg a day. Here's what I do -4 mega folinic and prenatal gives me 4 mg. I also eat a lot of folic acid rich foods. I listed them in an earlier post but it is a lot of things like liver, peaches, brocolli, etc.

Thinking of you. I know that this time is when we truly feel on our own in a lot of ways, but we do have each other here in this group.

Kati-there is iodine in Rainbow Lite prenatals. It comes from Kelp. You get 120% of your daily allowance from it. So you are increasing your iodine if you take those vites.

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## politys

Hi Josh's Girl,

I haven't had any experience with thyroid issues (perhaps others can help), but I do think you need to trust that they're just being careful and cautious, not that anything bad is imminent. Do whatever you need to help yourself relax. Everything is all right.







Poppy is safe and growing, mama!


----------



## fallriverfox

joshs_girl, I'm so sorry you are having all this thrown at you. It sounds like to me, (through the internets) that your doctor is just being cautious for you. It sounds like you are in good, caring hands, try to trust that.









Thank you all for the love today, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. This community has come to mean more to me than I would have thought possible.

And politys, you are right, spring always makes me feel better. We had 65-70 degree weather here today and it was glorious (I'm trying to forget that we're expecting a lot of snow tomorrow) One more month until it's time to plant the sweet peas!







:


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl* - You'll be OK! Honest. On the thyroid thing... My ND also believes that a good range for FSH is 3 - 3.5. I've also read indications that it's a good idea to correct thyroid issues when you're pregnant. My FSH was 4.9 with normal numbers for T3 and T4. I have *NO* symptoms, but we're working to get it in range. My doc put me on 30mg Armour for 1 week, then 60mg for 1 - 2 weeks then we'll recheck my levels. I definitely recommend going the Armour route if they want to correct - I feel better using naturally derived stuff, personally. I have noticed no side effects from this although DH says I'm acting a little weird. Could be the drug, could be TWW









Anyway, there are TONS of resources out there. http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com is one we've been talking about here a bit. Another is the Thyroid Thread here on motheringdotcommune. Feel free to ask and vent. We'll help where we can







FWIW this whole thing freaked me out, too - and I wasn't even pregnant! All this work I go to with not taking drugs and stuff and now I'm stuck with a pill every day. It really blows.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Xak, that's really interesting. Is that a general rule?







: Very interesting...

The longer it takes for the endometrial lining to slough off, the better your chances of implantation, so yes. A 14 day LP is ideal. Because it can take up to 10 days to implant, if baby implants on day 10 and you start AF then, you could slough baby off with the lining! But you could also implant on day 7 and then your 10 day LP is perfectly fine. I'm still not sure how we can shed lining and not the baby (for the moms who have a period or two during their pregnancy, like my mom did with me), but that's the general rule.

*Katie*--I told them flat out that I was kicking them out to have sex, LOL. It cleared the house pretty quickly







And you might not believe this, but I'm typically a pessimist, primarily a realist. And I don't say anything I don't believe to be true.

*Chesa*--I'm doing all of this on my own. You gals are all of my consultation. I can't see a midwife until I'm pregnant and get insurance for being pregnant. Nice, huh? My current insurance won't cover fertility stuff or even OB/GYN outside of planned parenthood and I don't know if they do fertility stuff. So I read research papers and medical texts and TCOYF excerpts, etc. and ask everyone here and learn. But I know that I got pregnant twice with a late O and the first one, my first pregnancy ever, took and held and made a marvelous little girl. I believe firmly that it was simply a fluke, maybe a chromosomal short circuit that caused my m/c and not related to my short LP (7 days the month before, but I believe I moved it to 10 days that month) or my late O (CD21). I have to believe that.

*Barose*--I see how confusing your chart is and you have my sympathies!

*Katherine*--


----------



## politys

Just wanted to say good morning, and Happy Valentine's Day, ladies! I hope today brings some light and joyous moments to us all!








:























(Thanks Xak, for the explanation. Makes a lot of sense! My cousin had her period {or thought she did - there was bleeding} throughout her pregnancy too - I don't understand how it works either!)

How is everybody doing this morning? I noticed that it was lighter outside when I got up at 7 this morning - another sign of spring!


----------



## boobs4milk

katherine!!! i've got no clue about the thyroid, just wanted to give you hugs.

heather and olerica- hoping for good news for you!

i saw a red bird the other day. sitting outside of my kitchen window, looking at me, twisting his beautiful head this way and that. he seemed to stare at me for a second before he flitted into the sky. he said to my soul, "don't cry; you will see me again."

have a wonderful valentine's day, ladies!


----------



## boobs4milk

where is everyone? i hope you're all getting some valentine's day lovin!


----------



## boobs4milk

ok, i'm worthless...heather, are you testing today?????????

*TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST *


----------



## hannybanany

Hi! I'm here, lurking...

I am technically in "waiting to know", but not really since we weren't trying.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi all. hope those of you ready to test get bfp's, and that those of you who tried but not too hard luck out. And many of us are sick with different bugs right now, and that crap needs to stop! anyways....

threw my now 4yo dd a great birthday party saturday. one of the gifts we got her is a baby doll that has freakishly real facial expressions and noises, and the more i hear and see it the easier it is but yeah, not my favorite gift we got her but it was what she wanted.

we ttc around my supposed O days, but it's really kind of hard to tell when my cycles don't have a set length to them yet, and before we got pg with our son they were about 26 days, and now i don't know if i should assume it would be 26, or what. anyways.... waiting and I don't think it happened this month, but I could be wrong. been getting over some kind of creeping crud that has sapped my strength this week. i missed a studio night last night because of medicine head









been crocheting a baby blanket for a baby shower for dh's cousin this sunday, and while i'm not going to the shower I am sending along the gifts. It's actually the second baby shower that has come up since my loss, and one of my best friends is having another one in April that I don't want to miss. The only thing that makes it even remotely easier is that they are all three of them having girls, whereas i lost a son. I don't think I could manage it as well if it were a boy. I know that sounds weird, but it's the way I feel about it.

Yoga is awesome, but rodney yee kicks my ass sometimes.
Happy V day everyone and let's make those babies (*insert Barry White music here*) lol


----------



## namaste_mom

I totally forgot it was V-day. I don't like this holiday, never have, too Hallmarky. My husband loves that I hate this day because he doesn't have to do anything.

*apmama* - love the Barry White music,

*Heather* - I'll be waiting for news.

*Red Jen -* I saw my labs yesterday from testing for the MTHFR, my number was 13 which was up from last time but still not to 20, which is supposed to be positive. She said she would write a prescription for folic acid but forgot to do so. Is that Mega Folinic an over the counter supplement?

*Kati* (((HUGS))) I hope monday turns out great!

*Olerica* - no I haven't tried a neti pot, what is it?

*CHesa* - ((HUGS)) I know you are so frustrated. I have a lot more hope for other people than I do for myself.

*Me* - I did go to the dr yesterday and got a chest x-ray. Lungs are clear. I have an extra rib on the left side apparently. But I'm still coughing. I still don't feel very well and want to sleep a bunch. I would keep sleeping all day if I didn't have to go to work. So I paid a $20 co-pay for her to look at my x-rays. Oh well. I need a nap but I have to go teach. Later...


----------



## chel

*xakana* I too am going low tech and get so much info from you guys here.

well I'm not too impressed with FF. It's saying I O'd on CD8







:. I don't know why my temps are up, though I guess that's actually healthier than hanging around in the 96*. But still this is my free VIP cycle and is it even possible to O that early


----------



## heatherh

*boobs4milk* - No! I can't believe you were bugging me before 6am!







Naw, I don't feel compelled to test today. No signs either way yet. Temp stayed steady today (yea!!!).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Happy V day everyone and let's make those babies (*insert Barry White music here*) lol









WTH is rodney yee?

*namaste_mom* Still hoping you feel better soon! That's good that the x-ray was OK, but what a nasty bug. Hallmarky - that's a good way to put it.

*chel* - I think it's possible but not very common. I think FF gets a little better once it has a few months of data in there. Of course, then it tries to get all smart and guess stuff... but whatever!


----------



## apmama2myboo

rodney yee is a yoga guru who tortures me frequently in the Power Yoga dvd i have. ironically, the Yoga Burn dvd i have with him doesn't burn. it's much easier LOL


----------



## xakana

*Chel*--Yes, you can O that early--if your cycle is normally 18-22 days long. However, if it's not, then they'll realize that and move it when your temp normalizes a bit.

(You know, in my head, I have to remind myself I'm not talking to my teenage sister-in law, Chelsea every time I address you or Chels, though Chels is what we call SIL... and my MIL keeps talking about sending her to us to finish raising so she's been on my mind a lot... I wish she'd either stop or just do it, though, I'd actually LIKE to take her... I'll take all the 'kids' I can get, lol, and maybe she'll forgive me for taking away her brother if she gets to move in with us out here)

Happy Valentine's Day














:







:














to everyone who celebrates it (I'll take any holiday I can get, DH is the same way, we just love to celebrate!) and lots of happy cycle wishes





















: to those who don't, anyway


----------



## jmo

Good morning all. Feeling a bit down today. I went to see the Business of Being Born last night. Good film, but man that was pg/baby overload. I don't think I've ever seen so many bellies in one place. And to top it off, my temp was way down today so it's very unlikely I O'd yet.














I did get up at 4am to check on dd and then temped at 6am so maybe temp is wrong..?) I'll be back later for personals.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
been crocheting a baby blanket for a baby shower for dh's cousin this sunday, and while i'm not going to the shower I am sending along the gifts. It's actually the second baby shower that has come up since my loss, and one of my best friends is having another one in April that I don't want to miss. *The only thing that makes it even remotely easier is that they are all three of them having girls, whereas i lost a son. I don't think I could manage it as well if it were a boy. I know that sounds weird, but it's the way I feel about it*.


I totally understand what you mean. Last year, two friends had all boys and it broke my heart to see those sweet baby boys (photos only - don't have the never to see them in person yet). Girl births are easier for me. I hate how lame that sounds to boot!

*Me*: FF tried to tell me I Oed on CD 13 at first, but I truly believe it was CD 10. I changed my fever temps a little to make it look like I did O on CD 10. I had EWCM and a temp dip on CD 9. I have not had EWCM at any other time - it's been creamy and thick ever since.

I guess we'll see who's right sooner or later.

Regardless of when it happened I defiantly know I Oed. My breasts are sore and I'm starting to feel that 2ww nausea&#8230;.


----------



## Olerica

*RedJen & Amy:* Hope your day today will be sunny and bright!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*Olerica* - I'm kind of hoping to test just to confirm. My LP has been 12 - 14 days lately, so AF could arrive any day now. If my temp goes way up tomorrow or I get any fairly definite signs, I'll probably break down and test. FF advises to test Saturday.

FF gave me the test day of the 22nd. WTH? I'd be 20 DPO then. Weird. Anyway, between that and DH's wish I am trying to wait until March 1st, when I'd be 4 *WEEKS* DPO. Trying - unless I start loosing my mind.

*Joshs_girl:* I don't think I can give you any better advise than you are getting here on the thyroid issue, these women are great!

How can we help you to manage the stress? I'm just conserned that you are stressing yourself out. Have you ever checked out EFT? You can find information at emofree.com Basically you are tapping on your meridian points to help relieve blocks that negative emotions create. I think it might be helpful for you as an ongoing thing to deal with your previous losses and the carrying of Poppy (and any other future children). I know I'm suggesting some radically crazy stuff, but it really helped me with my own anxiety problem (due to childhood abuse).

By the way, I really believe that you will be holding a smiling Poppy and as you smile back into that beautiful face your heart will heal.







to you today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thank you all so much advice and support. You are truly patient souls to put up with my ranting and rambling and questioning. You get the worst of me, poor things!

Chesa, if this is the worst of you, you must be a truly awesome person!







to you today too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Thank you all for the love today, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. This community has come to mean more to me than I would have thought possible.

They are so lovely aren't they? You too! (I'm so jealous of your warm weather)

*Xakana:* You are doing this all on your own? I'm so impressed! (and how iritating!) You can't get help getting pregnant until you ARE pregnant? How messed up is our insurance/health care system.

*Politys:* Happy Valentine's Day to you!

*BoobieJen:* What a wise bird.

*hannybanany:* I'd love it if you were holding a surprise!

*apmama2myboo:* A hug and a Happy Valentine's day too!

*namaste_mom:* Hope you feel better soon! DH and I don't really celebrate much either, but he just called and said he's bringing over lunch - NICE!

A Neti Pot is a small teapot-ish looking thing that irigates your sinuses. You fill with warm water and add sea salt to it. Then you put the spout in one nostril, lean over a sink and tip your head so the water goes in that nostril and out the other (while you breathe through your mouth). It sounds horrific, but it feels SOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOD!!! Oprah and Dr. Oz had it on last year... you might be able to google and find it.

*Me:* Still being patient. My temps are up again today, which is good. Tonight we are having my pregnant friend over for dinner. Her hubby is traveling so we thought it might be nice. HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you all!


----------



## xakana

Oh, and B4M Jen--yeah, I don't get up until after 10 CST. Even though I temp anywhere from 9:40-10:30, I often go back to sleep until 11am-1pm. DH is a second shift, so he doesn't get home until almost midnight and so we spend time together at night, when us night owls are happiest (that includes Lilly, who has always loved that we go to bed between 1-3am).


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Xakana:* You are doing this all on your own? I'm so impressed! (and how iritating!) You can't get help getting pregnant until you ARE pregnant? How messed up is our insurance/health care system.

Pretty screwed up. I'm not at the point where I think I need medical help yet, anyway, but I am frustrated that I can't get it if I do. Price of being poor--they don't want poor people breeding


----------



## heatherh

Oh, *Olerica*, your temps are looking so good!!







: Hope you're enjoying that hopeful anticipation









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Pretty screwed up. I'm not at the point where I think I need medical help yet, anyway, but I am frustrated that I can't get it if I do. Price of being poor--they don't want poor people breeding









Don't even GET me started on the f*d up health care in the US. And there's just so many powerful forces that are trying to keep it that way. ARGH.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Oh, *Olerica*, your temps are looking so good!!







: Hope you're enjoying that hopeful anticipation









Don't even GET me started on the f*d up health care in the US. And there's just so many powerful forces that are trying to keep it that way. ARGH.

*Olerica* - I agree, your chart looks perfect!

*JMO* - There will be another screening of the Buiness of Being Born here next week. I really want to see it, but not sure if I can handle it all. Uggh!

More personals later!

*ETA: You can put me in "waiting to know" now.*


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
How is everybody doing this morning? I noticed that it was lighter outside when I got up at 7 this morning - another sign of spring!

3 inches of new snow here. At least DH and I have the day off so no one had to drive to work. Come on spring, you can do it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
A Neti Pot is a small teapot-ish looking thing that irigates your sinuses. You fill with warm water and add sea salt to it. Then you put the spout in one nostril, lean over a sink and tip your head so the water goes in that nostril and out the other (while you breathe through your mouth). It sounds horrific, but it feels SOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOD!!! Oprah and Dr. Oz had it on last year... you might be able to google and find it.

This may sound stupid, but how do you keep the water out of your ears? I tried something similar (same concept, but without the actual pot) and kept getting water in my ears, it hurt a lot and made them squeak.

I'm feeling rather down now. This time last year I was a pregnant and the miscarriage was just starting. I remember how scared I was and how hard I clung to the hope that it would all be alright.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Oh, *Olerica*, your temps are looking so good!!







: Hope you're enjoying that hopeful anticipation









Don't even GET me started on the f*d up health care in the US. And there's just so many powerful forces that are trying to keep it that way. ARGH.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Olerica* - I agree, your chart looks perfect!

*JMO* - There will be another screening of the Buiness of Being Born here next week. I really want to see it, but not sure if I can handle it all. Uggh!

Bless you both!!! I am oddly calm and centered. It's weird, but I feel good about waiting to test. Either way, right now I am content.
I bought tickets to the one near me and had to give them away. I wasn't able to do it. I am thinking about purchasing a copy or getting it from NetFlix when it goes there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
This may sound stupid, but how do you keep the water out of your ears? I tried something similar (same concept, but without the actual pot) and kept getting water in my ears, it hurt a lot and made them squeak.

I'm feeling rather down now. This time last year I was a pregnant and the miscarriage was just starting. I remember how scared I was and how hard I clung to the hope that it would all be alright.

I'm not sure. I haven't had this problem. I do recommend carying a towel with you after you do it, and they do say not to lay down for at LEAST an hour after so that all the excess water drains out. Maybe this is where you got the water in your ears from?








For your anniversary. It can be difficult to let go of those feelings. Keep your heart and mind open to the possibilities that will come your way. You have a lot to give and there is plenty of time.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Just checking in with you all and saying hi









I haven't been able to keep up with this thread, sooooo much going on at home, but all good stuff, just really busy!

Update on me: We aren't TTC at all right now, but we haven't used any protection just withdrawl







lol, and I started having SEVERE exhaustion yesterday. I figured it was due to the weather, very rainy and overcast all day, but today is beautiful out and I'm still exhausted. I barely made it through the supermarket before, and when we got home I dropped the sugar canister onto my coffee mug and broke everything! Its the same exact exhaustion I had with this last pg and it started on the same day in my cycle, so I'm a bit freaked. I'm on CD 20 according to FF, and 9 days past the last of my EWCM. With my last pg, I was on cycle day 20 and 10 days past the last of the EWCM when I started noticing the symptoms. I went back through my charts and I never have this exhaustion as an AF symptom, it is only on my three charts - the cycle I got pg with DD, the cycle I miscarried and this month.

I'm having VERY mixed feelings, and am trying to ignore it. I don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time I don't know if I am ready to go through the worry and stress of another pg right away. Ack! I don't know what to think.

Liz


----------



## gratefulbambina

Is it ok if I join in here even though we are not actively trying at the moment. My period has not come back yet since Francis's birth. We will be trying after one or two cycles to conceive again. I hope that I'm not judged for trying so soon after his birth.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
Is it ok if I join in here even though we are not actively trying at the moment. My period has not come back yet since Francis's birth. We will be trying after one or two cycles to conceive again. I hope that I'm not judged for trying so soon after his birth.

No one here will judge you!









Its a tough decision to make, when to try again. Only you and your family know what is right for you, and even then it isn't always a cut and dry answer. See my post above, I'm in the undecided catagory, not sure what I want, except to never have the pain of a loss again.








and welcome.

Liz


----------



## gratefulbambina

I hope that I didn't sound harsh...its prob stems from my own guilt of trying so soon. This is the first place where I've talked about it other than my husband & midwife.


----------



## Amydoula

Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate! Busy day today here so don't have time for personals, but wanted to stop in to say that.


----------



## politys

*JMO* - I'm sorry you're down. I've been wanting to see The Business of Being Born since I read a Mothering mag article about it. It's on our Netflix queue - I'll steel myself! About your chart - it's only one temp, and FF doesn't like it either!







:

*Barose* - sure sounds like you've ovulated! As you said, time will let you know which day&#8230;









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica;10542318
A Neti Pot is a small teapot-ish looking thing that irigates your sinuses. You fill with warm water and add sea salt to it. Then you put the spout in one nostril, lean over a sink and tip your head so the water goes in that nostril and out the other (while you breathe through your mouth). It sounds horrific, but it feels SOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOD!!! Oprah and Dr. Oz had it on last year... you might be able to google and find it.

[B*
Me:[/B] Still being patient. My temps are up again today, which is good. Tonight we are having my pregnant friend over for dinner. Her hubby is traveling so we thought it might be nice. HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you all!









*Olerica*, what a nice thing to do for a friend! What a mensch you are! And I'm a big fan of the Neti too; actually, my doctor recommended it to me, and she's pretty conventional! *Fallriverfox*, I haven't had a problem with getting it into my ears - I guess I would just experiment with angles, or avoid it completely if that was the case! And I agree with *heatherh* - your temps look oh so good, lady!







Don't get me started on the healthcare situation here







- I think Michael Moore's film Sicko was a stroke of genius!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm feeling rather down now. This time last year I was a pregnant and the miscarriage was just starting. I remember how scared I was and how hard I clung to the hope that it would all be alright.

*Fallriverfox*, I understand. It's tough when those memories are activated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

Update on me: We aren't TTC at all right now, but we haven't used any protection just withdrawl







lol, and I started having SEVERE exhaustion yesterday. I figured it was due to the weather, very rainy and overcast all day, but today is beautiful out and I'm still exhausted. I barely made it through the supermarket before, and when we got home I dropped the sugar canister onto my coffee mug and broke everything! Its the same exact exhaustion I had with this last pg and it started on the same day in my cycle, so I'm a bit freaked. I'm on CD 20 according to FF, and 9 days past the last of my EWCM. With my last pg, I was on cycle day 20 and 10 days past the last of the EWCM when I started noticing the symptoms. I went back through my charts and I never have this exhaustion as an AF symptom, it is only on my three charts - the cycle I got pg with DD, the cycle I miscarried and this month.

I'm having VERY mixed feelings, and am trying to ignore it. I don't want to get my hopes up, but at the same time I don't know if I am ready to go through the worry and stress of another pg right away. Ack! I don't know what to think.

Liz

*Liz*, How familiar are all of us with mixed feelings...makes total sense. Hang in there...feelings ebb and flow, that's for sure!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
Is it ok if I join in here even though we are not actively trying at the moment. My period has not come back yet since Francis's birth. We will be trying after one or two cycles to conceive again. I hope that I'm not judged for trying so soon after his birth.

Welcome *gratefulbambina*! No one will judge you here. We started trying as soon as AF returned, on the advice of our OBGYN. The only reason to wait after that is if you don't feel ready emotionally, as I understand it.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Grrr, I have been having such a difficult time getting on here. The server is always busy.

I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. I had a few ovulation symptoms, but I am not convinced I even ovulated. I had a few hours of ovary pain that was not as strong or long as usual two weekends ago. My CM was definitely indicating ovulation, but it never changed over. I have had EWCM for over two weeks. I guess we will see.

I started some supplements this week. I did some muscle testing, and I came out really strong that I should take vitex. I am feeling good and hopeful. We will be trying again at the start of this next cycle.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Grrr, I have been having such a difficult time getting on here. The server is always busy.

I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. I had a few ovulation symptoms, but I am not convinced I even ovulated. I had a few hours of ovary pain that was not as strong or long as usual two weekends ago. My CM was definitely indicating ovulation, but it never changed over. I have had EWCM for over two weeks. I guess we will see.

I started some supplements this week. I did some muscle testing, and I came out really strong that I should take vitex. I am feeling good and hopeful. We will be trying again at the start of this next cycle.

Hi, do you temp? That can really help clarify things in such a situation, at least for me. I do think that if you still have fertile mucous every day, you probably haven't O'd yet (though I know you can have a patch of fertile cm after you do)...what do others think?

As to Feeling good and hopeful -


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi, do you temp? That can really help clarify things in such a situation, at least for me. I do think that if you still have fertile mucous every day, you probably haven't O'd yet (though I know you can have a patch of fertile cm after you do)...what do others think?

No, I do not temp. I do not wake up at the same time every morning, and I have no desire to rob myself of any extra minute I can get.







I agree that it would probably help clarify things.

Thanks for all the happy sunshines!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm feeling rather down now. This time last year I was a pregnant and the miscarriage was just starting. I remember how scared I was and how hard I clung to the hope that it would all be alright.









Me, too. I keep trying to go back and check exact dates and all that and realize I'm just dragging myself down. It would just be so nice to actually *be* pregnant again... to at least be making some progress, yk?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I am thinking about purchasing a copy or getting it from NetFlix when it goes there.

It's in my queue, too! Releases on Feb 26th. That way I can watch it (and cry) in peace.

*ScootchsMom* - I hope everything turns out the right way for you









Welcome, *gratefulbambina*! No judgement here!

*politys* - Yeah, Sicko was pretty brilliant. It's just so disappointing that this country has all this wealth but not the kindness and consideration for others that we look out for everybody's basic needs. I'm reading The Audacity of Hope and just passed the part about how Warren Buffett pays a lower tax rate than his receptionist. That's depressing! And the current administration is just adding to this with all the tax cuts for the wealthy while average Joe and poor Joe get totally hosed. Again, ARGH. Surely it's fair for folks to give back like Buffett thinks they should.


----------



## jmo

*heather and olerica*, those are some nice looking charts, gals!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm feeling rather down now. This time last year I was a pregnant and the miscarriage was just starting. I remember how scared I was and how hard I clung to the hope that it would all be alright.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
Is it ok if I join in here even though we are not actively trying at the moment. My period has not come back yet since Francis's birth. We will be trying after one or two cycles to conceive again. I hope that I'm not judged for trying so soon after his birth.

It's absolutely okay! Many mamas here are not ttc right now and/or waiting for cycles to resume. I'm sorry about your loss. The decision when to try again is such a personal one and they'll be no judgement here whatever you decide. Did your mw tell you to wait longer than 1-2 cycles?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi, do you temp? That can really help clarify things in such a situation, at least for me. I do think that if you still have fertile mucous every day, you probably haven't O'd yet (though I know you can have a patch of fertile cm after you do)...what do others think?

I'd agree w/ politys that you probably haven't O'd if your having ewcf every day. I often have watery cf after O but not true ew.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
It's in my queue, too! Releases on Feb 26th. That way I can watch it (and cry) in peace.

I'm defintely going to watch it again at home. It was really well done. The movie itself wasn't that hard for me, more just all the pg women at the screening.

Just got back from watching my friend get a belly cast. I guess I just feel like torturing myself lately.








Here's hoping I O today!


----------



## barose

*Sorry for the early evening vent, but I got to get it out:*

Since yesterday, my lower back has been in constant pain. It feels like bad AF cramps but slightly worse. It feels more like my liagments. I have pretty much a desk job (though I'm free to get up all the time) and its torture to sit here all day. I feel best when I walk around the our space, go on a brisk walk during my lunch or go to a private bathroom and get into Yoga "cat" positions (on all fours; rounded back) for relief. It just feels like so much pressure on my back. Last night I took a bath after a run and it took the pain/pressure off my back. It was sooooo nice until I got out of the tub.

Some of my pain is radiating to my right ovary area too, but I cant tell if its just a continuation of my back pain or if its something different. It feels like it did in my early pregnancy except I'm not pregnant.

I'm so reluctant to go to my OB at this point. Ill call my ND and see what she says, but she may tell me to see my OB. I guess Ill see what happens by tomorrow.


----------



## politys

Barose, I don't have any advice to offer (beyond agreeing that consulting a doc is a good idea if something seems chronic), but I did want to say that I'm so sorry you're in pain, and send good thoughts your way







:







.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
It's in my queue, too!

Mine, too.

*gratefulbambina*--I'm sad to welcome you here, but this is a wonderful group of mamas who won't judge you. I started trying after my first AF. I'm on month two and just hoping we caught the egg this month. My family needs to grow!

*barose*--


----------



## hazeleyes

Hello all... Sorry that I disappeared. Just one of those things where I had to save my sanity by not being on the boards a while.

The doctor told us to wait a cycle before trying again. I hate waiting, but I guess it has to be. Oh well.

I hope you all have a wonderful Valentine's Day...


----------



## Chic_Mama

Alright, I think that you can move me to the trying again list- this will be our first official month trying again


----------



## xakana

I just found out an irresponsible young friend of mine just got knocked up... and it didn't upset me.  Maybe it's because I know how much she loves babies, but I'm neutral right now and might actually be able to be happy for her. I'm nervous because, like I said, she's irresponsible--like, can't even keep a home irresponsible, and pretty self-centered... I don't know what kind of mom she'll be. I think she'd make an awesome aunt (not that her sister is interested in having a baby any time soon, lol) but... I don't know. I'll have to wait to see what kind of parent she is, but I think I can be happy with her during her pregnancy and I really hope our kids can play together--I like hanging out with her, she's fun and adores Lilly... It surprises me, since all the good moms I know getting pregnant I seem to be sad and jealous (and I AM a LITTLE jealous, but nothing like usual) about. So why is this kid different? (okay, she's my age, but she acts like she's 15) I really think I am happy for her, even if I don't know how she feels about it


----------



## labortrials

Hey there! I still think about you guys all the time!!

BOBB - I actually began arranging for our community's screening of the movie DURING my last miscarriage. Insane! I watched it 2 months following the miscarriage and was ok.

I haven't heard any new news and don't see any October moms to be listed on the frontpage, but I'm hoping everyone is doing well!!!!

We have our first appointment Saturday morning. I'm really excited. I'll be 9w3d. It'll probably be too early to detect the HB with the doppler. Trying to prepare myself for that. Sometimes I think I feel movement. Sometimes I think I'm having twins. Who knows.

Miss you all!







Kimberly


----------



## i0lanthe

Please move me to "waiting to O"









AF has arrived (couple days ago) so we are done with that vexing 3 cycle wait and officially TTC again *happy dance* (by "we" I mean "I" and I have to talk DH into the idea of "having another kid" all over again, apparently, but I can cry at will now (superpower!) so that shouldn't take very long in practice, like a few minutes. I'm a little irked though. Shouldn't I have a "get out of jail free" card from last time? He's usually a reasonably sensitive guy.)

I heard second-hand yesterday that one of DS's therapy people (a behavioral consultant who comes to observe therapy sessions for a short while weekly, we've had her for a couple years now) is pregnant. I never did tell her or the various other therapists (our house/life is a hotbed of early intervention since both my kids have delays) that I was expecting or that I miscarried (I had figured on waiting til I was showing.) I am ok about it I think (granted I haven't been thinking about it very hard)... I need to be, anyhow, since she _is_ here every week... not this week because we had a snowstorm and everyone canceled, heh.

*labortrials* I'll be thinking of you on Saturday!

*xakana* I'm glad that it didn't upset you (I don't know why some people affect me differently than others but it seems like they do.) I hope all your kids can play together too.

*hazeleyes* hang in there, I hate waiting too







Do whatever you have to for that sanity









*barose* Oh, I'm sorry about your back. I hope the ND can help.

*BlissfullyLoving* I think the same as politys, that you probably haven't O'd if you're still having EWCM all the time. I don't feel like I am an expert in CM though.







For what it's worth, I temp whenever I wake up for the day and make a note of the time, and it has worked for me in the past (ttc dd), but YMMV. I don't think it works for everyone (either my temp doesn't change that much in a couple hours or the difference between pre- and post-O temps is enough that a little noise doesn't obscure the underlying picture, whichever.) If my sleep is really badly interrupted that is when I have had to throw out a day. I wouldn't try this to "avoid" (only to TTC) since accuracy would be more important there, heh.

*gratefulbambina* welcome, I'm so sorry for your loss.

*ScootchsMom* I can understand the mixed feelings. Hang in there!

*Olerica* I'm probably a day behind everyone else in saying so but that is still one good-looking chart you have there









*fallriverfox* (((hugs)))

*hannybanany* good luck!


----------



## Sioko

I'm back cause I'm bored *teehee*







Thanx for all the well wishes









*gratefulbambina* Hey, sorry you're here







s

*Josh's_girl* Oh man, I haven't kept up but I take it you're not well off right now???







s I know last time I read anything there was bad m/s? I had hyperemesis and NOTHING would stay down, not even ginger or water and nibbling all day did me no favors uke , but I found if I added a squeeze or two of lime to my water it would buy me a few minutes. I'm sorry you're freakin'. If you do have hyperemesis one of the things that happens is you do kinda go a little insane, it's really a nightmare illness. I ended up on reglan and something else, and DD#1 was born very healthy though w/ IUGR, she was tiny 5lbs3oz. I was freakin that I was killing my baby by not being able to eat and wasting away, but our bodies do try very hard to put baby first. I was so so scared. But I concentrated everything I had into her and she was born healthy.







: for you!

*Barose* I'm sorry you're hurting. I hope it's something simple to fix and you're comfy again soon! Get well vibes!







:

*i0lanthe* AF has arrived (couple days ago) so we are done with that vexing 3 cycle wait and officially TTC again *happy dance* (by "we" I mean "I" and I have to talk DH into the idea of "having another kid" all over again, apparently, but I can cry at will now (superpower!) so that shouldn't take very long in practice, like a few minutes. I'm a little irked though. Shouldn't I have a "get out of jail free" card from last time? He's usually a reasonably sensitive guy.)

Here here! I know what that's like. I wanted to tell DH, "Well even if you don't want another baby, I do! I'll do it myself!" Though I couldn't figure out how to back that up









*labortrials* Be loud baby heart! Be loud!!







:









*Me* Ho hum. To everyone feeling down, I'm with you. I hope we feel better soon!







Although I'm better than earlier this week. This AF is acting like it's nearly done, although I'm barely starting CD4, and so I'm freaking that an unusually short period means I'll O early and I don't know why that should freak me out. Or maybe I'm preggo, and I'm NOT going to test cause my temps are too low, and it'll end up being ectopic again and that'll explain all the strange bad pains in my sides, except that it switches sides... that kills the theory.... but anyway if it is then DH will never believe me when I tell him it's a fluke. He'll say, "Three times in a row is not a fluke!" Then I'll have to figure out that, "I'll do it by myself!" strategy and I always hit a wall with that one....









Hrmmm, as convoluted as that paragraph is, it does plainly illustrate where I am hormonally/emotionally.... yes....


----------



## boobs4milk

kimberly-







: missing you! good luck tomorrow!

xak-







s pg friends are the toughest. but, all of my IRL friends are older and finished with babies, so i haven't had to deal with any of that. but strangers being pg. depress me.

namaste_mom-not sure where you teach, but i read about a geology class in illinois that had a gunman attack them. i'm hoping it wasn't you; i'm hoping for peace and healing and love for those involved!

barose-







s i've had some back issues this a.m. i had nerve damage from the EVIL EPIDURAL from natalie's birth. hoping for healing for you!

iOlanthe and chic mama-welcome to crazyville. that's what i call ttc. hoping you get off the train soon!

hazeleyes-







s we didn't wait, but that is such an individual choice. i think we should have so that i would have been better healed.







s

jenna-







s i couldn't even watch knocked up...forget a documentary about birth!

i am happy today, and thankful. i got all the way to 8 dpo before i got cramps! i usually start cramping on o day and cramp right on through to 1-2 days into af. so, i got 8 days cramp free!!! go supplements!

hope you all have a great day!!!

heather-if your temp is up today, you are pg!!!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

taking son to dr! hoping you all have a wonderful day...bbl!


----------



## Amydoula

Have you guys ever considered making this a weekly thread instead of a Monthly? I only ask b/c it is so easy to get lost in the discussion over the course of a whole month. Maybe something to consider? I know that is how it is done in TTC.

Gratefulbambina: I am here in waiting as well! Don't feel unwelcome. I just got my first AF this week and we will wait for one more, so begin trying the end of March. So you are not the only one who will try after one or two AF's

Joshs_girl: I don't know anything about thryoid except that they've always said mine was normal, but now I'm going to ask the actual number since I want to make sure that it is in the new acceptable range. I hope you are able to see the endo soon and get some peace.

I know there were many more posts since I last checked in but I can't remember it all! I'm off to yoga in a bit. Poor DH is home today with the flu I had last week







We are so hoping DS doesn't get it.


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!














: (actually it's overcast here, but there's sunshine in my heart!)

*Kimberly*, it's great to hear from you! Very exciting about your appointment - I hope you get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow!









*Sioko*,







I hope the situation clarifies soon! Our bodies can be so confusing at times!









*Heatherh*, I'm excited for you - how's your temp this morning?









*Boobs4milk*, great news about the cramping (or lack thereof)!









*IOlanthe*, best wishes for the "talk" with DH! It's tough on them too, isn't it. It sounds like it will go well.







(congrats on the return of AF! What a complex relationship we all have with her!)

Hi *Xak*, that's an interesting situation. Could the difference in your response be as simple as the fact that she wasn't making an effort? Not your situation, so there's not that to be envious of?







Maybe I'm reaching here...









*ChicMama*,









Hi *Hazeleyes*







Sorry you have to wait at the moment. Hang in there!


----------



## boobs4milk

ugh, the dr. is FULL. no appts till [email protected]?!?!?!

politys- thank you!

gratefulbambino-welcome, i hope your stay is short!!!

anyone heard from rach03 lately????


----------



## Olerica

Good Morning! Doing a quick fly by, but I have a question that I'm hoping to get a few experienced charter's help with.

I was up at 3:00 am today and didn't get back to bed until 6:00 and didn't get up until 7:30 when I temped. My temp was significantly lower today (and today would be my "typical CD1) BUT late yesterday afternoon I had 1 spot of blood in my panties and NOTHING when I wiped... and though I've felt "activity" like the start of a period, still nothing.

I also had a sharp pain yesterday afternoon about an hour before I noticed the 'spot'.

Could this be implantation? Isn't that a little late at 11DPO? Just wondering what your thoughts are.

I'll be back later to do the personals, but I'm just staring at my chart and shaking my head.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Jenna* - I don't think I could see BBB right now

*Olerica* - 20 dpo sounds really early. Hmmph. How was "lunch"? Thanks for telling me about the Neti pot, it does sound horrific but I'll try anything once, guess you can't do that if your nose is stuffed up. Is it possible that you O'd a day or two after you thought you did? I don't know much about implantation bleeding.

*xak* - going to sleep at 1 am is crazy except for that fact that your DH is a second shifter. My mom used to keep that schedule also so she could have time with Dad.

*frf* - wow, new snow, it flurried here the other day but that is about it.

Hi *gratefulbambina* - no judgements here, it could take awhile for your period to come back. Try not to feel guilty about thinking about another child. Francis would want you to be happy. I kind of hope that Norah is picking the next child that will come into my womb. That makes me feel better. Some people believe that the spirit of the child you lost will come again. I don't know about that. Although, I've already told Norah, don't pick any more children that die so young, I don't know if I can handle it.

*Barose -* I hope your pain lessens.

Hi *Kimberly,* have a great appt on Saturday!

*Sioko* - yep that paragraph was all over the place

*Booby Jen* - no I haven't read about that yet, I'm not in Illinois, I'm in AL; guess, I check out the news and see what went on. Usually, rocks are not controversial.

*Amy* - it is easier to follow if you check in every couple of days, as long as I've been around (and that is a long time), this has always been a monthly thread.

Hi *politys*, hope your day is going well

*Me* - a little better today but not much. I woke up just coughing this morning. I need to fix this cough, it is bringing me down. I slept for a couple hours in the afternoon yesterday and still went to bed at a reasonable time. This cold is really wearing me out. Thus, no v-day anything for DH.


----------



## politys

Hi Olerica,

It's definitely possible that it's implantation. I don't think your temp this morning is a reliable one. Tomorrow will be telling tempwise!


----------



## heatherh

Temp plummet this am.









I woke up 1 hour early, so that could screw it up, but I really think it's a sign of impending doom.


----------



## politys

Oh Heatherh, I'm sorry. 1 hour does make a difference for me (usu 1/10 of a degree at least)...it's not over until old AF arrives!


----------



## Sioko

So I tested....









It _looked_ positive but I don't know. It _could_ have been an evap. I went to the clinic and they tried a Dollar Tree test and it was neg. but of course _they_ don't







it for a minute straight...









Still spotting. I get bleagh, but no more uke

Even if it was really pos. I'm not excited. I'm a bit sad, and cautious. I started a period! There's no way that if I am preg. that it will end well. No way. I'm afraid to "wait a few days" like the nurse said because last time I did that and left things alone... *big echo-ey voice* ECTOPIC OF DOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!! *echo-ey voice done* I must have PTSD. Everything always means ectopic to me







All well, what can I do?? If it is what it is then what can I do?? and no one will know anything right now anyway until a few days.

Probably an evap anyway and all I have to do is wear white pants and no pad and AF will come back like she never left







I'll be testing tomorrow with FMU. Again.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi *Xak*, that's an interesting situation. Could the difference in your response be as simple as the fact that she wasn't making an effort? Not your situation, so there's not that to be envious of?

No, because unplanned pregnancies have been ticking me off, royally. Maybe it's because she is happy about it... but then I think of the couple of friends I know who are married and good oops pregnancies and are happy, but they annoy me, lol. Go figure.
*
Olerica*--my implantation was like that, although 11 DPO _is_ kinda late, the spotting might be delayed...

*namaste mom*--lol, I physically can't sleep from 9-11pm, that's when I'm the most wide awake and happy. Technically, if I followed my body's cues, I wouldn't go to sleep until 4-6am. My body is a 3rd shifter







Dh is the same way. 1am is early to us and only happens when he has to get up 'early' (before 10am) the next day.

*Heather*[email protected] plummet!







ITA with polytis--an hour can really make a difference. I used to think it was whenever I woke up, now I've found that temping a the same time works best (well, within an hour, I temp between 9:30-10:30 typically) whenever I wake up (as I always do) during that time frame.

*Me*--Nothing special. 5 DPO, no signs of implantation yet, but it's still soon. I'm still hoping and afraid to hope at the same time.


----------



## xakana

*Sioko*--how frustrating! I, too am afraid of ectopic, terrified of it, though I've never had one. My MIL did and lost half of her reproductive system when it blew. That scares me something awful and my last pregnancy, I had one-sided pain the whole time (I went, got checked, not ectopic, it was the load of the century off my mine). There's always the chance that you just had an egg that couldn't stick--maybe got a two headed sperm monster or something. Or you want to be pregnant so much that you ordered your body to start producing hCG







Or it _was_ an evaporation line! I'll hope for the last for you out of those options.


----------



## hannybanany

xak, a friend of mine who was NOT TTC accidentally got pg in November. I felt ok about it. Everybody else I know who had gotten pregnant after I m/c had actually been trying and I felt terribly jealous and sad when they announced their pregnancies. It was different with her... Maybe because her situation is so completely different than mine. Or because they're different, but sort of the same... She did not want to get pg but ended up getting pregnant, and I wanted to be pg and wasn't any more. We both ended up in unexpected and unplanned for situations. Different, but the same. Now she's happy about the new baby, and I am still very happy for her. Who knows if that actually makes any sense.

Um, my boobs hurt... They started hurting at 3 DPO! Sore boobs is an AF symptom for me, but it doesn't usually happen til 9DPO. Hmmmm...

I have to go for the 7DPO blood work next Monday, then a perinatologist appt next Thursday, then back to the RE on the 25th to chat about my lab results.

Sorry I haven't been doing personals. This month has been harder than I thought it would be. My former EDD is the 26th, and... yeah, it's just hard. I really hoped that we would be pregnant by then, but it's pretty unlikely that will be the case. Instead of preparing to give birth I'm seeing all kinds of specialists. Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Bella Catalina

Hi mamas, guess I will come out of lurkdom for a little. I finally O'ed, but I'm not excited like I expected to be. We have an O-3 heart on my chart... oh I hate feeling so torn. Anyway it was a CD27 O or something... I doubt anything will come of it. But 3dpo and I am tossing up whether to start my NPC or not.

I hope those of you who celebrate V-day had a wonderful day yesterday. DH blew my socks off... and then we went to see Juno yesterday afternoon and I was surprisingly okay until the end and then I just lost it. This rollercoaster makes me want to bang by head against a brick wall. And to top it off I found out some newlywed aquaintances are pregnant... accidental/unplanned. I'm sorry to whine... but I hate myself that I can't be happy for them, you know? I think my own reaction is stressing me out more than the actual news.

Again I apologize for no personals... I am not usually an AAM poster...







to you all.


----------



## Olerica

*Heather:* I still hold with the hope that until AF arrives, there is hope.









*BlissfullyLoving:* It's difficult with guessing at your CM. Or rather, half the time I'm guessing at mine because it seems 'combo'. You know, well, it's sort of stretchy, but not super stretchy like last month" or whatever. I have felt more in control when I temp. I set my alarm (which is a dawn simulator one, so no noise) every morning and can go back to sleep on the weekends. It's LOVELY! Good luck this next cycle!

*jmo:* Thanks for the chart well-wish. How bitter-sweet to watch a friend enjoy her pregnancy belly.









*barose:* Feel free to vent.... Could you be pregnant? I just mean, how do you know? If you are absolutely sure, maybe you should go get it checked out. I think you'd want to get stuff taken care of before it's an issue (and hopefully it's not).

*hazel:* I understand the disappearing. There are days I too need a break. When will you be able to try again?

*Chic_Mama:* Woo hoo! Good luck this cycle!

*i0lanthe:* Woo hoo for you too! (I'm a poet - ha) Thanks for the good-chart wishes. Hope they stay that way (but I'm tempted to toss out today's temp).

*gratefulbambina* Welcome to our little part of the internet. I'm so sorry for your loss.

*ScootchsMom* I can understand having mixed feelings about the whole thing.









*Amydoula:* I hope your hubby feels better soon, and that you and your son don't get it!

*namaste_mom:* Re: the Neti Pot.. you CAN use it if you are stuffed up. The water will slowly get into your sinuses. You might have to stop and blow a few times, but really it cleans them right out! Oh, and don't forget to switch sides.

Lunch was at my office: egg rolls and hot & sour soup. Perfect!

*Sioko:* How confusing! I'm sorry for all of the frustration, but MAN you have a beautiful sense of absurd humor! I couldn't help laughing at half of your post and







(giving sympathy eyes) to the rest of it. Hope it resolves soon... and white pants can't hurt!

*Xak:* Thanks for the note. It's appreciated! Good luck on the implantation signs for you too!

*Me:* Nothing new. No spotting, no anything else.


----------



## barose

*Olerica* - I did take a test last week and it was negative. I think it was Thursday; I forgot which day it was exactly and I forgot to mark it on my chart.

My back is feeling a bit better today as long as I get up and move frequently though. If it kept up in the same intensity, I would call my OB. I might just call anyway.

I'm always apprehensive about going to her due to the millions of pregnant women and new mothers present in the waiting room and front desk. It's a somewhat large waiting room, but there is NO where else to go. It's just the front where the stairs/elevator are and the room. I had already asked for another place to sit and wait and there is none. The last 4 times I went in the past year, I always left crying back to the car because 1. my AF always starts there. No matter where I am in my cycle, I always get my period when I thought there was hope. 2. I either get bad news on top of that or there is no explanation for my pain and 3. all of the hugely pregnant women are overwhelming. They [the staff] knows how I feel, they just don't care and cant accommodate.

Changing practices wouldn't do any good because in one way or another, they are pretty much the same.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 

I'm always apprehensive about going to her due to the millions of pregnant women and new mothers present in the waiting room and front desk. It's a somewhat large waiting room, but there is NO where else to go. It's just the front where the stairs/elevator are and the room. I had already asked for another place to sit and wait and there is none. The last 4 times I went in the past year, I always left crying back to the car because 1. my AF always starts there. No matter where I am in my cycle, I always get my period when I thought there was hope. 2. I either get bad news on top of that or there is no explanation for my pain and 3. all of the hugely pregnant women are overwhelming. They [the staff] knows how I feel, they just don't care and cant accommodate.

Changing practices wouldn't do any good because in one way or another, they are pretty much the same.

I totally understand about going to the office







I never even went to the OB/midwife office during my miscarriage, only the lab by my house and the ER, and thankfully didn't see any pg women. I probably would have freaked out, ya know? And I really want to know why the staff, including the OBs are so freaking cold, uncaring, and some just plain rude, when you are going through the toughest time of your life.







: I've decided I'm done with standard medical care for any future babies, and will find a REAL midwife next time that actually has a personality.

Me - I'm still getting periods of exhaustion, woke up all stuffy this morning and thought I was getting DP's cold (he is sick as a dog right now), but it cleared up by midmorning. Then at about 1 I got hit with the exhaustion again. Right now I'm so so, but if I went and laid on the couch I'd pass out in about 2 seconds, lol. I think my system is just out of whack from the miscarriage, work, school, and stress of remodeling a house. Once AF shows, I'll see how I feel and start looking into some supplements for myself.

Liz


----------



## Olerica

*Barose:* I'm so sorry! How aughful to feel as though you have no support and no place to turn to to get the help you need/may need. I didn't mean to add to that hurt, if I did.

*Schootch's Mom:* Amen to getting better care! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## boobs4milk

HUGE BIG HUGS HEATHER!!! thinking of you and hoping it was just an off temp.


----------



## Olerica

Boobie Jen - Your chart really looks pretty!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
We have our first appointment Saturday morning. I'm really excited. I'll be 9w3d. It'll probably be too early to detect the HB with the doppler. Trying to prepare myself for that. Sometimes I think I feel movement. Sometimes I think I'm having twins. Who knows.

Good luck on Sat!! 9w3d is super early to hear on the doppler so don't freak out, okay? Your babe is growing strong in there!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Please move me to "waiting to O"








AF has arrived (couple days ago) so we are done with that vexing 3 cycle wait and officially TTC again *happy dance* (by "we" I mean "I" and I have to talk DH into the idea of "having another kid" all over again, apparently, but I can cry at will now (superpower!) so that shouldn't take very long in practice, like a few minutes. I'm a little irked though. Shouldn't I have a "get out of jail free" card from last time? He's usually a reasonably sensitive guy.)

Yay for af!!







Sorry your dh isn't on the same page as you right now. Hopefully he'll come around. FWIW, I think you get a get out of jail free card!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Hrmmm, as convoluted as that paragraph is, it does plainly illustrate where I am hormonally/emotionally.... yes....

Well that the paragraph made absolute perfect sense to me, so what does that say about my state??









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i am happy today, and thankful. i got all the way to 8 dpo before i got cramps! i usually start cramping on o day and cramp right on through to 1-2 days into af. so, i got 8 days cramp free!!! go supplements!

Yay for days w/o cramps!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Could this be implantation? Isn't that a little late at 11DPO? Just wondering what your thoughts are.

11 dpo would be a little late, but still within the realm of possibility.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Temp plummet this am.








I woke up 1 hour early, so that could screw it up, but I really think it's a sign of impending doom.

oh heather,





















. Maybe the hr early did mess your temp, though. Has af arrived yet? I so wanted this to be your month, girl....I'm not giving up hope on this cycle yet!

Well, my temp is up today so I am pretty sure I O'd either cd14 or cd16. I didn't get 3 hrs before the cd15 temp so it might be screwing things up. It doesn't really matter as we dtd both days BUT I'm planning on get a prog test at 7 dpo so I kinda want to know for sure which day.


----------



## Julia Rose

I never test until AF is *really* late, like a week, in which case I've always been pg; call it denial but I never wanted to tempt fate. I almost tested yesterday though b/c I was 15 days past O and getting excited. But AF came today, alas. I'm a pretty cautious person but I was already thinking of baby names.


----------



## politys

Julia Rose!

I'm feeling disappointed this morning too...my temp dropped by .4...







:

Next month awaits







It will happen, when it's meant to...(at least that's what I keep trying to remind myself. AF, imminent or arrived, is always disappointing, no matter how much we tell ourselves not to get excited...) Oh well...


----------



## Olerica

Well, I'm back up a bit today, but who knows. I don't know why, but I'm not too hopeful. Today is DH's birthday and he gave ME a box of tests. I will test later today... I think. Part of me just wants to wait, because IF I test, I am going to get my darn hopes up and it's just so much easier to wait for AF....

*Julia* - I'm so sorry about AF.

*Politys* - Ug. What's going on with all of us? I do love your attitude though.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Good Morning! Doing a quick fly by, but I have a question that I'm hoping to get a few experienced charter's help with.

I was up at 3:00 am today and didn't get back to bed until 6:00 and didn't get up until 7:30 when I temped. My temp was significantly lower today (and today would be my "typical CD1) BUT late yesterday afternoon I had 1 spot of blood in my panties and NOTHING when I wiped... and though I've felt "activity" like the start of a period, still nothing.

I also had a sharp pain yesterday afternoon about an hour before I noticed the 'spot'.

Could this be implantation? Isn't that a little late at 11DPO? Just wondering what your thoughts are.

I'll be back later to do the personals, but I'm just staring at my chart and shaking my head.

It definitely could be! Good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Jenna* - I don't think I could see BBB right now

*Me* - a little better today but not much. I woke up just coughing this morning. I need to fix this cough, it is bringing me down. I slept for a couple hours in the afternoon yesterday and still went to bed at a reasonable time. This cold is really wearing me out. Thus, no v-day anything for DH.

I hope you feel better soon. I had the flu last week and now DH has it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Temp plummet this am.









I woke up 1 hour early, so that could screw it up, but I really think it's a sign of impending doom.

Yes, I think 1 hour could change things and its still above coverline so I think there is still hope! Fingers crossed for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
So I tested....









It _looked_ positive but I don't know. It _could_ have been an evap. I went to the clinic and they tried a Dollar Tree test and it was neg. but of course _they_ don't







it for a minute straight...









Still spotting. I get bleagh, but no more uke

Even if it was really pos. I'm not excited. I'm a bit sad, and cautious. I started a period! There's no way that if I am preg. that it will end well. No way. I'm afraid to "wait a few days" like the nurse said because last time I did that and left things alone... *big echo-ey voice* ECTOPIC OF DOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!! *echo-ey voice done* I must have PTSD. Everything always means ectopic to me







All well, what can I do?? If it is what it is then what can I do?? and no one will know anything right now anyway until a few days.

Probably an evap anyway and all I have to do is wear white pants and no pad and AF will come back like she never left







I'll be testing tomorrow with FMU. Again.

Oh that does sound stressful especially since you have had ectopic before. I hope everything turns out ok.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
No, because unplanned pregnancies have been ticking me off, royally. Maybe it's because she is happy about it... but then I think of the couple of friends I know who are married and good oops pregnancies and are happy, but they annoy me, lol. Go figure.
*
*

*

I have a really hard time hearing about unplanned pregnancies too.
I have to plan mine always and even then its no guarrantee....

*

*Quote:*


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
xak, a friend of mine who was NOT TTC accidentally got pg in November. I felt ok about it. Everybody else I know who had gotten pregnant after I m/c had actually been trying and I felt terribly jealous and sad when they announced their pregnancies. It was different with her... Maybe because her situation is so completely different than mine. Or because they're different, but sort of the same... She did not want to get pg but ended up getting pregnant, and I wanted to be pg and wasn't any more. We both ended up in unexpected and unplanned for situations. Different, but the same. Now she's happy about the new baby, and I am still very happy for her. Who knows if that actually makes any sense.

Um, my boobs hurt... They started hurting at 3 DPO! Sore boobs is an AF symptom for me, but it doesn't usually happen til 9DPO. Hmmmm...

I have to go for the 7DPO blood work next Monday, then a perinatologist appt next Thursday, then back to the RE on the 25th to chat about my lab results.

Sorry I haven't been doing personals. This month has been harder than I thought it would be. My former EDD is the 26th, and... yeah, it's just hard. I really hoped that we would be pregnant by then, but it's pretty unlikely that will be the case. Instead of preparing to give birth I'm seeing all kinds of specialists. Thanks for letting me vent









*EDD anniversaries as well as m/c anniversaries are hard, be easy with yourself.









*

*Quote:*


Originally Posted by *Olerica;10551551[B*
Me:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica;10551551[B*
Nothing new. No spotting, no anything else.

Looking good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Olerica* - I did take a test last week and it was negative. I think it was Thursday; I forgot which day it was exactly and I forgot to mark it on my chart.

My back is feeling a bit better today as long as I get up and move frequently though. If it kept up in the same intensity, I would call my OB. I might just call anyway.

I'm always apprehensive about going to her due to the millions of pregnant women and new mothers present in the waiting room and front desk. It's a somewhat large waiting room, but there is NO where else to go. It's just the front where the stairs/elevator are and the room. I had already asked for another place to sit and wait and there is none. The last 4 times I went in the past year, I always left crying back to the car because 1. my AF always starts there. No matter where I am in my cycle, I always get my period when I thought there was hope. 2. I either get bad news on top of that or there is no explanation for my pain and 3. all of the hugely pregnant women are overwhelming. They [the staff] knows how I feel, they just don't care and cant accommodate.

Changing practices wouldn't do any good because in one way or another, they are pretty much the same.

I so wish they would just let all mamas who are there for other than happy things just go straight into the exam room, its just not right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I totally understand about going to the office







I never even went to the OB/midwife office during my miscarriage, only the lab by my house and the ER, and thankfully didn't see any pg women. I probably would have freaked out, ya know? And I really want to know why the staff, including the OBs are so freaking cold, uncaring, and some just plain rude, when you are going through the toughest time of your life.







: I've decided I'm done with standard medical care for any future babies, and will find a REAL midwife next time that actually has a personality.

Me - I'm still getting periods of exhaustion, woke up all stuffy this morning and thought I was getting DP's cold (he is sick as a dog right now), but it cleared up by midmorning. Then at about 1 I got hit with the exhaustion again. Right now I'm so so, but if I went and laid on the couch I'd pass out in about 2 seconds, lol. I think my system is just out of whack from the miscarriage, work, school, and stress of remodeling a house. Once AF shows, I'll see how I feel and start looking into some supplements for myself.

Liz

Feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 







Julia Rose!

I'm feeling disappointed this morning too...my temp dropped by .4...







:

Next month awaits







It will happen, when it's meant to...(at least that's what I keep trying to remind myself. AF, imminent or arrived, is always disappointing, no matter how much we tell ourselves not to get excited...) Oh well...











AAM: DH is still running the fever, 2 days now. I've done some research and all does NOT look good for the sperm for the next few months. I read on an IVF site they won't even bother to do an IVF on anyone who's DH has had a fever of 101 or higher in the 3 months before the IVF cycle b/c that is how long it takes to remake what was killed off with the fever. This is SUCH a bummer! DH never gets sick.....what timing! We'll still try next month but its just frustrating, sigh. Anyone have a good story to share where their DH had a high fever but still got pregnant quickly?


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 







Julia Rose!

I'm feeling disappointed this morning too...my temp dropped by .4...







:

Next month awaits







It will happen, when it's meant to...(at least that's what I keep trying to remind myself. AF, imminent or arrived, is always disappointing, no matter how much we tell ourselves not to get excited...) Oh well...

Thanks . . . I just don't understand why it keeps not happening. I have only half my reproductive system (lost an ovary due to ruptured ectopic last year), but I got pg again the next cycle and m/c. A friend of mine just m/c and took RU486 to avoid a d/c because she was afraid d/c could compromise her fertility. She had a pretty bad experience with the RU486 - not the drug, but she had to go to an abortion mill to get it - but I wonder if my d/c has done something??? I just had a hsg which showed everything normal.


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs julia, olerica, politys...hoping for a bfp for you ladies very soon!

olerica, my chart usually looks good. that's why i didn't even bother temping post o last month. we'll see, but after 8 months of hoping, it is easy to just think i'll be on this thread forever!


----------



## hazeleyes

*I have a question:

FF says I O'ed on CD 11. I think I O'ed on CD 13. What do you think?*


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
*I have a question:

FF says I O'ed on CD 11. I think I O'ed on CD 13. What do you think?*

cd 13 would make more sense, especially if the temp on cd 12 was questionable.

HUGS! hth!!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
*I have a question:

FF says I O'ed on CD 11. I think I O'ed on CD 13. What do you think?*

I agree with Jen. I think it looks better for the 13th too.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I never test until AF is *really* late, like a week, in which case I've always been pg; call it denial but I never wanted to tempt fate. I almost tested yesterday though b/c I was 15 days past O and getting excited. But AF came today, alas. I'm a pretty cautious person but I was already thinking of baby names.

















sorry af arrived, julia. I was the same way last cycle - just *knew* I was pg. It's so much more crushing when you were already planning that pregnancy in your head.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
I'm feeling disappointed this morning too...my temp dropped by .4...







:
Next month awaits







It will happen, when it's meant to...(at least that's what I keep trying to remind myself. AF, imminent or arrived, is always disappointing, no matter how much we tell ourselves not to get excited...) Oh well...

Bummer, politys. But you do have such a great attitude....can I borrow some?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
AAM: DH is still running the fever, 2 days now. I've done some research and all does NOT look good for the sperm for the next few months. I read on an IVF site they won't even bother to do an IVF on anyone who's DH has had a fever of 101 or higher in the 3 months before the IVF cycle b/c that is how long it takes to remake what was killed off with the fever. This is SUCH a bummer! DH never gets sick.....what timing! We'll still try next month but its just frustrating, sigh. Anyone have a good story to share where their DH had a high fever but still got pregnant quickly?









I had no idea about fever effecting sperm. It make sense, though. Very interesting. You just never know, though.....there might be some super tough swimmers hanging on!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
*I have a question:\
FF says I O'ed on CD 11. I think I O'ed on CD 13. What do you think?*

I think you O'd on cd13 too. Makes much more sense.

Temp is up again today so I am 99% super I O'd!!! And let the wonderful 2ww begin!!







:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
The last 4 times I went in the past year, I always left crying back to the car because 1. my AF always starts there. No matter where I am in my cycle, I always get my period when I thought there was hope. 2. I either get bad news on top of that or there is no explanation for my pain and

While I was TTC Lilly, Planned Parenthood was like that for me. Now, I can't even go there because I know the majority of those girls don't want to be pregnant. They were happy to see me last time, because I was a positive test that WANTED a positive test and delivering that kind of good news has to make a job worth it. But every time I'd go, hoping, _sure_ I was pregnant, AF would start when I left or the next day. The first time I didn't go when I was late, that was when I actually WAS pregnant, lol. As for the pain... no one's ever been able to tell me why I have so much abdominal pain, at all times in my cycle, until one nurse talked to me a little bit and said it was very likely I had endometriosis, but only a surgical procedure could confirm. My first prenatal appointment for Lilly was originally an appointment to talk about doing that surgery to find out why I wasn't pregnant.

*Julia*--I know what you mean. I'm now superstitious about waiting... the time I found out early, I lost the baby. The time I waited, she's now a 16 month old still asleep in my bed. So I wait, as hard as it is. AF has yet to disappoint me, alas.







I'm sorry about AF, that really sucks. I was so depressed this month when she showed and I was so SURE, too.. As for the D&C, it shouldn't effect your hormones, it would just make implantation more difficult due to scar tissue. I have the same issue because I had a cesarean, which is why I avoided a d&c--no need for more damage in there than has already been done.

*Amy*--

Quote:

I read on an IVF site they won't even bother to do an IVF on anyone who's DH has had a fever of 101 or higher in the 3 months before the IVF cycle b/c that is how long it takes to remake what was killed off with the fever.
That makes no sense to me at all. Sperm are created daily--I mean, I know things can have a long-lasting effect (like it takes 5 years after the last puff of a cigarette to stop deforming sperm), but he'll be remaking sperm the next day... I'd be wondering more what KIND of sperm. And you can still get pregnant from the healthy sperm that would still manage to spawn. Unless somehow what we know about sperm biology has changed in the last 10 years since I studied it. Totally possible. Maybe just make sure his testicles stay cool to try to keep the damage to a minimum? There's a reason they're on the outside of the body.

*hazeleyes*--discard your temperature on CD12 (the 7th)--I think you're right about Oing on CD13.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Amy*--
Maybe just make sure his testicles stay cool to try to keep the damage to a minimum? There's a reason they're on the outside of the body.
















okay, now I'm just picturing your dh sick in bed w/ fans and ice packs on his crotch....it's for the sperm, honey!


----------



## hazeleyes

*Jen, Olerica, jmo, and xakana...* Thanks for your inpute. I think I O'ed on CD 13 also. I tried discarding the temp on CD 12 and it won't give me an O date at all. Looks like I may have to overide this one for the O date to reflect CD 13.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 














okay, now I'm just picturing your dh sick in bed w/ fans and ice packs on his crotch....it's for the sperm, honey!

ROFLMAO!! Yeah, I couldn't think of anything else, either, lol. Of course, I didn't imagine an ice pack, just the fan, lol.

*hazeleyes*--dumb FF! If you leave it alone, you should get crosshairs on the correct day in about a half week to a week. It likes to correct itself.


----------



## Amydoula

You guys are hilarious! I'm laughing my pants off picturing this BUT it's real. Here's a link: http://www.ivf.com/semen.html scroll down to the Note section it talks about fevers and how fertilization is affected by fevers. If you do a google search for +fever +sperm it comes up on many different links.


----------



## Amydoula

hazeleyes: my guess is CD13 as well.


----------



## boobs4milk

ugh...i feel the wicked witch approaching. i hope she falls off her broom and breaks her damn neck.

looks like i'll have to change my sig, again. *SIGH*


----------



## xakana

*Jen*, I'm sorry about how you feel, but I hope you're wrong


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Boobie Jen - Your chart really looks pretty!

I agree!







: *B4M* - hopefully it's not the wicked witch but her kinder distant cousin Witch of Nausea









*jmo* - I think it was CD16 based on EW.

*Julia Rose* -









*politys* -









*Olerica* - ooo ooo ooooo! Temp up is a very good thing!

*Amydoula* - I think DHs bodies are equipped to deal with temp changes pretty well. They know how to protect the spermies. If the fever did do damage, maybe it only took out the weak ones and left the best, strongest guys.

I'm officially out this month. On a positive note, this cycle was *shorter* and my LP is still nice and long. So overall my cycles have improved... that's gotta help, right? Getting my thyroid retested this week so we'll hopefully have my dosage squared away before my next O.


----------



## skybluepink02

Finally! *Cycle day 1*. I guess it really wasn't that long, but it seemed like so much longer than a regular 28 day cycle. It was only 33 days between my MC and first period. I'm in so, incredibly much pain though. It's not as bad as the miscarriage, but it's damn close. Is this normal?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Finally! *Cycle day 1*. I guess it really wasn't that long, but it seemed like so much longer than a regular 28 day cycle. It was only 33 days between my MC and first period. I'm in so, incredibly much pain though. It's not as bad as the miscarriage, but it's damn close. Is this normal?

Congrats! I know how excited I was to get mine this week as well. When I had my natural m/c my first AF was very heavy. This time I had a D&C and it was normal. Hopefully the cramping won't last long.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I agree!







: *B4M* - hopefully it's not the wicked witch but her kinder distant cousin Witch of Nausea









*jmo* - I think it was CD16 based on EW.

*Julia Rose* -









*politys* -









*Olerica* - ooo ooo ooooo! Temp up is a very good thing!

*Amydoula* - I think DHs bodies are equipped to deal with temp changes pretty well. They know how to protect the spermies. If the fever did do damage, maybe it only took out the weak ones and left the best, strongest guys.

I'm officially out this month. On a positive note, this cycle was *shorter* and my LP is still nice and long. So overall my cycles have improved... that's gotta help, right? Getting my thyroid retested this week so we'll hopefully have my dosage squared away before my next O.

I'm so sorry.







I'm glad your cycles are improving though.
I know I'm overanalyzing the sperm thing....I have the tendency to do that with a lot of things....something for me to work on.


----------



## politys

Hey everybody,

Cycle Day 1 just arrived for me too - red flow! It's a relief when you know it's imminent, mixed with sadness...

HeatherH, sorry you're in the same boat.

To next month (oops, I mean THIS month!) And to everyone else too!







:


----------



## politys

Wow - top of the page! That's a good way to mark the arrival of a new try!












































Sharing the luck with you all!


----------



## xakana

*politys* and *heather*--







Sorry about CD1!

*skybluepink*--yay for CD1 for you


----------



## boobs4milk

politys, heather, skybluepink-








s

skybluepink-my first post m/c af was heavy and VERY painful and started 35 days after the d&c. i passed HUGE clots, some that where whitish, and was told it was residual tissue from the surgery. i hope you don't have that, just throwing that out there for anyone that has the same so they don't get worried! more







s

thank you all for the positive thoughts. af's traveling companions, the 4 H's showed up: hunger, hip-pain, headaches, hot flashes.

i should be joining the red brigade about tues or wed.


----------



## Olerica

I'm on CD1 too. I too feel really healthy about this end/start and not bummed out at all either. My FP was shorter (from 23 days to 20) and my LP was longer by 2 days. Awesome!


----------



## boobs4milk

s olerica!!!


----------



## hazeleyes

(((Hugs))) to those you AF has visited.


----------



## fallriverfox

Goodness, what a lot of CD1!







s to all.


----------



## momoftworedheads

((HUGS)) to alll of my friends who have had AF visit! I am wishing you lots of BFP dust for this cycle!

Jen(boobs) I am still hoping that the 4 h's could mean BFP!







s and







s and







s to you.

Sorry I have not been around. It's been really busy since V-day. Today I went to my friend's tea/shower. It was really beautiful and I did not even cry once. My friend looks great but she's having a lot of PTL symptoms and is in total denial that she could go early. I didn't want to upset her. I had to help her open her gifts and such. She got lovely things and I think about how we would have dressed our girls and gottne pics, etc.

Love to all today!







s to those who need them.









Take care!
Jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i should be joining the red brigade about tues or wed.

lol, I'm sorry for you, I am, but when you're going to be so funny about it...!

*Olerica-*-sorry about AF, but w00t! on the cycle fixes!


----------



## kgrands

I'm joining the AF brigade too! She showed up yesterday. It's a new cycle! Feeling good vibes about this one!

Still confused about my chart though - either I o'd way early (like CD20) or my LP is longer. Who knows?

It's a new cycle so I've kind of put it behind me....


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

In spite of my generally good attitude, this month AF's arrival finds me having bad dreams of longing and loss, and in a generally negative mood. I'm disturbed that my LP was the shortest ever this month, 10 days. For the previous 3 months, it has been 15 days or so. In the last 10 cycles, excepting the miscarriage cycle, my LP has swung, in an unpredictable fashion. Here are my stats, including last month's:

CycleLength Ovulation Luteal Phase
Select All:
(most recent to farthest away)
2008-01-21 261610
2007-12-23 291514
2007-11-24 291415
2007-10-25 301515
2007-09-30 251312
2007-09-02 281612
2007-08-04 291712
pregnancy discovered in April; miscarriage in July
2007-04-18 301614
2007-03-21 281711
2007-02-21 281315

(10 cycles)Ave.Min.Max.
Ovulation:151317
Luteal Phase:131015
Cycle length:282530

Does anyone know what might be causing this? Is it something I should be concerned about? The fact of the matter is that in all of these cycles, because of our stressful life (and age: me 37, DH 44) we've only had BD in the fertile time (well, with a fertility friend "good" chance rating) on 6 of these cycles (which I only discovered when I started using FF a few months ago, after I joined you guys!), and got pregnant on one of them.

Could my short LP this month have been caused by the sudden intensity of regular running (every other day for the past 3 weeks, from a pretty full stop)? How can I explain the swinging back and forth? Does it matter?

Thanks for any help you can provide. I think we should just keep at it before consulting an RE, but I just wanted to make sure...

Sorry to be preoccupied - truthfully, just having a crummy time this month.

Hugs to all who are in the same boat with AF! Cycle buddies!


----------



## jmo

oh, girls, I'm so sorry about all the cd1's!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Finally! *Cycle day 1*. I guess it really wasn't that long, but it seemed like so much longer than a regular 28 day cycle. It was only 33 days between my MC and first period. I'm in so, incredibly much pain though. It's not as bad as the miscarriage, but it's damn close. Is this normal?

My first af after the last m/c was much crampier than normal. I've heard other mamas say their's have been more painful as well, so I do think it's pretty normal, unfortunately.

So ff says I O'd on cd14 but I kinda think it's cd16. But if it's cd14 I'm already 5dpo!!!


----------



## i0lanthe

hugs kgrands, Olerica, politys, skybluepink02, ..who did i forget?

boobs4milk - keeping my fingers crossed for you that they could be the four horsemen of BFP instead of AF.

momof2rh - I am glad that tea/shower went ok for you









Today I told AF not to let the door hit her on the way out, and now I am pondering how much easier things were while I could rely on both of the kids, if not to sleep at the same time during any substantial part of the evening, at least not to _rapidly undress themselves and pee on the carpet when nature calls._ (By "things" I mean "any favorite euphemism for sex" chiefly, but "doing laundry" is high on the list too.) Oh, well, I'm sure it will be a short phase (must hold onto optimism.)







DH suggested something about a turkey baster...


----------



## chel

*josh girl* you can move me back to CD14 and put me back in "waiting to O". There's no way I O'd on CD8.

Sorry to hear AF is on the rampage!


----------



## Amydoula

to those AF found.


----------



## boobs4milk

awww, hugs everyone!

politys- i've heard that a sudden change in lifestyle can have affects on lp. i think you might have o'ed cd 13, too. hugs, hoping it was just a one time fluke!

iOlanthe- turkey baster...LMAO!

jen-thank you for your optimism!

forgot to say good luck to jenna and chel. i think you two are the only ones still hopeful atm.

i've been super crampy today. woohoo.

have a good night, all!


----------



## heatherh

OK, *politys*, I think you should 80% or more ignore everything pre-m/c. I keep hearing folks around here talking about how their cycles completely changed after a m/c (mine included).

Are you sure about your O date for the cycle that started on 3/21? Differing O dates probably isn't a huge deal, but LP is "supposed" to be pretty consistent.

If anything, I would think exercise would help overall. But I guess it could shock your body a little for the first few weeks?








: for *jenna* and *chel* - no pressure, but you're our hope for some Oct BFPs!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, *politys*, I think you should 80% or more ignore everything pre-m/c. I keep hearing folks around here talking about how their cycles completely changed after a m/c (mine included).

Are you sure about your O date for the cycle that started on 3/21? Differing O dates probably isn't a huge deal, but LP is "supposed" to be pretty consistent.

If anything, I would think exercise would help overall. But I guess it could shock your body a little for the first few weeks?

Hi Heatherh, Thanks so much for your thoughts! I'm not sure about that O date - for the earlier cycles (before November), I was just charting temps w/out charting CM or any other signs (pre-FF). That was a cycle that involved conference travel to a different time zone (3 hours different), and I think that can really alter things too...

Good morning all! Thanks for the hugs - they do help!
Let's hope today is a good one!


----------



## Olerica

Good morning all! Thanks for the hugs. I've decided to see if I can get my cycle a little more balanced and started Vitex yesterday. This period has been really crampy for me, and (sorry for the TMI) really heavy right away. I'm really glad about that.

Politys: Wish I had an idea. All of the charting and really paying attention to my cycle dates, so I'm a bit confounded too.

All: I've learned SO much from you here. What is that book everyone talks about - taking charge of your fertility? I think I have to check that out.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi all. wow lots of waiting going on here! guess you can count me in, although I don't think this was the magic month for us. I'm on cd23 today, and since i didn't have a normal cycle yet since the loss in november, I am not sure how long my cycle will be now. It could be today, or anytime this week. I have been really crabby though so I am thinking AF is on the way. we'll see. baby dust to you guys waiting!


----------



## namaste_mom

*politys* - I think I might have to get out an excel spreadsheet to make sense of these data. I can't see anything when data are in columns - I need graphs. Not that I could understand that either.

*i0lanthe* - we don't dtd until every is in bed at night which occurs about 8 pm so...not too late.

*Jenna* - that would be awesome to be 5dpo

*kgrands* - lets hope your cycle shortened up, yeah for the good vibes!

*Red Jen* - wow, a baby shower. You are stronger than I.

*Booby Jen* - I like i0lanthe comment about maybe they are the "four horsemen of BFP"....that was witty.

*Chel* - good luck on Oing

*Me* - CD12 and still no sign of Oing. Hmmmfph. I liked having a shorter cycle - 25 days before Norah, now it looks like my body switched to a longer cycle, it was 33 days last month. I'm so hoping that was a fluke, I'm hoping to settle on something much shorter than 33 days, even 28 would be nice and normal.


----------



## kgrands

*Namaste* - Shorter cycles are really nice - 25 days sounds dreamy







. I'm really trying to be positive about these upcoming cycles. Only a couple more before we can officially TTC.









*Olerica*- Taking Charge or Your Fertility is an awesome book. It really taught me all about charting, fertility signs, etc. I think I got it off amazon (used) for like $5.

*Politys* (and everyone) - After a m/c everything changes so try not to get too stressed by it. I had a couple of months of weird cycles before going back to "normal." But now its all messed up again since my weight loss. Who knows?







:

*jmo* - CD14 looks good to me, especially since you took out the temp from CD15. I love it when I'm all of a sudden like 5 or 6 DPO. It really shortens the period of craziness.

*momoftworedheads* - Way to be strong at your friend's shower. I can only imagine how tough it was.









*Heather* - Sorry AF showed up. I hope this cycle is the one for you. I thought the same thing about LP - its more about the O date moving.


----------



## chel

thanks NM, I hope to O soon, ideally this weekend, as weekends seem to be the best for BD'ing around her. Yeah, I'm out for Oct. Hopefully Nov. will be better for our group. If I don't catch the egg this cycle, I'll have to deal with the big issue of birthing a dc between Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Does anyone have issues with colored CM? Before my m/c this was never an issue, during my 3 cycles afterwards it has been light brown (usually mid-cycle or right after AF), but this cycle, roughly mid-cycle, it's orange-ish.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Could my short LP this month have been caused by the sudden intensity of regular running (every other day for the past 3 weeks, from a pretty full stop)? How can I explain the swinging back and forth? Does it matter?

Your LP shouldn't have been affected by increased activity, your FP should have. Yes, it's a problem when your LP varies that much, I'd see an RE if you can.

*jmo*--CD14 looks good for O, especially since CD16 was an abnormal temp. But I see how it could be CD16, with the positive OPK on CD14. Honestly, with the OPK, I'd be expecting to see O on CD15. Either way, looks like if you're going to have, then you caught it and the space of two days doesn't make that big a difference in your EDD, which would be all that really would matter now







Just to be safe, use CD16 as your O date for testing, to avoid testing too early.

*Olerica*--I hope the vitex works. Hopefully, it will make your cycle less crampy, too.

*NM*--I remember when I had a 28 day cycle... waaaaay before I was ready for kids and I miss it. I felt when I O'd, I knew by the moon and to the day when I'd start *sigh* But I'm happy with consistent right now and I've been consistent at Oing on CD18 and having a 32 day cycle. I'm okay with that, though it does suck to have to wait so long to know.

And I look forward to the day when my LO can go to sleep on her own, whenever that is. But I'm not willing to take away the tiny amount of time she gets to see her daddy as it is to put her to sleep before me. She gets so upset when she doesn't get to see him much and since I understand it... it makes it hard to get that BDing in, though!

*Me*: I can't believe half of the 2WW is already over and I'm on CD26. I'll know in just a week and this month has so much better a chance than last, where I missed O totally. But I don't like my temperatures--okay, so I don't like that one really high one, but I hate the dotted line, so I haven't tampered with it. Should I discard it anyway? I mean 98.8 is a low grade fever for me.. my post-O temps would be more comforting if I did... I hate noticing anything that could be a 'sign' but I've been peeing like nuts lately. *sigh* Hello, Hope, please don't be a b**ch.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
All: I've learned SO much from you here. What is that book everyone talks about - taking charge of your fertility? I think I have to check that out.

Yes, Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. Hands down the ttc bible. I'm sure you can pick it up used on amazon for pretty cheap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Me* - CD12 and still no sign of Oing. Hmmmfph. I liked having a shorter cycle - 25 days before Norah, now it looks like my body switched to a longer cycle, it was 33 days last month. I'm so hoping that was a fluke, I'm hoping to settle on something much shorter than 33 days, even 28 would be nice and normal.

Short cycles are soooo nice. My last 2 have been 28 days. Before dd they were 35-40. It's nice to think all of the extra chances your getting w/ a shorty! I'm sending you short cycle vibes.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
If I don't catch the egg this cycle, I'll have to deal with the big issue of birthing a dc between Thanksgiving and Christmas.

This is were I'm at too. There's no way we won't try but it still is kind of a bummer. We always go back east to have xmas w/ my fam and there's no way I'll be able to fly across country 9 mos pg or right after birth.
I've never had colored CF so no input...hopefully someone else will know!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*jmo*--CD14 looks good for O, especially since CD16 was an abnormal temp. But I see how it could be CD16, with the positive OPK on CD14. Honestly, with the OPK, I'd be expecting to see O on CD15. Either way, looks like if you're going to have, then you caught it and the space of two days doesn't make that big a difference in your EDD, which would be all that really would matter now







Just to be safe, use CD16 as your O date for testing, to avoid testing too early.

[*Me*: I can't believe half of the 2WW is already over and I'm on CD26. I'll know in just a week and this month has so much better a chance than last, where I missed O totally. But I don't like my temperatures--okay, so I don't like that one really high one, but I hate the dotted line, so I haven't tampered with it. Should I discard it anyway? I mean 98.8 is a low grade fever for me.. my post-O temps would be more comforting if I did... I hate noticing anything that could be a 'sign' but I've been peeing like nuts lately. *sigh* Hello, Hope, please don't be a b**ch.

Thanks for the input!







Why do you think your temp was so high that day? I know what you mean about the dotted line - hate it too. Is it bad to have a really high temp post-O?

So I'm headed to my f/u appt w/ the OB this afternoon. He's going to look at my charts and we'll talk about possible LPD/clomid again. Hopefully I can get a prog test too.


----------



## heatherh

*politys* - If you're uncertain about the O date for the 3/21 cycle, that means your cycles may have been consistent since the m/c. If you actually O'd earlier but it got messed up due to time zone changes, it's possible your LPs are very similar...

*chel* - sorry to hear you're out







And yeah, here we go with holiday babies again. My original plan was to specifically work AROUND the holidays. I hate having a birthday close to Christmas. We were hoping not to inflict that on our child.

*xakana* -







:


----------



## namaste_mom

*Holiday babies* - I went through this when trying to get pregnant with Norah and it turns out that after I was pregnant, I totally didn't care when the baby was due. I was just happy to be pregnant. For me, in the end, it doesn't matter if I have a baby due between the holidays.

*Jenna* - yes, it certainly is nice to have short cycles, thanks for the vibes, I'll take them!

*xak* - yes, consistent would be nice; love your note to "hope"

*chel* - lets look forward to November, we didn't have alot of October BFP's (did we have any?) No colored CM for me, unless I was PP then I can get orangish gunk.

*kgrands* - when are you going to officially ttc?


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*kgrands* - when are you going to officially ttc?

I started a new job at the beginning of December and have to be there for 12mths before I can collect maternity leave. And...I'm a new nurse and didn't think I could concentrate on my first couple of months while being pg. I had pg brain really bad last time.







So I can start TTC (officially) in April. Just two more cycles to go!

We're not very good at TTA so who knows what will happen!









I can't wait though! Going a little nuts over it...My BFF is pg so I'm living through her right now...

Also, I'm with you on the *holiday babies*. The pg that I lost would have been one - the holidays were the last thing on my mind, but I don't travel for xmas or t-day so it's easier for me.


----------



## boobs4milk

natalie and bill's oldest son are both early december. zoe was due on natalie's bday, but we officially moved it up a week. honestly, i don't mind what day i'm due on or what day the baby comes on. if it's during a holiday, i just feel like it will add to the celebration!

now, being a kid whose bday is two days before christmas kinda bites, but i'm sure i was the best christmas present a mom and dad could get!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
thanks NM, I hope to O soon, ideally this weekend, as weekends seem to be the best for BD'ing around here. Yeah, I'm out for Oct. Hopefully Nov. will be better for our group. If I don't catch the egg this cycle, I'll have to deal with the big issue of birthing a dc between Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Does anyone have issues with colored CM? Before my m/c this was never an issue, during my 3 cycles afterwards it has been light brown (usually mid-cycle or right after AF), but this cycle, roughly mid-cycle, it's orange-ish.

I don't care about a holiday baby. I did think about that, but I'd rather HAVE a baby than not.... And yeah, we're weekend BDers arround here too, though I did "talk" DH into a mid-weeker last month.
Re: colored CM, I never get weird colored cm unless it's the last day of AF... and then it's a bit reddish/coppery - so I can't help you there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Olerica*--I hope the vitex works. Hopefully, it will make your cycle less crampy, too.

*Me*: I can't believe half of the 2WW is already over and I'm on CD26. I'll know in just a week and this month has so much better a chance than last, where I missed O totally. But I don't like my temperatures--okay, so I don't like that one really high one, but I hate the dotted line, so I haven't tampered with it. Should I discard it anyway? I mean 98.8 is a low grade fever for me.. my post-O temps would be more comforting if I did... I hate noticing anything that could be a 'sign' but I've been peeing like nuts lately. *sigh* Hello, Hope, please don't be a b**ch.

Xak - Thanks. Yeah, the cramping is weird. I haven't had cramps for over 20 years (started AF regularly at 12 and haven't had cramps since I was 15) - Except for the 'birthing' part of my mc.
I don't want to feed (possibly unsubstantiated) hope here, but I do hope you get a BFP this month.... selfishly, perhaps if I can confess that I want to celebrate with you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So I'm headed to my f/u appt w/ the OB this afternoon. He's going to look at my charts and we'll talk about possible LPD/clomid again. Hopefully I can get a prog test too.

Fingers crossed for you on the testing today!

Me: Can I just say that I really am having a good strong AF this month. At this rate, I won't have AF to speak of tomorrow when I go back to work. I sure wouldn't mind a shorter AF.

Do you guys notice a really developed mind-body connection in yourself? I'm noticing that my paying attention to my cycle has made it shorter. I know growing up that my cycle was around 28 - 29 days until I moved overseas and I just really lost track of it. After I got married, it seemed that my cycle was just shy of 5 weeks.... and it seemed that it was/is. I felt that I had 1 af week, 3 weeks of normalcy and then .75 weeks of pms. I now have found out that this ISN"T how my body SHOULD work and I've been thinking about how to get back on schedule with the moon.... and I think I'm moving towards that schedule again. I do miss a shorter cycle.

What was the conception 'diet' that someone mentioned... I know there was a link somewhere.... DH and I are going to try it.


----------



## i0lanthe

re: *holiday babies* heh, yeah, as soon as the ob told me the suggested waiting interval last time I saw him, I calculated "thanksgiving... christmas... cr**!" (all our family lives in other states so there goes the holiday season get-together) but after some reflection, I'm done with holding out for a due date with great timing. I'll take a due date with a great baby and insane timing and they can just hate me for it every birthday (I don't know anyone IRL as far as I can recall who likes having a December birthday. No one has seemed to mind November though.)

*kgrands* good luck with the wait!

*jmo* I hope the appointment went well!

*xakana* maybe it was a "too many blankets" night? That has happened to me before.

I found my old BBT that the kids hid! Now I have 2







but I reckon you can never have too many.


----------



## jmo

hey gals, I'm back from the OB. He suggested clomid, like I expected. His rationale is that I may or may not have lpd but if I do then clomid will likely prevent another m/c. The downside is that it may make it harder to get pg if it dries up my cf so we could be looking at not conceiving for several more months while (if) we give clomid a try. Ugh. If I look at it like a choice between it taking longer or possibly preventing another m/c the choice is obvious. But, obviously it's not that simple. There's always the hope that I'm pg this cycle and then we'll supplement w/ prog if necessary. BUT, the OB says in his experience taking clomid cd2-6 has been much more effective than post-O prog. To say the least, I'm stressed and confused.


----------



## Amydoula

For me when we first started out I so so so wanted summer babies, nice time of year no being couped up in the house, yada yada(I live in upstate NY). So the first baby that I got pregnant for would have been due May 30th, Perfect. Well I lost that baby at 7 weeks. So we start trying again and it took 13 months to get pregnant with my now DS, at that point I didn't care one bit when that baby came. I was due December 2nd, he was born November 23rd which is actually sweet. He enjoys having his birthday on Thanksgiving and my DH's birthday is the 25th so we celebrate it all together. Fast forward to when we started trying for the babe I recently lost. Tried for timing a summer baby again. That baby would have been due July 15, Perfect. But that baby I lost too. Now with the waiting period from the D&C if I get lucky enough to get pregnant the first month I will be due the middle of December. At this point I don't care if the baby is born on Christmas Day I just want a baby. There is no way will will skip out next month just b/c it would mean a December birth. I'm dying to be pregnant again!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
hey gals, I'm back from the OB. He suggested clomid, like I expected. His rationale is that I may or may not have lpd but if I do then clomid will likely prevent another m/c. The downside is that it may make it harder to get pg if it dries up my cf so we could be looking at not conceiving for several more months while (if) we give clomid a try. Ugh. If I look at it like a choice between it taking longer or possibly preventing another m/c the choice is obvious. But, obviously it's not that simple. There's always the hope that I'm pg this cycle and then we'll supplement w/ prog if necessary. BUT, the OB says in his experience taking clomid cd2-6 has been much more effective than post-O prog. To say the least, I'm stressed and confused.

I wish you peace with whatever decision you make. I hadn't heard of clomid being used this way before, only for women who weren't ovulating or weren't ovulating regularly. For lpd I've heard using the progesterone from O onward. Of course I'm new to the researching game myself.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Me: Can I just say that I really am having a good strong AF this month. At this rate, I won't have AF to speak of tomorrow when I go back to work. I sure wouldn't mind a shorter AF.

Do you guys notice a really developed mind-body connection in yourself? I'm noticing that my paying attention to my cycle has made it shorter. I know growing up that my cycle was around 28 - 29 days until I moved overseas and I just really lost track of it. After I got married, it seemed that my cycle was just shy of 5 weeks.... and it seemed that it was/is. I felt that I had 1 af week, 3 weeks of normalcy and then .75 weeks of pms. I now have found out that this ISN"T how my body SHOULD work and I've been thinking about how to get back on schedule with the moon.... and I think I'm moving towards that schedule again. I do miss a shorter cycle.

What was the conception 'diet' that someone mentioned... I know there was a link somewhere.... DH and I are going to try it.

YES! I'm so glad somebody else notices this too.


----------



## momoftworedheads

jmo-Good luck with the decision about Clomid!







s

I agree with everyone about a holiday baby. I do not care! I just want a baby that lives, no matter when they are due.

k grands-Hope the next month or so of waiting goes quickly for you! Huge







s

namaste mom- Hope you are feeling better! It was hard to go to the party for my friend but we have been friends since we were 6. Her little girl is due 4 days before Avery. She has to have a c-section (medical issues) and she is hoping to deliver on the 17th. I just kept telling myself that this was for her and that I had to keep it together until last night. I had to sit right next to her, help her with her gifts, pass them around, etc.

Jen-(b4m) Hope everyone is well at your house and that you get a BFP in a few days!!!!!
















to anyone who needs it. BBL!

love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

Olerica, HeatherH, Kgrands, and Namastemom, Boobs4milk, Xak, thanks for your feedback on my cycle. I think I'll see what happens this month. I found a study which suggests that going from sedentary to intense exercise can affect your LP length. I'm going to assume it's an aberration and see what happens this month. (and continue to do some research...of course! I can't resist!)

A holiday baby would be just fine with me!

Olerica, do you mean The Fertility Diet we were discussing last month (with full-fat dairy, etc.)? And I totally notice how sensitive I am to what's going on with my body now...one of the reasons I thought AF was on the way is because I noticed sticky cm the day before over the past few months...talk about subtle!

JMO, I'm glad you have a plan of action to contemplate! Please try not to be stressed.







It is confusing - like Amydoula, I think of Clomid with ovulation, but I have also heard that docs tend to think of it as a kind of cure-all. But what can you do? We have to hope that our doctors know what's best! JMO, sorry to ask since I'm sure you've already said and I'm just blanking, but why do you think you have LPD? Or is it your doc who thinks this?

Chel, no colored cm, unfortunately - I can't help!

IOlanthe, good job finding that thermometer!

Xak, I always discard fever temps, or any temp that's questionable...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Thanks for the input!







Why do you think your temp was so high that day? I know what you mean about

Well, for one, I was about an hour late temping. For two, that might have been when I had the sinus infection, I forgot to mark when...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't want to feed (possibly unsubstantiated) hope here, but I do hope you get a BFP this month.... selfishly, perhaps if I can confess that I want to celebrate with you.

That's hardly selfish







Selfish would be "I hope you get a BFP so I don't have to look at your dumb Trekker siggy anymore!"









*Holiday babies*--if I don't get preggers this cycle, next is my last try, then I'll skip a month and concentrate on supplement-fixing my cycle). I refuse to have a baby between Dec 21-Jan 23. I believe in astrology and no offense to any Caps here, but my mom and my MIL are both Capricorn and I won't inflict another one on myself. It's bad enough I might end up with a Scorpio (as far as compatibility goes). I'm honestly hoping I'll go early so #1--my VBAC will be easier and I won't have to hear anyone talking about inducing me and #2 I have another wonderful Libra baby


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Xak, I always discard fever temps, or any temp that's questionable...

Yeah, I think I'll discard this one. I don't like it and it doesn't like me.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
*xakana* maybe it was a "too many blankets" night? That has happened to me before.

Always possible, I do sleep under two, because our room is freezing and I can't wear pajamas because of my booby monster. I've decided to get rid of it. I'll be happier that way.

Top of the page dance







:







:




























:







:














:





















:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
JMO, I'm glad you have a plan of action to contemplate! Please try not to be stressed.







It is confusing - like Amydoula, I think of Clomid with ovulation, but I have also heard that docs tend to think of it as a kind of cure-all. But what can you do? We have to hope that our doctors know what's best! JMO, sorry to ask since I'm sure you've already said and I'm just blanking, but why do you think you have LPD? Or is it your doc who thinks this?

You know, I have no idea if I have lpd or not. The whole thing makes my head spin, actually! But, my losses were at 7 and 9 wks and this correlates with lpd. Also, my last lp was 11 days and anything under 10 is likely lpd. Soooo, this OB is suggeting clomid under the premise that it "can't hurt and could help." Thing is, I'm not so sure it can't hurt, yk? I'm just soooooo hoping I'm pg this cycle and don't have to worry about it!!!!

Oh, and I totally welcome any other opinions on clomid too....pos, neg, whatever...I am trying to make an informed decision....anything you got!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Holiday babies*--if I don't get preggers this cycle, next is my last try, then I'll skip a month and concentrate on supplement-fixing my cycle). I refuse to have a baby between Dec 21-Jan 23. I believe in astrology and no offense to any Caps here, but my mom and my MIL are both Capricorn and I won't inflict another one on myself.

<grumble>Hey! No offense my behind!</grumble>


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
You know, I have no idea if I have lpd or not. The whole thing makes my head spin, actually! But, my losses were at 7 and 9 wks and this correlates with lpd. Also, my last lp was 11 days and anything under 10 is likely lpd. Soooo, this OB is suggeting clomid under the premise that it "can't hurt and could help." Thing is, I'm not so sure it can't hurt, yk? I'm just soooooo hoping I'm pg this cycle and don't have to worry about it!!!!

Oh, and I totally welcome any other opinions on clomid too....pos, neg, whatever...I am trying to make an informed decision....anything you got!

Hi JMO, I was checking out TCOYF last night on luteal phase length, and she writes that Clomid, Progesterone, and HCG injections are all used to adjust it...fyi!

I just found this interesting link on LPD: http://www.emedicine.com/MED/topic1340.htm

Good morning, all!







:


----------



## boobs4milk

good morning, ladies!

hope you all have a great day!

jenna-hugs! such decision...i wish it were easier for you, for all of us!


----------



## fallriverfox

Well, here is something we haven't had happen in many many months. I'm Oing today and DH and I are both healthy! For the last 4 months at least, one or the other (or both) of us has had a cold or something. This is much nicer.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
You know, I have no idea if I have lpd or not. The whole thing makes my head spin, actually! But, my losses were at 7 and 9 wks and this correlates with lpd. Also, my last lp was 11 days and anything under 10 is likely lpd. Soooo, this OB is suggeting clomid under the premise that it "can't hurt and could help." Thing is, I'm not so sure it can't hurt, yk? I'm just soooooo hoping I'm pg this cycle and don't have to worry about it!!!!

Oh, and I totally welcome any other opinions on clomid too....pos, neg, whatever...I am trying to make an informed decision....anything you got!


Hey girls. Hope all are doing well. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been lurking and just wanted to jump in and share some info with *jmo* - I know how confusing and frustrating that decision can be...

I am actually a bit shocked that your OB is suggesting Clomid after you O'd on CD 14! Clomid is usually used to help someone who isn't ovulating at all OR move up ovulation for someone who ovulates late. Because it can thin and harden the uterine lining (it is an estrogen antagonist), one of the risks is an increased chance of having a miscarriage, and this has been statistically documented. That is why I am also surprised to hear your OB say that "It can't hurt". On the flip side, it has really helped some people.

I might be wrong about this, but I usually think of LPD losses happening around 5 weeks - because there isn't enough progesterone to properly prepare the uterine lining and support the pregnancy or ward off AF.

When I was in your position, I was desperate for someone to come to me and say "If I were you, I would.....". So in that light, since you are ovulating at a nice time, if I were you, I would 1) go get a second opinion (have you had other testing done?) and 2) go with natural progesterone suppositories (Endometrin 2-3x/day) after ovulation. That definitely can't hurt. I hope this didn't make things worse and more confusing for you.

Hugs to all.


----------



## namaste_mom

*kgrands* - I remember that you started a new job but I didn't know how long you needed to wait. So April it is, I'll be hoping for your BFP!

*Jenna* - geez, I don't know what I would about taking clomid. I don't know the pros and cons between clomid and progesterone, I hope other people can help out.

*Red Jen* - wow, 4 days before Avery was due, I know that was so tough for you to do that for your friends. I guess I would have sucked it up too but boy, I would've cried when I got home.

*frf* - yeah on Oing!!! and being healthy.

Hi *Chesa*!! jump in all you want, you and politys are always doing the research needed to answer questions

*Me* - nothing much, Dh and I just pretending to be bunnies.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Oh, and I totally welcome any other opinions on clomid too....pos, neg, whatever...I am trying to make an informed decision....anything you got!

I'm wondering about Clomid too. I'm on vaginal prog suppositories post O, and they've lengthened my LP from 9 days to 14 days, which is a good thing, but still no BFP since my last m/c in July. All my hormones are okay except I showed a really serious prog deficiency when tested in November, I think it was 4.2. And it was not the RE who found this, but a Catholic family practitioner trained in the Creighton Model (www.naprotechnology.com). I don't know why the REs don't test for prog. The Catholic dr. sent me for blood draws for a complete hormone profile on days O+3, 5, 7, 9, and 11 (except I never had a CD O+11 until now). I think that REs will prescribe Clomid because they believe if you're O'ing, your prog will get fixed. I am just not sure - it's a chicken/egg thing, it seems to me.

I've also heard that Clomid is bad for CM. Any opinions?


----------



## joshs_girl

Hi mamas - sorry for being MIA last week, but it was stressful and I just needed to quiet myself. We had a wonderful appointment yesterday and I posted about it here if anyone wants to read it.

Poppy is doing great and we're so in love. But every time I see her, I'm just reminded of how imperfect my boys were and it makes me so sad when I see their ultrasound picture. I'm just so very glad they have each other for company.

BoobieJen - how long is your normal LP?

JMO - IMO, I would not do Clomid if you are having a normal O. Definitely try progesterone first. Ask your doc to do a 7DPO b/w - which should include a progesterone test. That should give you a simple answer. Clomid just has too many s/e to take it when you are already Oing well and strong.

Variations within LP....this is one instance where FF and TCOYF really disagree. TCOYF really seems to think two to three days variation is okay. FF, not so much.

Mine ranged from 11 to 15, with an average of 14. TCOYF was never bothered by it - but FF thought it was an issue.

I would be more concerned about issues like spotting during your LP, too much fertile CF, and low temps than I would about just length. But I think if you had varying lengths and spotting, that would be of concern and reason to see a HCP.


----------



## boobs4milk

those are AWESOME pics, katherine!!! poppy is so beautiful!

my lp is usually 12-13 days, but has been as much as 16 (the cycle following the m/c) and as little as 10 (the 2nd cycle following m/c). i've been holding steady at 12-13.

also, i wanted to say







: to chesa and namaste_mom! and give







s to jen!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Well, here is something we haven't had happen in many many months. I'm Oing today and DH and I are both healthy! For the last 4 months at least, one or the other (or both) of us has had a cold or something. This is much nicer.

YAY!!!! Go get busy! I don't want to see you back here all day!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I am actually a bit shocked that your OB is suggesting Clomid after you O'd on CD 14! Clomid is usually used to help someone who isn't ovulating at all OR move up ovulation for someone who ovulates late. Because it can thin and harden the uterine lining (it is an estrogen antagonist), one of the risks is an increased chance of having a miscarriage, and this has been statistically documented. That is why I am also surprised to hear your OB say that "It can't hurt". On the flip side, it has really helped some people.
I might be wrong about this, but I usually think of LPD losses happening around 5 weeks - because there isn't enough progesterone to properly prepare the uterine lining and support the pregnancy or ward off AF.
When I was in your position, I was desperate for someone to come to me and say "If I were you, I would.....". So in that light, since you are ovulating at a nice time, if I were you, I would 1) go get a second opinion (have you had other testing done?) and 2) go with natural progesterone suppositories (Endometrin 2-3x/day) after ovulation. That definitely can't hurt. I hope this didn't make things worse and more confusing for you.
Hugs to all.









Thanks so much for this, chesa. I have had testing done and everything came back normal. I also had a prog test yesterday so we'll see what the results are. I know FF says I O'd on cd14 but I think it was cd16, really. STILL, I think this OB is clomid-happy. FWIW, he's not my OB...just a referral from my mw so I could get some testing done. This is actually the first time (since the m/c's) I've ever seen an OB so I'm new to all this. I REALLY appreciate all your honest opinions, gals. I don't know what I'd do w/o you!!!

oh, and kati, what is wrong w/ too much fertile cf? Is that low prog too? So glad Poppy is doing so well!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Well too much fertile CF *after* you O just shows that something is a bit out of whack. I *think* it means your something with the LH, but I could be wrong...I need to pull out my fertility & nutrition book.

That's how I've known I was pg both times - tons of fertile CF after Oing - where it should be just sticky or sticky with a little bit of creamy.


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

I have a question about all of this. *Could it hurt to supplement with progesterone?* What are the side effects? Our loss was at 11 weeks but the baby stopped developing between 5-6...with my lp variation, perhaps I should consider it?

I read that vaginal suppositories are the most effective - are they available without a prescription? Would it be worth some kind of natural progesterone supplementation "to be on the safe side" or could it throw things off-balance?

Thanks gals!


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi everyone,

I have a question about all of this. *Could it hurt to supplement with progesterone?* What are the side effects? Our loss was at 11 weeks but the baby stopped developing between 5-6...with my lp variation, perhaps I should consider it?

I read that vaginal suppositories are the most effective - are they available without a prescription? Would it be worth some kind of natural progesterone supplementation "to be on the safe side" or could it throw things off-balance?

Thanks gals!

*politys,* my vaginal suppositories are prescription. I don't think there are any major side effects. Have you talked to your dr. about it? A LP of less than 10 days is supposed to indicate a prog deficit.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi everyone,

I have a question about all of this. *Could it hurt to supplement with progesterone?* What are the side effects? Our loss was at 11 weeks but the baby stopped developing between 5-6...with my lp variation, perhaps I should consider it?

I read that vaginal suppositories are the most effective - are they available without a prescription? Would it be worth some kind of natural progesterone supplementation "to be on the safe side" or could it throw things off-balance?

Thanks gals!









: Waiting on an answer for this as I DIDN'T think there was any issue with a progesterone suppliment. I've been using a topical cream morning and night every DPO until AF starts.

Julia: Thanks for the info!

BTW: I've been working on my own fears and worries about getting and staying pregnant with EFT. It's been helpful, but I don't know if I've tapped into my root fear yet. It's just been something on my mind the last few days.


----------



## barose

Hi ladies,

I've been away/busy over the holiday weekend so I have lot of reading to do!

Not much is going on with me now, but I am at 11DPO and the [hourly] countdown to AF has begun. My LP is general 12 days long so AF should arrive Thursday morning.

I've been having "symptoms" of probably impending AF though this cycle has been a bit different. I wonder if its because I Oed on CD10.

4 -11 DPO: Cramping in my lower back, sometimes just on my lower right side with some linger O cramping,
4-8 DPO: Lingering headaches when I almost never get them.
5-11 DPO: Water taste strange. All water, no matter where its from.
7-10 DPO: Fatigue. I've been going to bed early and I slept for 11 hours the night before last.
3-11 DPO Sore breasts, except it's more of a burning sensation rather than the normal tenderness.
Today - slightly dizzy

Of course, I could be coming down with something too.


----------



## namaste_mom

Whose got a great pep talk for motivation????
I need to be motivated.
Any poems or books people might suggest on that subject
or the subject of regaining your happiness
Any suggestions?

Kati - yeah!! Poppy is beautiful.

Booby Jen - thanks for the hugs, I need them

Barose - those symptoms sound promising!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
We had a wonderful appointment yesterday and I posted about it here if anyone wants to read it.

She looks great, Katherine!! Wonderful pictures!

*politys*--the _only_ negative thing I've heard about progesterone is that it may sustain a non-viable pregnancy longer (meaning, that, even if the pregnancy cannot survive, it could last weeks more before the miscarriage, because your body won't be able to stop it) and can take longer to pass after a miscarriage. But if you have a real progesterone problem, it could save your totally viable pregnancy that you otherwise might lose--which is its point.

Me: 9DPO... ahh, the 2WW. 9 is certainly better than 6, but not as good as, oh, say... 16







I'm getting closer, though and it's so hard not to have my hope grow each day, even though AF isn't due for another 5.

*Heather*--LOL! Yeah, well, my MIL managed to inflict not one but TWO Geminis (what DH, his youngest sister and I are) on herself and the second one is about to drive her insane. I love my sister and niece to death, but I wouldn't want a Pisces, either. No water or earth signs for me. But I'd take even a Capricorn really. I'd rather keep 'em in 'til they're an Aquarius, but babies know what they're supposed to be


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Of course, I could be coming down with something too.







[/FONT][/FONT]

Well, I'll hope you're coming down with that special STD we all want to catch around here


----------



## joshs_girl

About progesterone....couple of thoughts on it.

Don't think there are too many s/e - I do know being on it has made my pg symptoms exaggerated - I've "graduated" down to one dose away, and my nausea has already improved. So if you are on it starting at O, I know it can "fake" pg symptoms.

This is the other thing I've heard...and it sounds like it's natural vs prescription...most women on prescription won't get their period until they stop taking the pills. It keeps your body from shedding the lining (which is what causes a m/c in low progesterone women) so AF won't show until you stop - then she tends to show up roughly 48 hours later. So some women just test at home, but some RE patients get HCG levels checked. Which leads me to my thought about natural vs prescription - if it's not strong enough to stop your AF from coming, then the dosage might not be strong enough to stop a m/c from happening. Make sense?

Poli - I don't know if progesterone was your issue with your m/c, I think that if it were, you would have had a m/c as your levels dropped. I thought progesterone could have been my issue too (my twins stopped at 6/7 weeks, but my body hadn't even started to m/c at 10 weeks), but I realize now, if progesterone had been my issue, I would have lost them naturally and earlier instead of having a D&C.

D - here's one of my favorites..."Think of all the beauty still left around you and be happy." Anne Frank


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Regarding Progesterone*: If there is something genetically wrong with the embryo, it WILL NOT continue to sustain it. However, it could continue to sustain the gestational sac and placenta. Also, there are suppositories that are natural progesterone. That is what I was on last time I was pregnant. However, I started it too late, when my hCG levels had already plateaued. The hCG levels started going up slowly after I started it, but it was really just the sac that was growing a bit. I even had a burst of bleeding while on the progesterone (my body trying to do what it needed to), but my m/c didn't start until I went off of the med.

*D*: "Love what is ahead by loving what has come before" -on my Yogi chai redbush teabag today. (You may also want to click on the link "My Journey" in my siggy. There I have gathered reflections about finding peace and loving oneself after a great loss.)


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Well too much fertile CF *after* you O just shows that something is a bit out of whack. I *think* it means your something with the LH, but I could be wrong...I need to pull out my fertility & nutrition book.

So lots of watery or ew prior to O shouldn't be a concern, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Whose got a great pep talk for motivation????
I need to be motivated.
Any poems or books people might suggest on that subject
or the subject of regaining your happiness
Any suggestions?









I can't think of anything right now, mama, but lots of hugs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
This is the other thing I've heard...and it sounds like it's natural vs prescription...most women on prescription won't get their period until they stop taking the pills. It keeps your body from shedding the lining (which is what causes a m/c in low progesterone women) so AF won't show until you stop - then she tends to show up roughly 48 hours later. So some women just test at home, but some RE patients get HCG levels checked. Which leads me to my thought about natural vs prescription - if it's not strong enough to stop your AF from coming, then the dosage might not be strong enough to stop a m/c from happening. Make sense?

Yes, this makes total sense!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Poli - I don't know if progesterone was your issue with your m/c, I think that if it were, you would have had a m/c as your levels dropped. I thought progesterone could have been my issue too (my twins stopped at 6/7 weeks, but my body hadn't even started to m/c at 10 weeks), but I realize now, if progesterone had been my issue, I would have lost them naturally and earlier instead of having a D&C.

I never thought of it this way....really interesting. U/s showed my babies stopped at 7 wks and 9 wks but the m/c's weren't until 10 wks and 11.5 wks. So maybe I don't have a prog issue?







:


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So lots of watery or ew prior to O shouldn't be a concern, right?








I can't think of anything right now, mama, but lots of hugs.

Yes, this makes total sense!

I never thought of it this way....really interesting. U/s showed my babies stopped at 7 wks and 9 wks but the m/c's weren't until 10 wks and 11.5 wks. So maybe I don't have a prog issue?







:

I don't think you do have a progesteron issue. I am sick AGAIN and I spent today sitting here with my laptop on the couch researching this b/c my losses were at 7 weeks and 9 weeks as well. So it made me think. Pretty much everything I'm reading is a LPD is going to give you a lot of very early m/c less than 7 weeks, when you get into the 7+ range it is more a chromosonal or blood clotting or who knows what type of thing but not progesterone. My 9 week was a missed miscarriage and I had high progesterone thus resulting in why it didn't miscarry on its own like my 7 week. I don't know what my levels were with my 7 week. I also feel and show signs of ovulation around day 16-18, sometimes earlier but then go on to have 30-32 day periods so I think for my LP is fine and yours too. have you been tested for blood clotting disorders yet? That is my big question to my midwife when I got on the 26th. Of course this opinion is based on one day of googling so maybe don't hold too much stock in it.


----------



## i0lanthe

Fortunately Capricorns have a good sense of humor (actually I don't know anything about horoscopes, so I'm making that up.)

I don't know anything about progesterone or Clomid either... just dropping in to say I am thinking of you all







and dh has been successfully talked into the idea of "third child" and all that (he may or may not still have cold feet but that is because the cat steals all the blankets.) Life is good in this boring part of the cycle.


----------



## Olerica

Interesting! In my miscarriage the babe was measured at 7.5 weeks but I thought that I was 8.5 weeks (remember that I had not been charting).

I guess I just wanted to cover all of my bases, and probably should go in and get all of the "usual" testing (progesterone, clotting, etc).

Again, I just want to share my appreciation for all of you!

Barose: Here's hoping!


----------



## joshs_girl

JMO - I'm waiting to hear back from a friend of mine who's doctor told her this, but there can be a problem with too much fertile CF. I think what it shows is just that things aren't lining up completely - like your body is in a holding pattern waiting to O if you have a week or so of fertile CF.

This ovulation thing is amazing to me - it's like, everything has to be lined up just so for it all to happen. But as much as it seems like everything has to be just so, you'll hear a story that knocks that out of the water!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

I just had to share this with someone. So I picked you ladies!

I just got a + OPK-first time ever!!!!!!! I am soooo excited. We have been BDing every other day since 2/14. So we'll BD tonight, tomorrow, Thursday and take a break on Fri.

I am hoping this is the month!!!

Thanks for reading!







to all!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

I just had to share this with someone. So I picked you ladies!

I just got a + OPK-first time ever!!!!!!! I am soooo excited. We have been BDing every other day since 2/14. So we'll BD tonight, tomorrow, Thursday and take a break on Fri.

I am hoping this is the month!!!

Thanks for reading!







to all!

Love and prayers,
Jen


Yay! That is wonderful! I'm hoping for you this month.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
JMO - I'm waiting to hear back from a friend of mine who's doctor told her this, but there can be a problem with too much fertile CF. I think what it shows is just that things aren't lining up completely - like your body is in a holding pattern waiting to O if you have a week or so of fertile CF.

This ovulation thing is amazing to me - it's like, everything has to be lined up just so for it all to happen. But as much as it seems like everything has to be just so, you'll hear a story that knocks that out of the water!

Yes, I feel the same way. The more I research the more I can't believe people ever procreate. It is so amazing what has to happen to get a baby.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Fortunately Capricorns have a good sense of humor (actually I don't know anything about horoscopes, so I'm making that up.)

I don't know anything about progesterone or Clomid either... just dropping in to say I am thinking of you all







and dh has been successfully talked into the idea of "third child" and all that (he may or may not still have cold feet but that is because the cat steals all the blankets.) Life is good in this boring part of the cycle.

Good news!


----------



## joshs_girl

Congrats on the +OPK Jen!!


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all of your thoughts on the progesterone issue! Wow! I can tell you, just discussing all of this is making me feel much better. *I am so grateful to have you guys!!!* It makes sense that a "missed" miscarriage would mean exactly the opposite of a progesterone deficiency. Very logical!

*Jen*, great news on the OPK! Go for it!









*Namastemom*, this is for you!

Welcome life's changing winds, for change can be a miraculous gift.
Just when you think the door has closed, light floods through the window.
Watch closely now. Happiness awaits.
(Flavia)


----------



## fallriverfox

Jen, congrats on the +OPK!


----------



## famille_huggins

Katherine -- Could you please add me to the *Waiting to O* list? My husband insisted last night that it was time to TTC again, so I guess that's that. I'm probably going to be lurking here for a bit as I wrap my mind around this whole situation. I want little more on this earth than another baby, but I'm terrified of the entire process.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I don't think you do have a progesteron issue. I am sick AGAIN and I spent today sitting here with my laptop on the couch researching this b/c my losses were at 7 weeks and 9 weeks as well. So it made me think. Pretty much everything I'm reading is a LPD is going to give you a lot of very early m/c less than 7 weeks, when you get into the 7+ range it is more a chromosonal or blood clotting or who knows what type of thing but not progesterone. My 9 week was a missed miscarriage and I had high progesterone thus resulting in why it didn't miscarry on its own like my 7 week. I don't know what my levels were with my 7 week. I also feel and show signs of ovulation around day 16-18, sometimes earlier but then go on to have 30-32 day periods so I think for my LP is fine and yours too. have you been tested for blood clotting disorders yet? That is my big question to my midwife when I got on the 26th. Of course this opinion is based on one day of googling so maybe don't hold too much stock in it.

Amy, thanks so much for writing this!! I really think you're right....what you're saying makes a lot of sense. I am starting to feel so much better right now. I realllly do not want to go the clomid route. I have been tested for clotting disorders and they came back normal. The OB did say something that I am thinking about more and more: that sometimes women have lpd issues right after ppaf or when they come off bcp and then after a few cycles, the hormones rebalance and everything works itself out. Now, my first loss was conceived 2 wks after ppaf and the second loss was conceived 2 wks after the first m/c. So I only had 1 af in 3+ yrs. Maybe now that I'm on my 4th cycle since the last m/c everything is going to be worked out? Here's hoping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
I don't know anything about progesterone or Clomid either... just dropping in to say I am thinking of you all







and dh has been successfully talked into the idea of "third child" and all that (he may or may not still have cold feet but that is because the cat steals all the blankets.) Life is good in this boring part of the cycle.









How wonderful!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
JMO - I'm waiting to hear back from a friend of mine who's doctor told her this, but there can be a problem with too much fertile CF. I think what it shows is just that things aren't lining up completely - like your body is in a holding pattern waiting to O if you have a week or so of fertile CF.
This ovulation thing is amazing to me - it's like, everything has to be lined up just so for it all to happen. But as much as it seems like everything has to be just so, you'll hear a story that knocks that out of the water!

I know, right? How on earth are there so many people on this planet??? Interesting info on cf, too. I'll be interested to hear what your friend thinks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,
I just had to share this with someone. So I picked you ladies!
I just got a + OPK-first time ever!!!!!!! I am soooo excited. We have been BDing every other day since 2/14. So we'll BD tonight, tomorrow, Thursday and take a break on Fri.
I am hoping this is the month!!!
Jen









Yay for pos opks!!!!! Go get busy!!!

Welcome, Amanda!
I understand your being terrified.....this is not easy stuff.


----------



## birthangeldoula

I wanna join! I'm currently 7 dpo, been TTC for one year at the beginning of March. I had a m/c (blighted ovum) in October 2007. I was approx 7 weeks along. I also had my first child in November 2006. He was born at 35 weeks and with a heart defect that wasn't compatible with life without surgery. He lost his fight 81 hours later due to prematurity and his heart defect. (didn't make it to surgery) I just began acupuncture last week, and have another session tomorrow.
thanks for listening.


----------



## Julia Rose

*About progesterone:* I had low prog when I got pg with my DS, about 7.4, but didn't do any supplementation b/c I didn't know the implications and had changed doctors. That pregnancy was without problems. Next pg was ectopic, and no one seems to know why they happen; they're so rare that there are not a lot of studies either. Next was m/c - a missed m/c too; baby stopped developing at 8.5 weeks, but m/c was detected by u/s at 12 weeks. Then I m/c naturally the next week but had to have a d/c to finish it. So perhaps this m/c was not due to low prog? I recently asked the hospital where I had the d/c to send a path report to my RE (not sure if they even did one, actually). After these two losses was when my prog was measured very low. I had some weird short cycles after the m/c -- 19 days, 14 days -- where I'm sure I didn't O. *I just don't know what's going on!*


----------



## mel_rak

hello, I am new to mothering. My due date was 8/08/08, I miscarried and had a D&C on 1/08/08. It definitely has been hard. Doc said to wait 3 months to try again. On day 18 of cycle no ovulation (using test strips), anyone else have problems after a D&C ? I already had one period. Looking forward...

mel


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Well, I'll hope you're coming down with that special STD we all want to catch around here



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So lots of watery or ew prior to O shouldn't be a concern, right?

I think it's OK as long as it doesn't stop/start/stop like you're trying over and over again to O.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Fortunately Capricorns have a good sense of humor

That's totally true









*momoftworedheads* - yeah on catching the + OPK! I remember how excited I was the first time I got a "passing" test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Yes, I feel the same way. The more I research the more I can't believe people ever procreate. It is so amazing what has to happen to get a baby.











*famille_huggins* - Congrats and









Welcome, *birthangeldoula* and *mel_rak*!

*joshs_girl* - what happened w/ the thyroid? I just went in for f/u b/w today, so we'll see if my current dose is doing the trick.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Welcome to all the new mamas! I'm sad that your journey has brought you here, but so glad you found us. May your stay be short!









Top O' The Page!







:







:




























:














:







:







:







:


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone! Just waking up here with my daily one cup of caffeinated coffee, surrounded by snow falling on pine trees - lovely!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *famille_huggins* 
Katherine -- Could you please add me to the *Waiting to O* list? My husband insisted last night that it was time to TTC again, so I guess that's that. I'm probably going to be lurking here for a bit as I wrap my mind around this whole situation. I want little more on this earth than another baby, but I'm terrified of the entire process.

Hi famille huggins! It is anxiety-provoking, but exciting too. We've frequently observed here that we've lost our innocent enjoyment of the process, with the knowledge we now all possess...I hope your stay here is short!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I wanna join! I'm currently 7 dpo, been TTC for one year at the beginning of March. I had a m/c (blighted ovum) in October 2007. I was approx 7 weeks along. I also had my first child in November 2006. He was born at 35 weeks and with a heart defect that wasn't compatible with life without surgery. He lost his fight 81 hours later due to prematurity and his heart defect. (didn't make it to surgery) I just began acupuncture last week, and have another session tomorrow.
thanks for listening.









Hi birthangeldoula, so sorry for your losses, mama. Welcome. I've heard good things about acupuncture!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
hello, I am new to mothering. My due date was 8/08/08, I miscarried and had a D&C on 1/08/08. It definitely has been hard. Doc said to wait 3 months to try again. On day 18 of cycle no ovulation (using test strips), anyone else have problems after a D&C ? I already had one period. Looking forward...

mel

Hi mel rak, welcome! A more supportive (and knowledgeable) community of women you cannot find! I'm so sorry for your loss - it is difficult. It is totally normal for it to take some time for your cycle to right itself. It's great that you've already had AF, and your O date may have shifted as a result of your loss (we have found that cycles are sometimes different after a loss than they were before...) Looking forward for you and with you!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Who here checks cervical position? I was wondering how long after ovulation until your cervix drops.

I had a + OPK on Monday (all day); they have been negative ever since. On Monday night I had ovulation pain. Today I had my first high temp, but my cervix is still high (although not very soft). Sorry, tmi. I was 99% sure that I ovulated until I checked my cervix today! I need to start progesterone. Do you think it is safe to do so?


----------



## famille_huggins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I've also heard that Clomid is bad for CM. Any opinions?

I've also heard that Clomid will deplete CM (mine is wonky for other reasons, so I didn't notice Clomid changing it for me). If you must take Clomid, perhaps you could balance a CM reduction with Preseed?


----------



## fallriverfox

Welcome, famille_huggins, birthangeldoula, and mel_rak! I hope you stays here are short.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi ladies. well i'm on the wagon for ttc in March since the old hag AF showed up last night. I expected her to, we were too busy with a bunch of other stuff to really ttc very seriously this month. I am really hoping this period is normal and not like last month where I was soaking thru super tampons and maxi maxi pads every 2 hours like clockwork. i don't have the energy to put up with another one of *those* kinds of periods. On top of living in subzero temperatures and hardly ever seeing the sun, having a migraine setting in and cramps to boot, i'm cold and cranky!







:

Those of you still waiting and hoping, baby dust!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

oh, and how timely. i get Redbook magazine and i also get their extra article updates via email links, and here is an article about ttc. lol.

http://www.redbookmag.com/your/get-p...g=rbk&list=rnl

if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
hello, I am new to mothering. My due date was 8/08/08, I miscarried and had a D&C on 1/08/08. It definitely has been hard. Doc said to wait 3 months to try again. On day 18 of cycle no ovulation (using test strips), anyone else have problems after a D&C ? I already had one period. Looking forward...

mel

I had my D&C on January 4th, got my first AF on February 12th and it was normal. I don't know if I actually ovulated that cycle as I knew we were told to wait two cycles to TTC so I didn't pay attention. We won't start trying until after this next AF in March. I'll try to pay attention this month though to see if I ovulate next week and let you know. (I don't temp or use OPK's) they don't work well for me.


----------



## boobs4milk

welcome to all the new mamas! hope your stay here is short!

cd 1 here. i had a 'normal' cycle, o'ed cd 14, 14 day lp. onto march and 19 months ttc...


----------



## chel

oh, B4M








your chart was so nice.


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh B4M,







I'm sorry.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
My due date was 8/08/08, I miscarried and had a D&C on 1/08/08. It definitely has been hard. On day 18 of cycle no ovulation (using test strips), anyone else have problems after a D&C ? I already had one period. Looking forward...

Welcome Mel - after my m/c my cycle was all sorts of wacky. I think it was 56 days long with intermittent spotting and finally Oing on day 45. Talk about frustrating. My doc said (and you'll prob see around here) that it's very common to have unusual cycles after m/c and d&c.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I wanna join! I'm currently 7 dpo, been TTC for one year at the beginning of March. I just began acupuncture last week, and have another session tomorrow.

Welcome birthangel - I've heard great things about acupuncture. My BFF was TTC for 8mths, starting acupuncture and got pg one month later. Maybe a coincidence but its worth a shot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*kgrands* - I remember that you started a new job but I didn't know how long you needed to wait. So April it is, I'll be hoping for your BFP!

Thanks! I'm super excited. We're going on a cruise in April and I think I might be Oing while on it! Vacation baby!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Poppy is doing great and we're so in love.

I'm SO excited for you! Poppy looks beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Good morning everyone! Just waking up here with my daily one cup of caffeinated coffee, surrounded by snow falling on pine trees - lovely!







:









That sounds so amazing. I'm jealous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I need to start progesterone. Do you think it is safe to do so?

IMO, I think you O'd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1 here. i had a 'normal' cycle, o'ed cd 14, 14 day lp. onto march and 19 months ttc...

Hugs B4M.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Kati* - I sat and stared at that quote for awhile. Thinking about Anne Frank's life, I can see why she said that.

*Chesa* - I checked out your journey. I'm sorry that you are having to deal with this but I guess it is good to get to the heart of what you are feeling. I have been on similar journey for about 10 years. Sometimes, I feel like I'm getting somewhere, other times...I'm sooo lost. Here is a quote I read last night "Life is about the journey, not the destination". It made me think about your blog.

*Red Jen* - yeah on teh positive OPK!! How exciting!!

*politys* - thanks for the quote. I have always considered myself open to opportunites that flutter by but I've really been feeling beaten down lately.
*
Amanda* - welcome and (((HUGS))), ttc is difficult

*birthangeldoula* - I'm so sorry to read about your losses, please feel welcome on this thread.

*mel* - welcome also, I think there was a recent thread on the front page concerning AF and D&Cs -- entitled something like - Sorry, if this has already been asked - or something like that.

*apmama2myboo* - I hope AF is kind to you.

*Booby Jen* - sorry to see she found you







yeah?for the normal cycle

*kgrands* - wow, a cruise, where are you all going?

*Me* - nothing much going on, still waiting to O (insert the drumming of fingers)


----------



## mel_rak

I have been reading through this thread all morning, as I am new to mothering. All of your stories are inspiring, your strength to keep trying. I am learning that although extremely sad, miscarriages are more common than I realized. I am a changed person now that I have lost a pregnancy. I am starting to cramp and I am hoping to ovulate this month, even though we are not going to try again till April. I have had other medical problems pop up after the miscarriage. I hate to admit that I am angry and anxious, and worried...

this is a great place for women, my twin sister told me to check it out.

thank you to all of you that take the time to write in... it is wonderful

Lots of thoughts are with you: *famille_huggins* and *birthangeldoula*


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Yes, I feel the same way. The more I research the more I can't believe people ever procreate. It is so amazing what has to happen to get a baby.

Yeah, you have to be under 18, unmarried and not know you can get pregnant from withdrawl, if you jump up and down or if it's your first time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I just got a + OPK-first time ever!!!!!!! I am soooo excited. We have been BDing every other day since 2/14. So we'll BD tonight, tomorrow, Thursday and take a break on Fri.

w00t! Good BDing and egg-catching vibes to you!







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I wanna join! I'm currently 7 dpo, been TTC for one year at the beginning of March. I had a m/c (blighted ovum) in October 2007. I was approx 7 weeks along. I also had my first child in November 2006. He was born at 35 weeks and with a heart defect that wasn't compatible with life without surgery. He lost his fight 81 hours later due to prematurity and his heart defect.

Wow, what a rough journey--my sympathies!







Welcome to the group, sorry you're here, but pleased to meet you! I had my baby (she's a toddler now) in October 2006 and my m/c in November 2007, so your dates struck a cord with me. I'm so sorry for what you've been through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
hello, I am new to mothering. My due date was 8/08/08, I miscarried and had a D&C on 1/08/08. It definitely has been hard. Doc said to wait 3 months to try again. On day 18 of cycle no ovulation (using test strips)

OPK strips are not reliable. I won't even use them anymore. The best way to watch for ovulation is to check your temperature. And welcome







to our group, I'm sorry that you have to be here, but glad you found your way.

*boobs Jen*--Sorry about CD1









*Chesa*--if you're past ovulation, I'd stop the cervical checks. Being high is a good thing because that's where it will be when pregnant. I would stop to avoid irritating it, but I'm not big on internals during pregnancy, even from oneself. I believe that tt should have dropped and softened before you ovulated, then retreated like a frightened turtle.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*kgrands* - wow, a cruise, where are you all going?

It's a giant family cruise to the Caribbean. I'm not really the cruise-type so this will be different for me and DH. But we're excited about the relaxation and fun-in-the-sun possibilities.







:

*Everyone* - I'm pretty sure we talked about this before but I can't remember. Is anyone making changes in DH/DP diets, supplements, bad habits (drinking, smoking, etc). I just want us to be as ready as we can be when April comes around. (Official TTC - cycle that starts on April 16!







)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
I hate to admit that I am angry and anxious, and worried...

That's how I felt. In fact, I still feel more 'cheated' and angry-upset than like I was in mourning. I think that's just how some of us mourn/deal with it.


----------



## A Mothers Love

I just finished AF...so we are again*Waiting to "O"* I see my MW tomorrow & see where we go from there.....again.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks for the input kgrands and xak!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chesa*--if you're past ovulation, I'd stop the cervical checks. Being high is a good thing because that's where it will be when pregnant. I would stop to avoid irritating it, but I'm not big on internals during pregnancy, even from oneself. I believe that tt should have dropped and softened before you ovulated, then retreated like a frightened turtle.

It is so interesting that you said this because I thought my body was doing the opposite of what everyone else's does! It seems like during my fertile times my CP is a little lower and soft. And now it is super high, but I swear I O'd! What does everyone else's do after O?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Who here checks cervical position? I was wondering how long after ovulation until your cervix drops.

I had a + OPK on Monday (all day); they have been negative ever since. On Monday night I had ovulation pain. Today I had my first high temp, but my cervix is still high (although not very soft). Sorry, tmi. I was 99% sure that I ovulated until I checked my cervix today! I need to start progesterone. Do you think it is safe to do so?

I'm thinking you O'd too and should start the prog. Your cp could just be taking awhile to drop. I think mine takes awhile. Just today (either 5 or 7 dpo) I noticed mine is lower.

Booby jen, sorry about cd1, mama. Hugs.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks for the input kgrands and xak!

It is so interesting that you said this because I thought my body was doing the opposite of what everyone else's does! It seems like during my fertile times my CP is a little lower and soft. And now it is super high, but I swear I O'd! What does everyone else's do after O?

Forgot to comment on position. For me, my cervix stays soft for a couple of days after O (maybe like 2-3) and then it stays firm for the rest of my lp. It always confuses me though how firm it gets. The problem is that I don't check it consistently so I usually can't make any sense of it.

Sorry, that was pretty unhelpful.







:


----------



## barose

*Kgrands* - DP's diet is pretty good. His problem is not eating enough during the day and I think he could use more protein. He's been vegan for so long (now eats some fish and eggs) its quite a transition.

*Xakana* - "Yeah, you have to be under 18, unmarried and not know you can get pregnant from withdrawal, if you jump up and down or if it's your first time" &#8230;Or you have to be in the family planning forum and already have 5 kids. (I might get flamed for that one.)

*mel_rak* -









*b4m* - I'm so sorry.

*apmama2myboo* - I hope this is your month. Its such a bummer when life gets in the way of ttc. We were pretty packed this month ourselves not to mentioned the fact I Oed so early (which caught me off guard)

*ChesapeakeBorn* - My CP changes from one day to the next. I'm not sure if I could rely on its position to tell me anything.

*Mel_rak* - I'm so sorry for your loss

*Birthangeldoula* - welcome!

*Momoftowrdheads* - Congrats!

Sorry if I left anyone out this time around.

*Me* - AF is due either tomorrow or Friday. I typically have a 12 or 13 day LP. My temps was up today so AF may not start until Friday. I was foolish and tested last night on a whim. It was BFN of course. I think I cried for two hours and went to be early due to exhaustion. I drank so much water and tea yesterday including not long before testing; it was pretty foolish of me to even consider testing then.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - I don't think CP is very reliable except maybe if you check at almost the same time every day... I know mine changes a lot depending on time of day. I think it's very likely you O'd. Is it safe to wait for a 2nd high temp, or important to start ASAP? You might want to wait for another high temp just *in case* if it's OK.

*apmama2myboo* - Sorry the witch showed









*boobs4milk* -







I hope 19 is the magic number for you guys! Here's to our holiday babes









*mel_rak* - I think all of us have been angry, anxious AND worried. Often. I'm glad your sis sent you our way!

*kgrands* - Certainly no smoking for DHs! I've heard it takes months for the effect on sperm to wear off. I think getting started on multivitamins for both of you is good to do a few months before TTC, so start now! There was a DH supplement discussion in either this thread or the Jan thread...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
&#8230;Or you have to be in the family planning forum and already have 5 kids. (I might get flamed for that one.)

I'm certainly not going to flame you for that! grumble. I'm sorry about the BFN. It's early yet.







:

OK, so my thyroid situation is stable. #s are down under 2 now and I'm holding at this dose for now. If this was our problem, hopefully that will help this month to be THE month.







:


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*kgrands* - Certainly no smoking for DHs! I've heard it takes months for the effect on sperm to wear off. I think getting started on multivitamins for both of you is good to do a few months before TTC, so start now! There was a DH supplement discussion in either this thread or the Jan thread...

OK, so my thyroid situation is stable. #s are down under 2 now and I'm holding at this dose for now. If this was our problem, hopefully that will help this month to be THE month.







:

I got DH to cut down on his smoking last year and now he only smokes like 4 or 5 cigs a week. Do you think that has an effect? When we got pg the first time he was smoking like a pack a week! I'm glad he cut down. We've both been taking multivitamins for years now. I guess I was just thinking of other diet changes - like more fish oil or flax seed or something. I'll have to take a peek at the other discussion.

Glad to hear that your thyroid is under control. Do you have to stay on the meds indefinitly?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn* - I don't think CP is very reliable except maybe if you check at almost the same time every day... I know mine changes a lot depending on time of day. I think it's very likely you O'd. Is it safe to wait for a 2nd high temp, or important to start ASAP? You might want to wait for another high temp just *in case* if it's OK.

Glad to hear that your thyroid situation is under control! This is your month!!

Re: CP.... Thanks for your input! I do check it at the same time every day. (I checked it a few times in the afternoon too and, you're right, there is a difference.) I could wait for the second high temp, but I am so anxious to start. I feel like I need all the help I can get, you know? Of course, I don't want to stop ovulation if it hasn't happened.... but it would be soooo out of character for me to have the high temp that I got this AM and not have O'd...







:


----------



## Julia Rose

*barose,*









*mel_rak,* I had about three weird cycles after my d/c. Mostly they were too short to be real O cycles. Think I'm Oing now, but I don't temp or use OPKs, just check for CM.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
welcome to all the new mamas! hope your stay here is short!

cd 1 here. i had a 'normal' cycle, o'ed cd 14, 14 day lp. onto march and 19 months ttc...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Yeah, you have to be under 18, unmarried and not know you can get pregnant from withdrawl, if you jump up and down or if it's your first time









w00t! Good BDing and egg-catching vibes to you!







:







:

Wow, what a rough journey--my sympathies!







Welcome to the group, sorry you're here, but pleased to meet you! I had my baby (she's a toddler now) in October 2006 and my m/c in November 2007, so your dates struck a cord with me. I'm so sorry for what you've been through.

OPK strips are not reliable. I won't even use them anymore. The best way to watch for ovulation is to check your temperature. And welcome







to our group, I'm sorry that you have to be here, but glad you found your way.

*boobs Jen*--Sorry about CD1









*Chesa*--if you're past ovulation, I'd stop the cervical checks. Being high is a good thing because that's where it will be when pregnant. I would stop to avoid irritating it, but I'm not big on internals during pregnancy, even from oneself. I believe that tt should have dropped and softened before you ovulated, then retreated like a frightened turtle.

This seriously made me laugh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Kgrands* - DP's diet is pretty good. His problem is not eating enough during the day and I think he could use more protein. He's been vegan for so long (now eats some fish and eggs) its quite a transition.

*Xakana* - "Yeah, you have to be under 18, unmarried and not know you can get pregnant from withdrawal, if you jump up and down or if it's your first time" &#8230;Or you have to be in the family planning forum and already have 5 kids. (I might get flamed for that one.)

*mel_rak* -









*b4m* - I'm so sorry.

*apmama2myboo* - I hope this is your month. Its such a bummer when life gets in the way of ttc. We were pretty packed this month ourselves not to mentioned the fact I Oed so early (which caught me off guard)

*ChesapeakeBorn* - My CP changes from one day to the next. I'm not sure if I could rely on its position to tell me anything.

*Mel_rak* - I'm so sorry for your loss

*Birthangeldoula* - welcome!

*Momoftowrdheads* - Congrats!

Sorry if I left anyone out this time around.

This made me laugh so hard!

*Me* - AF is due either tomorrow or Friday. I typically have a 12 or 13 day LP. My temps was up today so AF may not start until Friday. I was foolish and tested last night on a whim. It was BFN of course. I think I cried for two hours and went to be early due to exhaustion. I drank so much water and tea yesterday including not long before testing; it was pretty foolish of me to even consider testing then.











Chesa: I would start the progesterone, it looks like you definitely O'ed.

Me: sick again


----------



## politys

Boobs4milk -









Amydoula - feel better! Is it flu?







:

Heatherh - great news about your thyroid!









Barose -







It really sucks to get a negative test, no matter what. Yet they seem to be unavoidable! Until they're not!


----------



## Olerica

*RedJen -* Awesome! I never get a + on those.







for you!

*To the new mamas:* welcome, I too hope your stay is short here.

*ChesapeakeBorn:* I think you O'd too... I'm not 100% but I believe that OPKs show like a day or so prior to ovulation, right?

*Barose:* I'm sorry about the BFN, but I still think your chart looks good. I'm still holding onto hope that one of you gets your BFP this month.

*Me:* Well, it's just freeking freezing here. I'm iritable about it - except at least it's sunny today. I'm a bit feisty in general today, though. My temp did the weirdest jump today - and the last few days I've just slept so well and so hard... could this be the addition of vitex? Who knows.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
&#8230;Or you have to be in the family planning forum and already have 5 kids.

I get SO jealous of the people that say they can just walk by their partner in the hall and get pregnant. Even when they WANT all the kids and are happy about it, it's just so... so... ARGH! I want four. Maybe five. But I'd be happy for even TWO right now. I love my one, love her intensely and I don't want her to be an only child, she loves playing with other kids too much, I think she'd love to be a sister and I want to be surrounded by babies and kids and eventually teenagers and my adult kids having grandbabies for me....

Don't worry about the early testing







, it's so easy to succumb.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Certainly no smoking for DHs! I've heard it takes months for the effect on sperm to wear off.

It takes 5 YEARS for the effects of ONE cigarette to wear off on sperm. They never wear off with eggs. What's more, the smoke on his clothes and skin will effect the baby once it's born--it's just as important for fathers to quit smoking as for mothers. I'm permanently damaged from my mom's smoking (my esophagus is deformed and a bunch of other problems, but that's the worst, I can't swallow solids on their own). Sorry, I'm very anti-smoking, from all the side effects I'm still suffering and probably will my whole life.

*Cervix*--As I understand it, the cervix works by lowering, turning, softening and opening, releasing mucus for fertilization (it looks a bit like a slimy red sphincter that is oozing mucus--it's not a pretty sight--there's a picture in my "A Baby is Born" book that I've loved since I was 5). It then stays open for a while to let the sperm in, you ovulate and in the next day or two, it closes to keep the (hopefully fertilized) egg in. I would think that would be the reason you wouldn't want fertile mucus after ovulation, because that would indicate the cervix isn't closing and holding the egg in?

*Me*: So, I have an actual pregnancy sign (aside from the sore nips and frequent urination which could be attributed to breastfeeding). Smell. Not mine, but I can smell everything. DH's morning breath was nauseating me from across the room, the catbox is driving me nuts even though it's not really that dirty.... *sigh* I'm still afraid to hope. On the other hand, our Wii search is finally over. After weeks of driving all over (after getting our tax return) we finally got our new toy. Best Buy had ONE left (Nintendo no longer tells stores when a shipment's coming, so the stores that were announcing can't do it any more) from its shipment of 33 today when we got there 45 minutes after they opened. DH is finally in a better mood. He's been mopey and depressed (pretty much since we lost the baby, poor guy, I wonder if that's part of why he's depressed; he thinks it's the decreased sex, too, though). SO possible good news and definite good news on my front.


----------



## namaste_mom

*kgrands* - I'm not really a cruise kind of person either but if there was a bunch of people going, I would consider it.

Can't comment on CP cause I don't check

*barose* - sorry about the BFN, I hope it was all the water and tea

*heatherh* - yeah for a stable thyroid. I hope it is your month also.

*Olerica* - hope it warms up...maybe you can find a sunbeam to sit in.

*xak* - an increase sense of smell is also a pregnancy sign for me, usually I'm complaining about DH eating chicken for breakfast or something like that, yeah on finding the Wii

I can tell that I'm gearing up to finally get some work done. When I want to organize my office, that means I'm ready to start thinking. But in order to start thinking I have to organize everything and my office is horrible shape right now (for the past 3 months)


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It takes 5 YEARS for the effects of ONE cigarette to wear off on sperm. They never wear off with eggs. What's more, the smoke on his clothes and skin will effect the baby once it's born--it's just as important for fathers to quit smoking as for mothers. I'm permanently damaged from my mom's smoking (my esophagus is deformed and a bunch of other problems, but that's the worst, I can't swallow solids on their own). Sorry, I'm very anti-smoking, from all the side effects I'm still suffering and probably will my whole life.

I can understand how your health problems can make you very anti-smoking. I feel the same way about it.

Trust me - I would NEVER allow anyone (let alone my DH) to smoke in any proximity to my children. And I know DH would never either. I don't let him smoke near me! We've always agreed that he would quit once I got pg and he did when I got pg last year. But I think with the stress from the m/c his resolve was weakened. For him its very much a social habit - goes out with friends, has a couple of drinks and winds up smoking. This is a lifelong addiction that he's dealing with and he's made progress which I'm very proud of.

*Namaste* - Yeah, we'll see about the cruise. The rest of my family is big into cruises so I'll go along with it.







We've been trying to do a family vacation for so long so I think this will be fun.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Boobs4milk -









Amydoula - feel better! Is it flu?







:

Heatherh - great news about your thyroid!









Barose -







It really sucks to get a negative test, no matter what. Yet they seem to be unavoidable! Until they're not!









Thanks! yes I think it is really the flu this time. I thought I had it last week but now that I have this ick I'm pretty sure this is the real deal. We all have it. High fevers, aches/pains, and cold symptoms. It's BAD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I get SO jealous of the people that say they can just walk by their partner in the hall and get pregnant. Even when they WANT all the kids and are happy about it, it's just so... so... ARGH! I want four. Maybe five. But I'd be happy for even TWO right now. I love my one, love her intensely and I don't want her to be an only child, she loves playing with other kids too much, I think she'd love to be a sister and I want to be surrounded by babies and kids and eventually teenagers and my adult kids having grandbabies for me....

Don't worry about the early testing







, it's so easy to succumb.

It takes 5 YEARS for the effects of ONE cigarette to wear off on sperm. They never wear off with eggs. What's more, the smoke on his clothes and skin will effect the baby once it's born--it's just as important for fathers to quit smoking as for mothers. I'm permanently damaged from my mom's smoking (my esophagus is deformed and a bunch of other problems, but that's the worst, I can't swallow solids on their own). Sorry, I'm very anti-smoking, from all the side effects I'm still suffering and probably will my whole life.

*Cervix*--As I understand it, the cervix works by lowering, turning, softening and opening, releasing mucus for fertilization (it looks a bit like a slimy red sphincter that is oozing mucus--it's not a pretty sight--there's a picture in my "A Baby is Born" book that I've loved since I was 5). It then stays open for a while to let the sperm in, you ovulate and in the next day or two, it closes to keep the (hopefully fertilized) egg in. I would think that would be the reason you wouldn't want fertile mucus after ovulation, because that would indicate the cervix isn't closing and holding the egg in?

*Me*: So, I have an actual pregnancy sign (aside from the sore nips and frequent urination which could be attributed to breastfeeding). Smell. Not mine, but I can smell everything. DH's morning breath was nauseating me from across the room, the catbox is driving me nuts even though it's not really that dirty.... *sigh* I'm still afraid to hope. On the other hand, our Wii search is finally over. After weeks of driving all over (after getting our tax return) we finally got our new toy. Best Buy had ONE left (Nintendo no longer tells stores when a shipment's coming, so the stores that were announcing can't do it any more) from its shipment of 33 today when we got there 45 minutes after they opened. DH is finally in a better mood. He's been mopey and depressed (pretty much since we lost the baby, poor guy, I wonder if that's part of why he's depressed; he thinks it's the decreased sex, too, though). SO possible good news and definite good news on my front.

Good news! Fingers crossed! Your chart does look very very nice.


----------



## barose

*xakana* - Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## politys

Xak, your chart looks swimmingly good!!!


----------



## barose

_Mama's I need your advice._

_Today I posted an ad on my local Freecycle:_

_______________

_Gently used Moses basket. Small amount of damage (fray) around handle (but its not for carrying baby anyway). Great condition otherwise. It comes with blue and yellow bedding, but you would probably want to buy more or make your own. I don't remember the dimensions offhand, but its standard size.

*When responding to this offer, please refrain from mentioning your pregnancy/baby.*

Thank you.

______________

_Do you think the last bolded part was offensive? Honestly?_

_I've been placing ads giving away and selling baby items and I'm sick of people writing back about their pregnancy, why they need it, etc. I don't care about that, just let me know if you want it or not. Period._

_I already placed that ad so I can't un ring a bell, but was wondering for future reference._


----------



## heatherh

*kgrands* - I DO think a few cigs a week matters. I don't want to ride you too much because it's really up to your DH to quit and it's not fair for us all to pick on you! But really, seriously, I totally think it *does* matter. He needs to quit. ASAP. Even if he doesn't smoke around baby, even the chemicals and scent in his clothes and hair and stuff is bad for your health and baby's. Now is the time to work on it. He'll be healthier and live longer and smell better. No risk of asthma or other very serious health problems for all of you. If he's down to a couple cigs a week, he can get the rest of the way there!

From what I've heard, thyroid meds are pretty much a lifetime commitment. I think I'll stay on them for now to keep things steady while trying to get and being pg, then consider looking into weaning off them to see if I really still need them. I kind of wonder if the m/c triggered this, so who knows if it's possible I'll be OK after another pg? Only time will tell I guess.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - it sounds like you want to start the progesterone! Trust your gut and just do it!

*Amydoula* - So sorry you're sick again! That just sucks.

*barose* - Here's my theory. If people are offended by your request, they probably won't contact you at all. It could reduce the response, but those aren't people you want to deal with anyway. I think within freecycle, it's OK to make the request, but I don't know if I would do it if I were selling the item. You're doing them a favor by offering your items, so it seems fair to me. Hopefully they'll respect your request. I don't suppose you have a friend that would post stuff for you so you can avoid the whole thing? OR maybe you could post in finding your tribe? Mamas around here might be generally kinder about not bringing up their pg...

ETA - I think people feel like they are making their case for why they need the item more than other people in case you get multiple responses. Maybe they (subconsciously?) want to improve their odds...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Trust me - I would NEVER allow anyone (let alone my DH) to smoke in any proximity to my children. And I know DH would never either. I don't let him smoke near me! We've always agreed that he would quit once I got pg and he did when I got pg last year. But I think with the stress from the m/c his resolve was weakened. For him its very much a social habit - goes out with friends, has a couple of drinks and winds up smoking. This is a lifelong addiction that he's dealing with and he's made progress which I'm very proud of.

^_^ It's good that he's so conscientious--I rarely hear that. Usually it's "Well, s/he was whining about how cold it was, so I said okay for the winter and s/he has never stopped smoking inside since!" It's always nice to hear about more thoughtful people. And yes, it's a horrible habit to break. The only one of my friends dumb enough to smoke socially is also a non-addictive personality and quit without a second thought when she didn't have friends who smoked anymore (I've never seen her have a problem quitting anything).

I'm really mad at my SIL right now for starting (she's 16) when #1, she knows better #2 she just watched her grandmother die from the wretched things only a few years ago (my grandma died the next month, same reason) and #3 she used to be anti-smoking, but her dumb mom (my MIL started when she was like 37 or something equally ridiculous) never shows any common sense with things like that nor do any bad things seem to happen to her (she was born too late, she missed all the bad things) so she just jumped on board. Did I mention here that we might be getting her (lol, as though she's a piece of mail!) at some point? MIL's been talking about us taking her for a couple years now but now she's had us send her school information and everything, so I'm thinking we might be getting her after all. Which, despite being angry at her dumbness, I'd be happy about--we miss her (my ILs are 1850 miles away) and she'd be away from al the bad stuff she's doing out there.

*on the scent thing*--did I mention my nose is all stuffed up? Yeah, so my sniffer's working better even though I can't sniff, lol.

*Barose*--just odd, not offensive, IMO. If I was reading that (before the loss), I'd be confused, but wouldn't lose interest.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*kgrands* - I DO think a few cigs a week matters. I don't want to ride you too much because it's really up to your DH to quit and it's not fair for us all to pick on you! But really, seriously, I totally think it *does* matter. He needs to quit. ASAP. Even if he doesn't smoke around baby, even the chemicals and scent in his clothes and hair and stuff is bad for your health and baby's. Now is the time to work on it. He'll be healthier and live longer and smell better. No risk of asthma or other very serious health problems for all of you. If he's down to a couple cigs a week, he can get the rest of the way there!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
^_^ It's good that he's so conscientious--I rarely hear that. Usually it's "Well, s/he was whining about how cold it was, so I said okay for the winter and s/he has never stopped smoking inside since!" It's always nice to hear about more thoughtful people. And yes, it's a horrible habit to break. The only one of my friends dumb enough to smoke socially is also a non-addictive personality and quit without a second thought when she didn't have friends who smoked anymore (I've never seen her have a problem quitting anything).

We've always had a smoke-free household - there was no other choice. I have faith that DH will quit when I get pg - actually I'm pretty positive. It was a deal that we made a long time ago - we shook on it (which is a big deal in our family). DH is a weird guy - very healthy (runs, vegetarian, etc) but smokes here and there. Its something that I've nagged him about forever. He's heading in the right direction though.


----------



## boobs4milk

i just wanted to say that it doesn't matter how many kids we have, this journey is still very painful.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me* - AF is due either tomorrow or Friday. I typically have a 12 or 13 day LP. My temps was up today so AF may not start until Friday. I was foolish and tested last night on a whim. It was BFN of course. I think I cried for two hours and went to be early due to exhaustion. I drank so much water and tea yesterday including not long before testing; it was pretty foolish of me to even consider testing then.

Your chart is looking good. Maybe even an implantation dip in there.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me: Well, it's just freeking freezing here. I'm iritable about it - except at least it's sunny today. I'm a bit feisty in general today, though. My temp did the weirdest jump today - and the last few days I've just slept so well and so hard... could this be the addition of vitex? Who knows.
*
*
*
*
I think vitex could mess w/ your temps a little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by xakana 
I
Me: So, I have an actual pregnancy sign (aside from the sore nips and frequent urination which could be attributed to breastfeeding). Smell. Not mine, but I can smell everything. DH's morning breath was nauseating me from across the room, the catbox is driving me nuts even though it's not really that dirty.... *sigh* I'm still afraid to hope.

Sounds very promising! I had super nose when pg w/ dd. I know what you mean about the hope. My decaf tasted yucky this morning but I'm scared to even admit it might be a good sign.

Quote:


Originally Posted by barose 
Mama's I need your advice.

Today I posted an ad on my local Freecycle:

_____________

Gently used Moses basket. Small amount of damage (fray) around handle (but its not for carrying baby anyway). Great condition otherwise. It comes with blue and yellow bedding, but you would probably want to buy more or make your own. I don't remember the dimensions offhand, but its standard size.

When responding to this offer, please refrain from mentioning your pregnancy/baby.

Thank you.

_____________

Do you think the last bolded part was offensive? Honestly?

I've been placing ads giving away and selling baby items and I'm sick of people writing back about their pregnancy, why they need it, etc. I don't care about that, just let me know if you want it or not. Period.

I already placed that ad so I can't un ring a bell, but was wondering for future reference.

No, not all. It's freecycle and you can do whatever you want. Someone might think it was strange but who cares. I totally understand why you wrote it and if it makes the transaction easier for you then good.







*


----------



## chel

oh, I'm so excited. There are lots of pretty charts out there.

*jmo* I think I told you this last time, but damn, you're good at timing!

Dh is doing nothing but work and sleep, so no time for me







. He's still not on board with officially trying, so I can't just come out and say "it's time".
My temps are so crazy. I was going to look at past charts, as I think I'm close to my all time high temp, though not at the right time, and just my luck the old site is no longer there. I'm hoping it's just a glitch.

I'm about to give up on temps and try OPK. Any recommendations? I'll need something very cheap as my cycles aren't that predictable.


----------



## Olerica

*barose:* I think it is fine what you had in your ad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I get SO jealous of the people that say they can just walk by their partner in the hall and get pregnant. Even when they WANT all the kids and are happy about it, it's just so... so... ARGH! I want four. Maybe five. But I'd be happy for even TWO right now. I love my one, love her intensely and I don't want her to be an only child, she loves playing with other kids too much, I think she'd love to be a sister and I want to be surrounded by babies and kids and eventually teenagers and my adult kids having grandbabies for me....
*Me*: So, I have an actual pregnancy sign (aside from the sore nips and frequent urination which could be attributed to breastfeeding). Smell. Not mine, but I can smell everything. DH's morning breath was nauseating me from across the room, the catbox is driving me nuts even though it's not really that dirty.... *sigh* I'm still afraid to hope. On the other hand, our Wii search is finally over. After weeks of driving all over (after getting our tax return) we finally got our new toy. Best Buy had ONE left (Nintendo no longer tells stores when a shipment's coming, so the stores that were announcing can't do it any more) from its shipment of 33 today when we got there 45 minutes after they opened. DH is finally in a better mood. He's been mopey and depressed (pretty much since we lost the baby, poor guy, I wonder if that's part of why he's depressed; he thinks it's the decreased sex, too, though). SO possible good news and definite good news on my front.

Yeah. I told DH today that I'd be happy with one.... so I guess it's just where you are individually. I do hope that the super-smeller is your early sign.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I think vitex could mess w/ your temps a little.

Actually, I'm fighting off illness. I came home early from work, slept a bit... I'm achy, stuffy and crabby.


----------



## politys

Oh Olerica, I hope tomorrow you feel much better. Rest well.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
*jmo* I think I told you this last time, but damn, you're good at timing!

Dh is doing nothing but work and sleep, so no time for me







. He's still not on board with officially trying, so I can't just come out and say "it's time".
My temps are so crazy. I was going to look at past charts, as I think I'm close to my all time high temp, though not at the right time, and just my luck the old site is no longer there. I'm hoping it's just a glitch.

I'm about to give up on temps and try OPK. Any recommendations? I'll need something very cheap as my cycles aren't that predictable.

Why thank you! I tend to be a bit on the OCD side.







Regarding opks...do you have a Dollar Tree near you? They have $1 (duh) hpt's and opk's. Supposedly, they are just as sensitive as the pricer versions. FWIW, I think FF totally missed the mark on your chart this month. I think you O'd on cd15.


----------



## xakana

Remember me last month? I'm totally already freaking out. I'm already heating my lunch meat, trying not to find signs left and right (and finding them anyway) and am so nervous, anxious and beyond hopeful despite it. I test in 9 days at the latest. I CAN test in four, accurately. But my last remaining test expires this month or I'd wait for two weeks after AF. I can't wait that long, not this time. I'm going to have trouble waiting 9 days. Four sounds so much more doable, but I'm terrified of finding out and then losing the baby again. If I can make it to just past 4 1/2 weeks.... damnit, why does this have to be so hard? I'm just hoping that I get to test in 9 days... ya know?


----------



## momoftworedheads

xakana-it's hard not to test! I've been there too. Just chant-no test no test! The days will go quick!







s!

Jen (B4M)







s! Sorry about day 1.







Praying this is your month. Chart looks good!

Kati-Poppy looks amazing! Hope you both are doing well this week!









barose-ad sounded fine to me. Basket sounds really pretty. Hope someone snatches it up!







s to you too!








to all who need it today.

Sorry to anyone that AF found. Sending lots of baby dust your way....

BBL, I have more to catch up on.

Love and prayers,
Jen







:


----------



## hannybanany

to those who AF found.

heather, glad to hear the thyroid's looking good!

barose, xak, jmo... and somebody else, your charts look great!

Yay for you and Poppy, Kati!

My appointment with the genetic counselor is this afternoon... I honestly have NO idea what is going to happen at the appointment.

Look what I got this morning -

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...h/DSC_0299.jpg

I think I'm going to call the RE and find out if he wants me on progesterone, or to get some b/w done.

bbl


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*xak*:







s. It's tough. We want to know, but we don't want to be let down.

*barose*: I think what you wrote in the ad is totally fine.

*olerica* and *amy*: Hope you feel better soon!

*hanny*: Wahooooo!!! Congrats!!!!














:









Hugs to all. Sorry for the lack of personals. Just trying to keep my cool right now.


----------



## chel

yeah hanny


----------



## fallriverfox

Hanny!! Congratulations!

































































*chel* I've had good luck with OPKs (except for the not being pregnant yet part) I've never had any trouble deciphering the results. I've used the Dollar Tree kind which work fine. I'm using First Response now since my stupid Dollar Tree stopped having them. They work fine too, they are what I can get at Costco. (love the Costco)

*xakana*







, try to hang in there!

*Me*: We are still keeping very.....busy around here. In other news DD woke me up this morning by telling me she barfed on her pillow. So I'll be doing lots of laundry today.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 

Look what I got this morning -

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...h/DSC_0299.jpg


OMG hanny!!! I was popping by to see how everyone was and what great news for you!! Congrats & stick baby stick!!!

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and send out some hugs to those who need them







and some baby dust to those waiting to test







and well, just that I'm thinking of you all even though I don't stop by a whole lot. Just quiet lately...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 







to those who AF found.

heather, glad to hear the thyroid's looking good!

barose, xak, jmo... and somebody else, your charts look great!

Yay for you and Poppy, Kati!

My appointment with the genetic counselor is this afternoon... I honestly have NO idea what is going to happen at the appointment.

Look what I got this morning -

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...h/DSC_0299.jpg

I think I'm going to call the RE and find out if he wants me on progesterone, or to get some b/w done.

bbl

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *chel*, I forgot to add OPK info. I like the test strips from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html. They are super cheap, ship pretty fast, and work great for me.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Amy -* so sorry to read you have the flu. Yuck. That is how mine started about two weeks ago...I went from the flu to some sort of lingering cough and congestion...and now I cough a little and have a very sore throat, I just can't shake this.

*Booby Jen* - I agree about the pain.

*xak* - ((HUGS)). It is always hard (unless your under 18, unwed, etc etc...)

Yeah *HANNY!!!* We needed some bfp's!!! Congrats!!!

*Chesa* - I get ya on keeping your cool.

*frf* - yuck on waking up to cleaning barf

*Me* - not much going on....still waiting to O, didn't get to see the lunar eclipse because it was cloudy last night.


----------



## heatherh

Yeah, *hanny*!























*ChesapeakeBorn* - OK, not it definitely looks like you O'd. And you started the Progesterone.







: !!

*xakana* - Yeah, I wish it was easier, too. Hoping hoping hoping you get to test soon.









*fallriverfox* - I think that qualifies as one of the top 10 worse ways to wake up. Ewwwww


----------



## Olerica

*Namaste & Amy:* I hope you feel better soon!

*JMO:* Your chart looks really good!

Xak: Yours looks even better! I think you are justified in finding signs, even though you don't want to look. I can understand the desire to wait.

*hannybanany:* Congratulations!







:







:







:







:







::jump ers:







:







:





















:





















:







:ba nana







:





















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
*Me*: We are still keeping very.....busy around here. In other news DD woke me up this morning by telling me she barfed on her pillow. So I'll be doing lots of laundry today.

I don't know why, but that had me laughing. I'm so sorry your dd is sick, and that you have nasty laundry to do.

Me: Home for the day - sort of sick. I'm just achy (not as crabby though) and a headache. I'm off to use my neti pot.


----------



## jmo

:















Congrats, *hanny*!!!!!!!

*xak*, your chart does look realllly nice!!! I don't know how much longer I'd be able to hold out if I were you...(so helpful, huh?







)

I'm totally inventing signs over here....but NOT testing until Tues (okay probabaly Monday.)
Oh, and random pee question for you all....I want to make sure I use FMU when I test, but if I usually wake up to pee at like 4am do I have to use that? Or can I just wait until I get up at like 8am? At 4am I am so not even conscious enough to pee in/on something, yk?


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

Oh, and random pee question for you all....I want to make sure I use FMU when I test, but if I usually wake up to pee at like 4am do I have to use that? Or can I just wait until I get up at like 8am? At 4am I am so not even conscious enough to pee in/on something, yk?


I think you'll be okay if you wait until 8. That's still 4 hrs between pees, so it should be enough time for the HCG to concentrate and show up. Good luck Jenna!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

CONGRATS HANNY!!!!!!!!!!








:







:







:







:


----------



## barose

*Hannybanany - CONGRATS!!!*

*Jmo* - I usually wait until I get up for real to get ready for work. That's usually around 6:00. If I test during the weekend, I would wake up probably about 8-9 and test then even if I urinate at 6:00 (when I temp). My urine is still pretty concentrated.

*Olerica* - I hope you feel better soon.

*namaste_mom* - I saw a little bit of the eclipse last night. It was pretty cool, but I did wish is was more clear.

*Fallriverfox* - sorry about your DD

*Xakana* -









*Me -* *Still holding on somewhat. 13 DPO now so AF should officially start tomorrow unless I have an extra long LP. What a way to start the weekend, but I have some activities planned so at least I wont mope around the house (despite the rain).*

*Right now, I'm going through this phase when every time I feel some "wetness" I'm running to the restroom to check. My temp was up at least&#8230;*


----------



## xakana

*Hanny*--OMG, so sneaky, I didn't even guess what it was--CONGRATULATIONS!!

*Barose*--I know that 'running to the bathroom game' -- of course, the time it went on the longest for me was when I was pregnant with Lilly.

*JMO*--I got my BFP w/Lilly in the evening and it was instantaneous... of course, I was like 8 weeks along, lol. But with the last pregnancy, I kept refusing to get up to pee all night long, then when morning came, I dashed in, lol. But I was wondering the same thing... seems I can't go a night without waking to pee lately.

*Olerica, namaste_mom* and *Amy*, I hope you feel better soon!

*FRF*, sorry about the pukey pillow, that sucks (for both you and your LO).

*Me*: crampy and grumpy and nursing hurts. I bet that's stupid AF I saw looking for my house! Argh, at least she didn't see me wearing white undies...


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*JMO*--I got my BFP w/Lilly in the evening and it was instantaneous... of course, I was like 8 weeks along, lol.

...


My BFP came up right away in the evening too! Of cause I was already 7 weeks myself.


----------



## Amydoula

Thanks everyone! Still sick, can't even talk from all the coughing but I don't seem to have a fever yet today so that is a plus.

Olerica, Namaste: feel better as well!

Xakana, barose and jmo: things look good! keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Julia Rose

*Hannybanany,* SO GREAT!!!! Happy sticky baby prayers for you!






















:




























:


----------



## Sioko

Hi all.

I've been out of here for a while so I haven't kept up, so I hope everyone's ok!







s if you need 'em!!!

I see Hannybanany is preggo! Yay!!



















































I had an adventure last weekend.

I had a 3 pack of FRER waiting for my next few cycles, but when AF stopped way early I tested and got a faint positive that faded after an hour. So I went to the clinic and tested and got a neg. on their Dollar Tree test. So then I waited a day and tested again, and got the same faint positive on the FRER. So I dipped the other FRER and also got the faint positive. There was def. pink in all those lines, but it was inconsistant, like dark pink in some parts of the line and light pink in others. Then they faded away too, leaving only a grey line. SO confusing!!!!







:So I got a digital and tested the next day and got a neg. I was convinced I was NOT preg. Then I had a horrible stomach infection hit and I was terribly ill till now. I went to the hospital and they tested me for pregnancy to see if the terrible pain in my gut was another ectopic (because of my history) and I'm not preg. at all! And I've been getting ready for a friend to visit from out of town so I've not been on the puter for awhile but her flight was canceled and re-scheduled because we're in the beginning of a 2day snow/ice/sleet storm!







:







: Yay.









I've lost my trust in FRER.

I'll try harder to keep up for awhile!


----------



## jmo

oh, sioko! How frustrating and confusing. Sorry, mama.

Thanks for all the pee advice, girls!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, *chel*, I forgot to add OPK info. I like the test strips from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html. They are super cheap, ship pretty fast, and work great for me.

Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 



































:















Congrats, *hanny*!!!!!!!

*xak*, your chart does look realllly nice!!! I don't know how much longer I'd be able to hold out if I were you...(so helpful, huh?







)

I'm totally inventing signs over here....but NOT testing until Tues (okay probabaly Monday.)
Oh, and random pee question for you all....I want to make sure I use FMU when I test, but if I usually wake up to pee at like 4am do I have to use that? Or can I just wait until I get up at like 8am? At 4am I am so not even conscious enough to pee in/on something, yk?


I say test Monday at 4am and post right afterwards, just to give the rest of us something exciting to look forward to when we wake up!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I've lost my trust in FRER.

I'll try harder to keep up for awhile!









That's awful, I'm so sorry! Stupid FRER!!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I'm totally inventing signs over here....but NOT testing until Tues (okay probabaly Monday.)
Oh, and random pee question for you all....I want to make sure I use FMU when I test, but if I usually wake up to pee at like 4am do I have to use that? Or can I just wait until I get up at like 8am? At 4am I am so not even conscious enough to pee in/on something, yk?

The 8 am pee is fine!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me -* *Still holding on somewhat. 13 DPO now so AF should officially start tomorrow unless I have an extra long LP. What a way to start the weekend, but I have some activities planned so at least I wont mope around the house (despite the rain).*

*Right now, I'm going through this phase when every time I feel some "wetness" I'm running to the restroom to check. My temp was up at least&#8230;*
[/FONT][/COLOR]

Stay away AF!! Your chart looks fabulous!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: crampy and grumpy and nursing hurts. I bet that's stupid AF I saw looking for my house! Argh, at least she didn't see me wearing white undies...

Those could all be pregnancy symptoms - don't give up hope! Your chart looks awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 

I had an adventure last weekend.

I had a 3 pack of FRER waiting for my next few cycles, but when AF stopped way early I tested and got a faint positive that faded after an hour. So I went to the clinic and tested and got a neg. on their Dollar Tree test. So then I waited a day and tested again, and got the same faint positive on the FRER. So I dipped the other FRER and also got the faint positive. There was def. pink in all those lines, but it was inconsistant, like dark pink in some parts of the line and light pink in others. Then they faded away too, leaving only a grey line. SO confusing!!!!







:So I got a digital and tested the next day and got a neg. I was convinced I was NOT preg. Then I had a horrible stomach infection hit and I was terribly ill till now. I went to the hospital and they tested me for pregnancy to see if the terrible pain in my gut was another ectopic (because of my history) and I'm not preg. at all! And I've been getting ready for a friend to visit from out of town so I've not been on the puter for awhile but her flight was canceled and re-scheduled because we're in the beginning of a 2day snow/ice/sleet storm!







:







: Yay.









I've lost my trust in FRER.

I'll try harder to keep up for awhile!









Oh NO! What a tease









Thanks for all the congratulations!

I called the RE the minute the office opened, and he ordered progesterone and HCG tests.

Progesterone is 9, HCG is 16, at 10DPO. I think the HCG is good, but the prog is low, so he prescribed suppositories. I am SO glad he is taking the low progesterone seriously! As I'm sure I mentioned here before my old (now fired) doc refused to prescribe prog when my level 11 @ 14 DPO last time.

He also thinks there is a blood flow problem and wants me to take a baby aspirin, and wants me to consider heparin. Anybody have any info on heparin?

Need to finish cooking dinner, bbl.


----------



## youthpastormama

I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...


----------



## kgrands

*Hannybanany* - CONGRATS! Really amazing! I'm glad that your doc is doing progesterone.









*Barose and Xak* - Both of your charts look awesome!









Welcome *Youthpastormama* - this is a great place for support and advice.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I say test Monday at 4am and post right afterwards, just to give the rest of us something exciting to look forward to when we wake up!









OMG! You have me rolling with that one! He he he...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome to our little corner of the internet, hopefully your stay with 'us' is short... well, hopefully all of our stays are short...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I called the RE the minute the office opened, and he ordered progesterone and HCG tests.

Progesterone is 9, HCG is 16, at 10DPO. I think the HCG is good, but the prog is low, so he prescribed suppositories. I am SO glad he is taking the low progesterone seriously! As I'm sure I mentioned here before my old (now fired) doc refused to prescribe prog when my level 11 @ 14 DPO last time.

He also thinks there is a blood flow problem and wants me to take a baby aspirin, and wants me to consider heparin. Anybody have any info on heparin?

Woo hoo getting the care you need! Sorry, I don't know anything about heparin really.... just that it keeps your blood from clotting - but you could check out this link: http://www.mommyguide.com/print.php?sid=176


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome!!







You're in a great place here, though it's always sad that it needs to be here, I'm so glad to have been a part of it.


----------



## politys

Hi all,

I'm just checking in after a busy day, and what do I find?

A PREGNANT HANNY!!!! WOW! Congratulations, mama! Excellent news.







:







:







:







:




































:





















:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hanny-- CONGRATS!!!!!







:







:







:




























:-

Lots and lots of sticky







to you!

About Heparin- I took it in my third pregnancy, it was (low molecular weight heparin)called lovenox. I took 40 mg 2x a day from 10-30 weeks. I took baby aspirin until 35 weeks and then just increased folic acid(3 mg) and prenatals until delivery day. The worst past is having to stick yourself with a needle 2x a day, but my feeling is, if it helps to get you a beautiful, healthy baby then it is worth it! You can ask me anything about it. Right now, while TTC I am taking garlic instead. I may take baby aspirin once I get a BFP or do lovenox again. It really depends on what my homocysteine level is once I get pg.

Wishing you a H&H 9 months with a goregous babe to love at the end!

FRF-hoping that these are PG signs! Sending lots of BFP







to you!







s Sorry your LO is sick. Not fun to wake up to that!(I hate when this happens, it is usually when I have bought new pillows)

Jen- (B4M) No matter how many living kids we have, this struggle TTC and deliver another healthy living child is HARD! I am totally with you there sister!







s







s







s and









Amydoula, Namastemom, Olerica- Sending healing and love to you! I hope that you feel better soon. This has been one month of illness. Goodbye Feb!

Meredyth- good to "see" you! Hope that you are feeling well and all is good. Take care and







s!

barose, xak, jmo-hoping all of you get BFPs soon! It would be fun to see you all pg together.









Youthpastormama-Welcome! This is the best place to be on MDC after a loss. These women will lift you up like noone else! Take care and hope you stay here is short!!

Me- BD'ed Tues, Thurs AM, and then will tonight and tomorrow night. Will do another OPK tonight before bed.
Hoping for a BFP next month.

Hugs, hope and prayer,
Jen


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome! I'm sorry you are here but the support has been amazing. I'm still waiting for one more AF to try again but joined early b/c I needed the support in my wait.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome to an amazing group of women, youthpastormama! Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I say test Monday at 4am and post right afterwards, just to give the rest of us something exciting to look forward to when we wake up!

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I called the RE the minute the office opened, and he ordered progesterone and HCG tests.
Progesterone is 9, HCG is 16, at 10DPO. I think the HCG is good, but the prog is low, so he prescribed suppositories. I am SO glad he is taking the low progesterone seriously! As I'm sure I mentioned here before my old (now fired) doc refused to prescribe prog when my level 11 @ 14 DPO last time.
He also thinks there is a blood flow problem and wants me to take a baby aspirin, and wants me to consider heparin. Anybody have any info on heparin?

That's awesome your RE is so on top of things. What's making him think you have a blood flow problem? Did you have some kind of test?
Oh, and you got your bfp at 10dpo???!!!!! I'm so testing on Sunday. Maybe.


----------



## i0lanthe

*barose* - I'm not a freecycler but it sounds like a reasonable request to me.
(p.s. your chart continues to look so good!)
*hannybanany* - congrats! sticky dust!
*xakana* - "dog nose" was a good pg indicator for me.
*jmo* - 8am sounds like good enough pee to me (4 hrs
plus not much drinking between to dilute stuff)
*Amydoula, Namaste, Olerica* hope you are better soon!
*Sioko* -







yikes, I would lose all faith in FRER after that.
keep warm (I have family in MO and saw about that storm on the weather channel)
*Youthpastormama* welcome, wishing you a short supportive stay

Sorry for short / typoed personals, I have bandaids/ointment on thumb and
forefinger from crazy dry winter skin self-destructing (going to try liquid Bandaid next
time I'm in theright aisle.) Ishould have thought of it the other daywhen I was
staringat HPTs, ultimately notbuying any, thinking I'lltry the"wait until late" game
(same reason assomeoneelse said (xakana? losttrack)),
and it's easier when there aren;t any in the house.


----------



## countrybound

Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Marelle-







s and







s to you. Best wishes in your move to CA and please update us on what is going on in your life. Please take care and hold tight to your LO!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Sioko

*i0lanthe* I hope your family stays safe and warm too! I hope your fingers feel better soon too!

*countrybound* Wow, good for you! My mom made that hard decision too, and I am forever thankful! Though when I was little I didn't understand the "why" of her choice, but now that I do, she is my hero!







s

*hannybanany* Ooh! I sooo glad this doc is taking things seriously! Yay!!

*youthpastormama* Welcome, and I hope you leave soon!









*jmo* Edge of my seat here...







:







:









Originally Posted by *xakana*
"Me: crampy and grumpy and nursing hurts. I bet that's stupid AF I saw looking for my house! Argh, at least she didn't see me wearing white undies..."








Stay away from those white undies! She'll catch ya every time!
Ooooh, I hope you're preggo!














:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
*xakana* - "dog nose" was a good pg indicator for me.

I should have thought of it the other day when I was
staringat HPTs, ultimately notbuying any, thinking I'll try the "wait until late" game (same reason as someone else said (xakana? lost track)),
and it's easier when there aren;t any in the house.









I called it my "spidey sense" lol. And I did say that, but I wasn't the only one







I may give in this time, though... it's SO hard.

OMG, *Marelle*, I'm so sorry!
*
me*: So you can add fatigue to my list of symptoms. Even though I slept fine last night, I HAD to take a nap today...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 







Stay away from those white undies! She'll catch ya every time!
Ooooh, I hope you're preggo!














:


Thanks!! I'm testing her... if she can miss the white panties, then I think it's a good sign for me


----------



## Parker'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!


Hey Marelle. Good luck to you. I wish the best for you and your little boy!! And I live in Southern California...perhaps we're neighbors now? You can pm me if you want. I'm always looking to meet up with cool mdc mommas!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
...*ChesapeakeBorn* - OK, not it definitely looks like you O'd. And you started the Progesterone.







: !!...

Thanks, heather!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
....I had an adventure last weekend.

I had a 3 pack of FRER waiting for my next few cycles, but when AF stopped way early I tested and got a faint positive that faded after an hour. So I went to the clinic and tested and got a neg. on their Dollar Tree test. So then I waited a day and tested again, and got the same faint positive on the FRER. So I dipped the other FRER and also got the faint positive. There was def. pink in all those lines, but it was inconsistant, like dark pink in some parts of the line and light pink in others. Then they faded away too, leaving only a grey line. SO confusing!!!!







:So I got a digital and tested the next day and got a neg. I was convinced I was NOT preg. Then I had a horrible stomach infection hit and I was terribly ill till now. I went to the hospital and they tested me for pregnancy to see if the terrible pain in my gut was another ectopic (because of my history) and I'm not preg. at all! And I've been getting ready for a friend to visit from out of town so I've not been on the puter for awhile but her flight was canceled and re-scheduled because we're in the beginning of a 2day snow/ice/sleet storm!







:







: Yay.









I've lost my trust in FRER.

I'll try harder to keep up for awhile!









My goodness! So sorry to hear those FRER took you on a rollercoaster ride.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Progesterone is 9, HCG is 16, at 10DPO. I think the HCG is good, but the prog is low, so he prescribed suppositories. I am SO glad he is taking the low progesterone seriously! As I'm sure I mentioned here before my old (now fired) doc refused to prescribe prog when my level 11 @ 14 DPO last time.

He also thinks there is a blood flow problem and wants me to take a baby aspirin, and wants me to consider heparin. Anybody have any info on heparin? ....

So glad to hear that your RE is on top of things. So did you test positive for a blood flow problem? How did he figure that out? (asks me who is worried about the same thing....)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome!!! May your stay be short!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
About Heparin- I took it in my third pregnancy, it was (low molecular weight heparin)called lovenox. I took 40 mg 2x a day from 10-30 weeks. I took baby aspirin until 35 weeks and then just increased folic acid(3 mg) and prenatals until delivery day. The worst past is having to stick yourself with a needle 2x a day, but my feeling is, if it helps to get you a beautiful, healthy baby then it is worth it! You can ask me anything about it. Right now, while TTC I am taking garlic instead. I may take baby aspirin once I get a BFP or do lovenox again. It really depends on what my homocysteine level is once I get pg.

Jen, I forgot - what type of clotting disorder do you have? MTHFR? How many mutations? What were your homocysteine levels? Sorry for all of the questions. I'm a worrier. I have a single mutation on the MTHFR gene, which most people say isn't a problem (apparently 50% of the population has one). My homocysteine levels were 8.3. But I am worried! After all, my DD was growth restricted with an abnormally small placenta and I lost two other pregnancies.... Hmmm....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!

Oh, Marelle. It was wonderful getting to know you and we wish you all the best. I'm sorry for what you have gone through but you are one strong mama! Good for you for taking action! And thank you for stopping in to update us. Many







s.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa,

I do have MTHFR, 2 mutations, so I can have high homocysteine level. My level is 5.15 so it is low. The higher your homocysteine is, the stickier your blood is so your clotting risk is greater.

Have you ever been tested for any other clotting issues?
Antiphospholipid antibodies or Anticardiolipin antibodies?
These can also give you issues with clotting.

To bring down a higher homocysteine level, you need to take 4 mg folic acid, and higher dose of B6 and B12. You could take a B complex as well. Two months after you start, you have your homocysteine checked again, if it is still high, they will increase your B6, B12 and folic acid and then check again in another 2 months.

Best wishes to you. Some people also take garlic to help with clotting issues. This is what I am doing for now but I am also waiting for some more blood work to come back.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!


Best of luck!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I'm now ready to join this thread. Dh and I have been talking about it, and we're ready. I'm excited, but I'm REALLY nervous, too. We'll see what happens...

Welcome! I'm sorry you have to be here, but glad you found us. This is a wonderful group of ladies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
That's awesome your RE is so on top of things. What's making him think you have a blood flow problem? Did you have some kind of test?
Oh, and you got your bfp at 10dpo???!!!!! I'm so testing on Sunday. Maybe.

Yep, BFP at 10 DPO









RE thinks there's a blood flow problem because there was edema of DDs umbilical cord, and couple MTHFR problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!

Oh Marelle,







I am so glad you are happy! Many good thoughts during this rough time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hanny-- CONGRATS!!!!!







:







:







:




























:-

Lots and lots of sticky







to you!

About Heparin- I took it in my third pregnancy, it was (low molecular weight heparin)called lovenox. I took 40 mg 2x a day from 10-30 weeks. I took baby aspirin until 35 weeks and then just increased folic acid(3 mg) and prenatals until delivery day. The worst past is having to stick yourself with a needle 2x a day, but my feeling is, if it helps to get you a beautiful, healthy baby then it is worth it! You can ask me anything about it. Right now, while TTC I am taking garlic instead. I may take baby aspirin once I get a BFP or do lovenox again. It really depends on what my homocysteine level is once I get pg.

Wishing you a H&H 9 months with a goregous babe to love at the end!


I really need to do some reading about this stuff. The RE is also having me take more folic acid because of a MTHFR mutation (is that right? mutation?). I would love love love to ask you more about it, but right now I don't know enough about it to know what to ask









It's pouring here, so we're off to the play area at the mall. Later!


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh, Marelle, I'm sorry! I was wondering why we hadn't been hearing from you. I hope that Cali is wonderful for you and your boy.

*youthpastormama* Welcome! I hope your stay is short!

*Me* Josh's_girl please move me to *waiting to know*, I'm about 3 dpo. Let the waiting begin


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Chesa,

I do have MTHFR, 2 mutations, so I can have high homocysteine level. My level is 5.15 so it is low. The higher your homocysteine is, the stickier your blood is so your clotting risk is greater.

Have you ever been tested for any other clotting issues?
Antiphospholipid antibodies or Anticardiolipin antibodies?
These can also give you issues with clotting.

To bring down a higher homocysteine level, you need to take 4 mg folic acid, and higher dose of B6 and B12. You could take a B complex as well. Two months after you start, you have your homocysteine checked again, if it is still high, they will increase your B6, B12 and folic acid and then check again in another 2 months.

Best wishes to you. Some people also take garlic to help with clotting issues. This is what I am doing for now but I am also waiting for some more blood work to come back.

Take care!
Jen


Thank you for all the information, Jen!!

This cycle, I did start taking a B50 complex in addition to my prenatal, just in case for both luteal phase issues and MTHFR. I was tested for other clotting issues, including APA and all cardiolipins. Normal. Interestingly, my anti-thrombin antibodies were actually high, implying a thin quality to my blood (well, for the moment the test was taken at least). Thrombin time was 17 on a scale of 16-23. So I guess everything is okay.

Sorry about my moment of panic. I have researched so much stuff that sometimes I can't keep it all straight!


----------



## apmama2myboo

marelle, please take good care of yourself. it sounds to me like you're doing that already. I'm happy to hear you got out of that situation because it is one that NOBODY deserves to be in. I've been there myself a couple of times, not a good place to be. May you find peace and happiness and a fresh start in Cali.


----------



## Julia Rose

I have scheduled a second appt. with the RE, but she wanted me to have dx tests done first. So I had the CD 2 bloodwork (normal) and the HSG (normal), and now DH has to have his sperm tested (although we've conceived 3 times so I'm thinking his sperm is probably normal). The problem is that we're serious Catholics, and DH won't go spank the monkey with a copy of Cosmo in a bathroom stall. So I picked up the "serious Catholic/ultra-Orthodox Jewish" sperm collection kit from the RE's office, which is a perforated condom (so you're not interfering with conception should it be the right time) that you use while BD, and then put into a sterile container and bring to the RE. The problem is that you have to get that dang sperm sample w/in an hour of taking it to the RE, whose sperm analysis hours are 9:30 AM - 12:30 PM. How does one do that exactly with a two-year-old who wakes up at 6:30 and a DH who usually leaves for work at 7:30? Aaargh!







:


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Just wanted to stop in and say hello and goodbye. I love you all so much and am so happy for the newly pregnant and soon to be pregnant. I'm spreading lots of babydust to everyone!

Unfortunatly for me, I filed for divorce two days ago. Packed a suitcase for me and Kaden a little over a week ago and left my abusive controlling husband in Idaho and set out for Cali to live with my bestfriend and her baby Mia. He didn't get abusive until December, a little while after I had the MC's, I'm glad I wasn't pregnant now, I don't think I could/would have left if I was.

In better news, I started school already and am on my way to receiving a BA in Health Admin. I'm totally excited to be focusing on me, and having the freedom to go to school. I'm happy.

Good luck to you all. I'll stop in from time to time to say hello!









Wishing you the best of luck in CA. I have been in an abusive relationship before and leaving was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
The problem is that you have to get that dang sperm sample w/in an hour of taking it to the RE, whose sperm analysis hours are 9:30 AM - 12:30 PM. How does one do that exactly with a two-year-old who wakes up at 6:30 and a DH who usually leaves for work at 7:30? Aaargh!







:

Maybe on his day off, plop her down in front of a video or something equally distracting (if you're anti-video like me, it still might be worth it for the sample) and run back and dtd?

*Me*--As I was temping this morning, I had this horrid feeling my temp would be down. Thankfully, I was very wrong--it was up a whole degree ^_^ If I hadn't been SO desperate to pee, I might have given in and tested. Ha! My tired, super full bladder has kept me going yet another day in the dark... But I know I'm not making it to leap day. I'm going to test on Sunday. Dh is annoyed, but can't argue my logic that I'll know either way if AF doesn't show, though he tried (his attempt was "It was so upsetting last time..." so it was weak, there was no way I wouldn't have known). I do feel bad for him and I'm considering not telling him the results... I won't tell him if it's a BFN, I'll just wait until AF comes and tell him when that starts. I guess I could wait a week to tell him about a BFP, but that's not really fair on me if I do lose the baby, not having any support from him... Yeah, he's along for the ride. I wish I could protect him, though...


----------



## jmo

Marelle, thanks for updating us! I hope everything goes well for you in Cali. You're such a strong woman to make a brave decision like that. Best of luck...sounds like you're doing wonderful already!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
and now DH has to have his sperm tested (although we've conceived 3 times so I'm thinking his sperm is probably normal). The problem is that we're serious Catholics, and DH won't go spank the monkey with a copy of Cosmo in a bathroom stall. So I picked up the "serious Catholic/ultra-Orthodox Jewish" sperm collection kit from the RE's office, which is a perforated condom (so you're not interfering with conception should it be the right time) that you use while BD, and then put into a sterile container and bring to the RE. The problem is that you have to get that dang sperm sample w/in an hour of taking it to the RE, whose sperm analysis hours are 9:30 AM - 12:30 PM. How does one do that exactly with a two-year-old who wakes up at 6:30 and a DH who usually leaves for work at 7:30? Aaargh!







:

Oy, that's a tough one! So you'd need to dtd by 8:30am...can dh go in to work a little late? I second the video for your toddler. We're not big on tv either, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, yk? Or maybe dh could come home for an early lunch? Good luck. (fwiw, I think you're probably right that the chances of it being a sperm issue after conceiving 3 times is pretty low).


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Oy, that's a tough one! So you'd need to dtd by 8:30am...can dh go in to work a little late? I second the video for your toddler. We're not big on tv either, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, yk? Or maybe dh could come home for an early lunch? Good luck. (fwiw, I think you're probably right that the chances of it being a sperm issue after conceiving 3 times is pretty low).

Thanks for the video ideas. That makes sense. It will take a little advance planning . . . so much for spontaneity . . .


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *youthpastormama*!

*countrybound* - I'm so glad you're happy and have a good friend to stay with. Good for you for doing what you had to to keep you and Kaden safe. Best of luck with school!

*Julia Rose* - Can I ask a question? I can't remember if you chart or not, but if you're not showing signs of impending ovulation, wouldn't it be OK for DH to do a regular deposit for the SA? Not sure what the rules are around this... If not, I think DH coming home for lunch is your best bet. Maybe your LO will even nap during that time?

*xakana* - Yea for high temps! On the trying to wait to test... I just try to 1. ignore it and 2. Rate my chances of a positive... if I think I've got *definite* signs, I'll test. If my period is late, I'd test. If my pee is not dark yellow, I don't test (that's saved me a couple of days) since there's not point if it's not concentrated enough. Basically I just try to talk myself out of it ever day. One day at a time!


----------



## Carley

*hugs* countrybound








to all you preggers!

Last night I thought I had menstrual cramps! I was SO excited I could hardly sleep. I never, ever thought I would be so happy to be all crampy & uncomfortable.

I don't know what it was, but it's over. Nothing!

I used to have the most horrible periods ever & now I'm ready to do anything just to get one!

Ovulate body! Just ovulate!


----------



## barose

*Carley* - I hope she shows up soon!

*Countrybound -* *I so glad you're able to get out of that situation. I had to do the exact same thing several years ago. What part of CA are you going to?







*

*Xakana* - beautiful chart! Good luck with testing Sunday









*Sioko* - I hope those are positive signs for you!

*Me:* I decided to wear head-to-toe black today so I guess AF wont show up!







I was going to test tomorrow, but it's supposed to be raining through the entire weekend and its nothing like a BFN during the rain. Actually, it not so great in good weather either.

I'm at 14 dpo and wonder if the B-complex I started taken is lengthening my LP .

Today's temps were 99.1 and I woke up in a hot sweat though I went to bed feeling a little cold. I was wearing cotton PJ's, socks and a small sweater. The heat was NOT on. I wonder how much what I wear effects my temps though I was expecting to see a serious pre AF drop.


----------



## barose

*DP*


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Chesa,

I do have MTHFR, 2 mutations, so I can have high homocysteine level. My level is 5.15 so it is low. The higher your homocysteine is, the stickier your blood is so your clotting risk is greater.

Have you ever been tested for any other clotting issues?
Antiphospholipid antibodies or Anticardiolipin antibodies?
These can also give you issues with clotting.

To bring down a higher homocysteine level, you need to take 4 mg folic acid, and higher dose of B6 and B12. You could take a B complex as well. Two months after you start, you have your homocysteine checked again, if it is still high, they will increase your B6, B12 and folic acid and then check again in another 2 months.

Best wishes to you. Some people also take garlic to help with clotting issues. This is what I am doing for now but I am also waiting for some more blood work to come back.

Take care!
Jen

I know this was directed to Chesa, but this is some really helpful information! Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I have scheduled a second appt. with the RE, but she wanted me to have dx tests done first. So I had the CD 2 bloodwork (normal) and the HSG (normal), and now DH has to have his sperm tested (although we've conceived 3 times so I'm thinking his sperm is probably normal). The problem is that we're serious Catholics, and DH won't go spank the monkey with a copy of Cosmo in a bathroom stall. So I picked up the "serious Catholic/ultra-Orthodox Jewish" sperm collection kit from the RE's office, which is a perforated condom (so you're not interfering with conception should it be the right time) that you use while BD, and then put into a sterile container and bring to the RE. The problem is that you have to get that dang sperm sample w/in an hour of taking it to the RE, whose sperm analysis hours are 9:30 AM - 12:30 PM. How does one do that exactly with a two-year-old who wakes up at 6:30 and a DH who usually leaves for work at 7:30? Aaargh!







:

What a pain! I think a video for DS is the way to go.

*xak* yay for your temp staying up!








: for you and *Barose*!


----------



## skybluepink02

Is anyone else getting using an ovacue or a cue II? My sis gave me hers to TTC, since my temps are so low and it's difficult to track accurately. I have not set it up yet, but it seems like a good thing. Plus I can use it for NFP later.


----------



## chel

*CB* sorry to hear things ending like that. Hope great things happen in CA.

I so agree with the video for dc. We use to call the Barney tape our "s e x" tape as that's what we would put in for dd, when we dtd!
It even got to a point where dd would ask us to "go talk" so she could watch a video. (this was the only time she could watch TV as a toddler)

*Julia* could your Dh tell work he has a Dr appt

dd just called from school sick


----------



## chel

well dd is vegging out to Disney. She said she wanted some icecream, but asked to rest a bit before going out, now that's sick









OK, I need more help with my cycle. I think I just had an 18 day cycle. Like this has never happed before. 5w was the closest thing to normal I ever got, ever!
For the most of this cycle I've been having some light red spotting. Very unusual for me before m/c, and even after my m/c I'd only had brown spotting (which seems, from googling, to be semi-normal and just old blood being flushed out by CM)

Well today it got so heavy I leaked through my think yoga pants! This is no fun


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Oy, that's a tough one! So you'd need to dtd by 8:30am...can dh go in to work a little late? I second the video for your toddler. We're not big on tv either, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, yk? Or maybe dh could come home for an early lunch? Good luck. (fwiw, I think you're probably right that the chances of it being a sperm issue after conceiving 3 times is pretty low).

Thanks for the video ideas. That makes sense. It will take a little advance planning . . . so much for spontaneity . . .


----------



## heatherh

*chel* - It doesn't look like you O'd in the cycle starting Feb 4th. What's up with that? Maybe being sick threw you off?


----------



## jmo

*Carley*, hope af arrives for you soon!

*chel*, I think heather might be right about not Oing on your last cycle. All those up and downs make it look a bit anovulatory. 18 days is super short, though. Hopefully being sick just threw you off.

So the OB's nurse just called back w/ my prog test results. At 6dpo my prog level was 15.1. Not low at all!!!! I'm thinking I don't have lpd. Does anyone know of a good chart somewhere that gives normal prog levels for luteal phase and early pg?


----------



## ScootchsMom

Hi again all









Question for the whole group - after your loss, how long was it before your first AF? I miscarried early, 5 weeks, nothing traumatic, no infection except a UTI, no d&C, levels went back down, etc. I just don't know when to expect the witch and its frustrating the heck out of me. If all was normal, she should have been here three days ago and she's not. I've had some tiny spotting of really old blood, a couple of times a day, but its mixed with CM and only there maybe twice a day. No AF symptoms, no cramping, nada. I even wore white underwear today hoping she'd take me up on the invite, lol.

I'm going to start temping next cycle so I can figure out what is going on better. Where can I get a good thermometer cheap?

Liz


----------



## skybluepink02

I got AF 6 days later than I normally would have. I got it at day 34 when I normally have a 28 day cycle. I had a 5.5 week miscarriage.


----------



## jmo

Liz - after my last (10 wk) m/c, I had a 35 day cycle. For bbt's check Target or Walmart. I got mine at one of those places (can't recall) for $8 or so.


----------



## joshs_girl

mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

Oh what horrible news. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So the OB's nurse just called back w/ my prog test results. At 6dpo my prog level was 15.1. Not low at all!!!! I'm thinking I don't have lpd. Does anyone know of a good chart somewhere that gives normal prog levels for luteal phase and early pg?

Wow, that's a great number! Here's a chart I like http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Hi again all









Question for the whole group - after your loss, how long was it before your first AF? I miscarried early, 5 weeks, nothing traumatic, no infection except a UTI, no d&C, levels went back down, etc. I just don't know when to expect the witch and its frustrating the heck out of me. If all was normal, she should have been here three days ago and she's not. I've had some tiny spotting of really old blood, a couple of times a day, but its mixed with CM and only there maybe twice a day. No AF symptoms, no cramping, nada. I even wore white underwear today hoping she'd take me up on the invite, lol.

I'm going to start temping next cycle so I can figure out what is going on better. Where can I get a good thermometer cheap?

Liz

My AF arrived on schedule after I m/cd. Not 100% sure where to get a thermometer, but I have heard that Target/CVS/Walgreen's has them for pretty cheap. Just make sure it's a BBT thermometer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

Oh no







: Many prayers for Kimberly and her family.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

Kati-Thanks for letting us know. I am so sorry. I hope that Kimberly knows how much we all think of her and how sad we are for her and her family.

Take care,
Jen


----------



## heatherh

*jmo* - Yippee for good progesterone #s!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kati-Thanks for letting us know. I am so sorry. I hope that Kimberly knows how much we all think of her and how sad we are for her and her family.

Yes, that says it perfectly.


----------



## jmo

Thanks for sharing that news, kati. That just makes me so sad and angry. How devastating. Poor mama. Many, many hugs and kind thoughts to kimberly and her family.

Thanks for the chart, hanny!
So, I'm the biggest caver ever and I tested today.







:10dpo (or maybe only 8dpo). Wayyyy too early, I know. Of course, bfn.....well, I kinda sorta thought I saw the faintest of a faint line but dh says no way, no line at all.







I'm totally fine about it. That FRER was just calling to me (screaming, actually!). But now it's gone and I will not test until Sunday atleast (12 dpo) as I only have $store tests left. I've got this weird sort of dull ache in my cervix/uterus(?) area. I've been pg 3 times and never felt that so not sure if it's a pg sign or what.


----------



## xakana

*Chel*--either you O'd super early or yeah, that was anovulatory. It could easily have been a glitch--that happens and if it only happens once, it's not likely anything to worry about.
*
Katherine*... thank you for sharing that news. I'm so, so, so very sorry for Kimberly.

Sorry about the too-early test, *jmo*! Good luck on Sunday! As for the pain, you're prime for implantation, could be implantation cramping.

*Me*--So, first, I've felt like crap all day--nauseas, exhausted, sensitive to smells and the thought of food, crampy and dizzy. I've still had a pretty good day, except... I had a really upsetting moment that really bothered me--I was in agony from being constipated, (sorry, TMI) but some coffee worked like a charm to fix it, but after, I must have had some gas or something, because it felt like fluttering--like when you feel the baby move in the first few months that you can actually feel something. That's where I would be in my pregnancy from my miscarriage. It felt so much like that that I had to press all over my stomach to make sure I really was just fat, but I know I am. I was there. But it really upset me and... yeah.

Anyway, after the fiasco shopping where I almost fell several times from the fatigue and dizziness, I've decided I'm going to test in the morning. Also, I saw a friend I haven't seen in a while and she asked if I was pregnant and I said I wouldn't know until tomorrow (when I meant Sunday, but I think that's a subconscious sign that I can't wait any longer) and anyway... we got home and when I was in the bathroom, I heard a parrot cry out in pain. I knew which one (I recognise all their voices) but I wasn't certain because she and the quaker can imitate each other pretty well and we spent a good 20 minutes desperately searching because we couldn't find her.

I can't explain how much this parrot means to me in less than a half dozen paragraphs, but... just know she's like a child to me and the thought that something had happened to her... she's only 5 (expected life span is 25-35 years) and... I'm just intensely glad I found her. She was SO terrified, she was trapped in a corner (when we left, we forgot to leave a light on and I guess the dark scared her into flying into the other room--our parrots, except our Grey, are open-cage) and it took me a few minutes of intense cuddling (her species, red-bellied parrots, love being cuddled--need it, in fact, like toddlers... they're very much like toddlers in fact, right up to their vocalbulary capacity) to calm her down and make things better for her. It was really upsetting and now I really need that BFP tomorrow, but I can't wait anymore. I can't do it. I'm barely going to be able to sleep tonight as it is.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

Oh, no. No, no, no, no, no. This isn't happening to her! Why is this happening to her? What could have gone wrong? This isn't fair. My heart is breaking for her and her family. I just don't understand.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
....*Me*--So, first, I've felt like crap all day--nauseas, exhausted, sensitive to smells and the thought of food, crampy and dizzy. I've still had a pretty good day, except... I had a really upsetting moment that really bothered me--I was in agony from being constipated, (sorry, TMI) but some coffee worked like a charm to fix it, but after, I must have had some gas or something, because it felt like fluttering--like when you feel the baby move in the first few months that you can actually feel something. That's where I would be in my pregnancy from my miscarriage. It felt so much like that that I had to press all over my stomach to make sure I really was just fat, but I know I am. I was there. But it really upset me and... yeah.

Anyway, after the fiasco shopping where I almost fell several times from the fatigue and dizziness, I've decided I'm going to test in the morning. Also, I saw a friend I haven't seen in a while and she asked if I was pregnant and I said I wouldn't know until tomorrow (when I meant Sunday, but I think that's a subconscious sign that I can't wait any longer) and anyway... we got home and when I was in the bathroom, I heard a parrot cry out in pain. I knew which one (I recognise all their voices) but I wasn't certain because she and the quaker can imitate each other pretty well and we spent a good 20 minutes desperately searching because we couldn't find her.

I can't explain how much this parrot means to me in less than a half dozen paragraphs, but... just know she's like a child to me and the thought that something had happened to her... she's only 5 (expected life span is 25-35 years) and... I'm just intensely glad I found her. She was SO terrified, she was trapped in a corner (when we left, we forgot to leave a light on and I guess the dark scared her into flying into the other room--our parrots, except our Grey, are open-cage) and it took me a few minutes of intense cuddling (her species, red-bellied parrots, love being cuddled--need it, in fact, like toddlers... they're very much like toddlers in fact, right up to their vocalbulary capacity) to calm her down and make things better for her. It was really upsetting and now I really need that BFP tomorrow, but I can't wait anymore. I can't do it. I'm barely going to be able to sleep tonight as it is.

*Xak*: I'm so sorry to hear about your parrot. They have such strong personalities - I can completely understand your attachment. Have you seen the documentary "The Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill"? A must see.

Those symptoms are soooo promising! Oh, and that bubbley feeling? TOTALLY had that with my pregnancies!







:


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati


----------



## ScootchsMom

Woke this morning to pink heavy spotting, so AF is on her way. I'm actually happy to see her for once, lol.

I'll be heading to Target to check out thermometers today too.

Liz


----------



## Olerica

*xakana:* Yea for temps being up! I hope your parrot is ok and that things this morning went ok too.









*Barose:* I'm being hopeful for you too!

*skybluepink:* I don't know what an ovacue or a cue II is. I'll have to go google...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I so agree with the video for dc. We use to call the Barney tape our "s e x" tape as that's what we would put in for dd, when we dtd!
It even got to a point where dd would ask us to "go talk" so she could watch a video. (this was the only time she could watch TV as a toddler)

I found that so helpful! I'll keep it in my repitoire for someday. Hope your daughter feels better soon and sorry about AF!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Hi again all









Question for the whole group - after your loss, how long was it before your first AF? I miscarried early, 5 weeks, nothing traumatic, no infection except a UTI, no d&C, levels went back down, etc. I just don't know when to expect the witch and its frustrating the heck out of me. If all was normal, she should have been here three days ago and she's not. I've had some tiny spotting of really old blood, a couple of times a day, but its mixed with CM and only there maybe twice a day. No AF symptoms, no cramping, nada. I even wore white underwear today hoping she'd take me up on the invite, lol.

I'm going to start temping next cycle so I can figure out what is going on better. Where can I get a good thermometer cheap?

Liz

I got my first AF at CD 35 - which I think is/was normal for me. Spotting for awhile is a little disconcerting..glad that AF finally showed for you. I got my BBT thermometer at CVS. It had a flexible tip which helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

Thank you so much for letting us know. How absolutely unfair and difficult to have to go through again. Kimberly and her family will be in our prayers.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

I just don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry.


----------



## namaste_mom

Kimberly - I don't know what to say either. Nothing will make you feel better. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Hi again all









Question for the whole group - after your loss, how long was it before your first AF? I miscarried early, 5 weeks, nothing traumatic, no infection except a UTI, no d&C, levels went back down, etc. I just don't know when to expect the witch and its frustrating the heck out of me. If all was normal, she should have been here three days ago and she's not. I've had some tiny spotting of really old blood, a couple of times a day, but its mixed with CM and only there maybe twice a day. No AF symptoms, no cramping, nada. I even wore white underwear today hoping she'd take me up on the invite, lol.

I'm going to start temping next cycle so I can figure out what is going on better. Where can I get a good thermometer cheap?

Liz

I got mine 5.5 weeks after my D&C.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

OH what terrible news. Please if you talk with her, let her know I am thinking of her.


----------



## hannybanany

xak, did you test?

Got some blood work done this morning, and the doc called me with the numbers.

Thursday (10DPO)
progesterone: 9
hcg:16

Saturday (12DPO)
pro: 27.79
hcg: 66

So, with the suppositories my progesterone is on target (he likes to see 25), and hcg quadrupled. I'm praying the results are just as good on Monday







:


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamas,

i am sorry to bring this news, but kimberly (labortrials) lost her baby today. she went in for an u/s due to some light bleeding and they found her baby just measuring at 6w5d with no heartbeat.

please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers. she won't be on mdc for a while, but said if anyone wants, they can email her at labortrials at gmail dot com

kati

That is horrible. I am so sorry to hear of this. I am lost for words. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## xakana

I tested.


----------



## jmo

*Liz* YAY for af!!!

*xak*, glad your parrot is okay! I am going to be totally shocked if you're not pg. All these symptoms! So you're testing on Sun? I think I'm goign to test then too.







:
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Got some blood work done this morning, and the doc called me with the numbers.
Thursday (10DPO)
progesterone: 9
hcg:16
Saturday (12DPO)
pro: 27.79
hcg: 66
So, with the suppositories my progesterone is on target (he likes to see 25), and hcg quadrupled. I'm praying the results are just as good on Monday







:

Awesome #'s, hanny!!!







:


----------



## jmo

It's supposed to be a + in the first window, right? You're pg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I tested.

I can see it! congrats!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I tested.









:







: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
It's supposed to be a + in the first window, right? You're pg!!!!!!!!!

You see a definite + then? That's what I saw at 3 minutes (the picture was taken at 5 minutes), it said you could read it at 2 minutes and I'm pretty sure it looked just like that at 2 minutes, but I was so nervous... it said anything before 10 minutes... and 87% accurate for -1 day before period (where I am)... and I compared it to my last BFP and they look identical except for the color (that one was pink... and just a line, not a +)... Lilly's was just so clear, although it WAS like 4 weeks further along than this one...

I'm being cautious about it. The test expires this month and it's so faint... I know I'll know for sure tomorrow, but I wanted some opinions to see if you saw it as well, but didn't want to influence everyone (the contrast pictures were to show where I was seeing the line, other than increasing contrast and saturation, as listed, I did nothing to them...)


----------



## jmo

oh, dude, totally see it!!!! Now here is the proper congrats:







:





















:














::c arrot














:




























:



































:


----------



## meredyth0315

*Xak* Umm you can totally see the line!!! Congrats mama!!!!!








:







:














:







:


----------



## xakana

I'm waiting to tell DH. You gals and the ones on my TTC list are the only ones I'm telling so far. I feel bad that I can't tell DH first like I always have, but... he doesn't want to know until it's for sure, I know that, so I'm going to wait until at least the middle of tomorrow...

Which is VERY hard for me, I am not good at sitting on things... I just hope it wasn't a false positive







:


----------



## fallriverfox

I'm seeing it! Congratulations Xak!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I tested.

Wa hoo!!!
























































:bgbou nce















:







:







:







:







:








































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
xak, did you test?

Got some blood work done this morning, and the doc called me with the numbers.

Thursday (10DPO)
progesterone: 9
hcg:16

Saturday (12DPO)
pro: 27.79
hcg: 66

So, with the suppositories my progesterone is on target (he likes to see 25), and hcg quadrupled. I'm praying the results are just as good on Monday







:

Oh my goodness - those are lovely numbers!

*Me:* Well, I'm over what ever illness was going on. I never really got sick (I guess) but I was not well either. Anyway, I stayed home from work on Thursday... and DH went out and bought me TCOYF the 10th anniversary edition. Not only was that really sweet, but really helpful. I've learned so much already, and I'm only on page 40.

Anyway, I'm no longer stressing about my cycle timing. I'm going to continue with vitex because I think that it's a good thing, but I know I'm ovulating and I have good CM. Why is fertility awareness not taught straight out to young women? So wrong.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

No time for a long post... gotta run, but I just hopped on to see if Xak tested and....

WAHOOOOOOO!!!! YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!







:







:







:







:







::jump ers:







:


----------



## Bella Catalina

I am de-lurking to say Congrats again to hanny and to xakana as well!

I also got a







and I am mostly terrified!

Kimberly, I am so, so very sorry.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
I am de-lurking to say Congrats again to hanny and to xakana as well!

I also got a







and I am mostly terrified!

Kimberly, I am so, so very sorry.









Congrats!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
I also got a







and I am mostly terrified!

CONGRATULATIONS!!




























:










































:







:







:


----------



## i0lanthe

I am so sorry for Kimberly's loss.









Xakana - that looks + to me, congrats! I didn't know some birds are like feathery toddlers, how sweet (I'm glad you found & settled down your lost one.)

Bella Catalina congrats to you too!

hannybanany glad to hear the numbers are good, yay!

Scootchsmom glad to hear AF is on the way (it's no fun when she won't cooperate I know.)


----------



## chel

Congrats Bella and Xakana!


----------



## kgrands

I'm so sad to hear about kimberly. No one deserves this.

Xak - I totally see it! Congrats mama. Your a strong woman if you can keep it from DH. I can't keep a secret to save my life!

Bella - Congrats! It nice to see so many with BFP!

Hanny - Awesome numbers. Good luck on Monday.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Xak - I totally see it! Congrats mama. Your a strong woman if you can keep it from DH. I can't keep a secret to save my life!

I was writhing in my seat when he called to talk to me from work. It's SO hard not to say anything!!


----------



## jmo

Congrats, *Brooke*!







:







:







:





















:


----------



## jmo

oh, and *xak*, I am going to be in complete awe of you if you can make it through the whole night without spilling to dh!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Congrats to all the BFPs!

Liz


----------



## heatherh

Woohoo, *xakana* and *Bella Catalina*!!!























Yeah, *Olerica*, TCOYF should be a gift for every preteen girl, I think. WTH didn't my mom tell me about it *years* ago!? Knowledge is power!


----------



## xakana

Well, the fact that he came home and took a nap helped. I still haven't spilled... though I'm still nervous as all anything that AF's on her way. I'm starting to cramp and of course, wondering if I'm seeing color every time I go pee. I know, I know, I'll know in just 12 hours and I can get another test and test again to reassure myself further...







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Xak - here's just one for now







: more tomorrow









there is actually a teen version of TCOYF - Cycle Savvy


----------



## fallriverfox

Congratulations Bella!









































































and for me:

Dear boobs,
I am only 4dpo. It is way way way to early for you to be itchy and sore. Stop toying with me.

Love,
Me

P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Congratulations Bella!









































































and for me:

Dear boobs,
I am only 4dpo. It is way way way to early for you to be itchy and sore. Stop toying with me.

Love,
Me

P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.

Foxy, you are a riot lady!!! I'm dying here









*Bella* Congrats mama!!!! Stick baby stick!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Yeah, *Olerica*, TCOYF should be a gift for every preteen girl, I think. WTH didn't my mom tell me about it *years* ago!? Knowledge is power!

I so agree with this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Well, the fact that he came home and took a nap helped. I still haven't spilled... though I'm still nervous as all anything that AF's on her way. I'm starting to cramp and of course, wondering if I'm seeing color every time I go pee. I know, I know, I'll know in just 12 hours and I can get another test and test again to reassure myself further...







:

Your secret keeping abilities are amazing! I'd never be able to do it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
and for me:

Dear boobs,
I am only 4dpo. It is way way way to early for you to be itchy and sore. Stop toying with me.

Love,
Me

P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Dear boobs,
I am only 4dpo. It is way way way to early for you to be itchy and sore. Stop toying with me.
Love,
Me
P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.































oh, foxy, I am laughing so hard I almost peed. thanks for that!


----------



## momoftworedheads

*Xakana and Bella Catina-

CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months.*































































































FRF- Cannot stop laughing. That is a RIOT! I think we are cycle buddies so I'll wait the 2WW with ya!

Kati- I wish you lots and lots of Love this week!







s

Love and prayers for all,
Jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.

ROFL!!

I haven't said anything yet, though DH is already treating me like I'm pregnant, so he probably already knows (he's always been able to tell right away) but I had a really, really scary experience tonight. I thought these people were profiling Lilly to snatch. If they were, I think they were looking for a boy from their line of questions, but if you can read it, the story's here. They might have been perfectly innocent people admiring my toddler, but that is not what every instinct in me was screaming--and I've NEVER felt like that before, from the hundreds of people who've come to admire her, including all those who've asked to hold her. Oh, here comes DH, gotta go!


----------



## xakana

Look at that, top of the page!! w00t!








:







:






















:







:







:







:







:







:
















































































































:









...the bananas are frozen... WTH? Well, may they dance again one day!! Oh, and no sign of the witch... I'm going to buy some more tests tomorrow...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
ROFL!!

I haven't said anything yet, though DH is already treating me like I'm pregnant, so he probably already knows (he's always been able to tell right away) but I had a really, really scary experience tonight. I thought these people were profiling Lilly to snatch. If they were, I think they were looking for a boy from their line of questions, but if you can read it, the story's here. They might have been perfectly innocent people admiring my toddler, but that is not what every instinct in me was screaming--and I've NEVER felt like that before, from the hundreds of people who've come to admire her, including all those who've asked to hold her. Oh, here comes DH, gotta go!

I just read your story. That is SO scary! I'm so glad you are alright.


----------



## Olerica

Yea for you *Bella*!







:







:







:







:







::jump ers:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Dear boobs,
I am only 4dpo. It is way way way to early for you to be itchy and sore. Stop toying with me.

Love,
Me

P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.

OMG! That is too funny!!

Xaks: Awesome!







for you (cause I know you want the nice 'bright' double lines.)


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:

fallriverfox

P.S. DH says you look hot in that shirt.








Too funny!

*xakana -* That is too creepy, I would have ran. Sending positive vibes your way.

Toddlers are so funny. I was showing DD pics from my baby shower when I was pg with her. This is how the conversation went:

DD "Where is me?"
Me "You're in my belly. See how big it was?"
DD in total shock "You EAT ME?!!??"
Me "No, no, you grew in my belly!"
DD "Daddy get me out?
Me "No, honey, the doctor got you out."
DD "Oh, ok."

Then this morning, DD was eating a fortune cookie left over from dinner the other night and she pulls out the paper and asks me to read it to her. So I read it, it was something about friendship, and DD replies "No mommy, it say you have nother baby." I totally was shocked and said "What honey?" and she repeated "It say you have nother baby." I asked her if she wants Mommy and Daddy to have another baby and she just said "YES" and starts jumping up and down, lol.

So I told DP about it, and when he gets back from PA this week I'm going to suggest we start TTC this month. I'm taking DD's conversation as a sign that she needs a baby brother or sister.

Liz


----------



## hazeleyes

Congratulations hannybanany, xakana, and Bella Catalina!!!


----------



## hazeleyes

Ok... O date changed yesterday from CD 11 to CD 21... Which makes me 8 DPO today. Wierd. AF SHOULD arrive today, but I know that MC's can cause wacky and long cycles afterward. I have no symptoms either way. I've been testing with HPT's everyday and getting BFN's. My temp has been stuck at 98.3 all week. Weird. What do you think?

*xakana...* That is so scary. I am so sorry you had to go through that. (((Hugs)))

*Liz...* Your DD is so cute. My DS has been running around all day yesterday with a balloon or doll under his shirt and giving birth to it as his baby. He keeps telling me I have a baby in my belly.


----------



## xakana

*Liz*--that story was so cute!!

*Me*: Spotting, pretty clear AF signs... guess the test was bad. I'm glad I didn't tell DH. I may buy another test again today to see if I just had a (excuse the term) 'chemical pregnancy' or if it was just a bad test. %^&@, I was sure this time. *shoves junk food in face and sulks away*


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Spotting, pretty clear AF signs... guess the test was bad. I'm glad I didn't tell DH. I may buy another test again today to see if I just had a (excuse the term) 'chemical pregnancy' or if it was just a bad test. %^&@, I was sure this time. *shoves junk food in face and sulks away*









What brand of test was it? How heavy is the spotting?


----------



## hazeleyes

*xakana...* (((Hugs)))


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Liz*--that story was so cute!!

*Me*: Spotting, pretty clear AF signs... guess the test was bad. I'm glad I didn't tell DH. I may buy another test again today to see if I just had a (excuse the term) 'chemical pregnancy' or if it was just a bad test. %^&@, I was sure this time. *shoves junk food in face and sulks away*


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Liz*--that story was so cute!!

*Me*: Spotting, pretty clear AF signs... guess the test was bad. I'm glad I didn't tell DH. I may buy another test again today to see if I just had a (excuse the term) 'chemical pregnancy' or if it was just a bad test. %^&@, I was sure this time. *shoves junk food in face and sulks away*

oh, xak, I'm so sorry. Are you still spotting? It could just be some pg spotting and not af.

Alright, anyone want to analyze this test:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2288387877


----------



## fallriverfox

Xak, I'm sorry, I hope it's nothing.









jmo, It's kind of a dim picture, I definately see something, but from here I can't tell if it's real or evap.

Me: We are sick sick sick. We went to some friends for dinner last night and suspect that the clam sauce might have been bad. DH and I had a rough night. DD, of course, ate no clam sauce so she's health and chipper. But you know who is awesome? My mother. She who came and took DD for the day so DH and I could rest.


----------



## joshs_girl

Xak - I hope it's just your baby digging in deeper - your story scared the beejeesus out of me! I can't imagine how you must have felt!

Scootch - that story made me all teary - your DD is super sweet!

JMO - I see something - but it's grey, not pink. I've heard bad things about FRER, even though I love them, so maybe try another brand?

Also, just throwing this out there, if someone wants to take the March thread, you are more than welcome to it. I don't mind keeping it up though if no one offers. This week is my due date (the 29th) so if I'm absent for a while, I hope you'll understand. But if no one posts on March 1, I'll go and post for March.


----------



## namaste_mom

*xak* - I dunno, I think you just going to have to wait and see what happens. THose people at walmart sound creepy to me.

*Jenna* - I see something but I'm not certain what it is. I know that is not helpful but something is there. Did it show up in the allotted time?

*hazeleyes* - cycles are normally longer after m/c

CONGRATS BELLA

*frf* - my boobs ache from o to af, I find it extremely distracting

*OPK ???* - Why is it that if something is under my sink, I just have to pee on it? I found the rest of the box of OPKs that I used when I got pg with Norah. On Thursday I used one and I got a line but it wasn't as dark as the control line. Then on Friday, I got a lighter line. So I figured that I would have got a positive on Tuesday or Wednesday. So that means I O'd probably on Thursday. Or so I thought....I did not use an OPK last night and did not dtd. But now I'm having my typical O symptoms with CM and back pain. Geez, I hope I didn't miss O. I think I'm going to test again tonight with my last test and see if there is a line. OK, FINALLY, MY QUESTION IS: For those of you who use OPKs, have you ever tested past the time that you got a positive? How many days does it take for the test line to go from positive to barely there? Does anyone have a progression of OPK photos from beginning of LH surge to past positive to where the line is almost there, or does anyone know of a website that has such a thing. It really isn't that big of a deal. We will dtd again tonight but I was actually hoping to be a couple of days dpo and that my cycle shorted up but...maybe not so lucky.


----------



## joshs_girl

Heather - I don't think I ever answered your thyroid question. I had my appointment on the 21st. In office, they did blood sugar and cholesterol - both came back good and within normal ranges. They also drew four or five vials of blood to send out for a complete thyroid panel.

The doctor came in, asked me if I had problems losing weight and if I had excess facial hair - I said yes to both and he said he figured that I would fall into that group - I'm not sure exactly what that meant.

Anyway, he was a really nice doctor and immediately theorized that perhaps my thyroid could have contributed to my m/c. It's the first time anyone has tried to give me an "answer" for my m/c, and even though it's just one of several possible causes, I appreciated it.

So I'm on synthyroid - 75mg - and go back in three weeks for another check. He wants my levels to be under 2.5. I'll continue to go every three weeks throughout this pregnancy. I don't like the idea of being meds on the rest of my life and such, but I figured, just get me through this pregnancy and give me a healthy baby, and I'll research alternatives when I'm holding the baby in my arms. I just want to get through this safely, you know?

Also, he said he liked for levels to be under 2.5 - he thought 3.5 was okay - but he'd prefer to see people with levels under 2.5 - interesting I thought since today's lab levels say anything under 5 is okay. Just interesting that there's such a discrepancy!


----------



## joshs_girl

D - I effing hate OPKS!

Here's my complete OPK collection - all 20 of them!

http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.kathe...ey=Z2qiVjNRGho

I never got a clear positive on them, so I ended up going with a clear blue easy monitor, and I love it way more than any OPK I ever used!

Also, just throwing this out there, most of the time, Big Daddy and I would stop DTD the day I O'd, but this month, we decided to go for it until my monitor returned to low. So we did it two or three days after my peak reading, and low and behold I got knocked up. So even if you missed your surge or are having signs now, keep on hitting it!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*xak*: Hugs, mama! That was one SCARY story! I hope the spotting is nothing but a LO diggin' in.

*Bella*: CONGRATS!!!

*jmo*: Looks promising. I had a positive test look like that.

*namaste*: I had a few episodes this cycle when I felt like I was Oing, but I wasn't. For me, there is always a faint line no matter when I use an OPK (my LH:FSH is a bit elevated). But mine didn't go from light to positive quickly. Rather, they were darker one day and the totally positive the next. Then my OPKs became faint again about 36 hours after my positive tests. Oh, and if you take them at a different time of day and/or your urine is less/more concentrated then the test can really look different.

*katherine*: I'm so glad to hear that your doc is on top of things! I think the medicine is a good idea.

*frf*: Hoping you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Alright, anyone want to analyze this test:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2288387877

If it looked like that in the specified time frame, I'd say congratulations are in order!!

*namaste_mom*--there isn't always a lightening and darkening with OPKs, often, they're either positive or they're not with random variation in darkness, since the hormone is omni-present and I guess the levels vary.

*Me*--I tested again. BFN, no doubt about it, the last test was a false positive. Let that be a lesson--no using tests the month they're supposed to expire. Surprisingly, the BFN is a relief--it means no miscarriage, no implanting and washing away... I just didn't get pregnant. And I think that helps. I have this weird sense of both depression and relief. I don't know why, but I'm almost glad I didn't get pregnant this cycle. I think it's just TTC burnout. I just want to still be pregnant with my Lost and I want to not have to keep doing this. On the other hand, that means another month of trying and I'm so _tired_ of trying. I'm not quitting, by any means. I just wish there were an easier, less time-consuming way. Have him just go wham bam thank you ma'am in like ten seconds and have the fun times dtd not be for conception purposes. Like a sperm injection, lol. But since we're trying for a boy, I can't just convince DH to not bother with me (not like he would anyway, he can't have it be one-sided, no-o-o-o, sorry, TMI, just whining). Well, gotta start over again, but hey, that's another month of not having to worry about Lilly's milk supply *grumbles* I'll probably get really upset about this later, but right now, I'm just relieved to have a definite answer.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Congrats hannybanany and Bella Catalina!







:








xakana


----------



## fallriverfox

*namaste* I know I'm rather in the minority here, but I've never had trouble reading the OPKs. I get good clear positive results. As Chesapeake says they gradually get darker, but the positive test are easy to pick out. The last few months I have been testing past the first positive and about half the time I'll get a second positive and about half the time it will be significantly lighter. In terms of counting the days I consider the day after the first positive ovulation, but we do try to DTD with the possibility that I Od a day later in mine. You may wish to take all of this with a grain of salt as I am still not pregnant either.

Xak, many


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*--I tested again. BFN, no doubt about it, the last test was a false positive. Let that be a lesson--no using tests the month they're supposed to expire. Surprisingly, the BFN is a relief--it means no miscarriage, no implanting and washing away... I just didn't get pregnant. And I think that helps. I have this weird sense of both depression and relief. I don't know why, but I'm almost glad I didn't get pregnant this cycle. I think it's just TTC burnout. I just want to still be pregnant with my Lost and I want to not have to keep doing this. On the other hand, that means another month of trying and I'm so _tired_ of trying. I'm not quitting, by any means. I just wish there were an easier, less time-consuming way. Have him just go wham bam thank you ma'am in like ten seconds and have the fun times dtd not be for conception purposes. Like a sperm injection, lol. But since we're trying for a boy, I can't just convince DH to not bother with me (not like he would anyway, he can't have it be one-sided, no-o-o-o, sorry, TMI, just whining). Well, gotta start over again, but hey, that's another month of not having to worry about Lilly's milk supply *grumbles* I'll probably get really upset about this later, but right now, I'm just relieved to have a definite answer.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *Xak*. How frustrating. I know what you mean about those mixed emotions.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Alright, anyone want to analyze this test:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2288387877

I definitely see something!!! But I'm having a hard time telling what color the line is... I think you should test again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
OK, FINALLY, MY QUESTION IS: For those of you who use OPKs, have you ever tested past the time that you got a positive? How many days does it take for the test line to go from positive to barely there? Does anyone have a progression of OPK photos from beginning of LH surge to past positive to where the line is almost there, or does anyone know of a website that has such a thing. It really isn't that big of a deal. We will dtd again tonight but I was actually hoping to be a couple of days dpo and that my cycle shorted up but...maybe not so lucky.

I have tested past the time I got a +, and for me it's positive one day, them BAM, nothin' there the next, but that's obviously not the case for everybody. www.peeonastick.com has OPK pics.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*--I tested again. BFN, no doubt about it, the last test was a false positive. Let that be a lesson--no using tests the month they're supposed to expire. Surprisingly, the BFN is a relief--it means no miscarriage, no implanting and washing away... I just didn't get pregnant. And I think that helps. I have this weird sense of both depression and relief. I don't know why, but I'm almost glad I didn't get pregnant this cycle. I think it's just TTC burnout. I just want to still be pregnant with my Lost and I want to not have to keep doing this. On the other hand, that means another month of trying and I'm so _tired_ of trying. I'm not quitting, by any means. I just wish there were an easier, less time-consuming way. Have him just go wham bam thank you ma'am in like ten seconds and have the fun times dtd not be for conception purposes. Like a sperm injection, lol. But since we're trying for a boy, I can't just convince DH to not bother with me (not like he would anyway, he can't have it be one-sided, no-o-o-o, sorry, TMI, just whining). Well, gotta start over again, but hey, that's another month of not having to worry about Lilly's milk supply *grumbles* I'll probably get really upset about this later, but right now, I'm just relieved to have a definite answer.

Big big







xak.


----------



## kgrands

*Xak* - I'm sorry about the re-test.







I can 100% understand your mixed emotions. The anxiety I'm going to feel if/when I get pg is not something I'm looking forward to.

*Josh'sgirl* - How many cycles did you use the ClearBlue monitor? I only used OPKs one cycle and they just didn't do it for me. Very confusing.







: I'm going to give them another shot (just bought 20 from early-pregnancy-tests.com).

So...starting to go a little nutty with this waiting to TTC. I'm in my second to last cycle of waiting. I think that's why it's getting to me. AH!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Jenna - I see something but I'm not certain what it is. I know that is not helpful but something is there. Did it show up in the allotted time?
*
*
*
*
Yeah, it showed up w/in 1-2 minutes. Sorry the pic kinda sucks. My camera is not so great and the lighting was crappy in the bathroom. The line is realllly light but colored - not gray at all. I just went to the store and got a digi. Trying to hold my pee for a few hrs before I test again.







:







:









xak, I'm so sorry about the bfn. I understand the mixed emotions, though.







*


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Yeah, it showed up w/in 1-2 minutes. Sorry the pic kinda sucks. My camera is not so great and the lighting was crappy in the bathroom. The line is realllly light but colored - not gray at all. I just went to the store and got a digi. Trying to hold my pee for a few hrs before I test again.







:







:









*xak*, I'm so sorry about the bfn. I understand the mixed emotions, though.









Pee! Pee! Pee! Pee!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Yeah, it showed up w/in 1-2 minutes. Sorry the pic kinda sucks. My camera is not so great and the lighting was crappy in the bathroom. The line is realllly light but colored - not gray at all. I just went to the store and got a digi. Trying to hold my pee for a few hrs before I test again.







:







:

















: Post an update ASAP!

Liz


----------



## joshs_girl

Katie - I used my monitor for my October, November, and December cycles - the December cycle was the one I got my +.

Here's the reason I like them more than OPKs - you're supposed to get a very clear pattern - lows, then a few days of high, two days of peak, a high, then back to lows.

If you get something that deviates from that general pattern, then you have some sort of a hormonal imbalance. Because the monitor uses both LH and Estrogen, it can tell you if you have a problem with the estrogen levels. A friend of mine who got iff-ish +OPKs, showed a clear thermal shift on her charts, had under 30 day cycles, but never got a peak on her monitor - that information was enough after just two cycles to go to an RE. She's on Clomid and doing IUIs with trigger shots now - months before she would have gone had she just been charting or using OPKs.

Clearly, I







it!


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Yeah, it showed up w/in 1-2 minutes. Sorry the pic kinda sucks. My camera is not so great and the lighting was crappy in the bathroom. The line is realllly light but colored - not gray at all. I just went to the store and got a digi. Trying to hold my pee for a few hrs before I test again.







:







:









Can't wait to see an update!!!







:


----------



## jmo

okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564


----------



## Olerica

ScootchsMom: Totally cute DD!

Xaks: Oh honey, I'm sorry that you are back at the begining. I hope that this gives you the time you've expressed needing.

...and about the Walmart experinece, I'm so glad that you trusted your instinct and got the heck out. Very, Very Creepy!

jmo: Goodness, that looks like a nice photo. Good luck with your second test.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564

Congrats!







:







:


----------



## Olerica

JMO: Yeah, I think that'll do. Wahoo!!!!








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564









:







:







:







: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

JMO - I think that's about as clear as they come!








:







:







:







:







:

Look at all the october/november pumpkins sprouting up!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

jmo-[CONGRATS!!!!!! HAVE A H&H 9 months-woo hoo!







:







:







:







:







:































Xakana- Sorry about the Wal-mart experience. Did you get their LP #? I would have and then went and called the police. SCARY!!

I undestand your mixed emtions about the pg test. You get excited but are worried all the time.







s

Kati-Sounds like you are doing amazingly well! I will be thinking of you and your boys on Friday, saying a prayer for all of you.







s!

Scotches - You DD is wayy too cute! Love it!

Namaste mom- As far as OPKs go, this was the first month that I got a +. I started using them in December. Last month I got all - for 4 days. So far, I got a + on 2/19 and then got a + on 2/21. I took one on 2/23 and it was -.
So hoping that we caught that egg, we'll see in a few weeks!

Take care!









Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

double post-sorry!


----------



## i0lanthe

xakana!

jmo Congrats!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564

Congrats!!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564

Oh, dude, I just don't know what to think.. It looks positive from here, but I guess it could be an evap line???

J/K, allow me to break out the carrots for you!


































































































































































































Congratulations!!

And a top of the page sheep for me


----------



## jmo

Thanks so much, mamas!! My head is still spinning!!!


----------



## gratefulbambina

I think AF has returned today. I've had light spotting and some cramping. Now I will be confused if she comes on full fledge tomorrow will today count as the first day or will tomorrow?

Congrats JMO


----------



## Sioko

*jmo* and *Bella*:







:







:







:




























:







:







:

*Xak*:







s stupid stupid tests and their nasty tricks!!!









*Labortrials*:







Oh no. no no no.









Me:
I'm just sad for poor Labortrials.... She's in my prayers.














:


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
there is actually a teen version of TCOYF - Cycle Savvy

I had no idea - that's even better than TCOYF for the younger set.

*joshs_girl* - Glad you got the thyroid thing straightened out for now. My doc says she usually likes to see 3 - 3.5 but she was happy now that I'm down to .9 (or was it 1.9? too lazy to go upstairs and look). I've also heard that a thyroid imbalance can contribute to miscarriages (currently reading Thyroid Solution - it mentions it). I, too, am hoping this won't be a lifetime commitment. I hate taking drugs when I've been working so hard to *not* take them in prep for TTC and pg. Your doc probably meant that excess facial hair and trouble losing weight are common hypothyroid symptoms. So when your TSH came back high, he just wanted to know if there were other symptoms. How high was your TSH when he first tested?

*xakana* -









*jmo* - Hmmm. I'm just not sure


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564

Lol, hmmmmm, let me see. If I tilt the screen and invert the colors, I can almost see it, lol. CONGRATULATIONS!

Liz


----------



## joshs_girl

Heather - it was 4.0. "Okay" by most charts but my OB is of the newer thinking that lower is better - so that's why he sent me to the endo. We'll see what my T4 and other numbers come back as...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*jmo*: Gee, I _think_ you're preggers!!! YAY!!!







:







:

*zak*: How are you today?


----------



## meredyth0315

I don't know Jenna - kinda iffy.....






















:







:







:







:

So happy for you mama!!!! Have a H&H9M!!!!!!


----------



## birthangeldoula

I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

CONGRATS *birthangeldoula*!!!





















:


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Congratulations! H&H 9 months!
I've heard good stuff about acupuncture and TTC.

Liz


----------



## ScootchsMom

I'm on CD 3, going to go buy a BB thermometer today at CVS. Its not too late in the cycle for me to start charting right? I've never had to chart before, never even wanted to, but for some reason I feel compelled to know whats going on, lol.

Also, I know FF has the charting software for free (I use it to track my fertility signs and periods), but the paid one comes with bells and whistles. Is it worth paying for, or is the basic charting fine?

I'm ordering TCOYF tonight, but is there somewhere on line that can give me the basics of charting for TTC purposes?

Sorry for all the ?????, but after 1 kid and 1 miscarriage, I feel like I'm starting all over again with my body.

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Congrats!







:







: There must be lots of good







around here...so many







in the last few days!


----------



## birthangeldoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm on CD 3, going to go buy a BB thermometer today at CVS. Its not too late in the cycle for me to start charting right? I've never had to chart before, never even wanted to, but for some reason I feel compelled to know whats going on, lol.

Also, I know FF has the charting software for free (I use it to track my fertility signs and periods), but the paid one comes with bells and whistles. Is it worth paying for, or is the basic charting fine?

I'm ordering TCOYF tonight, but is there somewhere on line that can give me the basics of charting for TTC purposes?

Sorry for all the ?????, but after 1 kid and 1 miscarriage, I feel like I'm starting all over again with my body.

Liz


I used FF, and found it to be adequate. It's never to late to chart, some month's I'd chart right around the time I knew I'd O so that I could just confirm the rise in temps and then I'd stop. Just take yer BBT first thing in the morning before getting out of bed and chart your temperature.
Try going to TCOYF.com and looking at the chart galleries to see what charting looks like. Good Luck!


----------



## kgrands

Holy cow! What a flurry of excitement!

*JMO* - Congrats mama!









*BirthAngel* - H&H 9mths!









*Josh'sgirl* - thanks for the OPK/monitor advice. It's great that it can tell you so much more than standard OPKs. It seems like a lot of money but I guess when you add up the cost of monthly OPKs it evens out. I've also heard about a fertility watch - any thoughts on that one?

*Xak* - Where you at? Hope you're doing okay. What a rollercoaster ride of emotions...


----------



## namaste_mom

*Kati -* your comment about the OPKs made me laugh. I checked out your extensive collection of OPKs. In the cycle, did you O on CD 31? Those look like the internet cheapy's. When I got pg with Norah, I used the Walmart answer OPKs which are pretty nice but at the same time I used Dollar Tree OPKs. THe dollar tree never gave me a positive but the answer ones did. I don't know if it I'm just more sensitive when I use the Answer ones or that the cheap ones are inferior. Why did I do that? It was a test to see how my body reacted to the cheap ones so that I could use the cheap ones the next month. We are still dtd; I'm getting tired of it; DH is loving it.

*Chesa* - that is good information about how quickly they will go back to being faint, that helps.

*xak* - I wish the OPKs were easy to read like an obvious darking until positive and then an immediate marked lightening for negative.

*frf* - it is good to know that you don't have an issue with OPKs, which brand do you use?

*hanny* - that was the website I was thinking about, I just couldn't remember the URL, thanks for posting that!

*Jenna* - YIPPPEE!!! How exciting, so happy to see words!!! Come On Sticky BABY !!!

*Red Jen* - Did you take one on 2/20? or did you skip that day? I'm hoping you caught the egg too.

*gratefulbambina* - I've never been able to figure out what day I should count as the first day when my af sputters before starting.

Congrats *birthangeldoula*

*OPK saga Update* - Because I was having signs of Oing - CM and middle cycle pains in my back - I decided to test again with an OPK last night and it came out mostly positive. DH says the top half was positive and the bottom half was negative. [Hmmm, scratches head] So, unfortunately, I thought we were done with the marathon bding but alas, I'm foiled again. I don't have any more OPKs and I'm not going to buy any until af comes. Since I only had three, the incomplete data is making me loony.


----------



## joshs_girl

Katie - I've not heard much about the watches. Another thing I like about the monitor is that it limits the obsessing. I actually didn't temp last cycle - and found my obsessing was way low - after all, there's only so much obsessing you can do over words "low" "high" and "peak" LOL! Oh, I bought mine on Ebay for way cheaper than in stores - and there's nothing wrong with getting a used one either.

D - here's my chart from when I used the OPKs
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/c...&ts=1203958388

Congrats BirthAngelDoula!

Liz - as long as you start temping around the time your AF ends, you're okay. Several people I know don't temp at all during AF because your temps can be kinda wacky then.


----------



## chel

congrats jmo and birthangeldoula






























well I think my CM saga is over. I pass a chunk-O plancenta-ish thing last night. The mucous is now gone and I'm just having slight spotting.
Do you all think I need to mention this to my OB (that I haven't been to since Aug. 29th.)?

*josh girl* you can move me to "In Our Thought" as I'm afraid it might be awhile for my body to get back in order.


----------



## jmo

Congrats, bithangeldoula!!!















All these oct/noc bfps!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm on CD 3, going to go buy a BB thermometer today at CVS. Its not too late in the cycle for me to start charting right? I've never had to chart before, never even wanted to, but for some reason I feel compelled to know whats going on, lol.
Also, I know FF has the charting software for free (I use it to track my fertility signs and periods), but the paid one comes with bells and whistles. Is it worth paying for, or is the basic charting fine?
I'm ordering TCOYF tonight, but is there somewhere on line that can give me the basics of charting for TTC purposes?
Sorry for all the ?????, but after 1 kid and 1 miscarriage, I feel like I'm starting all over again with my body.
Liz

Not too late to start temping at all. You'll get a free 30 day VIP membership at FF when you first sign up. IMO, you don't really need all the extras but it's kind of nice. I paid last month and it was cool, but if I wasn't pg this month, I doubt I'd pay again. Try it out for the first month and see if you like it a lot. Also, as far as charting basics, FF will send you thru a whole lonnnng tutorial when you first sign up that will tell you everything and then some. But, of course, feel free to ask any charting questions here....these mamas know everything!


----------



## barose

*Xak* - I'm so sorry you had to go through all of this drama.







I went through the same thing with those +/- tests (forgot the names but I think it was Clear Blue Easy and another brand). I had three false positives when I clearly wasn't pregnant. The tests were brand new so it wasn't a problem with the expiration dates.

*Birthangledoula, jmo, Bella* - Congratulations!!!







:







:
















*Me* - I haven't tested this weekend; I think I chickened out. I'm 17 DPO but I did have one cycle where I went to 19 DPO early last year before I took a TTC break. I have a fear of HPTs and testing.







I rarely test before my AF but I did test early last week on a whim. I think the longer my LPs, the more "symptoms" I get during the time which can wear on me.

Early this morning after I tested, I went back to snooze for a bit before getting ready for work. I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and started spotting. I was sooooo upset, but was relieved to wake up realizing it was just a dream.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Awesome, awesome, awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm on CD 3, going to go buy a BB thermometer today at CVS. Its not too late in the cycle for me to start charting right? I've never had to chart before, never even wanted to, but for some reason I feel compelled to know whats going on, lol.

Also, I know FF has the charting software for free (I use it to track my fertility signs and periods), but the paid one comes with bells and whistles. Is it worth paying for, or is the basic charting fine?

I'm ordering TCOYF tonight, but is there somewhere on line that can give me the basics of charting for TTC purposes?

Sorry for all the ?????, but after 1 kid and 1 miscarriage, I feel like I'm starting all over again with my body.

Liz

Not much to add to JMO's post in response. Hope you have fun with the temping and charting! I started charting because I was asked about my chart on this very thread just over 3 months ago. I do have the expanded version and for me it has not lead to too much obsession.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay....do you guys think this one is clearer?...still unsure....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2290268564

ROFL!! I already told you you were pregnant







CONGRATULATIONS!!







:







:





















:

















































:







:







:























*Jen (red)*--no, I was busy hiding in the back seat and I've got a visual range of a mosquito. Okay, it's not that bad, but unless the LP is under 20 feet away, even with my glasses giving me what tests as 20/20 vision, I can't read it.
*
gratefulbambina*--AF counts when she starts flowing. Spotting doesn't count as CD1, it takes actual flow.

*Chesa*--I'm crampy and b**chy, thanks for asking







*not sarcastic, lol* Again, I'm mad about having to heat my lunch meat (but I found a way to cool it back where I wanted it--I just run really cold water over it, which also washes off some of the excess sodium and other junk) and make poor DH clean the cat box alone when he was having so much trouble, etc. but I nthink I might be excited to try this month. I don't know why this month is better--last month was crushing that I wasn't there and I sulked for weeks. I'm also annoyed that I forgot to set the alarm and we missed our WIC appointment. Bah! Ah, well, another day of not having 'forgotten' Lilly's shot record (yeah, I'm a coward, but they never press it, lol).

Congrats, *birthangeldoula*!







:
















*Liz*--some moms don't temp during AF, so it's definitely not to late to start. I personally do because I like my charts nice and connected and don't like those empty slots and would forget to temp again if I skipped, but that's me. I think when you're first charting, you're supposed to temp through AF each month until you get the hang of it, but you can start any day during the cycle. I'm fine with my basic FF, though I do look forward to the VIP trials they randomly bestow upon me. You get it free for the first 30 days, then let it expire and look at the difference and they should be offering a discounted price for like 3 days, give basic a try and decide which you prefer. I prefer VIP, but I'm afraid if I order it, then I'll get pregnant and annoyed that cycle, lol, with the VIP time wasted. And FF gives you 20 lessons in your e-mail about charting, with little tests at the end, very helpful, IMHO.

*namaste*--I wish OPKs worked that well, too. For some people, they do, but for the lot of us... apparently not!

*me*: read my reply to chesa! lol... ugh... I... hate... AF... (poor AF, here I was welcoming her with open arms at Christmas and now I'm kicking her every time I see her... She's going to get Stockholm syndrome and then I'll never get rid of her!)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Early this morning after I tested, I went back to snooze for a bit before getting ready for work. I had a dream that I went to the bathroom and started spotting. I was sooooo upset, but was relieved to wake up realizing it was just a dream.




I totally understand--all of it! I've had that dream and the relief upon waking up. And yeah, I recall the testing fiasco. And I do the same thing--longer the LP, the more symptoms. It's just not fair.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Not too late to start temping at all. You'll get a free 30 day VIP membership at FF when you first sign up. IMO, you don't really need all the extras but it's kind of nice. I paid last month and it was cool, but if I wasn't pg this month, I doubt I'd pay again. Try it out for the first month and see if you like it a lot. Also, as far as charting basics, FF will send you thru a whole lonnnng tutorial when you first sign up that will tell you everything and then some. But, of course, feel free to ask any charting questions here....these mamas know everything!

I'm already a member there and have been since getting pg with DD, back before the mass exodus from the boards there, so I won't get the 30 day trial or the info on charting, lol. I think I get what to do though. The thermometer I bought actually came with some paper charts and a whole pamphlet on how to chart, when to take the temp, etc., so I'll just stick with the basic FF for inputting the numbers.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 

*frf* - it is good to know that you don't have an issue with OPKs, which brand do you use?

I've used dollar store tests and now I'm using First Response and both have worked well. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Congratulations!


----------



## 2happymamas

I have occasionally posted on this thread, but not regularly. DW and I lost our first baby on Thanksgiving at 13 weeks. It sucked and it still hurts. After sitting out for a cycle, we tried again this cycle. I am currently 12DPO and *know* I am not pregnant. I am just not feeling it and we had some problems. First, the nurse who did out IUI forgot to wash the sperm and placed unwashed sperm into my freaking uterus.







: Great, huh? The doctor said that if I do nto get pregnant this cycle, my next round is free of charge. Second, I came down with the worst case of bronchitis a few days before the IUI and am still sick. I coughed so hard that I pulled a muscle in my side. Ouch. So, I really do not think this is our month.

I honestly believe AF will be here in a few days. I have BFNs for three days and my temp is not increasing. The odd thing is that my breasts are not sore and my pimple did not come this month. My breasts are always sore about a week before AF and I ALWAYS get the same pimple, in the same place a week before AF. Both are MIA and I am due to start in two days. *Is there anyone who can peek at my chart? Please?*. Could any of this be due to starting prometrium?

I guess I am just tired and angry. I am mad at the freaking nurse who screwed up the IUI. I am mad at being sick. And I am so, so mad that I am here, at the point of trying to get pregnant. It's bull. I should be thinking about labor in three months, not sitting here wishing I was pregnant and feeling mad at the world. I just want my baby back. I am mad that DW was diagnosed with cancer last year. It's just not fair. None of it is fair. The baby was supposed to be the turning point. The bright spot that made up for the crappy, crappy previous eighteen months. I am just angry. And I know I need ot move past this and I do OK at it sometimes. But I am just so mad at other times that I can't see straight. (I am PMS'ing right now, though







).

Anyway, I think I would like to post here more. I have the feeling some of you may be able to relate to how I am feeling. I hope so, at least.

And as I get ready to start thinking about the next cycle (clomid, us monitoring, hcg trigger, iui, progesterone), I think I would like to go through it on this thread. I love the queer TTC thread in queer parenting, but may do the majority of the posting here.


----------



## MaryLang

Haven't been following for too long, but CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's!!!

This is my 2nd cycle after the D&C. My period came back like clock work on day 26 right after, and now I am TTC again. My doctor suggested I take Fertility Blend so I'm on that and a little bit of Kelp, because I was taking a pretty high dose of it the last time I got pregnant, and always wonder if I m/c'd because I was weaning myself to a lower dose. I need to lose about 25 lbs to feel comfortable getting pregnant again, but we are just going ahead and see what happens. I have a huge mix of emotions about it, in the past it has taken years to get pregnant and the to have 3 so close in age and losing this last one, I guess the pregnancy thing really is hit or miss.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I guess I am just tired and angry. I am mad at the freaking nurse who screwed up the IUI. I am mad at being sick. And I am so, so mad that I am here, at the point of trying to get pregnant. It's bull. I should be thinking about labor in three months, not sitting here wishing I was pregnant and feeling mad at the world. I just want my baby back. I am mad that DW was diagnosed with cancer last year. It's just not fair. None of it is fair. The baby was supposed to be the turning point. The bright spot that made up for the crappy, crappy previous eighteen months. I am just angry. And I know I need ot move past this and I do OK at it sometimes. But I am just so mad at other times that I can't see straight. (I am PMS'ing right now, though







).









It is not fair.


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - Well I don't know about the Prometrium questions, but I can relate to tired and angry. And frustrated.









Welcome, *MaryLang*! Hope your stay is short.


----------



## barose

*2happymamas -







*


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 







I got a positive pregnancy test today. It's still kind of faint, but it came up right away. I'm around 11-12 dpo. (I decided not to do my BBT charting this month to give me a month off) I'd say my first month of acupuncture worked.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have occasionally posted on this thread, but not regularly. DW and I lost our first baby on Thanksgiving at 13 weeks. It sucked and it still hurts. After sitting out for a cycle, we tried again this cycle. I am currently 12DPO and *know* I am not pregnant. I am just not feeling it and we had some problems. First, the nurse who did out IUI forgot to wash the sperm and placed unwashed sperm into my freaking uterus.







: Great, huh? The doctor said that if I do nto get pregnant this cycle, my next round is free of charge. Second, I came down with the worst case of bronchitis a few days before the IUI and am still sick. I coughed so hard that I pulled a muscle in my side. Ouch. So, I really do not think this is our month.

I honestly believe AF will be here in a few days. I have BFNs for three days and my temp is not increasing. The odd thing is that my breasts are not sore and my pimple did not come this month. My breasts are always sore about a week before AF and I ALWAYS get the same pimple, in the same place a week before AF. Both are MIA and I am due to start in two days. *Is there anyone who can peek at my chart? Please?*. Could any of this be due to starting prometrium?

I guess I am just tired and angry. I am mad at the freaking nurse who screwed up the IUI. I am mad at being sick. And I am so, so mad that I am here, at the point of trying to get pregnant. It's bull. I should be thinking about labor in three months, not sitting here wishing I was pregnant and feeling mad at the world. I just want my baby back. I am mad that DW was diagnosed with cancer last year. It's just not fair. None of it is fair. The baby was supposed to be the turning point. The bright spot that made up for the crappy, crappy previous eighteen months. I am just angry. And I know I need ot move past this and I do OK at it sometimes. But I am just so mad at other times that I can't see straight. (I am PMS'ing right now, though







).

Anyway, I think I would like to post here more. I have the feeling some of you may be able to relate to how I am feeling. I hope so, at least.

And as I get ready to start thinking about the next cycle (clomid, us monitoring, hcg trigger, iui, progesterone), I think I would like to go through it on this thread. I love the queer TTC thread in queer parenting, but may do the majority of the posting here.









March will be my first month TTC after my D&C we can go through it together.


----------



## Amydoula

Dp


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm already a member there and have been since getting pg with DD, back before the mass exodus from the boards there, so I won't get the 30 day trial or the info on charting, lol.

Actually, you can still ask them to send you the charting lessons--you can ask for them at any time, even if you've had them before.

*2happymamas*--OUCh--that chart looks bad, I'm so sorry! It certainly looks like starting the prometrium trashed your temps (though I don't know if that's a side effect or not)--which could mean that you're pregnant without the temp rise... I'm sorry, but I don't know the difference between washed and unwashed sperm? I'm assuming either can get your preggers, though?

*Amy*[email protected] I wondered what your dear partner had to do with your post, then I realized you were saying double post! D'oh!

Well, I'm going to go watch some boob tube and veg out and maybe make myself even fatter *grumbles* and apparently feel sorry for my menstrual self.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am currently 12DPO and *know* I am not pregnant. I am just not feeling it and we had some problems. First, the nurse who did out IUI forgot to wash the sperm and placed unwashed sperm into my freaking uterus.







: Great, huh? The doctor said that if I do nto get pregnant this cycle, my next round is free of charge. Second, I came down with the worst case of bronchitis a few days before the IUI and am still sick. I coughed so hard that I pulled a muscle in my side. Ouch. So, I really do not think this is our month.

Sorry, mama. Your chart is kind of all over the place. I'm not sure what kind of effects prometrium has, though. So (sorry if this is a really stupid question), why does the sperm have to be washed? Are you less likely to conceive w/ unwashed sperm?


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Actually, you can still ask them to send you the charting lessons--you can ask for them at any time, even if you've had them before.









Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## kgrands

Some nice news...so DH and have changed our plans a bit. We were going to wait 2 more cycles before TTC (starting with my April 19th cycle) BUT we've changed our minds and are going to start next cycle!!!









So starting on March 18th-ish we'll be offiically TTC!!! I'm so excited!









I also start my acupuncture in two weeks. This all makes me feel so happy.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Amy*[email protected] I wondered what your dear partner had to do with your post, then I realized you were saying double post! D'oh!

lol! I was trying to figure out the same thing. I was worried her DP was being a PITA or something. he he.

Woohoo, *kgrands*! Welcome back officially, I guess!


----------



## xakana

*kgrands*--what great news! Welcome back to TTC! May this journey to conceive be fun and short!


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Sorry, mama. Your chart is kind of all over the place. I'm not sure what kind of effects prometrium has, though. So (sorry if this is a really stupid question), why does the sperm have to be washed? Are you less likely to conceive w/ unwashed sperm?

When the RE does an IUI, the sperm has to be washed. That means that the sperm and semen are separated and the sperm alone are inserted through the cervix into the uterus. Semen is not intended to make its' way through the cervix. When a woman has sex with a man, the sperm swim away from the semen and make their way through the cervix, into the uterus, and meet up with the egg. By not washing the sperm, the semen was inserted into the uterus. It can cause severe cramping, a severe allergic reaction that can be fatal, and shock. Luckily, I only experienced severe cramping.

I am not sure of the effect on pregnancy of doing an IUI with unwashed sperm. In my head, I think it would reduce the likelihood of pregnancy. Not sure if that is true or not, though. I keep imagining the sperm trapped in the ball of semen, just rolling right past my egg and being unable to penetrate the egg due to being encased in semen. That's my visualization....


----------



## Amydoula

You guys are too funny! Yeah the stupid server doubled my post so I just erased it and put that. I use "DH" when talking about him anyway.

Kgrands, you and I will be in a similar cycle pattern! I should expect AF around March 13-14 or so and then we will be officially TTC.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*kgrands*--what great news! Welcome back to TTC! May this journey to conceive be fun and short!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Kgrands, you and I will be in a similar cycle pattern! I should expect AF around March 13-14 or so and then we will be officially TTC.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Woohoo, kgrands! Welcome back officially, I guess!

Thanks ladies! I love the support here. I'm really psyched. For some reason waiting two cycles (after waiting so many already) seemed like too much. Hopefully with my acupuncture I'll have better chances.

*Amydoula* - It'll be nice to have a cycle buddy. We can obsess together!


----------



## Olerica

*2happymamas:* Welcome to this board (though you've said you've posted here before, I didn't have the opportunity to welcome you before). Sorry about the unwashed sperm... man that sounds painful. I'm glad to hear that nothing more serious happened.

*MaryLang:* Welcome to you too! Can you tell us more about why you are using the kelp?

*kgrands:* Woo hoo on the decision to ttc!

*Me:* Nothing much new. Just saying 'hey'!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 







Some nice news...so DH and have changed our plans a bit. We were going to wait 2 more cycles before TTC (starting with my April 19th cycle) BUT we've changed our minds and are going to start next cycle!!!









Yay for starting early!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
When the RE does an IUI, the sperm has to be washed. That means that the sperm and semen are separated and the sperm alone are inserted through the cervix into the uterus. Semen is not intended to make its' way through the cervix. When a woman has sex with a man, the sperm swim away from the semen and make their way through the cervix, into the uterus, and meet up with the egg. By not washing the sperm, the semen was inserted into the uterus. It can cause severe cramping, a severe allergic reaction that can be fatal, and shock. Luckily, I only experienced severe cramping.

okay, that makes total sense. How on earth did the nurse FORGET to wash it?! Goodness, I'm glad you didn't have worse effects. Your visual makes sense too...let's just hope you're wrong!

So my dr just called w/ my first beta results. At 13 dpo my hcg is 57 and prog is 23.4. At 6dpo prog was 15.1 so it's increasing. The dr thinks 23.4 is totally w/in normal range and said we could retest in 2 wks if I felt the need (of course I feel the need). I'm kinda feeling like it's low. Off to research obsessively now.


----------



## apmama2myboo

OMG! so many BFP's here, sooner or later it's GOTTA rub off on me! dang, ladies! is it the pineapple????

So I actually had a manageable, only 5 day long AF, which is unheard of for me, so now i'm on the TTC wagon again. How odd to probably be ovulating twice in one month lol. anyways, count me in as ttc again, hopefully this month things will be more conducive to making the time to make it happen. My dd got a bad cold and i've been sleeping with her at night, but now i've gotta sneak away to ttc between bouts of her cough medicine. plus not sleeping well at all and missing studio time...but something's gotta give! congrats to those of you with good peesticks!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*xak*: I'm sorry to hear about AF. You had a great luteal phase, though! Get this, last night I had a dream that I met you IRL and you had a baby boy (who Lilly was snuggling - how cute!). And then we both went and decided to fill out applications at an adoption open house thing!

*2happymamas*: How awfully frustrating. I can't believe that nurse. I understand your frustration with the situation and the whole process. Come vent anytime.

*kgrands*: Yippee! How exciting!

*MaryLang*: Welcome and best wishes. It is hit or miss this pregnancy stuff. How frustrating sometimes.

*apmama2myboo*: Go catch that egg!


----------



## 2happymamas

Okay. Today is 13DPO, I had a very slight temperature increase, and another BFN. AF should be here tomorrow or Thursday so we'll see. Doctor ordered a blood test to be done tomorrow. I am not sure if I will go ahead and get it done or wait to see if AF shows.


----------



## MaryLang

*2happymamas-*thats really interesting about the semen not going into the uterus, I never knew that, you learn something new everyday about this stuff. I'm glad you did have a more severe reaction.

I started taking the kelp in Nov, because I thought I was having a bit of a low thyroid problem, and I happened to get pregnant that month. We had basically stopped avoiding pregnancy in July, so I thought it was weird that the month I took it I got pregnant. So I'm taking it again just because it seemed to have done something. I've got to look more into it though, I hope it doesn't contradict the Fertility Blend.
I am still having pretty creamy, almost sticky CM, usually its a bit more EW by now.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Liz*--some moms don't temp during AF, so it's definitely not to late to start. I personally do because I like my charts nice and connected and don't like those empty slots and would forget to temp again if I skipped, but that's me. I think when you're first charting, you're supposed to temp through AF each month until you get the hang of it, but you can start any day during the cycle. I'm fine with my basic FF, though I do look forward to the VIP trials they randomly bestow upon me. You get it free for the first 30 days, then let it expire and look at the difference and they should be offering a discounted price for like 3 days, give basic a try and decide which you prefer. I prefer VIP, but I'm afraid if I order it, then I'll get pregnant and annoyed that cycle, lol, with the VIP time wasted. And FF gives you 20 lessons in your e-mail about charting, with little tests at the end, very helpful, IMHO.

I think you can put your VIP on hold if you get pregnant...

*2happymommas:* Aside from the pain, would there be a problem with baby if you were pregnant this cycle?

*Mary:* I started taking iodine (from sea veg sources) just after my miscarriage and I think that it helps my thyroid function better too.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I mentioned this before, but I am so frustrated about it. I have no idea where I am in this cycle. I have not had me first PPAF yet. The miscarriage ended on January 11th. On February 2 it seemed like I was ovulating for a short time. I had some ovulatory pain and EWCM, but the ovulatory cramping was really short. It lasted a few hours, and usually I can feel for a few days. Also the EWCM continued. I had a pelvic exam on February 6, and the midwife thought I was ovulating then. That was four days after the ovary pain. Oh, and usually my nipples get gradually more sensitive as the days go by, but I never had any sensitivity.

This past week things have just seemed different. My cervix seems to be shifting a lot. I feel crampy, but not like AF cramps. Usually AF cramps are stronger, and I can feel them in my legs. I can only feel the cramping in my uterus, but it is stronger there (if that makes sense). I also had some on and off nausea, but pre this last pregnancy that would be common in the two week wait.

I feel like I could be ovulating anytime because I have had an abundance of EWCM over these last few weeks. I never had the ovary sensation that typically accompanies ovulation.

A few days ago I started thinking that maybe I was pregnant. We were planning on waiting until AF arrived to start trying, but we were also willing to let whatever happened happen. If I did ovulate in the beginning of February we had a good chance of conception.

I took a test this morning. If I conceived the first week of February I should have a pretty good line...with the baby we lost I tested on 10 dpo, and I had a very visible line. Ok, so the test is negative to anyone that would look at it, but if I look at it in a particular way I can definitely see where the second line should be. It never got any darker. If I was actually pregnant with a line that faint (or non-existent) I would have had to ovulated within the past week and a half to two weeks.

I know I am crazy. I know it is silly to get my hopes up when it seems so clear that this is not happening, but it would be so great. My heart is pounding just thinking about it.

If I am not (obviously more likely) then I am now on six and half weeks since the end of the miscarriage (eight from the start), and I believe I have not even ovulated. I know this is still normal, but I am tired of waiting. I want to get back to conceiving.

I am so sad. I just feel like my body is not working right. I feel like I have failed my son...each month that goes by makes it harder for a sibling to be a playmate because of the age difference. I know that I cannot know how they will play together, but he will just be doing things that a baby cannot do.

Sorry for the long vent. I have no one to turn to lately. My best friend is in a bad place right now, and no one else really treated our loss as a loss. I feel I cannot talk to anyone. Everywhere I turn there are reminders of our baby that is gone, and it seems to get worse whenever I think I am feeling better. I miss our baby so much, and I do not think that will ever change. I also feel excited to get pregnant again.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So my dr just called w/ my first beta results. At 13 dpo my hcg is 57 and prog is 23.4. At 6dpo prog was 15.1 so it's increasing. The dr thinks 23.4 is totally w/in normal range and said we could retest in 2 wks if I felt the need (of course I feel the need). I'm kinda feeling like it's low. Off to research obsessively now.









Those are fabulous numbers! I would have to say that your progesterone is NOT low.

kgrands, yay for TTC sooner!

2happymamas, what a pain about the unwashed sperm! Hopefully it still worked, and thank goodness there weren't any worse side effects.

BlissfullyLoving









Me: Had my HCG done again yesterday. 12DPO it was 66, 14DPO 216. Progesterone is hanging out around 26. Today I go in to learn how to do the lovenox injections.
I promise I'm going to leave this thread, eventually. I just like you ladies so much, and emotionally it's hard to move on.

Today is my due date with the babe I lost in August







I can't believe how quickly time went by... Gosh I miss that baby. I wish I were sitting here anxiously awaiting delivery, feeling the excitement and anticipation of having a new baby here soon (I'm sure I'd go over the EDD). Ugh.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*BlissfullyLoving*: I hear you. Oh, man can I relate. I had a really long cycle last month (60 days) and I wasn't clear what was going on. Sometimes it felt sorta like I was ovulating. Oh, was I confused! And I was so frustrated and angry. Charting has really helped me because now, at least I don't wonder "Am I ovulating? Am I pregnant? Could this be implantation???" etc, etc. That has eased the confusion a bit.

The frustration, however, remains. Sometimes I am okay and at peace with whatever may be. Other times I am overwhelmed with want - I want to be pregnant (with a healthy pregnancy)! And I worry and fret about the ever expanding age difference between DD and her sibling. I wanted them to be 5 years apart (that's what my sister and I are and it's great). Now, I just want a sibling for my daughter. Period.

I try and hold out hope that this is what is best for us. That it will all turn out well in the end. I try so hard to turn this over to the universe and surrender the fight. It's hard sometimes. Really hard.








s

*hannybanany*: Stay as long as you like!! And congrats on good numbers.


----------



## jmo

hanny, many hugs getting thru your due date today. Mine is fastly approaching and I really don't want to face it. Just try and think of your new bean in there growing strong! And you think my prog is good? Didn't someone say under 25 is low for pg?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*xak*: I'm sorry to hear about AF. You had a great luteal phase, though! Get this, last night I had a dream that I met you IRL and you had a baby boy (who Lilly was snuggling - how cute!). And then we both went and decided to fill out applications at an adoption open house thing!

Heh, I hope I was cute, too! LOL!! That's cool and an adoption open house? Oooh, did they parade a bunch of cute kids and babies out for us to pick from? Hehehe, that sounds like fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I am so sad. I just feel like my body is not working right. I feel like I have failed my son...each month that goes by makes it harder for a sibling to be a playmate because of the age difference. I know that I cannot know how they will play together, but he will just be doing things that a baby cannot do.

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I got up at 8 this morning for WIC and was happy that that meant getting to go to playgroup for Lilly (it's at 9:30, 30 minutes away, so we always miss it since it's usually over at 11:30 and that's when Lilly wakes up--though I found out that she's perfectly happy to be awakened for playgroup... even if Mommy and Daddy are groggy from it). I want her to have a sibling so much! I wanted them to be less than two years apart, but that's not anywhere near possible now. I'm glad she will get longer before pregnancy will change my milk, so there's no chance of accidentally force-weaning her, but our family is really ready for another member!!
*
Me:* CD3. It bites. F*** CD1-CD30, just let me back at CD32 to test again!


----------



## ScootchsMom

BlissfullyLoving -







We can all totally understand the frustration of waiting and not understanding what is going on. Perhaps AF is on her way though, and is just acting different. Mine is really weird this cycle, the first after my loss, no cramps at all for the first three days, down to spotting last night and this morning, then pretty uncomfortable cramps started a couple of hours ago with more heavy bleeding. My AFs never act like this, so I'm chalking it up to my body still recovering.

Me - AF is still here, started temping this morning, and thats it. I've been cleaning like a mad woman the past few days though, which is just weird for me, lol. I actually want to throw everything in the apartment out, but I think DD and DP would kill me.

I have another question for the you all though. When I lost the last baby my progesterone was already down to 3.9 by the time they tested it. But I don't know if it was already low, causing the miscarriage, or if it was just lowering because it was already over. Since hopefully we'll be TTC this month, is it better to start progesterone as soon as I ovulate, or wait until I get a BFP and then get bloodwork to see if I need it? If we were to conceive, would extra progesterone hurt the baby? I just don't want to take a chance that it was the progesterone, and not get it in time, and end up losing another one, KWIM?

I'm so glad you are all here, not that its the greatest club to belong too, but no one IRL understands why I am worried about getting pg again and won't talk to me about my worry or fears.

ETA - DD is so ready for a sibling. She is such a shy little girl with other kids, that I really think it will be good for her to have a baby around to grow up with and be around. Even if she stays shy with other kids, she'll be able to be more open with a brother/sister.


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - temp increase at 13dpo is a good sign.







:

*BlissfullyLoving* - The first cycles after a m/c are so hard. I, too, thought "well maybe I'm pg" a few times - torn between hope and confusion and fear and... yeah. It's hard. We're here to help you through it.









*hannybanany* -







Due dates can be rough, too. Good luck w/ the injections. Don't rush to leave us too soon









Oh yeah, and WTH is up with my temps? Up, down, up down. I guess the variability is over a smaller range (good thing?) but it looks so ragged. Plus I don't think the thyroid meds got my temps up much - it does look like I'll avoid anything under 96.9. Progress, I guess.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
...I have another question for the you all though. When I lost the last baby my progesterone was already down to 3.9 by the time they tested it. But I don't know if it was already low, causing the miscarriage, or if it was just lowering because it was already over. Since hopefully we'll be TTC this month, is it better to start progesterone as soon as I ovulate, or wait until I get a BFP and then get bloodwork to see if I need it? If we were to conceive, would extra progesterone hurt the baby? I just don't want to take a chance that it was the progesterone, and not get it in time, and end up losing another one, KWIM?

Well, it is difficult to say whether or not your progesterone was low as a function of your m/c or whether it was low to start with and caused your m/c. Some people have waited until a BFP to get tested, then started supplementation, and had everything go just fine. On the other hand, some of us (me included) must start it right after O in order to build up the lining to a sufficient level for implantation. From what I have been told by docs, extra natural progesterone will not hurt. I don't even think there is such a thing as "too high" when you are pregnant (well unless you are exceeding the recommended dosage). You can always start it right after O then get it tested upon getting a BFP to see where your levels fall on the spectrum, then adjust accordingly.


----------



## Julia Rose

*Liz,* I agree with Chesa. 3.9 is very low, and I would try to boost your prog levels before achieving pg. I've been on prescription post-O vaginal prog suppositories for 4 cycles now. I'm supposed to be tested this cycle to see if it's boosted my prog enough (mine was 4.2, which is also super low).


----------



## alyssatuininga

Hey there-
I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am officially 12 weeks today and feeling good. I am cleaning out all my fertility stuff and getting rid of most of it on Ebay. I did however find a sealed package of Pre-seed. I hate to just throw it but not worth Ebaying. Anyone (in the US) want it? I would rather send it to someone who can use it than throw it out. Just PM me if you want it. First one who sends it gets it. I wish you all good luck on your journeys!
Alyssa


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
hanny, many hugs getting thru your due date today. Mine is fastly approaching and I really don't want to face it. Just try and think of your new bean in there growing strong! And you think my prog is good? Didn't someone say under 25 is low for pg?

Well, your 6DPO number was really good (My RE likes to see at least 10), and he (you have to trust your own instincts, though!) likes to see at least 20 at 14DPO (without medication, at least 25 with). If you feel like it's low get a second opinion from another doc. Sometimes you just have to take care of yourself







Here's some more info.

Thank you all for the hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Oh yeah, and WTH is up with my temps? Up, down, up down. I guess the variability is over a smaller range (good thing?) but it looks so ragged. Plus I don't think the thyroid meds got my temps up much - it does look like I'll avoid anything under 96.9. Progress, I guess.

I have heard that tempermental temps can be indicitave of adrenal fatigue, but I don't know too much about it....


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Thanks everyone for the support. I seem to let things build up until I feel like I am going crazy. I will try to speak up more before I get to that point.

I believed that I would get AF around mid-February, and then things would start getting back to normal. Now that it is just about March, and I do not even think I ovulated I am feeling so frustrated. How long do we have to wait to try again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Today is my due date with the babe I lost in August







I can't believe how quickly time went by... Gosh I miss that baby. I wish I were sitting here anxiously awaiting delivery, feeling the excitement and anticipation of having a new baby here soon (I'm sure I'd go over the EDD). Ugh.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
The frustration, however, remains. Sometimes I am okay and at peace with whatever may be. Other times I am overwhelmed with want - I want to be pregnant (with a healthy pregnancy)! And I worry and fret about the ever expanding age difference between DD and her sibling. I wanted them to be 5 years apart (that's what my sister and I are and it's great). Now, I just want a sibling for my daughter. Period.

I try and hold out hope that this is what is best for us. That it will all turn out well in the end. I try so hard to turn this over to the universe and surrender the fight. It's hard sometimes. Really hard.

Thank you. I was hoping for a 3.5-4 year difference. He is 3.5 now. It helps to hear that you and your sister were close with a five year difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I know EXACTLY how you feel. I want her to have a sibling so much! I wanted them to be less than two years apart, but that's not anywhere near possible now. I'm glad she will get longer before pregnancy will change my milk, so there's no chance of accidentally force-weaning her, but our family is really ready for another member!!

I am nursing too. When I was pregnant it was getting really uncomfortable to nurse, so at least I have painless nursing for awhile.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
BlissfullyLoving -







We can all totally understand the frustration of waiting and not understanding what is going on. Perhaps AF is on her way though, and is just acting different. Mine is really weird this cycle, the first after my loss, no cramps at all for the first three days, down to spotting last night and this morning, then pretty uncomfortable cramps started a couple of hours ago with more heavy bleeding. My AFs never act like this, so I'm chalking it up to my body still recovering.

Things are definitely different. I will just wait and see, and hopefully things will make sense soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*BlissfullyLoving* - The first cycles after a m/c are so hard. I, too, thought "well maybe I'm pg" a few times - torn between hope and confusion and fear and... yeah. It's hard. We're here to help you through it.









Thanks!


----------



## Amydoula

Crazy week ladies, I started with a new client yesterday, still recovering from the cough from my flu, etc. I will go read all your posts but I wanted to quick update on my midwife appointment tonight. I had my yearly physical and pap smear. We talked about blood work testing. She is the 3rd HCP to tell me they really truely didn't think it was necessary in my case. She reiterated that if I had low progesterone my body would NOT have hung on to the dead baby an extra 4 weeks (by the time I had the D&C it was that long, who knows how much longer it would have gone on its own). She also says it is unlikely I have blood clotting. She says that is usually related to 2nd and 3rd tri losses. She also said insurance would not pay for the blood work for that, I'd have to pay out of pocket and I'm not willing to go that far yet I guess. She did say no harm in doing the 4-5 mg of folic acid. Said that for women who have had miscarriages or who have birth defects that run in their families it definitely wouldn't hurt and might help. I'll just pee out what I don't need. So I'm going to do that. She agreed with the dr. that next month would be just fine for TTC again. It was funny though when she did my exam she's like your in ovulation mode right now! I said yeah I thought so. So that is good, this cycle is looking very normal.

We also came up with a plan for first tri that I can live with. As soon as I get my BFP, I call the office we will start the HCG level testing and do that through 8 weeks, then stop the testing b/c levels don't go up as quickly and ultrasound is more accurate so week 9 and 11 I'll get ultrasounds and then at 12 hopefully heartbeat on doppler. So that is the plan! Now just to get pregnant!

Ok off to read all your posts.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I mentioned this before, but I am so frustrated about it. I have no idea where I am in this cycle. I have not had me first PPAF yet. The miscarriage ended on January 11th. On February 2 it seemed like I was ovulating for a short time. I had some ovulatory pain and EWCM, but the ovulatory cramping was really short. It lasted a few hours, and usually I can feel for a few days. Also the EWCM continued. I had a pelvic exam on February 6, and the midwife thought I was ovulating then. That was four days after the ovary pain. Oh, and usually my nipples get gradually more sensitive as the days go by, but I never had any sensitivity.

This past week things have just seemed different. My cervix seems to be shifting a lot. I feel crampy, but not like AF cramps. Usually AF cramps are stronger, and I can feel them in my legs. I can only feel the cramping in my uterus, but it is stronger there (if that makes sense). I also had some on and off nausea, but pre this last pregnancy that would be common in the two week wait.

I feel like I could be ovulating anytime because I have had an abundance of EWCM over these last few weeks. I never had the ovary sensation that typically accompanies ovulation.

A few days ago I started thinking that maybe I was pregnant. We were planning on waiting until AF arrived to start trying, but we were also willing to let whatever happened happen. If I did ovulate in the beginning of February we had a good chance of conception.

I took a test this morning. If I conceived the first week of February I should have a pretty good line...with the baby we lost I tested on 10 dpo, and I had a very visible line. Ok, so the test is negative to anyone that would look at it, but if I look at it in a particular way I can definitely see where the second line should be. It never got any darker. If I was actually pregnant with a line that faint (or non-existent) I would have had to ovulated within the past week and a half to two weeks.

I know I am crazy. I know it is silly to get my hopes up when it seems so clear that this is not happening, but it would be so great. My heart is pounding just thinking about it.

If I am not (obviously more likely) then I am now on six and half weeks since the end of the miscarriage (eight from the start), and I believe I have not even ovulated. I know this is still normal, but I am tired of waiting. I want to get back to conceiving.

I am so sad. I just feel like my body is not working right. I feel like I have failed my son...each month that goes by makes it harder for a sibling to be a playmate because of the age difference. I know that I cannot know how they will play together, but he will just be doing things that a baby cannot do.

Sorry for the long vent. I have no one to turn to lately. My best friend is in a bad place right now, and no one else really treated our loss as a loss. I feel I cannot talk to anyone. Everywhere I turn there are reminders of our baby that is gone, and it seems to get worse whenever I think I am feeling better. I miss our baby so much, and I do not think that will ever change. I also feel excited to get pregnant again.

Thanks for reading.









it took 5.5 weeks for my AF to return after my D&C. I don't remember ovulating before getting AF but I am definitely ovulating this week so this is my first normal cycle. We are skipping this one and will start trying in March.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Those are fabulous numbers! I would have to say that your progesterone is NOT low.

kgrands, yay for TTC sooner!

2happymamas, what a pain about the unwashed sperm! Hopefully it still worked, and thank goodness there weren't any worse side effects.

BlissfullyLoving









Me: Had my HCG done again yesterday. 12DPO it was 66, 14DPO 216. Progesterone is hanging out around 26. Today I go in to learn how to do the lovenox injections.
I promise I'm going to leave this thread, eventually. I just like you ladies so much, and emotionally it's hard to move on.

Today is my due date with the babe I lost in August







I can't believe how quickly time went by... Gosh I miss that baby. I wish I were sitting here anxiously awaiting delivery, feeling the excitement and anticipation of having a new baby here soon (I'm sure I'd go over the EDD). Ugh.









Stay as long as you need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
hanny, many hugs getting thru your due date today. Mine is fastly approaching and I really don't want to face it. Just try and think of your new bean in there growing strong! And you think my prog is good? Didn't someone say under 25 is low for pg?

Your progesterone sounds just fine! I think its under 20 that is not so good.


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats hanny and jenna! hugs!


----------



## jmo

*amy*, sounds like your appt went really well. It really makes a lot of sense what your mw said about low prog. Your pg plan sounds good too! I've decided I'm going to have at least one first tri u/s too. I think it will reallllly reduce the stress level.

congrats on making it to 12 wks, *alyssa*!!!!

I talked to the nurse today and our plan so far is to a 7 wk u/s and check my prog again in 3 wks. So I just gotta hold out until 3/20.


----------



## 2happymamas

I am out for this cycle. AF is due to come tomorrow and my temp went below the coverline this morning. There's always next month, right?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am out for this cycle. AF is due to come tomorrow and my temp went below the coverline this morning. There's always next month, right?


----------



## Olerica

*2HappyMamas:* I'm sorry. You are right though, there is always next month.

*JMO:* That sounds very encouraging! 3/20 will come quick!

*Amy:* Sounds like you have a good plan too. Thanks for sharing the information on your hormone levels. Very interesting!

*Blissful:* Regarding waiting, I think that we each have different recommendations from our hcp. Mine wanted me to wait until my beta fell below 2.

*Alyssa:* Congrats on 12 weeks!

*Me:* Well, I've been taking Vitex this cycle just for cycle support and to see how it would affect me. Yesterday I got wet CM, today too. I've been really 'interested' in DH which has been nice for us, but for some reason I'm doing a lot of fitful dreaming, so my temps have been off (IMHO). Anyway, it looks like I might O right around day 14. How weird (and awesome) would that be? I just have a feeling that I've turned a corner from a not so positive space to a rather positive one. It's good!


----------



## namaste_mom

*Kati* - I followed the link to your chart but it did work.

*Barose* - ? did you test

*MaryLang* - welcome, may your stay be short

*kgrands* - yeah for starting to ttc early!
*
apmama2myboo* - I have got to remember the pineapple next cycle
*
hanny* - ((HUGS)) I hope you were able to find some peace yesterday with your due date and all.

*Amy* - that sounds like a great appointment, I'm glad that you have a plan.

*Jeanna* - yeah on the great numbers, I'm so happy for you.

*2happymamas* - (((HUGS)))

*Me* - at the beginning of the 2ww. I looked at the calendar and set a date for 16 dpo to test. I will not test before then (mantra). I'm also not going to buy any hpts until 16 dpo. Can't test if they are in the house. My resolve is always great at the beginning of the two week wait and then weakens until I break down and test.







:


----------



## barose

(I have to catch up with personals later)

I tested today and it was of course BFN (two different tests). The waiting game to AF has officially begun. We only officially resumed ttc in late January; I should have never thought it would be this easy. It never was, why should now be any different? Ill probably see so many people come and go here before Ill see a BFP.

I though about staying home from work today, but I didn't want to use my PTO to sulk so Ill do it at work. I feel so low today I dont know what to do.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
(I have to catch up with personals later)

I tested today and it was of course BFN (two different tests). The waiting game to AF has officially begun. We only officially resumed ttc in late January; I should have never thought it would be this easy. It never was, why should now be any different? Ill probably see so many people come and go here before Ill see a BFP.

I though about staying home from work today, but I didn't want to use my PTO to sulk so Ill do it at work. I feel so low today I dont know what to do.

I'm so sorry! I wish it made more sense, but it doesn't - what's going on with those 5 extra dpo? Big hugs to you today.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
(I have to catch up with personals later)

I tested today and it was of course BFN (two different tests). The waiting game to AF has officially begun. We only officially resumed ttc in late January; I should have never thought it would be this easy. It never was, why should now be any different? Ill probably see so many people come and go here before Ill see a BFP.

I though about staying home from work today, but I didn't want to use my PTO to sulk so Ill do it at work. I feel so low today I dont know what to do.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm so sorry! I wish it made more sense, but it doesn't - what's going on with those 5 extra dpo? Big hugs to you today.

& *BlissfullyLoving*

Thanks ladies. I have no idea why my LP is so long. I would like to think I ovulated later but I started having post-O symptoms starting at 1-2 DPO, had O pains and EWCM only during that time.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
& *BlissfullyLoving*

Thanks ladies. I have no idea why my LP is so long. I would like to think I ovulated later but I started having post-O symptoms starting at 1-2 DPO, had O pains and EWCM only during that time.

Barose - according to your temp shift it really looks like you could have O'd on CD 18. I know you mentioned the EWCM and O pains but I had those too earlier in my cycle. As you can see from my chart, those were when my body _tried_ to O, but couldn't reach the threshold necessary (explained in TCOYF). My body actually did that twice - EWCM, O pains, increased labido, pre-O temp dip, and everything - before actually Oing later in my cycle. I even had post-O symptoms like nausea after these attempts! And when I did finally O, there wasn't any EWCM. With your chart, there is a bigger shift after CD 18. That would put you at only about 11 DPO. And since there wasn't as much data for the first week of your cycle, FF had trouble getting an accurate coverline to nail the O day right.

*2happymamas*:


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--no kidding! That is the neatest jumping temps I have ever seen! They're so organized.

*2HappyMamas*--







Yup, there's always next month. I'm sorry you went through all that just to have a no-go. Bah! Didn't you say that if it took this long with you, then your wife would try (it's been a couple months, forgive me if I recall incorrectly)? Or was there a reason you had to carry?

*namaste mom*--if you buy a HPT before 16DPO, I'm going to throw a tomato at you. I'll do it.









*barose*







I totally understand. What makes it worse for me this time around is that I got pg on month two of trying last year. And if I don't catch it this month, then I'm going to try a month of vitex for April with no TTC (I still don't trust conceiving while on the stuff) and see if I can catch May. But I don't want to do that, I want to get pregnant with my near-Christmas baby who can yowl at me every year when people cheap out and get him/her a combo gift. I hope that this cycle is it for you, too and we can both deal with that in a couple Christmases! As for being down--try watching something incredibly sad when you get home and have a good cry, it might help. Of course, looking at your chart, I can't say you're out of the running, despite the icky BFNs. I'd get a blood test if you can, just to make sure you just aren't peeing enough hormone out.

*me*: whoa, there's an exciting morning. I sat down, recorded my temp, came here, started reading and heard the trash truck. That's right, we forgot to take it out. So, I threw on jeans, only the top button, grabbed the bag of trash and ran outside barefoot across the ice (yes, our yard is still frozen over) and frozen grass (and I think my boob almost popped out my arm sleeve--I'm wearing a sleeveless shirt that really needs a bra) and the trash guy stared at me as I perched at the top of our wall and dropped the trash onto the sidewalk. I don't think he sees people do the trash dash that often. At least not barefoot in the winter. And no, despite it all, I wasn't even cold


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Barose - according to your temp shift it really looks like you could have O'd on CD 18. I know you mentioned the EWCM and O pains but I had those too earlier in my cycle. As you can see from my chart, those were when my body _tried_ to O, but couldn't reach the threshold necessary (explained in TCOYF). My body actually did that twice - EWCM, O pains, increased labido, pre-O temp dip, and everything - before actually Oing later in my cycle. I even had post-O symptoms like nausea after these attempts! And when I did finally O, there wasn't any EWCM. With your chart, there is a bigger shift after CD 18. That would put you at only about 11 DPO. And since there wasn't as much data for the first week of your cycle, FF had trouble getting an accurate coverline to nail the O day right.

*2happymamas*:









That's what makes it so difficult. If the symptoms are there when I though I Oed and I have no other patches of EWCM, how should we know what is right? How do you time intercourse properly?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Barose - according to your temp shift it really looks like you could have O'd on CD 18. I know you mentioned the EWCM and O pains but I had those too earlier in my cycle. As you can see from my chart, those were when my body _tried_ to O, but couldn't reach the threshold necessary (explained in TCOYF). My body actually did that twice - EWCM, O pains, increased labido, pre-O temp dip, and everything - before actually Oing later in my cycle. I even had post-O symptoms like nausea after these attempts! And when I did finally O, there wasn't any EWCM. With your chart, there is a bigger shift after CD 18. That would put you at only about 11 DPO. And since there wasn't as much data for the first week of your cycle, FF had trouble getting an accurate coverline to nail the O day right.

Not to jump on the band waggon after the fact, but I sort of thought this too - that your O date was closer to CD18. It makes sense from a progesterone-temp bump perspective and is much less worrying - except that it would appear that you had missed the egg at that point though.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am out for this cycle. AF is due to come tomorrow and my temp went below the coverline this morning. There's always next month, right?









sorry, mama. But at least your iui is on the house this time, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Well, I've been taking Vitex this cycle just for cycle support and to see how it would affect me. Yesterday I got wet CM, today too. I've been really 'interested' in DH which has been nice for us, but for some reason I'm doing a lot of fitful dreaming, so my temps have been off (IMHO). Anyway, it looks like I might O right around day 14. How weird (and awesome) would that be? I just have a feeling that I've turned a corner from a not so positive space to a rather positive one. It's good!

Yay for cd14 O'ing!!! Vitex really does amazing things for some ppl!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
[*Me* - at the beginning of the 2ww. I looked at the calendar and set a date for 16 dpo to test. I will not test before then (mantra). I'm also not going to buy any hpts until 16 dpo. Can't test if they are in the house. My resolve is always great at the beginning of the two week wait and then weakens until I break down and test.







:

I know what you mean about having them in the house...dangerous. Unfortunately, I have no problem running to the store at 7am in my pajamas either, though! Good luck holding out!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I tested today and it was of course BFN (two different tests). The waiting game to AF has officially begun. We only officially resumed ttc in late January; I should have never thought it would be this easy. It never was, why should now be any different? Ill probably see so many people come and go here before Ill see a BFP.









sorry, barose. I think chesa might be right about your chart, though.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Barose - according to your temp shift it really looks like you could have O'd on CD 18.

I totally see that, too. And CD18 makes more sense than CD10, to me...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
That's what makes it so difficult. If the symptoms are there when I though I Oed and I have no other patches of EWCM, how should we know what is right? How do you time intercourse properly?

Um, well... we don't really "time it" per say. We DTD every day from CD 8 or so. There were a couple of days we missed, but every other day is pretty good too. So this cycle, it was 19 times. I also started using OPKs for the first time this month. You can actually see the line get darker when my body tried to O! But the tests weren't actually positive until I actually O'd. (I used saliva ferning too, and you can see the same pattern there as well). If I were you, I would get some OPKs. I got 50 (60 cents each) from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html and used one every day so I could figure out what was going on. Then you could time things better if you didn't feel up to BDing all the time. Hugs - I know it is so frustrating. Baby-making should be easy.


----------



## barose

*Olerica* - It really sucks to have missed my possible O date. I distinctly remember not having any EWCM and not being in the mood!

*Xak* - your morning sounds very exciting! This happened to us one time during a holiday. Our trash pick-ups are on Mondays (they don't take Monday holidays off), we totally forgot, heard the truck, jumped out of bed with what we had on, ran downstairs, brought the cans from the back of the house (down a hill and stairs) and got rid of all garbage and recycling in the house. So much for sleeping in.









*Namaste* - good luck!

*Olerica* - sounds like the Vitex is working! I'm thinking of trying it for my next cycle.

*2happymamas* -









More later

*Me* - Thanks for the insight about my chart.
At least AF will come tomorrow or Friday then if I'm lucky

March will be a hard month for us since we are traveling around the middle of the month (business) for a few days and maybe again a week later. The good thing is, we will be together and have a fairly nice hotel room. We'll also be in the same time zone so I won't have those temping issues. We will be tired from the long days nevertheless.

I recently found a support group for infertility/pregnancy loss that will start later in March. I'm curious and excited to see how that will go.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Um, well... we don't really "time it" per say. We DTD every day from CD 8 or so. There were a couple of days we missed, but every other day is pretty good too. So this cycle, it was 19 times. I also started using OPKs for the first time this month. You can actually see the line get darker when my body tried to O! But the tests weren't actually positive until I actually O'd. (I used saliva ferning too, and you can see the same pattern there as well). If I were you, I would get some OPKs. I got 50 (60 cents each) from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html and used one every day so I could figure out what was going on. Then you could time things better if you didn't feel up to BDing all the time. Hugs - I know it is so frustrating.

I havent used OPKs in a while. I think maybe I should start up again!


----------



## Olerica

Guys, I know that this is the smallest little thing, but have you noticed the change in the "Chart" smiley? They made it into a more positive chart by showing a pregnancy rather than an ovulation chart!

I also post in the "TTC #1 in our 30's" thread and one of the mamas, Rivka made the suggestion early this year - but look! It happened.

Just thought it was cool!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Guys, I know that this is the smallest little thing, but have you noticed the change in the "Chart" smiley? They made it into a more positive chart by showing a pregnancy rather than an ovulation chart!



Thats pretty cool! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Amydoula

Thanks for all the support. I'm feeling good about everything, now just to get pregnant again!

2happymamas:







hopefully next month will be lucky for both of us!

namaste: the 2ww is so hard!

Olerica: yay for early O!

barose: I'm with the others, totally CD18 to me too, we pretty much DTD every day or every other day from day 12 onward b/c I don't chart or use OPK's.

xak: that was a really funny visual! I'm sure you made the trash guy's day.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Guys, I know that this is the smallest little thing, but have you noticed the change in the "Chart" smiley? They made it into a more positive chart by showing a pregnancy rather than an ovulation chart!

Just thought it was cool!

Wow, that is great. I have done a lot of research on the power of phrasing and titles (in relation to therapy/support groups, etc), and this is definitely a positive change for those wishing to get pregnant. Just seeing the pregnant chart makes it more likely to happen (too bad for those charting to avoid pregnancy







).

I was recently discussing conception support groups with the word "trying" in the title. People can easily become defined by the trying part instead of the conceiving part. We were attempting to come up with better titles...like joyfully conceiving or pleasantly conceiving.

I think it is so interesting. I actually just read a study by a woman that wore a shirt that said: "I deeply and completely love, honor, accept and forgive myself". Then she tested the vibrational rate of her subtle energy with a medical diagnostic tool, and there was a significant difference in her energy.

These subtle changes make such a large difference in our energy.


----------



## hazeleyes

AF has arrived today. After she leaves, we can officially TTC again.


----------



## fallriverfox

s hazel.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*BlissfullyLoving*: Wonderful information about the subtle effects of wording and energy. I love that shirt!

*hazel* and *Amy*: Hurray for TTC again!

*frf*: How are you doing? I hope the 2WW is treating you well...

Off to acupuncture....


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* -







Sorry this wasn't the month.









*barose* - I agree with *ChesapeakeBorn* - I was thinking the same thing. I also noticed that the coverline is different than last month - that would make me suspicious that I hadn't really O'd (before it's too late to keep up the BDing).

*Olerica* - I noticed the smiley changed, but I had no idea why.

*hazeleyes* - Yeah! G/L this month.







:


----------



## barose

Nm


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*frf*: How are you doing? I hope the 2WW is treating you well...

I'm good, just boring so I haven't been posting about me. Waiting as fast as I can







I'm planning to wait till next week to test at 14 dpo. Hopefully I can keep out of the pee stick section of the store







Thanks for asking about me!


----------



## ~adorkable~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Wow, that is great. I have done a lot of research on the power of phrasing and titles (in relation to therapy/support groups, etc), and this is definitely a positive change for those wishing to get pregnant.

Glad to hear that ladies like the new chart, I really whole heartedly agree with the power of positive thought, that was my motivation to get the new smiley in place.

Yes and I too have a big issue with the _"try"_ thing. To me it sounds like a pre-acceptance of failure.

I am not "Trying To Conceive", I am "Doing Everything In My Ability To Conceive"!

that just does not make for a neat acronym!

ok back to my thread, hugs to all you ladies







, you are all very strong and amazing!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
AF has arrived today. After she leaves, we can officially TTC again.









Here's to March!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*BlissfullyLoving*: Wonderful information about the subtle effects of wording and energy. I love that shirt!

*hazel* and *Amy*: Hurray for TTC again!

*frf*: How are you doing? I hope the 2WW is treating you well...

Off to acupuncture....

Thanks! I can't wait to see AF b/c I know that then we can finally begin.


----------



## momoftworedheads

hazel and Amydoula- Here's sending lots of sticky baby dust your way for March!

Namaste and frf- we can all test together! I am 6DPO. Feeling a little crampy-praying it is implantation! Sending lots and lots of BFP vibes to you both!

2happymamas-Hope that your next IUI is the ONE! Thanks for the info on the washed sperm-learn something new here all of the time!










Jen


----------



## hazeleyes

Thanks ladies.... I can't wait to try again.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Morning all!

AF will not go away! It stopped again yesterday, then came back with spotting last night and heavier spotting again this AM. I'm not worried, just annoyed, lol.

Anyone testing soon?

Liz


----------



## fallriverfox

Morning everyone!

Sorry about AF Liz, that sucks.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hello everyone







) been busy ttc here, we'll see what happens. dd came down with a horrid cold so it's been hard making the time, as i've been sleeping in her bed and taking care of her thru the night, plus fighting off the cold myself







I'm sorry the old hag AF left my house and seemed to visit many of you, i hope her stay is short. She always overstays her welcome in my house! I am encouraged by all the BFP's here, it's great and congrats to you with the happy sticks!

On another note, don't read any further if you don't want to hear a disgruntled, angry rant.







: I'm disgusted with my friend's wife, who seems to find ways to pee me off every time I get an email from her, like "oh, do you feel pressure ttc? are you putting pressure on yourself?" etc. Well let's see here, I'm almost 35, so yes, and both my mom and aunt had to have full hysterectomies at 34 and 35 due to cancer of the uterus, so yeah, there IS some pressure involved, I'd have to be a total freaking MORON to NOT feel any pressure at all about it, not all of us are 5 years younger than their husbands! and I have TOLD her this family cancer history stuff before, and she's all, treating me like I am rushing myself and it just rubs me the wrong way. Then I get these cards in the mail from the hospital's SAID groups and THAT irritates me, like if I grieve privately (or on the internet-lol) instead of in a physical room full of strangers it's somehow less valid than with people in person...I feel like what happened was a terrible tragedy, and it will remain a tragedy for the rest of my life, but I WILL NOT let it rule me and obsess over it. I WILL try to conceive another child and WHEN i am pregnant again (AND I WILL BE), be proactive with the progesterone shots my doctor has recommended after week 16, and just because (like my friend's wife) I don't get pregnant the second I look at my dh across the room like some OTHER fertile Myrtle's I know and then make my husband get a vasectomy because "birth control is HIS problem" doesn't make me any less of a mom or make me less of a woman either, as she seems to imply with her flip little comments. I'm sorry, guys, I just needed to rant...I've had crap sleep for the last week because of dd being sick, and insensitive people really p*ss me off, and the world has WAY too many of them for my liking. I'm done now, on with a pleasant, happy day














: and waiting for the next 4 inches of snow.....*sigh* and yes, I WOULD like some cheese with my WHINE thank you







lol


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*apmama*:







Ooooo, how irritating! I would be pi#$ed too. Vent away mama! Anytime! This is a wonderfully safe place where we can all do that.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*BlissfullyLoving*: Wonderful information about the subtle effects of wording and energy. I love that shirt!

Yeah, I am trying to figure out a way to put that on my clothing...maybe on the tag. I would like to add something about fertility and health.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka * 
Yes and I too have a big issue with the _"try"_ thing. To me it sounds like a pre-acceptance of failure.

I know...the term "trying" should really be omitted. I once heard a quote (cannot remember where) about the term trying. The person said that when you say you will try something you fail with honor.

*apmama2myboo*







Some people are clueless. This story reminds me of my SIL. She had a friend that was receiving fertility treatments and had been working on conceiving for years. My SIL hated being pregnant and would complain about it constantly in front of her friend. When she had a surprise pregnancy the second time she would complain about it all the time to her friend. She was just so insensitive and clueless. I always imagined how horrible and angry that woman must have felt.


----------



## namaste_mom

*xak* - I don't want a tomato thrown on me, so 16 dpo it is. My husband does the trash dash quite often, we just can't seem to remember.

*Jeanna* - i live pretty close to a place that sells hpts also but because I hate to shop, I think that dashing to the store is out of the question.
*
barose* - yeah for the hotel room in march!

*BlissfullyLoving* - I've read alot about positive thinking too; however, since Norah's death I'm much less positive but I do believe it can change your outlook in certain situations. Maybe I'll get a shirt that says that also.

*hazel* - yeah on ttc!

*frf -* so are you about 7 dpo now? Do not go down the hpt aisle.

*Red Jen* - I'm 4 or 5 days behind you so we won't be testing together but I can wait with you. Its nice to have someone to whine too while in the 2ww

*Liz* - af did that to me last time too

*apmama* ((HUGS))

*Booby Jen* - your quiet lately, hope you are OK

I remember that quote, it goes something like "Trying is failing with honor" or as I've told DH and the kids "There is no trying there is only Doing" I don't like it when people, like my students, say "I'll try" then I say No, you will 'do' you will not try.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

I know it's the very end of February, but I thought I'd join this thread, maybe get an early start on March. It has to be a better month! I am still trying to figure how it works, too much to read through though so please bear with me. I am still bleeding on and off, mostly off, from mc two weeks ago. So no AF or charting yet. Am I doing this right?
BTW, when did you start discussing TTC with DH/DP? As soon as I knew my baby was gone I knew I wanted to ttc asap. I just haven't "gone there" yet with dh. It's still pretty raw. We also haven't gotten the green flag to dtd.
So, I'm not sure what list I need to be on, but I'm sure someone does and can help me out here! Thanks.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Elise*: Welcome! I am so sorry for your loss and I hope your stay is short.

*B4M*: Thinking of you and hoping all is well....


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I know it's the very end of February, but I thought I'd join this thread, maybe get an early start on March. It has to be a better month! I am still trying to figure how it works, too much to read through though so please bear with me. I am still bleeding on and off, mostly off, from mc two weeks ago. So no AF or charting yet. Am I doing this right?
BTW, when did you start discussing TTC with DH/DP? As soon as I knew my baby was gone I knew I wanted to ttc asap. I just haven't "gone there" yet with dh. It's still pretty raw. We also haven't gotten the green flag to dtd.
So, I'm not sure what list I need to be on, but I'm sure someone does and can help me out here! Thanks.

*hugs* My way of talking to DH about conceiving was telling him exactly when I wanted AF to be back by so we could start TTC again at X time. He just accepted it. I had explained that we needed to wait one real cycle, for AF to come and then we could try again. He just has trouble around the testing phase--he doesn't want me to test because he's scared I'll lose the baby again and he doesn't want to know about it... but also knows it's not possible NOT to know, so it's more that he's just scared. He wants a new baby, too and knows I'm not getting any younger (I'm 3 years older than he is) so it's my timetable. He made me wait until I was 24 to start TTC and I was 26 when I had my daughter. Which was barely under my personal timetable of having to have my first by 27 (we want 4 and I'd like to be done being pregnant before 35, with them spaced a little under 2 years apart--that's blown to heck now).

And this is definitely the list for you *hugs* I came here DURING my m/c--I was still bleeding from it (no d&c for me), but I was lucky enough that exactly like clockwork, AF was there to the day she would have been in any other cycle.

*On "Trying"*--We'd need a short acronym and the first thing that comes to mind is "Working to Conceive" but that implies that it's work (ha! works perfectly for me! *grumble*) or "Dancing to Conceive" (as in BDing, but most people would think we were actually doing some strange dance to improve fertility). Maybe "Striving to Conceive"? That's stronger than trying, but isn't confusing and still says that it's a work in progress... "Progressing to Conceive?" eh. "Willing to Conceive?" Naw, sounds like we're not working at it. "Intent to Conceive?"


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I remember that quote, it goes something like "Trying is failing with honor" or as I've told DH and the kids "There is no trying there is only Doing" I don't like it when people, like my students, say "I'll try" then I say No, you will 'do' you will not try.

You made me think of Yoda, my dh is a star wars geek. "There is no try, there is only DO."


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*BlissfullyLoving* - I've read alot about positive thinking too; however, since Norah's death I'm much less positive but I do believe it can change your outlook in certain situations. Maybe I'll get a shirt that says that also.

Yeah, I know what you mean. I could tell myself over and over that there were positive reasons for the loss of our baby, but none of it is going to change the sadness I have over the baby. It is just not something that can be covered up with a smile, if you know what I mean. I use EFT (emotional freedom technique), and that actually does help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I know it's the very end of February, but I thought I'd join this thread, maybe get an early start on March. It has to be a better month! I am still trying to figure how it works, too much to read through though so please bear with me. I am still bleeding on and off, mostly off, from mc two weeks ago. So no AF or charting yet. Am I doing this right?
BTW, when did you start discussing TTC with DH/DP? As soon as I knew my baby was gone I knew I wanted to ttc asap. I just haven't "gone there" yet with dh. It's still pretty raw. We also haven't gotten the green flag to dtd.
So, I'm not sure what list I need to be on, but I'm sure someone does and can help me out here! Thanks.

Welcome







I am so sorry for your loss.

We talked about trying again the day of the loss...mainly because the physician that we saw talked about it with us. We went back and forth a lot about wanting to try and not wanting to try.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*On "Trying"*--We'd need a short acronym and the first thing that comes to mind is "Working to Conceive" but that implies that it's work (ha! works perfectly for me! *grumble*) or "Dancing to Conceive" (as in BDing, but most people would think we were actually doing some strange dance to improve fertility). Maybe "Striving to Conceive"? That's stronger than trying, but isn't confusing and still says that it's a work in progress... "Progressing to Conceive?" eh. "Willing to Conceive?" Naw, sounds like we're not working at it. "Intent to Conceive?"

A group I belong to came up with "pleasantly conceiving", "happily conceiving", "busy conceiving", "joyfully conceiving", "blissfully conceiving", "easily conceiving" and a few more I cannot remember.


----------



## apmama2myboo

elise, you will find some awesome women here. strong, awesome women, so you're in good company. I don't have an answer to your question, but I am sure someone here will. My body was all screwy postpartum and I ended up on 10 days of progesterone pills, just to get my body to cycle and stop spotting endlessly. may your stay here be short.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
I feel like what happened was a terrible tragedy, and it will remain a tragedy for the rest of my life, but I WILL NOT let it rule me and obsess over it. I WILL try to conceive another child and WHEN i am pregnant again (AND I WILL BE), be proactive with the progesterone shots my doctor has recommended after week 16

AMEN. Your time is coming!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I know it's the very end of February, but I thought I'd join this thread, maybe get an early start on March. It has to be a better month! I am still trying to figure how it works, too much to read through though so please bear with me. I am still bleeding on and off, mostly off, from mc two weeks ago. So no AF or charting yet. Am I doing this right?
BTW, when did you start discussing TTC with DH/DP? As soon as I knew my baby was gone I knew I wanted to ttc asap. I just haven't "gone there" yet with dh. It's still pretty raw. We also haven't gotten the green flag to dtd.
So, I'm not sure what list I need to be on, but I'm sure someone does and can help me out here! Thanks.

Elise, I'm sorry for your loss. We are in various stages in our timelines to concieve, and you are not in a different place than some of the others. You are more than welcome here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I remember that quote, it goes something like "Trying is failing with honor" or as I've told DH and the kids "There is no trying there is only Doing" I don't like it when people, like my students, say "I'll try" then I say No, you will 'do' you will not try.

My mom always said this too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yeah, I am trying to figure out a way to put that on my clothing...maybe on the tag. I would like to add something about fertility and health.

I know...the term "trying" should really be omitted. I once heard a quote (cannot remember where) about the term trying. The person said that when you say you will try something you fail with honor.

I LOVE this idea. I wonder if you could write something into a locket or have a bracelet engraved with a goal to keep you mindful of it. I do this with passwords - a character trait that I want to encorporate, or whatever. Right now, it's "healthypregnancy". It just keeps me hopeful and mindful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*On "Trying"*--We'd need a short acronym and the first thing that comes to mind is "Working to Conceive" but that implies that it's work (ha! works perfectly for me! *grumble*) or "Dancing to Conceive" (as in BDing, but most people would think we were actually doing some strange dance to improve fertility). Maybe "Striving to Conceive"? That's stronger than trying, but isn't confusing and still says that it's a work in progress... "Progressing to Conceive?" eh. "Willing to Conceive?" Naw, sounds like we're not working at it. "Intent to Conceive?"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yeah, I know what you mean. I could tell myself over and over that there were positive reasons for the loss of our baby, but none of it is going to change the sadness I have over the baby. It is just not something that can be covered up with a smile, if you know what I mean. I use EFT (emotional freedom technique), and that actually does help.

A group I belong to came up with "pleasantly conceiving", "happily conceiving", "busy conceiving", "joyfully conceiving", "blissfully conceiving", "easily conceiving" and a few more I cannot remember.

I love EFT for emotional stuff and to keep my body ready.

I like the 'pleasantly, happily, busy, joyfully, blissfully, easily" ones. Don't know why but it makes my heart open.

A few months ago, I took a free tele-class on setting intention. It made you get really specific with your goals, even to put a date on them. I need to get that formula and write them out again. It was something like:

"By __date__ I will ___super specific goal____. I will give my energy and time in exchange for __restated goal__. *This is my desire.*

Part of the plan by which I will accomplish this is: ____how #1___, __how #2__, __how #3__, and reading my full statement of desire twice daily.

I am worthy of all of this, or of something even better, and I know that (God, the Universe, etc) wants me to have my desires fulfilled. I accept this and am DEEPLY grateful."

It really helped me to keep focus... I had to take it down because I moved jobs and forgot to put it back up, but I think I will again.


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *Eliseatthebeach*!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I LOVE this idea. I wonder if you could write something into a locket or have a bracelet engraved with a goal to keep you mindful of it. I do this with passwords - a character trait that I want to encorporate, or whatever. Right now, it's "healthypregnancy". It just keeps me hopeful and mindful.

I was thinking the same thing. It would easier to wear an accessory everyday instead of writing the phrase into my shirts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I like the 'pleasantly, happily, busy, joyfully, blissfully, easily" ones. Don't know why but it makes my heart open.

I know. It really does change the feeling. Instead of work it is pleasure. We should all be blissfully and easily conceiving.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
A few months ago, I took a free tele-class on setting intention. It made you get really specific with your goals, even to put a date on them. I need to get that formula and write them out again. It was something like:

"By __date__ I will ___super specific goal____. I will give my energy and time in exchange for __restated goal__. *This is my desire.*

Part of the plan by which I will accomplish this is: ____how #1___, __how #2__, __how #3__, and reading my full statement of desire twice daily.

I am worthy of all of this, or of something even better, and I know that (God, the Universe, etc) wants me to have my desires fulfilled. I accept this and am DEEPLY grateful."

It really helped me to keep focus... I had to take it down because I moved jobs and forgot to put it back up, but I think I will again.

This is really neat.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*frf -* so are you about 7 dpo now? Do not go down the hpt aisle.

I'm 9dpo. The waiting is driving me crazy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I know it's the very end of February, but I thought I'd join this thread, maybe get an early start on March. It has to be a better month! I am still trying to figure how it works, too much to read through though so please bear with me. I am still bleeding on and off, mostly off, from mc two weeks ago. So no AF or charting yet. Am I doing this right?
BTW, when did you start discussing TTC with DH/DP? As soon as I knew my baby was gone I knew I wanted to ttc asap. I just haven't "gone there" yet with dh. It's still pretty raw. We also haven't gotten the green flag to dtd.
So, I'm not sure what list I need to be on, but I'm sure someone does and can help me out here! Thanks.









Elise. I remember your story. You are doing it right so far. I was pretty clear with my DH from the beginning that I wanted to try as soon as I was able, which was 4 months after the MC. I'm sure Kati (josh's_girl) will put you on the list on the front page when she sees your post. I hope your stay here is short.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
A group I belong to came up with "pleasantly conceiving", "happily conceiving", "busy conceiving", "joyfully conceiving", "blissfully conceiving", "easily conceiving" and a few more I cannot remember.

I like "busy" conceiving, it seems to most accurate







How about bravely conceiving?


----------



## i0lanthe

The trying talk reminds me of people talking about (no tomatoes) friends saying they'd "try to breastfeed" vs. they are "going to breastfeed"... "*going to conceive*" sounds like an aggressively positive attitude to me and I think I will think about it that way. I like hearing all these other alternate phrasings too. I like the new chart smiley.

FF tried (and I do mean to say "tried") to tell me that I O'd several days ago but it is clearly deranged, so I told it to stop drawing lines for now and I'll do it myself. Our relationship often breaks down like this. I expect FF thinks I am too controlling. :/ Temping is hard when you wake up in a different bed every morning (gosh that sounds more risque than cosleeping with kids who have to be in separate bedrooms due to excessive body-checking not to mention jumping on sleeping sibling's bed and/or sleeping sibling) so having two thermometers has turned out to help a lot. Yesterday, today, tomorrow,.. I am pretty sure O will turn out to be one of those (I don't get a reliable ovary pain so although I think I had one this morning, I don't know when the pain happens relative to the actual O and possibly I hallucinated it)... so I am approximately on the cusp of 2WW.

personals later


----------



## Amydoula

VERY busy day today so small post but I have to say i LOVE "*going to conceive*. It's just so positive.


----------



## apmama2myboo

the positivity thing reminds me about this book i read by peggy orenstein (sp?) called Waiting for Daisy. it's nonfiction, and the author goes thru tons of fertility issues, considers adoption over and over, and then finally after many miscarriages manages to conceive. In the book, she talks about what her friend told her, about "Hearts Desires." A "Hearts Desire" is where you take symbols of things that mean a lot to you, like fertility, good fortune, etc....basically anything you REALLY with all your heart want for yourself, and you put it at your bedside table. Supposedly, it will work on your subconscious and provide the path for what you desire. The author had some different cultural fertility figurines/statuettes from different belief systems on her bedside table, and in the book her husband thinks her little "shrine" is really cool so he moves it to the living room and she blows up at him for moving her Hearts Desire. I read the book after I lost my son, and in many ways it was very cathartic, not just because of reading someone else going thru painful times similar to my own, but because her path was much harder and more problematic than mine has been so far. I have my egyptian figurines packed away and now I want to find them to put them on my bedside table, for my own Hearts Desire


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
How about bravely conceiving?

You know, this is totally what it feels like to me. After losses I think we're going in to it bravely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temping is hard when you wake up in a different bed every morning









this made me laugh

Still luking here as long as that's okay







. I keep going between feeling like everything is going to be fine this time to just waiting for the bleeding to start. My first u/s is 3/25. Just trying to make it until then. I just realized it's going to be pretty unavoidable to not tell many of my friends as I'm supposed to go to an art opening at a winery tomorrow. Obviously I won't be trying an wines and everyone will ask. I guess I could lie but I'm sure no one will believe me.


----------



## heatherh

Yeah







for not being able to try wines! I hope your friends are supportive, *jmo*.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Thanks for all the welcomes







It's so sad that we all have to be here. On the other hand, it's comforting to know we're not alone and there are people who understand. Go figure.


----------



## heatherh

Hey *joshs_girl* - I'd be interested in taking over the March thread if you'd like. Is there an easy way for you to send me the text/code for the front page so I don't have to recreate chart links and such?


----------



## fallriverfox

I'm spotting. Crap.


----------



## ~adorkable~

Striving to Conceive STC

i love that!

_"Try Not
Do or Do Not,
There is No Try."
_
-yoda


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
How about bravely conceiving?

That is true. It is so scary sometimes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
"*going to conceive*" sounds like an aggressively positive attitude to me and I think I will think about it that way.

I like this...the only thing I can think is that because it is phrased in the future (going to...) you can condition yourself to conceive sometime in the future and not right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
the positivity thing reminds me about this book i read by peggy orenstein (sp?) called Waiting for Daisy. I have my egyptian figurines packed away and now I want to find them to put them on my bedside table, for my own Hearts Desire









I never read this. It sounds lovely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Still luking here as long as that's okay







. I keep going between feeling like everything is going to be fine this time to just waiting for the bleeding to start. My first u/s is 3/25. Just trying to make it until then. I just realized it's going to be pretty unavoidable to not tell many of my friends as I'm supposed to go to an art opening at a winery tomorrow. Obviously I won't be trying an wines and everyone will ask. I guess I could lie but I'm sure no one will believe me.

Can you say that you are not feeling good? You want to hang out with friends, but you are not feeling like drinking? Have fun!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm spotting. Crap.

Implantation?


----------



## namaste_mom

*frf* - your only 9 dpo, could it be implantation or is it too much?

Welcome *Elise*, you will find support here

*Jenna* - you could tell them or could say "I'm the driver" [dangle keys] and have your DH drink

I like Going to Conceive or Bravely Conceiving or Actively Conceiving

*apmama* - that sounds like a cool book. I think I'll look for it; lol at YODA!!

I was also thinking that "Trying is failing with honor" sounds like something Buzz Lightyear would say. So, there it is, I follow the mantras of Yoda and Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I was also thinking that "Trying is failing with honor" sounds like something Buzz Lightyear would say. So, there it is, I follow the mantras of Yoda and Buzz Lightyear.

I remembered where I heard it. I am not sure where it originated, but one of the speakers says it on the movie The Secret.


----------



## xakana

What am I, a masochist?? So, I was over at my DDC from Lilly (which I should know better... it's SO mainstream I want to pull my hair out some days) but anyway, it was great, nothing to get annoyed by, just some "Will X help X happen/not happen?" things like that and of course pics. Well, pics of toddlers are great.

I forgot she just had a baby.









There she was, in all her cuteness, looking out the screen at me--and that was fine. Until I got to her and her brother. I was fine at first because it was SO cute and I wanted to see Lilly with a little brother or sister like that... then it hit me. And now I'm depressed and angry. And you're the only ones who can understand why.

Okay, I'm going to catch up reading now. I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

xakana


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh, Xakana







I'm sorry.

I have a hard time believing it's implantation spotting. It is very minimal, just wiping away brown, but it is "normal" for me to spot before AF shows. I didn't expect to see spotting until Sunday, but still, around here spotting has always indicated AF. I didn't have implantation spotting with either my DD or the baby I lost.

But hanging out with you all makes me feel better


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
A group I belong to came up with "pleasantly conceiving", "happily conceiving", "busy conceiving", "joyfully conceiving", "blissfully conceiving", "easily conceiving" and a few more I cannot remember.

Oooh, I like "busy conceiving!" ... Too bad it doesn't matter what we call it... no one else will recognize it and will still call it TTC. Still, I'm updating my TTC progress widget on Cafemom to "Busy Conceiving" and put in an affirmation:

"Actively working at it. I've changed the title and this message to reflect a more positive, intent on conceiving. Trying implies failure. I will not fail. I *will* conceive. I *will* gestate a healthy baby. I *will* give birth with a VBAC and have a wonderful new baby that will grow and outlive me. I will. So I will, so mote it be."

Little prayer at the end... which I don't typically do, but I feel it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
FF tried (and I do mean to say "tried") to tell me that I O'd several days ago but it is clearly deranged, so I told it to stop drawing lines for now and I'll do it myself. Our relationship often breaks down like this. I expect FF thinks I am too controlling.

ROFLMAO!! OMG, that was great!!

*frf--*







I'm sorry! Of course, 9DPO, I third implantation.

*apmama*--my Heart's Desire is tattooed onto the back of my neck, on the spine and base of my skull--the ankh. "Life" "Good Fortune" and "Protection" Now it would be nice if I'd have good fortune creating life that is protected







Of course, I did the first time around, even if it took a while!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Oh, Xakana







I'm sorry.

I have a hard time believing it's implantation spotting. It is very minimal, just wiping away brown, but it is "normal" for me to spot before AF shows.

Quite honestly, and I don't want to get your hopes up, though hope is the b***h that gets our butts out of bed to face the day before she slaps us down by leaving, but that sounds exactly like my implantation spotting. I, too, spot before AF. But with my last pregnancy, the spotting was at 9 and 10DPO and I was convinced it was AF. 2 days later, BFP.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm spotting. Crap.

Okay, I fourth the notion that it is from implantation.







Totally. Are you temping?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
What am I, a masochist?? So, I was over at my DDC from Lilly (which I should know better... it's SO mainstream I want to pull my hair out some days) but anyway, it was great, nothing to get annoyed by, just some "Will X help X happen/not happen?" things like that and of course pics. Well, pics of toddlers are great.

I forgot she just had a baby.









There she was, in all her cuteness, looking out the screen at me--and that was fine. Until I got to her and her brother. I was fine at first because it was SO cute and I wanted to see Lilly with a little brother or sister like that... then it hit me. And now I'm depressed and angry. And you're the only ones who can understand why.

Okay, I'm going to catch up reading now. I just needed to get that off my chest.

Yup, we understand.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, I fourth the notion that it is from implantation.







Totally. Are you temping?

I just started temping this month, and to say I was going about it haphazardly would be putting it mildly (apparently I'm not supposed to use an ear thermometer) so it isn't very good. I entered it all into the online charting thing tonight and I had to make it ignore several points to get the ovulation in the right place (I have a pretty good idea from OPKs) So tell me what you think:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f86ef


----------



## 2happymamas

This cycle is so odd. My period was supposed to start today, but did not. My temps have been below the coverline for two consecutive days, but no AF yet. My breasts are still not sore and my AF pimple did not make her normal appearance (same zit, same place, one week before AF). But I had horrible PMS all last weekend.

I am not sure if my cycle is longer because of the miscarriage on Thanksgiving. Does progesterone make the LP longer?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm spotting. Crap.

I fifth implantation.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I just started temping this month, and to say I was going about it haphazardly would be putting it mildly (apparently I'm not supposed to use an ear thermometer) so it isn't very good. I entered it all into the online charting thing tonight and I had to make it ignore several points to get the ovulation in the right place (I have a pretty good idea from OPKs) So tell me what you think:
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f86ef

Are you seriously using an ear thermom? If so, I totally think that's your problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
This cycle is so odd. My period was supposed to start today, but did not. My temps have been below the coverline for two consecutive days, but no AF yet. My breasts are still not sore and my AF pimple did not make her normal appearance (same zit, same place, one week before AF). But I had horrible PMS all last weekend.
I am not sure if my cycle is longer because of the miscarriage on Thanksgiving. Does progesterone make the LP longer?

Prog can keep af away if the dose is high enough.

Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I don't mean I'm going to tell the mailman and the lady at the grocery store - just close friends. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

Prog can keep af away if the dose is high enough.


This cycle was the first I took progesterone. Is 200 mg. considered a high dose? I am ready for AF to start so I can get on to the next cycle.


----------



## jmo

I'm not really sure what a high does is. I just know some mamas on prog are supposed to keep taking it until they get a bfn and then stop the prog in order for af to come. If your dr didn't tell you to do that, then I'm sure your dose isn't high enough to keep af away, though. Hope af arrives for you soon.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I don't mean I'm going to tell the mailman and the lady at the grocery store - just close friends. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?

No, I do not think it is horrible to tell people. Not at all. I know the feeling about being hesitant to untell people, but I can imagine it would be really hard to go through it without the support of loved ones. I am not sure what the answer is for you.

Here's my plan for when I get pregnant again: A group of about 6 friends will be told immediately, along with my sister, mother, and MIL. Oh, we will tell two other friends because they are inseminating with the same donor sperm and our kids will be raised as siblings. Other family and friends will be told after a heartbeat is detected. Co-workers and clients will be informed after the first trimester.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I'm not really sure what a high does is. I just know some mamas on prog are supposed to keep taking it until they get a bfn and then stop the prog in order for af to come. If your dr didn't tell you to do that, then I'm sure your dose isn't high enough to keep af away, though. Hope af arrives for you soon.

I forgot, but DW just said the doctor asked me to quit taking it once I got a BFN. Oops. Judging from my chart, do you think it is safe for me to assume I am not pregnant and quit taking it?


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Are you seriously using an ear thermom? If so, I totally think that's your problem.

Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I don't mean I'm going to tell the mailman and the lady at the grocery store - just close friends. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?

If they are the same people you would tell if you had a miscarriage and you want to tell them then yes I would.

And yes, I am seriously using an ear thermometer. And that isn't even the depth of the stupidity. Before I started I was looking for a regular thermometer and my DH said, "I heard ear thermometers are more accurate" and I followed his advice rather than what I had heard around here despite the fact that a.) he knows very little about fertility and b.) he actually knows very little about thermometers. So I start using the ear thermometer and being an inquisitive person I check both my ears. The temperatures are radically different. The data on the chart is from the "good" ear (right ear) which seems to show some sort of consistency and expected behavior. My left ear is just crazy. And here is the punchline: I'm a research scientist. I collect and analyze data for a living. You would think I would know better.


----------



## heatherh

*jmo* - I would totally tell. And in the interests of maintaining the positive vibe we've got going around here, I wouldn't worry about the what ifs.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
If they are the same people you would tell if you had a miscarriage and you want to tell them then yes I would.

I wholeheartedly agree with fallriverfox. I have told a few people that we lost a baby that did not know I was pregnant, but it was much easier to tell them in my time when I was ready to face it then have to tell them right when it happened. Telling people we lost the baby was the worst.

Next time I think we will only tell two close friends about the pregnancy until 10 weeks. We will probably tell immediate family after that. I think we will tell everyone else after 12 weeks. (If they had not already guessed. I was showing really early last time.) Our decision is based in that people were awful about our loss. I was so disgusted and offended by the things people said, and it made grieving that much harder.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
And here is the punchline: I'm a research scientist. I collect and analyze data for a living. You would think I would know better.









Live and learn, right?


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I don't mean I'm going to tell the mailman and the lady at the grocery store - just close friends. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?

Not horrible at all! I've told my two best friends, my mom and dad. We'll tell everybody else after we see the heartbeat. _If_ something goes wrong I'd need the support. I'm not the type of person who does better dealing with it on my own. Because nothing bad _is_ going to happen I want to tell people so they can celebrate with me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
If they are the same people you would tell if you had a miscarriage and you want to tell them then yes I would.

And yes, I am seriously using an ear thermometer. And that isn't even the depth of the stupidity. Before I started I was looking for a regular thermometer and my DH said, "I heard ear thermometers are more accurate" and I followed his advice rather than what I had heard around here despite the fact that a.) he knows very little about fertility and b.) he actually knows very little about thermometers. So I start using the ear thermometer and being an inquisitive person I check both my ears. The temperatures are radically different. The data on the chart is from the "good" ear (right ear) which seems to show some sort of consistency and expected behavior. My left ear is just crazy. And here is the punchline: I'm a research scientist. I collect and analyze data for a living. You would think I would know better.

I'm sorry, but this is totally cracking me up! If you sleep on your side, which side, and is the same side each night?

Nothing new here. Feeling positive about this baby, but still nervous, and it has NOT sunk in! The heparin injections leave my belly bruised and sore, but it's so totally worth it.

Good thoughts for everybody!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Okay, I hope everyone doesnt think I am stupid or silly or whatever, and I really didnt think this needed its own thread, but I have a question for you here. I had Af ( or at least what I thought to be AF) start Last Thursday, it lasted till Sunday, that is very short for me. It was pretty heavy, and I was crampy, irritable, ect. It was a bad one, like I used to get when I was younger. Anyways, yesterday, I started spotting very light pink. It was mucousy, and it was only a little bit. Dh and I havent been trying (we were told to wait at least 2-3 cycles because of the d&c) , but we have been well... going at it quite a bit. Would you think I was totally off my rocker if I tested? Dh says there is no way I would be pregnant, since I just had AF, but I really want to test, what do you think?


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*apmama*--my Heart's Desire is tattooed onto the back of my neck, on the spine and base of my skull--the ankh. "Life" "Good Fortune" and "Protection" Now it would be nice if I'd have good fortune creating life that is protected







Of course, I did the first time around, even if it took a while!

That's really cool, xakana. I have an ankh tattoo in the center of my lower back


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I forgot, but DW just said the doctor asked me to quit taking it once I got a BFN. Oops. Judging from my chart, do you think it is safe for me to assume I am not pregnant and quit taking it?

I think it would probably be safe to stop it, but you may want to get a beta hCG draw first just to make sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
...And yes, I am seriously using an ear thermometer. And that isn't even the depth of the stupidity. Before I started I was looking for a regular thermometer and my DH said, "I heard ear thermometers are more accurate" and I followed his advice rather than what I had heard around here despite the fact that a.) he knows very little about fertility and b.) he actually knows very little about thermometers. So I start using the ear thermometer and being an inquisitive person I check both my ears. The temperatures are radically different. The data on the chart is from the "good" ear (right ear) which seems to show some sort of consistency and expected behavior. My left ear is just crazy. And here is the punchline: I'm a research scientist. I collect and analyze data for a living. You would think I would know better.









That's okay. Fertility science probably isn't your field, so how would you have known? I did take a look at the chart and it is kinda hard to tell. Any symptoms?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Okay, I hope everyone doesnt think I am stupid or silly or whatever, and I really didnt think this needed its own thread, but I have a question for you here. I had Af ( or at least what I thought to be AF) start Last Thursday, it lasted till Sunday, that is very short for me. It was pretty heavy, and I was crampy, irritable, ect. It was a bad one, like I used to get when I was younger. Anyways, yesterday, I started spotting very light pink. It was mucousy, and it was only a little bit. Dh and I havent been trying (we were told to wait at least 2-3 cycles because of the d&c) , but we have been well... going at it quite a bit. Would you think I was totally off my rocker if I tested? Dh says there is no way I would be pregnant, since I just had AF, but I really want to test, what do you think?

It sounds like AF, but go ahead and test so you won't be wondering.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Quite honestly, and I don't want to get your hopes up, though hope is the b***h that gets our butts out of bed to face the day before she slaps us down by leaving, but that sounds exactly like my implantation spotting. I, too, spot before AF. But with my last pregnancy, the spotting was at 9 and 10DPO and I was convinced it was AF. 2 days later, BFP.

You know you have dark humor when: you found the first half of the above paragraph so funny you laughed out loud and then read it to your DH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Do you guys think it would be horrible if I just told ppl (only the ones that ask) that I'm pg? Everyone knows about at least one of the losses and that I reallllly wanted to be pg so the questions are going to be unavoidable, really. I'm not sure I can keep it a secret. I don't mean I'm going to tell the mailman and the lady at the grocery store - just close friends. I know the untelling is just so brutal, but I figure if all does not go well I will really need to the support anyway. Should I just throw caution to the wind and let everyone be happy for me?

No, I think it's good to tell. It's ok to be excited externally & with people, especially if you are feeling it. You won't save yourself from any sad feelings by being happy with others, you feel the feelings.

*Punkrawkmama:* I guess I'd wait for a bit to test. Keep temping though.


----------



## veganmama719

Wow, what a busy thread. I am sorry you all have reason to be here, but you seem like a great, supportive bunch of women.

I think I am ready to be here and almost ready to TTC. I am waiting for a beta to confirm I am back to 0 (or under 5 I guess is considered "not PG").

I don't think I am waiting for AF to return before TTC. I know this is controversial and my GP will not be impressed with me if I get PG again this cycle.

However, my loss was a blighted ovum and my body figured it out pretty early. I started bleeding at 5w5d and passed the sac and everything at 7w1d last week. My bleeding is over, I am very healthy but I am 40 and have a job where I cannot be off in February. So this is my last month to PG and NOT be off next February (I can come back part time for as long as I like). If worst comes to worst and I get PG and m/c again, I will have a 3 month break from TTC anyway.

I usually O CD 13 and DH will be away. However, he will be back CD 15 (late) and I am assuming I will O a little later this month anyway. If not, and we miss it, I guess I was not meant to try this cycle.

So I am hoping my beta (had one this morning) is down under 5 by Wednesday.

I look forward to seeing a lot of BFPs from you guys!


----------



## kgrands

Ah! I just did a whole slew of personals and my post was lost! Ack!







:

So here goes again:

*jmo* - this is an exciting time and you should tell who and when you want to. No rules!









*Fallriver* - Sounds like implantation spotting to me. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*Punkrawk* & *Veganmama*- Welcome! Post-m/c cycles can be pretty wacky. Mine was 56 days long with intermittent spotting and cramping. Really threw me for a loop and I prob tested a million times. Do you temp?

*Me* - *Calling all chart analyzers*. I need help. I had a *huge* temp jump this morning. If I have another high temp tmrw, FF is going to say that I O'd on CD14! WTH is going on? My cycles have been all over the place (Oing CD18 or CD20 or CD23 or CD24).

What could be causing this?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
And yes, I am seriously using an ear thermometer. And that isn't even the depth of the stupidity. Before I started I was looking for a regular thermometer and my DH said, "I heard ear thermometers are more accurate" and I followed his advice rather than what I had heard around here despite the fact that a.) he knows very little about fertility and b.) he actually knows very little about thermometers. So I start using the ear thermometer and being an inquisitive person I check both my ears. The temperatures are radically different. The data on the chart is from the "good" ear (right ear) which seems to show some sort of consistency and expected behavior. My left ear is just crazy. And here is the punchline: I'm a research scientist. I collect and analyze data for a living. You would think I would know better.

oh, foxy, you crack me up! Yeah, I'd get a bbt.

Thanks for all the thoughts on telling. If ppl ask tonight I'm going to say yes. These are a great group of supportive friends and nothing bad is going to happen. Nothing bad is going to happen!

*2happymamas* - I'd probably get a blood draw just to he sure before stopping the prog.

*punkrawkmama* are you charting? I'd probably just test if you are stressing on it. That way you won't have to wonder. It sounds kinda unlikely since you just had af, but if it will put your mind at ease it's worth it.

bbl later...gotta shower before my daycare kid gets here!


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *veganmama719*! Hope your numbers are where they're supposed to be.









*kgrands* - I dunno. I'd need more data to asses that situation - this cycle is looking totally different from the other one that shows on FF. Are your Os tending earlier? Or just totally random? I realize everything changes after a m/c, but can you tell what's "normal" for you now? I know my O date has generally been trending earlier with lot of exercise and some diet changes.


----------



## fallriverfox

And today I've had some red spotting. Crap.


----------



## barose

Good morning everyone.

*Kgrands* - there's a lot of reason why you're Oing on different days. I know for me, I'm getting my cycles back in line (from not ovulating at ALL) so I can expect it to be irregular for a bit. It can be a real PITA though.

*Veganmama* - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope everything works out the way you want/need it.

*Punkrawkmama* - I think its is definitely worth looking into (testing). As much as I hate to test, I would in this case.

*Jmo* - I think you should do what you feel is right for you and DH. I don't have any idea who/if I would tell. I would try to keep it a secret from work for at least 12 weeks. I popped early in my last pregnancy so it might be even more noticeable during my next one - especially since I'm much smaller now. No one in our circle knows about ttc but they know about the loss. I think I would hold off telling everyone until I pop (which might be at 7 weeks anyway)









*Me* - 13 DPO and waiting for AF to show up. I think it will happen tomorrow after a drop in temperature.


----------



## jmo

*katie-* your chart is kinda crazy this month. I'm not sure what to make of it either. Were there any changes htis month that could have moved O up? Any chance your bbt needs new batteries or something? But, based on your cf and cp it does kinda seem like your body was gearing up to O early (for you). Sorry, thta wasn't much help, huh?!

welcome *veganmama*!









sorry about the spotting, foxy.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
[
*Me* - 13 DPO and waiting for AF to show up. I think it will happen tomorrow after a drop in temperature.

barose I am so crossing my fingers for you this month!!!







:







:














:







:


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
barose I am so crossing my fingers for you this month!!!







:







:














:







:

Thanks!

*fallriverfox* I hope the spotting remains just that.


----------



## xakana

*Fox*--What a chart! Don't forget to add your OPK data to the chart, that might help FF put it in the right spot. And [email protected] ear thermometer. Only reason I even have one is to use on my wriggly toddler who won't allow for an armpit reading anymore (and I won't do rectal--she's never had a rectal temp, no dr or nurse ever even suggested doing one on her and I'll never do that to her).

*2happymamas*--Yes, I'd say it's time to stop the progesterone. I'm sorry









*jmo*--this is how I see it. Yes, the baby might not stick. Yes, it sucks to have to "untell" people... but I'll be going through hell and honestly, I'd want my friends support during that time, not to be doing it alone. So I'm going to tell. I won't tell right away, maybe, but if I do have a m/c, I'll tell because the support I got last time was really helpful and it's a part of my life--not some shameful secret. But then, no one was a jerk about it to me, so that helps. Besides, I'm going to be telling you lovely ladies, aren't I? My friends deserve to know, too.

*apmama*--Unfortunately, I drew my own tattoo (I wanted the artist to redraw it and didn't realize he hadn't until plop, there it was, my crappy art) but it was SO painful right there that I haven't had it redone... (side effect of getting a tattoo in a place you can't see and have to shave to have tattooed in the first place) so I'll bet yours is nicer









*Olerica*--It's good to know my humor is appreciated







Dh says it's limited to puns and slapstick (which I can't stand, so I yell at him every time he says that--just because I don't like political humor! a$$) but really, I think he just doesn't appreciate it because it's pretty dark. What can you expect from a girl who wanted to be a forensic pathologist at 15, though?

*veganmama*--Welcome to the group. I'm sorry you have to be here, but yes, it's a wonderful place and I'm so happy to have it. I wish all groups were this wonderful. I never did tests, but I did wait for AF to come once, then jumped back on the babywagon. I never even had my m/c confirmed--I didn't need a doctor coldly telling me that I'd lost it and blah, blah, blah, wait 1-3 cycles... when I already knew that. But I'm mad at drs in general







Good luck on your beta and catching the egg in time.

*Katie*--where's your cervix? If it was soft a few days ago and your temp is jumping... well, check and see if it's still soft, whydon'tcha? And jump your dh already!


----------



## kgrands

Thanks ladies...I know its prob too early to analyze my chart. I must be the most inpatient person on earth.









After the m/c in June I had one wacky cycle and then it went back to Oing on CD23/24 with an 11 day LP. Then it started changing in December (with my weight loss). So I guess I'm still sorting out my "new normal". Irritating...







:

*Fallriver* - Sorry about the red...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
And today I've had some red spotting. Crap.

10DPO, right? That's when I had mine. Still,







just in case.

*barose*--







:

(so many posts this morning!)

*me*: I'd like to go a day without a migraine. Technically, I did yesterday, but my head hurt from getting smacked upside it by toddler head (head butting is her new thing) and a toddler Transformer. Now my head hurts in my ear. I'm tired of it! And I had awful pain last night and this morning in my ovary-areas. Which could very well mean the endo is back to its old tricks


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Katie*--where's your cervix? If it was soft a few days ago and your temp is jumping... well, check and see if it's still soft, whydon'tcha? And jump your dh already!

You're too funny! I actually spoke to my computer after reading your post. I said "Ok, I'll do that." Got up and checked...it's crazy soft and high with watery CM.

And now that I think about it, I have been feeling more _amorous_ towards DH. You know the times when all it takes is a good kiss and your ready-to-go?!


----------



## apmama2myboo

xakana said:


> *
> 
> apmama--Unfortunately, I drew my own tattoo (I wanted the artist to redraw it and didn't realize he hadn't until plop, there it was, my crappy art) but it was SO painful right there that I haven't had it redone... (side effect of getting a tattoo in a place you can't see and have to shave to have tattooed in the first place) so I'll bet yours is nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xakana, i bet that hurt pretty bad. here's a link to a picture of mine at my myspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...albumId=902384
> 
> i didn't draw it myself which is ironic with me being an artist lol, but the lady who did it was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## veganmama719

Thanks everyone for the nice welcome. I am not used to a thread that moves this fast!

*Katie*, it's hard for me to know looking at your chart, your temps so seem a little wild this cycle. I hope it settles down soon so you can know what is going on!

*JMO*, congrats,









*barose*, i am hoping your temp spikes tomorrow.

*fallriverfox*, fingers crossed for implantation spotting!

AFM, yes I do chart. And I am prepared that I might not O for awhile. I am only CD 10 but I usually O CD 13. Interestingly enough the only 2 times I have O'd on CD 12 in all the time I have been charting, I got PG.
For some reason, I am thinking it will be CD 17 this cycle. No real reason, just a feeling. That is the CD I conceived DS (I was BFing so I had longer follicular phases then).


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

I'm still trying to catch up here, there's so much going on! Jumping in is a little intimidating. I don't even understand all this charting, temping, acronym stuff just yet. We never really had to TTC, it just happened. I did however count my CD to avoid PG's before as a form of BC, so I suppose it will be a similar process to TTC. As soon as I'm done spotting and get an official AF the fun(?) begins.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo;10660222

xakana, i bet that hurt pretty bad. here's a link to a picture of mine at my myspace  [url*
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=940 53113&albumId=902384[/url]

You have a great page! I only go on myspace like once a year, and I only have a few "friends", I'm so lame. I'll add you to my friends list if you don't mind. It hasn't been updated in a while, I'll put that on my list of things to do.







:


----------



## apmama2myboo

sounds good to me







go ahead and add







thanks!

You have a great page! I only go on myspace like once a year, and I only have a few "friends", I'm so lame. I'll add you to my friends list if you don't mind. It hasn't been updated in a while, I'll put that on my list of things to do.







:[/QUOTE]


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Katie*--where's your cervix? If it was soft a few days ago and your temp is jumping... well, check and see if it's still soft, whydon'tcha? And jump your dh already!

You know...I've always assumed my cervix was right where I left it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I'm still trying to catch up here, there's so much going on! Jumping in is a little intimidating. I don't even understand all this charting, temping, acronym stuff just yet. We never really had to TTC, it just happened. I did however count my CD to avoid PG's before as a form of BC, so I suppose it will be a similar process to TTC. As soon as I'm done spotting and get an official AF the fun(?) begins.









There is a lot to learn. Feel free to ask questions. Everyone here is great about answering questions about charting and acronyms and what kind of thermometer to use for temping.


----------



## apmama2myboo

oh and before i forget, welcome to you mamas new here. sorry you're joining us but misery loves company, so pull up a chair









am i the only one who is not charting or temping, but just dtd as much as possible and hoping to have a reason to pee on a stick? just wondering...


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
You know...I've always assumed my cervix was right where I left it.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
*Me* - *Calling all chart analyzers*. I need help. I had a *huge* temp jump this morning. If I have another high temp tmrw, FF is going to say that I O'd on CD14! WTH is going on? My cycles have been all over the place (Oing CD18 or CD20 or CD23 or CD24).

What could be causing this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
You're too funny! I actually spoke to my computer after reading your post. I said "Ok, I'll do that." Got up and checked...it's crazy soft and high with watery CM.

And now that I think about it, I have been feeling more _amorous_ towards DH. You know the times when all it takes is a good kiss and your ready-to-go?!









Honey, You better go find DH, and QUICK!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
And today I've had some red spotting. Crap.









s for the dissapointed feeling.







for it being implantation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Olerica*--It's good to know my humor is appreciated







Dh says it's limited to puns and slapstick (which I can't stand, so I yell at him every time he says that--just because I don't like political humor! a$$) but really, I think he just doesn't appreciate it because it's pretty dark. What can you expect from a girl who wanted to be a forensic pathologist at 15, though?

*Katie*--where's your cervix? If it was soft a few days ago and your temp is jumping... well, check and see if it's still soft, whydon'tcha? And jump your dh already!

Smart people laugh darkly. <--doesn't that sound like part of a haiku?







For SURE your humor is loved by me (even if no one else). You regularly have me doing spit takes.

*BTW:* I'm a little embarassed to ask this question, but I have trouble reaching my cervix... I mean EVER. I guess that means that I can't use it to chart, but any suggestions? (Even docs have said to me "shy cervix".)


----------



## heatherh

The March thread is up. I know I'm a few hours early, but I had time over lunch so I wanted to take advantage of it!

Please check your data and let me know if I missed anything - all the CDs are setup for Saturday.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

BFN..oh well, our doctor wanted us to wait until 2-3 cycles, so I guess that BFN is a good thing..right. Well I am off to get on the March thread, as this will be our month to TTC!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*BTW:* I'm a little embarassed to ask this question, but I have trouble reaching my cervix... I mean EVER. I guess that means that I can't use it to chart, but any suggestions? (Even docs have said to me "shy cervix".)


Yeah, I can't find mine either. Maybe short fingers? OBs have a hard time as well. I also have a tilted/flipped? uterus, not sure if that matters, but yeah, I can't find mine.


----------



## apmama2myboo

want a funny story about a cervix? sounds like a bad punchline, doesn't it? well this actually happened to me.

When i was in my early 20's and broke, we had to use the county nurse's office for our birth control needs. well, i had lots of problems with the pill, tried 11 different kinds and all of them did me wrong somehow. I decided to try a cervical cap. My husband was in the hallway, waiting for my appointment to be over while I went in and had my yearly pap and then was getting fitted for the cap. Well, my nurse was a petite lady, and I'm not very big either. The cap she put in was a size too large, and it got STUCK. as in, she tried to get it out and could not. I tried to remove it but couldn't get it, either. So one of the more embarrassing moments of my life, my nurse asked, "Is your husband here? Does he have long fingers?" I'm like OMG someone just shoot me. mortified (this was before i experienced the joy of childbirth and 10 people in the room staring at my vajayjay). Anyways, my nurse went out and asked my dh to come in, who was told what was going on and managed to get it out. I did get the cap in the long run, and it worked for a while, and i never had a hard time getting it on or off once i had one that was the proper size. but THAT is how I learned the exact location of my cervix and how it can change position depending on where you're at in the cycle. I'd much rather have learned from a book.....hope i got someone to laugh here


----------



## fallriverfox

*apmama2myboo* At least it was your DH


----------



## xakana

moving to the new thread.... so go there if you want to laugh at.. *cough* with me some more.


----------



## i0lanthe

2happymamas - sorry about the BFN









punkrawkmama27 - tests are cheap, knowledge is priceless (IMO).

jmo - I'd tell friends I see often if they ask too. I did that last time and.. it was ok (they are people I would want to have know about anything anyway.)









I figure telling people doesn't make bad things happen, except strictly the "nutty things that come out of nutty people's mouths" kind of bad things, which is why I never told MIL at all. I think DH may have "caught her up" on the last six months by now (she knows I'm avoiding her, but she "knows" that whether I really am avoiding her or not, so,... I might as well. "Just because I'm paranoid," etc. in action.)

barose - fingers crossed for you!

xakana - DDCs are hell like that sometimes. There is a baby boomlet on my DDC from DS... I am happy for them (we have been together so long and moved to a private site) :/ but I want to be happy for *me* dang it. P.S. I like your humor.

veganmama719 - welcome







I hope your stay here is short, in a good way

Eliseatthebeach - If no one has mentioned "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" it is a terrific book and how I learned all that charting stuff. But (if you have regular cycles) counting CDs can work the other way too, yep (plus being aware of when you have a lot of cervical mucus or as I sometimes think of it, "panty snot".)

fallriverfox -







keeping fingers crossed for you. The ear thermometer data looks surprisingly usable (ok, I'm used to being woken up every 2 hours and having a chart look like a Pong match or something) but I'd definitely get a bbt.

apmama2myboo - I decided to go on the "every 2 days all cycle" plan this cycle (chiefly to butter up DH), but I am still charting (temping really, I've never gone looking inside for anything), I'm not sure why.







: Ooo.. that is a good cervix story.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
oh and before i forget, welcome to you mamas new here. sorry you're joining us but misery loves company, so pull up a chair









am i the only one who is not charting or temping, but just dtd as much as possible and hoping to have a reason to pee on a stick? just wondering...

You are not the only one.....well or at least you won't be once I get my next AF







still avoiding here for a couple more weeks.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
oh and before i forget, welcome to you mamas new here. sorry you're joining us but misery loves company, so pull up a chair









am i the only one who is not charting or temping, but just dtd as much as possible and hoping to have a reason to pee on a stick? just wondering...

Believe me, you are not the only one, not charting right now. I tried my first cycle after the m/c, it made my head spin. And every twinge or cramp or sign I could be pregnant, I want to test.


----------



## Sioko

Alright, I haven't been here since two weeks ago. I pray everyone is well! Ya'll chat so much it's hard to even think about going back to check what's been up!









Anyone needing a hug, I have a few























How is Labortrials??? I'm still praying for her...









I've been *soooooo busy* this last two weeks with my friend up from TX, she went home today and I tested today for no other reason than I wanted her to be here to support me for the result....

Reverse.
Regular light.
Bigger.

Can you see it ok??? I don't trust my eyes anymore so I'll be testing tonight and again tomorrow.... I don't even have any symptoms that I can identify as NOT paranoia.... *sigh* My chart is nutty, My temps are WONKY, I don't know what's going on and I'm only guessing when I may have ovulated going off other clues....


----------



## Olerica

Sioko! Congratulations!!!

Join us over on the March thread, though... I think no one will see you here!!!


----------

